# Das ^-<-v-Spiel



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

Huhu zusammen (:

Wie habe ich diesen Forenbereich herbeigesehnt :>

In Anlehnung an ein Spiel, das ich in einem offiziellen Realmforum gefunden haben hier das:
* ^ < v Spiel *

_Hier kommen die Regeln:_
^ _Hier sagt Du etwas über die Peron über Dir (oder z. B. ob seine 'v-Aussage' zutrifft)_
< _Hier sagst Du etwas über dich selbst_
v _Hier sagst Du etwas über die Person unter Dir - auch wenn man nicht weiß wer der oder die Nächste sein wird_


Ich fang mal an :
^ (Steht keiner über mir, also leer)
< will endlich Wochenende
v muss heute noch lange arbeiten


----------



## Lillyan (10. Februar 2009)

^ Lügt! ((ich muss nicht arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))
< hat Hunger auf Lasagne
v mag pinke Unterwäsche


((Kleine Anmerkung: Werdet hier nicht beleidigend, auch wenn es für euch reizvoll sein mag, jemanden auf die Art und Weise mal die Meinung zu sagen))


----------



## Haxxler (10. Februar 2009)

^mag Katzen
<mag pinke Unterwäsche nur an Frauen
v fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

^ Besitze keinen Motorrad
< Will essen, hab hunger
v Bekommt nen Keks


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

^ schaut sich den Film: "The Spirit" an
< Freundin hat einen Hühnerstall aber mein schönes Motorrad ist lieber in der Garage
v wünscht sich das schon wieder Wochenende ist

edit: das sollte nach Haxxler sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat aber sowas von Recht *lach*
< trinkt grad Red Bull 
v findet Red Bull zu süß


----------



## Hirntoot (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht xD
< Hat durst auf nen leckeren kaffee
v weiß nicht was er/sie sagen soll


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2009)

^ weiss es doch 
<HUNGER! MENSCHENFLEISCH!!!
v spielt kein WOW


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2009)

^ steht eigentlich mehr auf Huhn
< lernt BWL ><
v hat auch hunger


----------



## Schwartenmaster (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< hab immer hunger
v steht auf pizza


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat wohl immer noch hunger
< hat heute noch Gitarren-Unterricht
v kann 10'000 verschiedene Gerüche von einander unterscheiden.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Februar 2009)

^ schaut zu viel Werbung
< ißt lasagne
v kann einen Ball auf der Nase balancieren


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat - fast - Recht.. (aber nur wenn ich mir die Nase vorher an einem Schaufenster platt gedrückt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
< mag Heim und hat Kopfweh x_x
v mag auch Heim


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Februar 2009)

^ immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< will endlich die teile für seinen rechner bestellen
v bezahlt meinen neuen rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2009)

^ träumt am tag :-)
< schaut zwar des öfteren fernseh aber fährt vor allem auch VW :-)
v fährt auch einen deutschen Wagen.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat Räscht (Mercedes von Muttern :>)
< hat kein eigenes Auto
v hat einen eigenen Tretroller


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2009)

^ Stimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt afk, kochen
v hat eben was gegessen


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ^ Stimmt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^ hat recht oO
< trinkt grad vittel mit erdbeer geschmack
v war heute noch nicht auf klo


----------



## Haxxler (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< lustch gerade ne halsschmerztablette
v ist weiblich


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

^ Nur Montags
< Hat Hunger aber nichts zu essen >_<
v Weiß garnicht wo das "^"Zeichen ist und wird es von mir kopieren


----------



## Night falls (10. Februar 2009)

^ verbreitet dreiste Lügen über mich
< Wird gleich etwas essen und bemerkt, dass 90% aller Leute bei "<" über Essen schreiben
v Kann keine 1000m unter 3min laufen D:


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

^´s Sig ist zu groß
< Hat immer noch Hunger o.0
v wird sich warscheinlich über das ´s aufregen o.0


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Februar 2009)

^dann iss was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<wartet auf nen kumpel
v spielt WAR


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht Recht :> (wow > all !)
< schreibt jetzt mal nix übers Essen.. hat aber immer noch Schädelbrummen x_x
v starrt jetzt erst mal eine zeitlang auf die tanzende Milchtüte


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht, die zeit hab ich hinter mir *g*
< beobachtet draußen das mistwetter
v telefoniert


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht,ich telefoniere NIE >_<
< Hört grad Peter Fox (Schwarz zu Blau)
v hört bestimmt melodic death metal


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat Recht *lach* aber nicht atm :>
< hört ansonsten aber auch ganz viel andren Schund
v mag keine "Lärm-Musik"


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

^Tatsache!
< Hört trotzdem Melodic Death Metal (aber nicht atm o.0)
v War schon auf meiner neuen Seite


----------



## dragon1 (10. Februar 2009)

^ ist ne milchtuete
< freut sich das das spiel da ist
v antwortet in mindestens 30 min


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2009)

^ richtig
< sollte lernen, macht aber Musik lauter und zockt
v mag keinen Fisch


----------



## Mondryx (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht, ich mag fisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wartet auf seine lasange und muss noch für englisch abi klausur lernen
v  hat einen hass auf rechtschreibflames


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2009)

^ ist Fan von Animes.
< Richtig ich mag Rechtschreibflames nicht...aber ich mag auch fehler nicht.
v hat nicht den leisesten schimmer wie man eine Waschmaschine bedient.


----------



## Sedraku (10. Februar 2009)

^ woher soll ich auch, ich bin nur ein blinder jünger.
< Höhrt gerade Eluveitie
v Erklärt den Begriff, "Würfelhusten"


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< erklärt jetzt würfelhusten: kotze
v wird das nicht interessieren


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Februar 2009)

^http://de.uncyclopedia.org/wiki/W%C3%BCrfelhusten
< sitzt bei nem kumpel und uns ist langweilig
v sagt uns was wir bei dem sauwetter machen sollen ( ausser zocken^^)


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

^mag firefox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<zockt selber gerade
v hat hunger


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

^ mag Schokolade mit Nüssen
< hat leider keine Schokolade zur Hand
v mag Schokolade ohne Nüsse


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< isst aber grad nen Apfel
v ist genervt vom übers Essen reden


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

^ glaubt an die käsetheorie
< muss eigentlich lernen
v redet weiter über essen


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat Recht und sollte lernen gehn ;P
< hat jetzt langsam auch Hunger :x
v will was von dem Gulasch, was es bei mir heut Abend gibt


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

^ würde nie mehr Gulasch essen wenn er/sie das Gulasch probiert hätte das < neulich essen musste...igitt
< Sieht draussen fern am Horizont Sonnenschein, aber in der Nähe nur Regen, Wind und sturm
v träumt davon, eines Tages 5 Fahrräder zu besitzen


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

^ Gulasch ! her damit
< hört jetzt auf übers Essen zu reden
v fängt wieder damit an


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat vercheckt das es schon ne Seite weiter ging
< spielt jetzt bisl mit Bildbearbeitung rum, endlich malwieder 
v hat eigentlich was besseres bzw. wichtigeres zu tun als hier zu tippsen!


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

^wird an der bearbeitung verzweifeln
< stimmt lernen
v muss endlich wieder übber essen reden


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

^ denkt soviel an Essen, dass es für mich mit reicht *g*
< widmet sich jetzt wieder ihrer Arbeit
v frägt sich ob man Arbeit essen kann..


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

^ tut nur so als wenn er arbeiten würde^^
< postet vermutlich wieder zu spät
v arbeitet auch nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

^ war nicht zu spät
< spielt lieber Star Trek: Enterprise anstatt Hausarbeiten zu schreiben
v flamed einen Star Trek Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

^ igith star trek
< war gerade
v muss aufs klo


----------



## mookuh (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< war nämlich vor 10 min
v hat hunger


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

^ Stimmt nicht,meine Eltern sind grad vom einkaufen zurück <3
< Is am futtern
v Ist neidisch


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

^ wird vom futtern dick und rund ;P
< hat tatsächlich Hunger ;_;
v wartet auf die Simpsons


----------



## jolk (10. Februar 2009)

^
total recht
<guckt jetzt Simpsons
v mag keine Simpsons


----------



## mookuh (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht  
< mag simpsons und schaut es gerade
v schaut grad kein fernseh


----------



## Tabuno (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< macht gerade deutsch hausaufgaben
v macht gerade keine hausaufgaben


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

^ richtig
< hatt fast nie hausafgaben auf (Berufsschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
v isst seine Hausaufgaben


----------



## jolk (10. Februar 2009)

^nur wenn mein Hund krank ist
<levelt jetzt in wow seinen paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vmag kein wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2009)

^ doch, ich spiels nur nocht
< lernt jetzt wieder, Simpsons ist ja vorbei
v findet Galileo genauso doof wie ich


----------



## Medmius (10. Februar 2009)

^hat unrecht
< hat immer recht
v liebt die Schule


----------



## Maladin (10. Februar 2009)

^ klaro - wenn andere hingehen
< liest mal ein Buch
v hat ein Buch neben sich liegen


----------



## mookuh (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< liest gerade Blutportale (Markus Heitz)
v liest nicht gerne


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht lese für mein Leben gerne^^
<bin pappsatt
v is bestimmt im designthread aktiv


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

^ o rly? ya rly!
< wundert sich,dass er noch keiner Einsendunge bekommen hat
v könnte Desoxyribonukleinsäure niemals aussprechen [Ha,edit ]


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Februar 2009)

^ kann dns nich ausschreiben
< hat hunger auf waffeln
v  gibt mir ne waffel =)


----------



## mookuh (10. Februar 2009)

^ *riesentrolli waffel geb*
< hat schon gegessen
v lern für die schule


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

^ hat mit seinem titel nicht recht *g*
< sieht grade, dass im tv nur mist läuft
v wird dies ebenfalls feststellen


----------



## jolk (10. Februar 2009)

^ nö wusstes schon vorher
< kb mehr auf wow für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v schaut dennoch tv


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

Zwischenposter..
EDIT:


^ Tue ich auch, und WoW SuxX0rt eh ^^
< denkt sich, wtb photoshop ( Gief irl money haxx plox)
v wird mich vermutl wegen meiner Leetspeek auslachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Februar 2009)

^j4 3h du b00n
<hat grad auch 1337sp34k verwendet
v flamet uns beide jetzt


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

^ 415 0|3
< hört grade metallica
v schaut grade... auf den bildschirm! ^^


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

^ tatsächlich
< hört kein metallica
v er aber


----------



## dragon1 (10. Februar 2009)

^erraten
< hoert gerade Kampfar
v wird was ueber musik schreiben


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

^ Hört täglich Musik
< Hat gerade das "x" oder "x" Spiel eröffnet
v Wird sicher gleich in den Thread posten ^^

PS: Hier wird keine Werbung auf meinen Thread verbreitet und hier wurden keine Buchstaben beschädigt oder vergewaltigt.


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
< hört gerade Avantasia
v muss gleich schlafen


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

^ Geht gleich schlafen
< Wünscht gute Nacht
v Geht später schlafen


----------



## dragon1 (10. Februar 2009)

^ ne nur noch n paar min
< geniest die letzten minuten heute im internet
v ist langweilig


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

^ ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Arbeitet an seiner sig und schreibt einen text den ihr noch sehen werdet
v Mag metal?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

^hat recht^^
< testet grad die funktionen seines handys
v hat keine xbox 360, sondern eine wii oO


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

^ Blök. Richtig und Falsch. Ich hab ne 360 Elite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Macht sich Müsli
v Hat eine Spinnen Fobie!


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

^ da musst ich glatt schreiben *g* Meinte die Wii,aber Spinnen sind trotzdem das BÖSE!
< Trinkt tee...tee!
v hat einen Penis,wenn nicht zwei.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2009)

^ passt, aber einer reicht 
< holt sich jetzt ne Cola
v würd jetzt gern ne eiskalte Cola trinken


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

^ Cola wäckt mich zu doll auf. N Warmer kakao wär net *g*
< Macht gleich den PC aus und spielt dann noch Skate 2
v  Ist noch Schüler


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

^ da hat er recht
< Mag vanille Kipferl
v Weiss nicht was Ethoxy-Methoxy-Benzencarbaldehyd ist.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Februar 2009)

^ oh doch ich weiss es das ist diese neue zahnpasta oder so
< muss jetzt weg
v erklaert jetzt was diese komische wort oben heist


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

^ Hat recht, bin erst in der 8ten. da hat man sowas nochnicht in Chemie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Ist Berliner
v Ist nicht aus Berlin


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

^ Richtig ich bin aus Österreich
< Ethoxy-Methoxy-Benzencarbaldehyd is Vanille
v Wird gleich den PC abdrehen


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

^ korrekt
< wird gleich fernsehen
v hatt nicht GEZahlt


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

^ Richtig ich werde BEzahlt.
< Wird jetzt auch bald off gehn
v Macht sicher irgendetwas spannendes


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< will sich nen touchpad selber baun
v wird fragen wie das geht


----------



## Haxxler (10. Februar 2009)

^ schafft es nicht sich eins zu bauen
< will garnicht wissen wie das geht
v weiss es bestimmt auch nicht


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< müsste immernoch lernen
v macht auch nie Hausaufgaben ;p


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt brauche ich auch net mehr schon ewig aus der schule raus^^
< muss gleich essen machen und mich aufn weg machen zur arbeit
v braucht bestimmt net arbeiten gehen


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt brauche ich nicht zu gehen...bin schon da :-)
< muss heute noch einen Brief verschicken.
v weiss wann seine Eltern Geburtstag haben...das genaue Datum.


----------



## Tade (11. Februar 2009)

^  Ja, weiß ich, sogar mit Geburtsjahr^^
<  geht sich jetzt einen Kaffee kochen
v   trinkt auch zuviel Kaffee


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

^stimmt nicht, hasse kaffee
< hat gerade unterricht
v hat hunger


----------



## Xelyna (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat fast Recht
< futtert grad ihr Volkornbrötchen
v wundert sich dass es schon wieder ums Essen geht..


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< hat gerade gefrühstückt
v wird erst 30 minuten später antworten


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

^ Naja eig. über 30 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat Hunger.
v  Hat auch Hunger


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^ Hab doch schon gegessen =)
< Hat gerade Mittagpause und ist mittagessen
v Hat ne Hose an


----------



## Xelyna (11. Februar 2009)

^ woher weißt du :O .. wo sind die Kameras °_°
< hat eine Jeans an
v trägt gern heimlich Röcke


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^ hmmm (männlich)
< Hat auch ne Jeans an
v Trägt gerne strumpfhohsen


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

^ vor 3 Wochen im Stadion wär ne lange Unterhose nicht verkehrt gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< überlegt was er gleich kocht
v hat ne Idee ;D


----------



## Ichselbstenst (11. Februar 2009)

^ hab viele ideen
< macht gleich Spagetti Carbonara(falls das so geschrieben wird)
v kann nicht kochen


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^ Hat recht 
< Kopiert dem Cheff gerade zettel
v Will nach Hause


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Februar 2009)

^ ist ein hellseher
< will wirklich heim
v verschafft mir jetzt ein red bull


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^ Hier hast dein Red Bull
< Mag kein Red Bull
v will auch kein Red Bull


----------



## Alion (11. Februar 2009)

^ Weiss was ich will
< Braucht Ferien
v kratzt sich gerade an der Nase


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Februar 2009)

^ nö am kinn
< ist doof
v wiederlegt "<" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^ Nö wiederleg ich nicht xD
< Braucht auch mal Ferien
v Atmet gerade


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

^ mmh wo er recht hat^^
< kauft sich gleich ne laptop
v will auch soviel geld


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^ Kann sein
< Hat schon wieder Hunger
v Wundert das jedes zweite ^- < - v Hirntoot schreibt xD


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

^ist schüler
< geht jetzt geld holen und dann essen^^
v /wave @ hirntoot^^


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^Woher wusstest du das ich antworte 
< ist nicht schüler
v Ist ein Mensch


----------



## mookuh (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< ist grad von der schule gekommen
v mag mich nicht


----------



## Banload (11. Februar 2009)

11asdaagabh


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^ Kommt drauf an
< Hat immer noch Hunger 
v Ist heute schon mit fahrrad gefahren


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

^ja durch eis und schnee
< will mutterns auto haben
v hat nen eigenes auto


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
<hat nen schicken mini cooper
v ist neidisch


----------



## mookuh (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht rech
< nicht neidisch, da kein führerschein
v gibt mir n keks


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^ bekomm kein Keks
< Wenn er Keks hätte würde er ihn essen
v sitzt gerade vorm pc oder lappy =)


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

^ steht auf Oreokekse
< hat keine Lust mehr zu lernen
v fliegt in 2 Wochen nach Mallorca


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^Leider nicht 
< will aber nach Mallorca
v Will auch nach Mallorca


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2009)

^ richtig
< wird gleich wow zocken
v wird mehr als 100 posts haben (postcounter)


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< dreht grad die boxen auf :>
v hat unter 100 posts


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

^ Das ist mein 48.er Post xD
< Hat ne Hose an
v sitzt gerade


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

^ +
< wartet auf Pizza
v macht heute noch Sport


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

^ liegt voll daneben
< ist kalt
v ist mindestens 18


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

^ Hat recht
<Ist langweilig
v wohnt in der Steiermark


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

^ falsches ende
< wohnt in kiel
v sagt biite nett hallo^^


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

^is dann salzburger, oder?
< mag tee
v war schonmal in Hawaii


----------



## jolk (11. Februar 2009)

^es heißt auf hawaii, das weiß ich obwohl ich da noch nie war (ich hoffe ich laber hier kein scheiß ^^)
<trinkt Milch
vhat eine Milchallergie


----------



## Xelyna (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat Recht Oo.. aber nur wenn's im Übermaß ist
< mag Heim und hat sich grad auf die Zunge gebissen
v hat sich die Woche schon auf die Lippe gebissen


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> es heißt auf hawaii, das weiß ich obwohl ich da noch nie war (ich hoffe ich laber hier kein scheiß ^^)


Nein, Hawaii ist nähmlich der Name vom 49 Staat der USA die Inseln selber heißen Sandwitch-Inseln. Sagst du ich war auf Texas?

^Mag Kuchen
<Hat sich wirklich auf die Lippe gebissen
v geht zu nem Icehockeyspiel


----------



## jolk (11. Februar 2009)

^ ich mag kein eishockey
< hat gerade danke Lisutari etwas dazugelernt
v mag ebenfalls kein Eishockey


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
<freut sich
v hat verwandte in Italien


----------



## Xelyna (11. Februar 2009)

^ na sowas von falsch ^^
< hasst Italiener (WM und so) und hat französisches Blut in den Adern
v ist auch nicht ganz Deutsche/r


----------



## Ichselbstenst (11. Februar 2009)

^ lügt
< mag auch keine Italiener
v ist einer


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

^ liegt falsch
< schaut heute abend das deutschlandspiel
v schaut es auch


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat eine schicke sig^^
< schaut das spiel nicht
v hat eine novercaphobie


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat mehr posts als ich
< weiss nicht was ne novercaphobie ist (irgendetwas-angst)
v macht einen auf lustig


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (einen auf lustig mach) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^ Würd gerne fliegen, hat nur leider keine Flügel
< Hat grad das erste Webinar seines Lebens miterlebt und war schwer enttäuscht
v hat keine Ahnung was ein Webinar ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< vermutet irgendwas von seminar abgewandelt?
v wird es auflösen


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat immernoch keine Ahnung was ein Webinar ist
< hat auch keine Ahnung was ein Webinar ist
v will gar nicht wissen was ein Webinar ist


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2009)

^Ist mir in der Tat unwichtig
< wollte grad verschimmeltes Brot essen
v sieht bestimmt so aus,als ob er vor 2 wochen verschimmeltes Brot gegessen hätte.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2009)

^ liegt gänzlich daneben
< muss grade Company of heroes patchen obwohl er es im SP spielen will ~_~
v Wird morgen neues Glück in der Liebe finden ;D


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2009)

^ ist Hellseher
< freut sich darüber, morgen neues Glück in der Liebe zu finden
v fragt sich ob er am Samstag auch ne Valentinstagskarte bekommen wird


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2009)

^ Tu ich eher nicht,von wem auch =/ *ritz*
< Ist doch kein Emo
v´s Mutter ist ein Emo


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2009)

^ selber emo
< mag keine emos
v ist chopi,Davatar,Grüne Brille oder Terrorsatan


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

^ Edit: PWNED!
< Spielt Cs:S und hört Apocalyptica
v Steht auf Apocalyptica


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2009)

^ nein.
< pusht postcounter
v mag shooter


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
> hat langweile
v hat stress


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2009)

^ Hat recht.
< Entzieht sich dem Stress durch das Nachhausegehn.
v Mag Käfer lieber als Kakerlaken.


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat keine Ahnugn was frauen mögen o.O
< ekelt sich vor Arthropoda alelr art
v aß heute fisch


----------



## mookuh (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht. 
< hat hunger auf fisch 
v hat gerade nen fernseh laufen


----------



## Lothron-Other (11. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< schreibt im Forum
v schaut Simpsons


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

^ spielt WOW
< hat tatsächlich Simpsons geschaut
v freut sich auf Germany's Next Topmodel


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< verwirrt
v will wochenende


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

^ Hat Sowas von Recht
< Will wieder Skateboard fahren, bzw. will Winter haben.
v  Trinkt grade Cola


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

^ fährt Snowboard im Sommer
< isst einen knusprigen Reissnack
v ist unter 34


----------



## mookuh (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht. Cola ist alle =(
< ist langweilig
v hat spaß


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< liest gerade nebenbei ein gutes buch
v hat ein thermometer im raum


----------



## Rhokan (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat sein tolles ava gewechselt
< 1) meine cola ist leer.... 2) wollte grade fragen wie der pfeil nach unten geht..... fail
v  hat x+1 Post, wobei x die alte postanzahl ist (bin ich nicht kreativ?)


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat mit dem ava unrecht
< ist darüber empört
v nicht


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

^ ist cooler als kontaktlinsen
< weis net warums geht
v auch nicht


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

^ Stimmt
< Spielt mit GIMP 2 rum. 
v Hat auch Gimp 2 installiert.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< guckt gleich pushing daisies
v hat noch nie im nachtschwärmer gepostet


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

^RICHTIG
< werde ich wohl auch net
v is das stammkunde


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat sowas von recht
< freut sich auf Samstag 
v will seine ruhe


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

^stimmt schon wieder
< macht jetzt hausaufgaben
v wünscht mir viel spaß


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

^ hat mittlerweile Spaß an seinen Hausaufgaben
< liebt Family Guy
v loggt heute nochmal ein


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

^ sicher
< liebt Family Guy auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Nacho' Nacho' Man!


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

^ ist längst schlafen
< steht morgen um 0643 auf
v ist schon wieder wach


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

^ nein, immernoch ;p
< 7:15 weil ich jetzt duschen werde und mir das dann morgen früh erspar
v mag ins Bett


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

^0715 wenn du nicht duschst^^
< schafft 0720 aufstehen, dann duschen und rechtzeitig kommen
v ist neidisch


----------



## Medmius (12. Februar 2009)

^ hätte wohl gern
< steht immer um 7:25 auf
v geht noch in die Schule


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

^ falsch geht gleich zur arbeit
< noch garnet richtig da und isst jetzt gleich ma wat
v is noch total müde^^


----------



## Hanfgurke (12. Februar 2009)

^ ist mittlerweile arbeiten
< konnte bis 08:00 schlafen
v schläft immernoch


----------



## Xelyna (12. Februar 2009)

^ geistig, JA !
< futtert grad wieder ihr allmorgendliches Volkornbrötchen
v muss heute auch arbeiten


----------



## Schwartenmaster (12. Februar 2009)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< arbeitet trotz Forumpost
v  macht heute blau


----------



## Hanfgurke (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat beim Arbeiten Zeit zum surfen
< muss für Prüfungen lernen
v wäre heute gerne blau


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
< braucht Urlaub
v spendiert mir einen gratis Flug in die Südsee


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

^ sorry, selber schon gebucht
< freut sich auf den Urlaub
v hat ein Motorrad


----------



## Tade (12. Februar 2009)

^ Nope! Nicht einmal einen Führerschein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< hat heute frei und muss trotzdem eine Planung schreiben
v Hat diese Woche schonmal verschlafen


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

^ einmal ?
< will Feierabend haben
v hat es beeser als ich !


----------



## Haxxler (12. Februar 2009)

^ liegt alsch
< kocht gleich was
v hat bestimmt auch hunger


----------



## Naarg (12. Februar 2009)

^ ohja!
<Hockt in der Berufsschule (Waagh)
v ist auch in der Schule?


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

^ leider nicht, sondern @ Firma
< macht gleich Mittagspause
v hat sein Brötchen vergessen ...


----------



## Tade (12. Februar 2009)

^ Nöö, hat ein Brot gegessen
< tippt sich die Finger am LapTop wund
v hat auch einen LapTop


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

^ sieht das völlig richtig
< hat jetzt den halben Tag hinter sich gebracht, aber noch kann er nichts auf chopis Hellseherfertigkeiten geben
v träumt nachts manchmal von Crèmeschnitten und anderen Backwaren


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

^Hatt einen post gemacht
<Postet grade
v wird posten


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Februar 2009)

^ ist sehr kreativ
< wird noch bis 16uhr arbeiten
v ist ein fan von twilight


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

^ lernt grad die Zeitformen
< kennt die Zeitformen bereits
v interessiert sich kein Deut für Zeitformen


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat nen bläulichen Ava
< hat keine ahnung was das ist
v auch nicht


----------



## Hanfgurke (12. Februar 2009)

^ ebenso wenig
< hat gerade 1/2 Hähnchen gegessen
v befindet sich in sitzender Position


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

^scheint keine Ahnung zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< weiss nicht warum sein Chef so ne rote Nase hat
v spielt in der Mittagspause Solitär


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

^ spielt nicht nur während der Mittagspause Solitair
< spielt eigentlich nie Solitair...trinkt aber grad O-Saft
v trinkt grad Kaffee


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
< liebt Kaffee
v ist Teetrinker


----------



## Medmius (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< trinkt momentan nichts
v auch nicht


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat auch unrecht
< trink glühwein
v würde es gerne


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

^ Alkohol an einem Donnerstag um fast 14 Uhr? Sonst ja, heute nicht ;p
< hat sich am Fuß verletzt, geht aber trotzdem zum Training
v hat Heute nichts wichtiges vor und mag nur chillen!


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

^ dann biste kein Weichei!
< werde gleich köstlich speißen
v mag Bill von Tokio Hotel


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

^ liegt so was von falsch
< haßt besagte Person und deren Band
v auch


----------



## Hanfgurke (12. Februar 2009)

^ ja
< nein
v jein


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

^ merkt dass < grad Fanta 4 hört
< hört Fanta 4
v mag lieber Cola als Fanta


----------



## Tade (12. Februar 2009)

^ Jein *sing* Tolles Lied von Fettes Brot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Geht jetzt duschen und spielt danach WoW
v spielt auch WoW

Edith: Grml zu lahm^^ Dann nochmal:

^ Hat vollkommen recht
< Findet Edith doof
v Mag Edith auch nicht


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

^hat sowas von unrecht
< ist War´ler
v wird flamen ^^


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

^ WoW < andere Games! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< gehe jetzt auf Nahrungssuche
v hat schwarze Haare


----------



## Tade (12. Februar 2009)

^ Falsch, bin immer ganz brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< raucht noch eine Kippe vorm Duschen
v ist Nichtraucher

Argh schon wieder die Edith  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^ Nöö aber fast
< geht jetzt wirklich duschen!!!
v war schon duschen


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

^ duscht zu seltsamen Tageszeiten
< hat selbstverständlich morgens vor der Arbeit geduscht
v ist sowieso eher der Badewannentyp


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

^ Abends duschen is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Immer noch kein Essen gefunden...
v hat schon gegessen


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Februar 2009)

^ findet sicher gleich essen
< lernt gerade nebenbei
v lernt später


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

^ Viel Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Nahrungssuche erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
v ist langweilig


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat als kind immer Kirbys dreamland gezockt
< kennt die zeitformen schon seit einigen jahren...kA wie er darauf kommt.
v hat vista installiert


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

^^ macht sich lieber fürs Bett frisch als für den Tag selbst
^ hat ein Apfelsystem
< ist maximal demotiviert irgendwas zu leisten und hofft dass sich das bald wieder ändert, hat aber XP und nicht Vista
v wollte schon immer mal Motivationstrainer sein und darf sich nun beweisen


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

^ is wohl nur so ne Phase
< satt
v steht auf Blondinen


----------



## Hanfgurke (12. Februar 2009)

^ ist keine Blondine
< ist selber blond
v weiß nicht was er/sie mit seinem Tag anfangen soll


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< hat langeweile, und genießt das
v mag langeweile nicht


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat öfters mal Langeweile
< muss mich entscheiden was ich heute machen soll...
v weiß, was er heute machen wird


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

^ Hatt nen seltsamen Namen
< Ist auch nicht besser
v ist ebenfals nicht besser


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
< genießt die stille
v trägt einen smoking


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht Edith : Naja Anzug ... aber kein Smoking
< muss immer noch arbeiten
v hat schon Feierabend ...


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

^ nicht ganz
< ist krank
v ist gesund


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< wurde als einziger nicht von der Grippeepidemie der letzten 2 Monate erwischt
v war doch auch mal krank neulich


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

^ da haste Glück!
< macht heute nen Chillday
v hat Hunger


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

^ könnte stimmen, ich könnt den ganze Tag mit essen verbringen *-*
< will das langsam Sommer wird!
v will das auch!


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

^mag den sommer
< hat winter lieber, weil sie da keine mirgäne hat
v bleibt davon verschont


----------



## Tassterloster (12. Februar 2009)

^ liegt falsch
< Chillt grade
v ist ne leseratte


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

^ Nein, eher eine Laserratte.
< pew pew pew pew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v fährt mit der Luftbahn durch die Nacht.


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

^ ist grad auf nem Höhenflug
< hat keine Ahnung was ne Luftbahn ist
v fährt gerne Seilbahn


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

^muhar wie ihr immer recht habt
< macht schon wieder keine hausaufgaben
v hat nichts auf


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Februar 2009)

^ richtig...habe schon lange keine hausaufgaben mehr
< wird heute ein bischen Gitarrenspielen üben
v mag den song Johnny be good von C. Barry


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

^ nicht ganz, kenne den song nicht mal
< wird jetzt ein wenig WoW spielen
v spielt kein WoW


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

^ Scheint recht jung zu sein (o_O Du kennst den Song nicht? Hast Du mal Back to the future I geschaut als er auf der Bühne mit der Gitarre spielt und singt? Da spielt er das Lied. Ansonsten geh mal auf youtube!)
< Spielt tatsächlich kein WoW...jetzt...heut Abend dann schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Spielt lieber Volleyball


----------



## Tassterloster (12. Februar 2009)

^ nö spiel kein volleyball
< muss noch Latein und Deutsch machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v hat keine schule mehr


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

^stimmt, erst morgen wieder
< mag jonny be good und kennt den song
v kriegt gleich essen gemacht


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht, hab vor 3 stunden mittag gefuttert
< muss noch eine abitur klausur schreiben und ist dann durch mit schriftl abi
v ist derbe im Stress


----------



## Hanfgurke (12. Februar 2009)

^ wird's Abitur bestehen
< ist tierisch entspannt
v hat seit 2 Minuten keinen Rechtsklick mehr ausgeführt


----------



## Duni (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< wipet grad in naxx rum
v chillt


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

^ noch
< werde demnächst Deutsch HA machen
v chillt heute abend


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht, wird ha#s machen oder wieder weltbewegende dinge schreiben
< hat hunger...
v spielt runescape im fenstermodus


----------



## Haxxler (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat hunger
< hat hunger
v hat hunger


----------



## Duni (12. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
<hört grad Darius & Finlay - Do it all night
v ist ein WoW-Suchti


----------



## Aratosao (12. Februar 2009)

^ Hat Unrecht. Habe 4 Jahre gespielt und nu is Aus die Maus.
< Guckt sich videos auf Youtube an und Bloggt.
v  Tut ein Youtube account haben


----------



## Duni (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Guckt grad Giga
v kommt aus NRW


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

^S. H. 
< hat gerade gegessen
v jetzt runescape suchti komemn tut^^


----------



## Hanfgurke (12. Februar 2009)

^ Es hat ihm geschmeckt.
< WAR is coming!
v Yes we can!


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

^ WE CAN GO THE DISTANCE!
< Hat großen Hunger -> macht sich gleich Abendbrot
v Guckt Family Guy lieber auf English, so wie ich


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

^ ja neulich total die schlechte übersetzung ins deutsche gesehen und seit dem mag ichs nicht mehr so
< ist krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist bester Gesundheit


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Februar 2009)

^ wirds bald besser gehen
< ist verdammt müde
v bleibt noch lange wach


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< bleibt höchstens noch 1-2h on
v hat heute noch nicht geduscht


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

^ unwahr
< hat heute schon geduscht
v wird morgen wieder duschen


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

^ na klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<stinkt nicht
v duscht nur 2 mal im Jahr


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

^falsch !!!!!!!!! Dusche nur einmal im Jahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ;-)
<Absoluter Zelda Fan und grad OoT aufm N64 am zoggen...Back to The Roots
v sicherlich kein Retro Zogger


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

^ Ocarina of Time  oO herrlich erst neulich die ersten 2 Tempel gemacht, danach keien Zeit mehr gehabt :/ sollte da mal weiterspieler 
< sucht seinen Nintendo
v hat noch nie Zelda gespielt


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt und schäme mich nen bissel
< macht jetzt französisch
v kann kein französisch


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

^ ich kann es nicht und mag es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt ein gutes Buch lesen 
v hat immoment kein gutes Buch  (hach wie kreativ ich bin)


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

^hab immer gute bücher zuhause
< geht jetzt kuscheln mit frau
v mag keine frauen


----------



## Hanfgurke (12. Februar 2009)

^ beherrscht Latein
< leist "Das Schwarze Manifest"
v farmt Leinenstoff


----------



## Trel (13. Februar 2009)

^( °° )^ liest seinen post nicht durch

<(°°<) mag kirby

v( °° )v mag kirby nicht


----------



## Toraka' (13. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt (wer mag den fettwanst schon)
< ist ein totaler Zelda fan
v hat auch erkannt dass runes of magic besser ist als WoW

edit:
^ ich will Kirby essään!!!
< hat gerade gemerkt dass ziemlich hunger
v auch?


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Februar 2009)

^ verwendet das "wort?" essään.
< hat keinen plan was das heissen soll :-)
v erklärts mir hoffentlich.


----------



## Haxxler (13. Februar 2009)

^ weisst nicht was essään ist
< wird bald essään
v ist doof :>


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

^ Hat Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< freut sich aufs Wochenende!
v hat keine Ahnung vom Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. Februar 2009)

^Mag pinke Bälle
<Hat Assassins Creed durch und kein Bock auf Wow
vHat lahmes Inet


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

^ Hat leider recht. 
< Hält gerade einen Freund von seelischen untergang ab (giga hat aufgehört)
v hat giga nicht gemocht


----------



## Toraka' (13. Februar 2009)

^ right
Essään = essen
< Will assasins creed haben
V will nen keks


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

^ n Keks wär nicht schlecht
< zockt grad WoW
v is kein WoW'ler


----------



## Toraka' (13. Februar 2009)

^falsch
<will nen Keks (Hunger)
V will Kirby kochen


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

^ FALSCH, NEEEIIIN!!!
< will was mampfen!
v hat schon gegessen und ist blond


----------



## Tade (13. Februar 2009)

^ hat total Unrecht, also zweimal nein
< ist heute schlecht und hat braune Haare
v musste sich diese Woche schonmal übergeben


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

^ Falsch
< Trifft sich heute Abend mit Freunden
v hat keine Freunde


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

^ bin doch kein Emo xD
< futtert gleich Knobi-Baguette
v liebt Knoblauch und Zwiebeln


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

^ Stimmt!
< Chillt gerade
v chillt ebenfalls


----------



## Plato0n (13. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt nciht
< is nen bissel im stress
v kennt sowas nciht


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< ist im stress mit referat 
v ist langweilig


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt nicht, im gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wird gleich weg gehen
v bleibt heut Abend daheim


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< langweilt sich zu tode
v hat angst vor weiblichen emos


----------



## Dracun (13. Februar 2009)

^ und wie! AAAAAARGH *läuft schreiend weg*
< Schaut grad Showtime  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & kriegt nix fürs battle zusammen...Ideen genug nur kommt nix bei rum^^
v ihm is bestimmt langweilig


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< schaut sich bundesvision songcontest an und ist nebenher im nachtschwärmer
v war noch nie im nachtschwärmer


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

^ war weniger im Nachtschwärmer als ich
< hört gerade Arch Enemy, ist im Nachtschwärmerthread und schaut Giga
v is(s)t Vegetarier


----------



## Bexor (13. Februar 2009)

^Nö
< geht gleich pennen
v geht nicht vor 03:00 Uhr ins Bett


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

^ ka weiß ich grad noch nicht
< hätte Rage beim Bundesvision Songcontest siegen wollen
v hat eine xbox 360


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

^ ne..letzte gekaufte war PS2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wartet darauf, dass die Streams mal schneller buffern
v  hat einen Lolita-Komplex


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2009)

^ mag Animes mehr als Zigaretten
< ist besoffen
v antwortet nicht vor 3 Uhr


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< jaaa endlich Wochenende!!
v freut sich ebendnfalls, dass es Wochenende ist


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Februar 2009)

^ scheint Kirby-Fan zu sein

< Muss heute arbeiten -.-

v hats sicher besser als ich


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

^ allerdings
< spielt grad WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag ebenfalls WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2009)

^ mag seit WotLK kein WoW mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist gerade aufgewacht
v hat heute schon was gegessen


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

^ falsch, Toasts sind soeben ausm Toaster gesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wird jetzt frühstücken
v wird auch gleich was essen


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2009)

^ Richtig - gerade wird gekocht
< hat leichte Kopfschmerzen
v hat keine Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

^ hatt die kopfschmerzen bestreffend leider unrecht
< hatt grad erst gefrühstückt
< hatt heute noch garnix gegessen


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt, ^ hat alelrdings auch ein Zeichen falsch gemacht :>
< geht jetzt was essen
v mag keine Volksmusik


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt 
< hat Langeweile
v hat was zu tun


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< ist endlich wieder bei buffed
v Schreibt einen doppelpost


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< geht jetzt lernen
v hat nächste woche urlaub


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

^ indirekt, muss nur donnerstag in die schule -> abi
< ist erst eben aufgestanden
v ist bi-sexuell xD


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

^ nein xD
< geht jetzt zocken 
v ist Chinese


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

^ falsch
< ist fröhlich
v hat hunger


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat einen zum ava passenden titel
<wartet darauf, dass im ava bewerten thread endlich mal wer postet
vnimmt im flugzeug käse anstatt schinken


----------



## Plato0n (14. Februar 2009)

^hat nen avatar ohne nase
< nimmt schinken&käse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat den valentinstag vergessen^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat vollkommen recht und er interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich
<fragt sich ob zwischen b1ubb und b7ubb eine verbindung besteht
vkommt nicht aus deutschland


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

^ was weiß ich wo mein ursprung liegt? die letzten paar generationen allerdings in deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< überlegt wow wieder zu spielen
v schreibt lieber mit kullis als mitm füller


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^füller>all
<hat seine razer lachesis fernünftig zum laufen bekommen
vbenutzt das schnelle antwortfenster antstatt das komplette antwort formular


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

^ RIGHT!
< hört gerade The Killers
v kennt die Band nicht, oder kann damit nichts anfangen


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat mal wieder recht
<will endlich wieder mal fernsehen
vweiß nicht wie ein v geht und kopiert es


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< nimmt das v zwischen c und b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat capslock aktiviert


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat unrecht
<ist stolz auf seinen neuen ava
vschaut grade bibi blogsberg


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< hat grad langeweile
v will Uri Geller wieder sehen


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat unrecht, ich will lieber mal wieder galileo mistery gucken!
<ist platz 5 der top 20 poster von heute
vguckt grad fernsehen


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2009)

< falsch 
< spielt travian
v spielt auch gerne browsergames


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat meinen post übersehen und ich hab vor ner woche mit pennergame aufgehört
<frisst grad hanuta in sich rein
vkennt coldmirror nicht


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

^ si
< liebt retrogames
v hat damals auch NES gespielt


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat unrecht
<will sich rom saugen, hat aber keine lust den pc über nacht anzulassen und hat ne drecks inet verbindung
vfindet meinen ava toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

^ Mag seinen Ava warum auch immer^^
< hat immernoch langeweile
v langweilt sich auch


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
<mitlerweile platz 4 von den meist postenden leuten von heute
vspielt pennergame


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< sucht grad seinen CD Key für UT III
v mag diesen Thread


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

^ joa^^
< langweilt sich zu Tode
v is ein fan von david hasselhoff


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat nicht recht
<weiß nicht was ut III ist
vhätte lieber bush als präsident


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

^ sicherlich kein BUSH als Präs.
< sagt das UT III = Unreal Tournament III ist
v hat es nun verstanden


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht weil ich nicht weiss was ich verstanden haben soll^^
< hat grad nix besseres zu tun als in dem Forum rumzuhängen^^
v geht es genauso


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
<hätte es verstanden wenn mir nicht jemand zuvorkam
vbeschwert sich über malzbier


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

^ japp
< hört youtube mukke
v kann nicht lesen xD


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< hat seinen UTIII Key gefunden
v ist hungrig


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^nope, da ich grade ne halbe schachtel hanuta gefressen hat
<hat jetzt bauchschmerzen
vhat assassins creed gespielt


----------



## Duni (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< guckt DSDS
v ist Sänger


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat unrecht
<guckt nicht dsds, weil es schon recall ist und die lustigen patzer nicht mehr sind
vist hordler


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

^ nein bin ich net
< Installiert UT III zum 3. Mal in folge xD
v weiß nicht warum^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
<fragt galileo mistery warum man ut III 3 mal installier
vsucht seine fernbedienung


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

^ ne...die ist weg^^
< hört aus langeweile sogar trance
v wird heute noch party machen


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hat unrecht und hat schonwieder meinen post übersehen (edit: und es schnell editet)
<startet jetzt wow
vspielt war


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< hört Metal
v rollt mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^ich bvisjfbgursurzgfu doch aiufgheiugezfg nicht
<hört auch metal
vhat was zu essen im mund


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

^ ja ess grad ne pizza
< isst grad
v sagt von sich selbst das er leicht verrückt ist.


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^aber nur ein bissl!
<schaut grad rent a pocher
vmag kein futurama


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat n witziges ava
< weiss nicht was futurama heisst
v hat eine bescheuerte sig


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^hast du was gegen meine sig?
<postet jetzt im nachtschwärmer
vhat nen bescheuerten titel


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

^ war schneller als ich
< fragt sich wie man Futurama nicht kennen kann
v ist ein kleiner glücklicher Bulldozer


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^irgendwie nicht
<fragt sich das auch
vist lustig drauf


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat Recht
< ist jetzt satt
v wird wieder Kronas sein


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^jop
<ist kronas!^^
vist nicht kronas


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht^^
< gehen langsam die ideen aus was er bei "Das "x" oder "y" Spiel" hinschreiben soll
v singt beim duschen


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^nee nur auf dem klo
<hat wieder hunger
vhat auch hunger


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< geht gleich auf Nahrungssuche...
v ist satt und hat braune Augen


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^nope, hunger hab ich aber braune augen stimmt^^
<hat nichts zu tun
vist blond


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< macht sich jetzt Würstchen
v würde das auch essen, wenns gehen würd


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^jap
<merkt grade dass es halb 10 ist
vwill schlafen


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

^ ne, will essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


> ist mal afk^^
v hat nix zu essen, haha!


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

^ ne bin satt
< bekommt grad anschiss von ner freundin und weiss nicht warum
v wäre gerne so wie Cartman aus South Park


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^nee nicht so
<wenn ja, würde ich abnehmen
vmag riesige sandwitches


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< hat kein Ketchup zu den Würstchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag Bill


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

^ Iiiiiihhhhh wäääh ne
< schaut jetzt nebenbei South Park
v rennt manchmal im Kreis und schreit "Ich bin bereit, ich bin bereit, ich bin bereit, ...."


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

^*reicht ihm virtuellen ketchup und nimmt ihn wieder weg als er die beleidigung liest*
<meist gepostet von heute
vmag schinken


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

^ I <3 schinken
< ist langweilig
v hat TV an


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

^ nö
< mag auch schinken
v hätte gerne schinken


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

^ Schinken ftw!
< schinkt nen Schinken
v weis nicht was Schinken schinken ist


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< schinken schmeckt gut
v hat schinken gern


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

^ nö ich hab grad schinken^^
< hat ein schinkensandwich
v mag Subway to Sally


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

^ hmm ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< i <3  schinken
v findet es grad lustig... das mit dem Schinken^^


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

^ aber klar doch
< spammt nur rum
v will hier auch nur spammen


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

^ manchmal aber auch nur manchmal^^
< verflucht seinen pc , weil der so langsam kaputt geht udn man net WOW zoggen kann^^(zum glück bald en neuen)
v mag mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (14. Februar 2009)

^ hat vielleicht recht
< spammt rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist Maschinenbauingenieur


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

^nöö bin schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< lernt latein nebenher
v hatte nie latein


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

^ ohhh doch, bis zur 10ten, kleines latinum 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spammt gerade wie ein irrer
v tut das auch


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2009)

^ ich spamme nicht ich verbreite meine posts
< ist noch kurz da
v verwendet mind. 2 satzzeichen


----------



## Fiqqsaw (14. Februar 2009)

^mag korrekte grammatik und rechtschreibung.
<macht das, was dragon1 sagt.
v sagt seine lieblings band


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

^ momentan In Flames
< hört deltaradio via Stream
v kommt nicht aus norddeutschland


----------



## Fiqqsaw (14. Februar 2009)

^ mag deinen musikgeschmack und du hast recht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<hört grad mit dem last.fm radio ASP
vmuss die aktuell laufende musik laut aufdrehn


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

^ geht schlecht da mein sohn schläft und i grad auch keine mukke an hab
< Hat sich grad dat Handbuch von seinem neuem Board auf deutsch besorgt udn geht jetzt pennen
v bleibt sicherlich noch lange wach


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

^ wird wohl stimmen
< macht sich gleich n mitternachtssnack
v hat noch keine zähne geputzt


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2009)

^ doch ^^ ich fuehl mich unwohl wenn ich am morgen nicht zaehne geputzt hab.
< fuehlt sich von Fiqqsaw verarscht
v hat ein Bild als sig


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

^stimmt, sogar 3
< geht jetzt früstücken
v hat nicht wie ich 12 stunden geschlafen


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Februar 2009)

^ hatt recht, nur 9 stunden
< hatt gard gefrühstückt
v hatt heute noch garnichts gegessen


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< isst nun was
v sucht was zu essen *g*


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

^ falsch, hat eben ne Pizza vernichtet
< geht nachher außer Haus
v hält nen Mittagsschlaf


----------



## Anduris (15. Februar 2009)

^ ne, bin grad aufgestanden 
< wird jetzt frühstücken
v hat bereits zu Mittag gegesssen


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

^gibts sonntags net
< hat trotzdem hunger
v is schon am zocken


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^bin grade fertig
<will schnelleres Internet
v ist grade im forum am spammen


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

^hat Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<geht jetzt Abendessen
v will auch die Schinkenhörnchen haben, welche ich gleich essen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^nein bin grade fertig mit dem essen 
< lernt für mathe
v merkt das im fernsehen nur müll läuft


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Findet Sipsons super ---> Kein Müll
< Schreibt Dienstag Mathe und kanns nicht
v Hat mindestens einen 80er


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^hab sogar 2
< ist froh jetzt mit wow abgeschlossen zu haben
v mag "Nimm 2" ^^


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ nimmt 2 "Nimm 2"
< Hat noch nicht ganz mit WoW abgeschlossen
V Mag Metal


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^aber sowas von
< guckt jetzt anime
v mag anime


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Kommt auf die Reihe an
< Liebt Hellsing und Vampire Hunter D
v Kennt Vampire Hunter D und mag es


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ Werde es erst bald anfangen
< Steht auf Romance Animes *g*
v Mag Horror-Animes


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Hat damit völlig recht
< Findet Romance (generell) scheisse
v Hasst Twilight


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ <3 Twilight und die Bücher auch *g*
< Versteht nicht was an Romance so schlecht ist
v Kann nicht glauben das ich Twilight mag


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Hat damit völlig recht *g*
< Vermutet somit, dass du weiblich bist^^
v Mag keine Horrofilme


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ Horror-Filme sind Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Ist männlich...
v Versteht die Welt nicht mehr


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Sieht aktuell nur Fragezeichen. Nichts als Fragezeichen.
< Kann nicht verstehen warum ein Männliches wesen Twilight mag....
v Erklärt sich jetzt


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ Ich weiss selbst nicht warum. Finde die Story einfach genial und wie tollpatschig das Mädchen ist. Besonders der 1. Band ist richtig gut geschrieben. 
< Hat noch nie was besseres als Biss zum Morgengrauen etc. (Twilight) gelesen.
v Versteht mich nicht.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Empfielt dir wärmstens, die Hellraiserbücher von Clive Barker, HdR, die Hannibal Lecter Bücher und Eragon zu lesen.
< Hat mittlerweile viele gute Bücher gelesen (trotz seinem Alter)
v Fragt sich, wie alt ich bin


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ Ich weiss das du 14 bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Wird sich mal die Bücher ausleihen / kaufen.
v Fragt sich woher ich sein Alter weiss.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Vermutet, dass du meine Seite gelesen hast
< Findet das gut
v Denkt über die lösung von "^" nach xD


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ Versteht nicht was du mit "v" meinst. 
< Hat sich deine Seite angeschaut.
v Wird mir erklären was gemeint war.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Meinte damit das erste was ich geschrieben hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat sich deine Seite noch nicht angeschaut, holt das aber nach
v Sagt jetzt, wie alt er ist


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ Okay, 15
< Übt sich jetzt mal wieder mit GFX
v Weiss nicht was GFX ist


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Weiss, dass GFX ne seite ist, wo man so sachen wie Webmaster etc. lernen kann
< Intressiert sich nicht dafür
v Frag sich warum ich das nicht tue


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ Weiss anscheinend nicht was GFX ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Erklärt jetzt mal GFX: "GFX ist eine spielerische Abkürzung für Graphical Effects. Ähnlich analogen Kunstformen, wie Comics oder Graffiti, die mit Jugendszenen und Jugendkultur verbunden sind, ist GFX mit der GFX-Szene beziehungsweise der Demoszene verbunden, einer digitalen Jugendkultur oder Netzkultur, in der grafische Effekte ursprünglich für Spielecomputer und Spielkonsolen wie C64, Atari ST, Commodore Amiga oder X-Box programmiert wurden."
v Merkt das es nicht selbst geschrieben ist.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Merkt das^^
< Wechselt das Thema nun zu Horrorfilmen
v Sagt seinen lieblingsfilm


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ Saw 1 und 3
< Hat den Namen von einem anderen vergessen.
v Sagt jetzt seine.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Psycho, The Eye, The Cave, Serum 51-D, Feed, Botched, Hellraiser, Omen und Riyaku.no-kei
< Findet Saw niveaulos
v sagt warum er saw gut findet


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ Weil es der erste war den ich gesehen habe.
< Fällt so halb der Name ein, irgendwas mit Michael Meyers oder so
v Ist nen ziemlicher Horror-Freak


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Gibt dir da recht
< Denkt nach...müsste helloween sein
v Muss sich jetzt mal Hellraiser anschauen


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ Erstmal runterladen *g*
< Hofft das der Name richtig ist, um ihn nochmal zu sehen
v Hat grade Hunger


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ hat grade gegessen
< bracuht nix mehr
V hat hunger


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ Hat gegessen
< Sitzt grade an ner neuen Signatur
v Hat Langeweile


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Hat arbeit mit der Sig
< langweilt sich nicht
v schaut sich grad einen extrem blutigen film an


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

^ Nein ich bin mit Photoshop am gange
< Muss sich konzentrieren und wird nicht mehr so viel oder garnicht posten.
v Fragt sich wieso ich mich konzentrieren muss


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ Tu ich
< Schaut grad einen extrem wiederlichen Film
v  fragt welcher das is


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

^die biographie von bill kaulitz
< plant sein neues zimmer
v wohnt nicht mehr dahem


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2009)

^ doch, tut er
< plant aber auch grad nen neues dachgeschoss für sich alleine
v sagt wei er sich sein zimmer vorstellt


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

^mmh endlich mit nem 200X160 bett
< pennt in 90X200 bett
v seins is größer


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2009)

^ jup 200x200
< geht gleich in selbiges
v mag mich hoffentlich auch^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

^ vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist gerade im Nachtschwärmer
v hat eine schlechte Signatur


----------



## Soldier206 (15. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht mit der Signatur
< hört grad Rammstein
v sollte eigentlich was wichtigereres machen als am pc zu sitzen


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

^mmh ja hat noch einiges zu klären...
< chattet lieber
v is müde


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< ist nicht müde
v ist müde


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< hat morgen schule
v hat morgen arbeit


----------



## Soldier206 (15. Februar 2009)

^ nö schule
< chattet mit freunden
v steht auf männer


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2009)

^ nein
< ist sehr muede
v lacht mich grad aus


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

^ja
< hat morgen schule, keine hasuafgaben gemacht bisher und geht garantiert NCIHT vor 0000 schlafen
v lacht mich aus^^


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2009)

^ ne die sache ist zu ernst
< hat sie auch noch ned
v macht einen auf moralapostel


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

^tststs wir beide sollten was an usnerer einstellung ändern
< ändert ncihts, hat 11jahre geklappt tut es auch noch 2^^
v stimmt mir zu


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

^ genau
< geht jetzt schule
v ist in 2-5 std da


----------



## Qonix (16. Februar 2009)

^ jup, man muss ja 8 Stunden arbeiten
< hasst Montage
v er/sie auch


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

^ muss arbeiten 
< ist generft das wieder montag ist und lohn erst ende monat kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat sicher auch schon hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Februar 2009)

^ hat Recht, ich hab Hunger
< geht gleich was essen
v hat nichts zu tun


----------



## mookuh (16. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< ist grad heimgekommen
v arbeitet


----------



## Anduris (16. Februar 2009)

^ falsch. auch grad heimgekommen.
< erst mal ein wenig chillen, dann Hausaufgaben machen und Englisch lernen...
v geht nicht mehr zu Schule


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Februar 2009)

^ schön wärs ...
< Erdkunde hausi machen
v hat Theorieprüfung verhauen


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

^hab noch keine gehabt
< liebt the red hot chilli pepers-musik
v sagt etwas ueber essen/musik/langeweile


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

^ ist langweilig
< lernt für autoprüfung
v hat sicher schon nen autofahrausweisding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (16. Februar 2009)

^Jup Jup, so ists

< Hat eigendlich zu tun+Zeitdruck

vHat neulich rausgefunden, das die Freundin schwanger ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (16. Februar 2009)

^ ne noch nicht 
< spielt grad WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat vorhin zu Mittag gegessen


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

^eigentlich vor 2h ^^
< hat kein bock mehr auf lernen und ist froh das er nid unter naarg gepostet hat
v ist sicher eine schöne frau die mir das putzen abnehmen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (16. Februar 2009)

^ kann selbst putzen da keine Frau gepostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< designed mal wieder wie ein wilder
v würde gerne halb so gut designen können wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

^ mist ^^
< ist besser als b1ubb
v kann auch nid putzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (16. Februar 2009)

^ ist ein fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist ein fanboy von Minastirit
v ist ein fanby von b1ubb


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht ist aber trozdem schlechter xD aber <3 österreicher(innen) 
< kuk seiner katze zu wie sie ihr spielzeug durch die wohnung trägt
v findet katzen auch toll


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

^ bah
< hat vor sich argentumchampiontitel zu holen
v macht einen seitensprung


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

^ ist ein wow-suchti
< aber nur weil ichs darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v isst gerne känguruhoden


----------



## Tassterloster (16. Februar 2009)

^ nur mit Ketchup  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< muss noch Latein lernen
v denkt, dass Latein eine Krankheit ist


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

^ist schlecht in latein
<genauso wie ich
v kanns auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassterloster (16. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< versucht grad Konjunktiv zu lernen
v kann Latein besser als Deutsch


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

^ taß ischd auc ckaihnä cunnnszt^^
< Macht nur Spass
v Mag Schokolade


----------



## Tassterloster (16. Februar 2009)

^ mag schokolade
< mag schokolade
v mag lieber Haribo


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

^ genau
< mag (fast) alle suessigkeiten
v mag keine süssigkeiten


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

^ nur wenige.
< fraut sich auf die riesenpackung duplo
v ist gerade im blizz forum aktiv und macht einen forentwink-flame-nurf roguezzz plxxxx thread


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

^ nö, ich flame flamer, die flamer flamen, die rechtschreibflames gegenübern "nerf roguezzz plxxxx thread"-ertsteller machen...^^
< muss jetzt weg.
v bleibt da.


----------



## Anduris (16. Februar 2009)

^ korrekt
< entspannt sich gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v hat/hatte heute nen stressigen Tag


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

^ja  ich musste 10 min lang Hausuebung machen das ist unglaublich anstrengend muss mich erstmal 4-5 std am pc erholen
< hat gleich futter
v mag hotdogs


----------



## Tassterloster (16. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< isst toffifee
v will auch toffifee essen


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

^ne
<esse grad kuchen
v hat hunger


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

^ und wie
< macht sich nen feral druiden um schurken zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag schurken auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassterloster (16. Februar 2009)

^ als Pala noch net gegen schurken gekämpft^^
< hat langeweile
v hat keine Langeweile


----------



## Ichselbstenst (16. Februar 2009)

^ kommt immer darauf an wie man Langeweile definiert
< Lernt grade für Englischarbeit morgen (etwas spät dran^^)
v Lernt immer rechtzeitig


----------



## Tassterloster (16. Februar 2009)

^ sicher net 
< bin grad am lernen für Latein arbeit morgen
v lernt immer rechtzeitig


----------



## Anduris (16. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< wird jetzt auch noch Englisch lernen
v hat Hunger


----------



## mookuh (16. Februar 2009)

^hat nicht recht
< hat gerade pizza gegessen
v lernt gerade


----------



## Razyl (16. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< ist endlich ausen Krankenhaus zurück
v ist gelangweilt


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

^ pah so ne langweilige aussage
< will auch mal das krankenhaus besuchen
v wuerde mir allzu gern dabei helfen xD


----------



## Plato0n (16. Februar 2009)

^nein
< hasst krankenhäuser
v fragt sich wieso


----------



## Klunker (16. Februar 2009)

^nö
> ich auch
v hat heute schon einen kaffee getrunken


----------



## b1ubb (17. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< kann ohne kaffee nicht aufstehen
v geht es genauso


----------



## Xelyna (17. Februar 2009)

^ wie er mich halt kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< schlürft grad Kaffee und ist total müde
v muss heute nicht arbeiten


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt, liegt krank mit dem Laptop im Bett
< hat die Grippe
v ist auch krank


----------



## b1ubb (17. Februar 2009)

^ gibt ne runde tabletten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist gottseidank nicht mehr krank (war letzte woche)
v trinkt gerne Milch


----------



## Lenkradrogue (17. Februar 2009)

^ hat 9.108 beiträge!
< liebt milch
v kann heut erst ab 16:00 zocken!


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

^ hat fast Recht, ab 16.30 ca. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt wieder in die Schule und muss danach Hausaufgaben machen und Englisch lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat zur Zeit nicht so viel Stress


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2009)

^total richtig ( trifft aber auf 9/10 meines Jahres zu (außer nächstes Jahr[Abi ~_~] ^^
<Hat grade Informatik
vIssn Mac benutzer


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

^ falsch
< lernt jetz Englisch
v studiert


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

^ne bin in der Schule
< mach NwT hausaufgaben
v mag Marzipan


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2009)

^ ist voll arm (hausaufgaben machen ^^)
< hasst marzipan
v ist seit > 1 jahr bei buffed


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

^ GZ!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< WoW spielen...
v mag spamen


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (17. Februar 2009)

^ mag cyrbi
<WAr zoggen
v ist ne faule socke^^^^


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt xD
< buffed-Foren durchstöbern
v chattet im icq


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2009)

^ ne nur skype
< futtert schnitzeln und spammt in foren
v wird eine falsche aussage machen


----------



## Hinack (17. Februar 2009)

^ wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< freut sich auf karneval

v wird irgentwas über mich sagen


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

^ Hinack hat an fette Katze als Avatar
< hat sich gerade eine neue Sig. gebastelt
v findet die Sig. toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt^^
< schaut grad : der herr der Ringe auf DvD
v ist KEIN Herr der Ringe Fan :C


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Februar 2009)

^ ich mag HdR...aber ich bin nicht direkt ein Fan davon.
< bk's lieblingsfilm ist gone in sixty seconds
v hat thomas gottschalk schon mal live gesehen


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

^ ja, im Fernsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist immer noch krank
v sollte bei der Arbeit sein, schaut aber lieber bei buffed vorbei


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

^ Ist bei der Ausbildung und schaut bei Buffed vorbei
< weis nicht was er heute machen soll
v Plant sein leben voll durch


----------



## $n4re (18. Februar 2009)

^naja ein wenig   (*think: was mach ich morgen....)
< geh jetzt Freunde besuchen nachdem ich die Foren besichtigt hab
v hat eine Katzenallergie xD


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

^ nein, hat überhaupt keine Allergie
< bastelt ein bischen Photoshop =)
v bastelt auch ab und an im Photoshop


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

^ eigentlich nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< isst jetzt zu Mittag
v hat grad ein schwarzes Oberteil an


----------



## Soldier206 (18. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< war gestern aufm Dragonforce Konzert und spürts noch in den Ohren^^
v weiss nich was Dragonforce ist


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Februar 2009)

^ ist das nicht ne band?
< ist krank
v ist gesund


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< spammt gern
v spammt auch gern


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Februar 2009)

^ich doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< ist kalt
v mag kälte


----------



## Naarg (18. Februar 2009)

^Nur wenn er halbnackt Ski fährt
<Ja hatter schonmal getan
vHat auch schonmal ne blöde Wette gemacht und gewonnen


----------



## dragon1 (18. Februar 2009)

^ ja *hust*
< geht jetzt zocken
v hat 500-1000 posts


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

^ zockt jetzt wow... 
< hat mehr als 1000 posts
v auch


----------



## Davatar (18. Februar 2009)

^ nicht ganz richtig, aber fast
< ist totmüde und sitzt halb schlafend auf der Arbeit
v ist topfit


----------



## Ichselbstenst (18. Februar 2009)

^ haha guter witz
< schnarch..
v wird mir da zustimmen


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt mal zu (weiß aber nicht, um was es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
< schaut eben Nachrichten an
v schaut normal keine Nachrichten


----------



## $n4re (18. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< trinkt Cola und hört Mando Diao
v hört auch gerne Mando Diao


----------



## Tade (18. Februar 2009)

^ hat manchmal recht
< sucht verzweifelt nach einem Karnevalskostüm, dass sie morgen auf der Arbeit anziehen muss
v hasst Karneval genauso wie ich


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

^ ja ich hasse karneval/fasching
< ist dafür das sich die Gegenden die Karneval feiern das für sich machen, und net Fernsehen terrorisieren damit
v stimmt mir zu^^


----------



## Othnaku (18. Februar 2009)

XXX
edit:

^war schneller als ich mit antworten
<kommt aus dem rheinland und muss sich das trotzdem im fernsehn antun
vkommt nicht aus dem rheinland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (18. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< schaut DsdS
v hatte heute viel Stress


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

^ überhaupt nicht, lag krank im Bett
< schaut eine Reportage über Modellbau
v schaut auch die Reportage an


----------



## jolk (18. Februar 2009)

^ sicherlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt gleich lesen
v macht morgen komasaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< trinkt sich eh nicht ins koma, und normal überhaupt alk auch nicht unter der woche
v hätte gerne ein getränk neben sich am pc


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

^ hat ein Getränk neben sich, und zwar Mineralwasser
< geht gleich ins Bett
v bleibt noch eine Weile wach


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

^ ist müde
< nicht, geht aber trotzdem off
v bleibt noch n bisschen on, ist aber schon müde


----------



## Hinack (18. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< freut sich auf karneval
v is auch ein karnevalsfan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2009)

^ ne
< zockt wieder mal vor der schule
v ist 20-40 jahre alt


----------



## Aero_one (19. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
< hat Montag keinen Urlaub bekommen
v lebt in Bayern und hat nüx mit Karneval am Hut


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

^ lebt in BaWü, hat mit Karneval nix am Hut, aber dafür mit Fasnet um so mehr (so heißt das bei uns, älteste Stadt in BaWü)
< geht Montag und Dienstag narren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v spielt gerne Forenspiele


----------



## Aero_one (19. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
< hat mehr als 100 Post´s *juhuu*
v will nach Köln zu den Narren fahren ...


----------



## $n4re (19. Februar 2009)

^ ne, bin kein fan davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat jetzt Ferien
v  freut sich wegen den Ferien (vorausgesetzt die person hat welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Naarg (19. Februar 2009)

^Näää Villinger Kneipenfasnet, das ist besser und sogar Urlaub wert! (Ja Badenwürtemberger)
<Findet den Kölner Karneval doof, weil da so wenig Tradition dabei ist
v Hasst mich bestimmt für diese Aussage


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Februar 2009)

^ aber nein
< hat heute mittag fein gegessen
v mag die spiderman filme nicht


----------



## Anduris (19. Februar 2009)

^ hat Recht
< ist genervt
v popelt gern in der nase


----------



## $n4re (19. Februar 2009)

^ bähh.... nein
< ist tot müde (hat sport gemacht)
v  spielt gerne Fußball


----------



## Anduris (19. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt 
< hat eben gegessen
v hat noch nix gegessen


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2009)

^ doch leckere weintrauben <3
< geht jetzt zocken 
v hat nen 80 in wow


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< hat hunger
v wird bevor er den post unter meinem schreibt etwas trinken


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2009)

^ hab... durst^^
< hasst das herunmreisen in wow
v hat ein zitat in der sig


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

^ nein, nur ein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat kommt da wohl keins rein (nicht weil ich es nicht mag, aber ist nicht so meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
< bleibt wohl noch laaange wach
v spielt heute Abend noch WoW


----------



## Soulsama (20. Februar 2009)

^ wird wahrscheinlich auf der Tastatur einschlafen
< hat nicht mal ein WoW acc^^ aber vllt bald
v spielt eine nachtelfin druide


----------



## $n4re (20. Februar 2009)

^ naja zählt eine gerade erst Erstellte Nachtelfe lvl 1 ?
< spielt aber lieber HdRO
v  spielt auch gern HdRO


----------



## mookuh (20. Februar 2009)

^ nein
< hat kein hdro
v weiß nicht was hdro ist


----------



## mookuh (20. Februar 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

^ doch weiß ich^^
< freut sich aufs wochenende und auf fasching 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v liebt fasching


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

^ findet Fasching furchtbar, liebt aber die traditionsreiche Fasnet bei sich in der Gegend
< baut nachher PC ab für eine LAN am WE
v war noch nie auf einer LAN mit mehr als 10 Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

^ ne, aber mit 8 Leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf ne lan
v liebt Schinken


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

^ <3
< liebt alles mit hohem fleischgehalt (allso keine extrawurst...)
v ist antivegitarier


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< mag Fleisch!
v mag Blumenkohl


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

^ nein
< mag keinen käse
v ist aber gerne blumenkohl

ps:habs selber herausgefunden und habe was neues gemacht


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

^ *mampf*
< Existiert immomment in langeweile
v Dieses Individuum ebenfalls


----------



## Anduris (21. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat schreckliche Langweile!!
v hat was zu tun und hat grad Spaß


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

^ leider nein..
< langweilt sich auch
v langweilt sich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Februar 2009)

^jep
< hat n neues browsergame gefunden
v spielt cs


----------



## Monddrachin (22. Februar 2009)

^ nope
< ist auch gelangweilt
v hat etwas gegen langweile erfunden, verrät es aber niemandem


----------



## Mini Vaati (22. Februar 2009)

^ nich wirklich
< hat hunger
v spielt warcraft 3


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Februar 2009)

^ immoment nicht is aber ne gute Idee
< wollte sich eigendlich mal frozen throne holen
v hatt es schon gespielt


----------



## Totemwächter (22. Februar 2009)

Ichselbstenst schrieb:


> ^ immoment nicht is aber ne gute Idee
> < wollte sich eigendlich mal frozen throne holen
> v hatt es schon gespielt


^ Hat recht
< Will sich Fallout 2 holen
v kennt Fallout 2 nicht


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht Recht
< hat bald Schule, zum glück nur einen Film schauen
v isst Vegetarier     (Die 2 "s" sind Absicht)


----------



## $n4re (23. Februar 2009)

^ o,O bin doch kein Kanibale O,o
< i(s)st nicht Vegetarier
v geht gern in den Mc Donald's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (23. Februar 2009)

^manchmal^^^^
<hatt gerade einen ( wie heißen nochmal die orks mit den 2 waffen in WAR??)im testserver gemacht!!
v spielt war und kann mir sagen wie die neuen orks mit 2 waffen gleichzeiteig heißen!!


----------



## Ichselbstenst (23. Februar 2009)

^ Spalta nenen die sich
< hatt nen WAR acc spielt aber nicht
v weis nicht wie die andere neue Klasse heist


----------



## Aero_one (23. Februar 2009)

^Slayer
< Spielt Schattenkrieger
v Mag War nicht


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

^ oh doch
< spielt Hexenjäger
v spielt (leider) WoW


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2009)

^ ja, zur zeit nur zwangspause da pc grad zur zeit net zum zoggen genügt^^
< simpsons am schaun
v mag bestimmt auch die simpsons


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

^Kann man so sagen
<Fand die Simpsons früher aber mal besser
vSendet mir heute ein hübsches Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

^aber nicht von mir^^
< ist nich sehr hübsch
vfindet sich sehr hübsch


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

^ Ist sehr selbstkritisch und stimme dem nicht zu
< Denkt gerade über Selbstkritik nach
v  Muss erst im Duden nachschlagen ob "Selbstkritisch" bei ihm/ihr zutrifft


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

^Nein, ich weis das seit ich 11 bin
<wartet immernoch auf sein Bildchen
v macht aus versehen einen Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

^whut? Doppelpost? sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<wartet immernoch auf sein Bildchen
v friert grade


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

^ Sitz neben der Heizung bei angenehmen 22° laut Thermometer an der Türe - ergo: Ich friere nicht
< hat grad nachgeschaut wie kalt/warm es im Büro ist
v schaut auch nach wie kalt/warm es gerade im Raum ist


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

^19,3°C
< liegt unter der decke 
v macht mir nen cappuccino^^


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

^Nur wenn ich unter die Decke darf
<friert
v Hätte auch gerne einen Cappuchino für Mishuna gemacht


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

^ m oder w?^^
< heißt mishua!
v macht mir endlich nen cappuccino^^


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

^ Ich habe eine Senseo. Ich mache nur Kaffee.
< Macht sich nun einen Kaffee
v macht Mischua (egal ob m oder w) einen Cappuchino


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

^ ist nett
< hat jetzt nen cappuccino
v ist neidisch auf mich


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

^ ja, friert
<m, und ihm ist peinlich, das er zu blöd zum Namen lesen ist, ist auserdem zu spät xD
v Arbeitet in einer Cappuchinofabrik


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

^schön wärs
< hat in wow post bekommen
v spielt kein wow


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

^ Doch, aber im mom nicht
<Muss noch 2 Stunden arbeiten
v noch schüler


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

^ falsch. Arbeitnehmer
< Denkt über politische Strukturen nach
v Denkt gerade seltsame Dinge über mich


----------



## xXElfaronXx (24. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<langweilt sich
v hat irgendwas zu tun


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

^yop
<hat hunger
v hat auch hunger


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

^nein
< kommt sich eh zu dick vor
v Ist mit seinem Gewicht auch unzufrieden


----------



## nitroom (24. Februar 2009)

^ liebt comics
< findet dieses Spiel toll
v ist sicher sportlich durchtrainiert


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

^ ZOOONK (wie kommst du drauf das ich Comics liebe :O?)
< Hat gleich 1000 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v darf noch bis um 8 rakkern


----------



## Tabuno (24. Februar 2009)

^ nein 
< muss noch einen praktikumsbericht schreiben
v muss keinen praktikumsbericht mehr schreiben


----------



## Scub4 (24. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< hat grad so gaaaarnix zu tun und sich deshalb im buffedforum angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist nur ein Produkt meiner Phantasie


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

^ich weiß nich
<hat morgen schule -.-
v ist morgen zuhause^^


----------



## Teufelsgurke (24. Februar 2009)

^ hat ja sowas von recht
<hat heute schon mindestens 5 bäume in form von taschentüchern gerodet
vhat hunger und wäre sich nicht zuschade meinen physik test zu´schreiben


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

^ hunger immer physiktest lieber nicht...
< mampf grad n MaxiKing :>
v guckt grad urigeller


----------



## jolk (24. Februar 2009)

^ sicherlich nicht
< hört "Stone sour"
v kennt die Band nicht


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

^richtig
<ist müde
v geht gleich schlafen


----------



## jolk (24. Februar 2009)

^richtig
< da ich müde bin
v geht auch gleich schlafen


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

^richtig
< ....möp...
v findet möp doof


----------



## Ichselbstenst (24. Februar 2009)

^ GANICH!!
< liebt möp
v er aber nich und daher wird er jetzt flamen


----------



## cazimir (24. Februar 2009)

^ steht wohl auf möpse
< läd grad runes of magic runter, obwohl er es jetzt schon nicht mag.
v hat auch noch nie runes of magic gespielt


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt. 
< mag nen kaffee
v ist (wie ich) noch schlaftrunken


----------



## $n4re (25. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt nicht
< trinkt lieber heisse Schokolade
v  mag lieber Tee


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

^ tee ist lecker aber kaffee ist mir lieber
< war grad in der frühstückpause
v  hatte heut nix zum frühstück *in den raum stell


----------



## Naarg (25. Februar 2009)

^ Joaa Leider
< Trinkt und Isst alles
v Ist schneikig (umgangssprache für wählerisch beim essen)


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht
< kann tomaten nicht ausstehen
v liebt tomaten


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< Hat Tomaten in seinem Garten
v Hat auch allerhand essbares Grünzeug im Garten


----------



## Ichselbstenst (25. Februar 2009)

^ nunja auch Grass kann man essen
< mag das aber nicht so
v raucht es lieber


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

^ ist Nichtraucher und kein Drogenkonsument
< fällt aber dennoch häufig in Polizeikontrollen auf den Verdacht des Drogenkonsums ^^
v War schonmal eine Nacht im Gefängnis ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Februar 2009)

^ Lügt wegen dem Gefängnis. Ich war höchstens mal 2 Stunden in der Aufbewahrunszelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Ist sonst sauber
v War vielleicht schonmal ne Nacht im Gefängnis


----------



## Naarg (25. Februar 2009)

^ Beim Thema Vorstrafen absolut Jungfräulich
< Möchte da auch nicht hin
v  Wird in ein paar Jahren mal von mir eingebuchtet (Ich werde der lachende Bulle sein)


----------



## nitroom (25. Februar 2009)

^ist schon ein Bulle
< wird dann wohl wegen Steuerhinterziehung drin sein
v wird lernen, dass das leben im knast nicht so schlimm ist


----------



## Mishua (25. Februar 2009)

^ich werde das leben im knast lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wird nie eingebuchtet
v wurde schonmal eingebuchtet :>


----------



## Hirsi325 (25. Februar 2009)

^ hat keine Ahnung
< hat heute 2 level mit seinem Jünger gemacht
v spielt auch WAR


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

^ Spielt kein WAR
< spielt lieber RL
v mag RL auch


----------



## Mefisthor (26. Februar 2009)

^ hat Recht
< Spielt RL auf höchstem lvl mit Epix xD
v ist RL gelegenheitsspieler


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< hat epische Sandalen von Nike an
v hat auch epische Sneaker an


----------



## Anduris (26. Februar 2009)

^ in der Wohung nicht, ansonsten epische boots von ka wie die marke heißt, sind vom footlocker...
< mag hip hop 
v hasst hip hop und ist metler


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

^ nein, magier - und ja, ich mag hiphop nicht (fanta4 ausgenommen)
< hört lieber Rockmusik und schlimmeres
v sagt mir sicher was seine Musikrichtung ist


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (26. Februar 2009)

^ Rock&Pop
< isst grade Maccaroniauflauf 
v sagt mir, was er am liebsten isst


----------



## Mishua (26. Februar 2009)

^alles was schmekct ôo...mmhh... nudelauflauf *sabber*
< hat jetzt schonwieder hunger-.-
v hat heute nen langen schultag gehabt...


----------



## Ichselbstenst (26. Februar 2009)

^ ne 4 stunden
< hatt die gnze woche so wenig schule
v geht net zur schule


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt, arbeitet. Hätte aber auch mal wieder Lust, den ganzen Vormittag zu schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (außer 12+13...)
< versucht gerade verzweifelt, seine Zündapp C50 Super Baujahr '73 wieder flott zu bekommen
v hat auch ein altes Moped/Mofa/Mokick/was-auch-immer


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Februar 2009)

^ Nein, ich bin ganz Umweltbewusst, Buss und Bahn
< Sieht sich gerade Folgen von "Eine schrecklich nette Familie" an
v Mag solche Serien.


----------



## Mishua (26. Februar 2009)

^ nein^^
< guckt lieber simpsons^^
v guckt auch gern simpsons


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

^ und wie der recht hat

< hat aber immo kein fernseher

v hat seine/ihre mami als desktop hintergrund


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

ka was heut mit meinem pc/verbindung los is, kann gelöscht werden, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

^holy shit nein ôo
< druckt grad sachen für die schule aus
v hat auch hausaufgaben verpennt ^^


----------



## mookuh (27. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< hat gerade Ferien und ist aus dem Urlaub zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v muss arbeiten


----------



## Maladin (27. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht *cam ausschalt*
< freut sich über den neuen Arbeitgeber *ranklotz*
v braucht nicht noch eine Beschäftigung


----------



## Naarg (27. Februar 2009)

^ Stimmt hat auch schon zu tun, neuer Arbeitgeber?
< Fastet
v Fastet nicht


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt. fastet nicht. ist kein islamist / christ
< könnte dennoch so 2 oder 3 Kilo abnehmen
v hat nicht solche Probleme...


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt
< kann soviel essen wie er will und hat dennoch immer das Optimalgewicht - Stoffwechsel rules! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v wollte schon immer mal mit nem Sumoringer ringen


----------



## dragon1 (27. Februar 2009)

^ nee danke
< ist krank
v ist arbeitslos


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

^ nein, doppelt nein. 2 jobs FTW
< ist ein workaholic
v ist kein workaholic


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

^ ne bin ne faule sau ...
< ist grad von der schule nach hause gekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hatte heute schulfrei


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

^ schulWAS?
< möchte schon feierabend haben
v hat heute vor mir feierabend (16 uhr)


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

^recht haste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alle Nachmittagsstunden ausgefallen^^
< Liegt im Bett und schreibt seinen beitrag
v Besitzt eine Gitarre


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

^ Nein. Naja. Doch. Eine alte Akkustikgitarre. Wobei. Nein. Die spielt nix mehr gescheites ^^
< ist grad tot müde
v macht mir nen kaffee


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2009)

^ wenn Du ihn bei mir im Geschäft abholen kommst, kein Problem
< mag keinen Kaffee und springt auf Koffein sowieso nicht an
v Ist Kaffeejunkie


----------



## Naarg (27. Februar 2009)

^Jaa, dass gehört zum Fachinformatikerdasein dazu
< Holt sich jetzt nen Kaffööööö!
v Hat kein Verständniss


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

^ voll und ganz. hab grad 30 cent am automaten ausgegeben. KAFFEEE!!!!!!! (keine pads mehr :/ )< 
< ist auch ein koffeinjunkie... red bull, kaffee... alles was geht
v verdreht grad die augen


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

^hat nicht recht
< findet das redbullcola nicht schmeckt
v hat noch nie von redbullcola gehört


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

^ lügt

< mag lieber normal red bull

v guckt um 0 uhr dsf


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

^hab ich nich nötig^^
< blubb
v ist noch jungfrau


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

^ lügt schon wieder

< viel zu alt um noch jungfrau zu sein

v wurde von mami aufgeklärt


----------



## Naarg (27. Februar 2009)

^ Ja, und von Papa, und der Schule und überhaupt... (Meine Überflüssige Aufklärung würde reichen um halb Afrika aufzuklären >.<
< Hat gleich Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Denkt an Schweinereien


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

^24/7 :>
< wurde nie von mami und papi aufgeklährt ...
v hat sich heute schon 



Spoiler



die zähne geputzt


----------



## jolk (27. Februar 2009)

^ na klar doch hrhr
< übelegt sich jetzt was er heute noch macht
v hat bereits das gesamte wochenende durchgeplant


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
< spielt ganzes weekend ^^
v hat auch kein RL


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

^ hab wohl eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< schaut ausm fenster

v hat auch langeweile


----------



## m1chel (27. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht wart auf ticket beantwortung ;(

< Halschmerzen

v findet den poster über ihn GEIL


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

^ ....hat nicht recht....
< hat grad battleforge angetestet und findet es besch...eiden
v hat battleforge noch nich gespielt...


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

^ hat recht, weil... häh? was das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< hat nen kumpel, der ihr grad quake3 installiert hat, weils nicht ging

v hätte mir nicht helfen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nitroom (28. Februar 2009)

^ hätte keine Hilfe angenommen
< schaut aus dem fenster
v ist heute das erste Mal im Forum


----------



## Mishua (28. Februar 2009)

^hat unrecht
< heute das 3te mal^^
v kennt buffed nich


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2009)

^ falsch
< muss heute abend an 2 pc´s rumbasteln
v is kein gfxler^^


----------



## Mishua (28. Februar 2009)

^ hat so halb recht
< amateur gfxler
v kann besser gfxlen als ich^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. Februar 2009)

^ liegt falsch
< kann nur mit Paint halbwegs gut malen
v hat den Zauberwürfel gelöst


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

^ muss üben zu malen, dann wird das was
< verzweifelt am zauberwürfel
v ist langweilig und er/sie/es weiß nicht was er/sie/es mit seiner/ihrer zeit anfangen soll


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

^ hat mehr als recht
< stirbt vor langeweile
v ist auch langweilig und verreckt gleich vor langeweile


----------



## xXElfaronXx (28. Februar 2009)

^hat fast recht
< guckt Dsds
vmag kein Dsds


----------



## Mishua (28. Februar 2009)

^hat recht
< guckt nix
v guckt ürgendwas freakiges^^


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2009)

^ irgendwat auf pro7 und ja is total freakig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mir is total langeweilig
v hmm mir fällt grad nix ein^^


----------



## Monddrachin (28. Februar 2009)

^ ist gelangweilt
< ist gelangweilt und hat hunger
v ist gelangweilt, hat hunger und postet in dieses Forum


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2009)

^ hat langeweile, kein hunger und ja er postet im forum
< textet mit mano
v ihm is bestimmt auch so langeweilig wie uns^^


----------



## jolk (28. Februar 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wartet darauf das eine bestimmte person on kommt und langweilig sich währenddessen
v spielt jetzt WoW


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< schaut animes an
v hat Hunger


----------



## Scub4 (28. Februar 2009)

^aus kühen werden doch döner gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-ist müde
v ist auch müde


----------



## Maladin (28. Februar 2009)

^ unterstellung !! *gähn*
< konnte die nacht einfach nicht schlafen
v hat sicher noch federn im mund vom mittagsschlaf :>


----------



## Naarg (1. März 2009)

^ nein, Mittagschlaf mache ich nie, auch wenns nicht schaden würde
< Muss noch sein verdammtes Berichtsheft machen,  und hat im Mittwoch Zwischenprüfung
v Ist auch "totally screwed"


----------



## Dany_ (1. März 2009)

^ hat keine Hobbys
< fährt dann mit Zug in Berufsschule
v mag glitzer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

^ mehr glitzer-glitzer fuer Wetterstein!
< hoert grade Bartimaeus
v findet das buch gut.


----------



## Nimmue (1. März 2009)

^ hat ja so recht

< hat die bücher in kürzester zeit verschlungen

v hat höchstens bücher in der schule gelesen


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

^ ich lese buecher in der schule, aber meistens nicht die die wir gerade brauchen/durchgehen
< ist eine leseratte
v ist ein galesteniker


----------



## Naarg (1. März 2009)

^ Nein ich lese gerne
< noch 6 Berichte
v Unterstellt mir auch was


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

^ ja ich unterstelle dir was. du hast zu spaet gepostet
< geht dann mal wieder
v hat heute pech


----------



## Hanfgurke (1. März 2009)

^ postet oft in diesen Thread
< sieht seit langem wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels
v sollte mal wieder mit dem Hund rausgehen


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

^ ist in gefahr, ein zug faehrt durch den tunel
< hat keinen hund
v hat ein Haustier


----------



## Mishua (1. März 2009)

^ ...
< guckt ne sendung über käse
v mag keinen käse


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. März 2009)

^ Falsch ich liebe Käse
< hat vor ner halben Stunde käse gegessen
v Wird heute noch käse essen


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

^ liebt Käse
< Wird vielleicht noch Käse essen, bin ja Schweizer. (Da gibts guter Käse.)
v glaubt an die Käse-Theorie.


----------



## Tyalra (1. März 2009)

^ hat recht
< gibt gleich auflauf mit käse überbacken *jamjam*
v hat schon abendbrot gegessen oder isst gerade


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

^ isst gleich Käse
< hat vorher feine Kottelette gegessen
v hat Hunger


----------



## Nimmue (1. März 2009)

^ hat ja so recht...

< ist der meinung mc doof braucht nen lieferservice

v steht eher auf burger king


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

^jep
< ist muede
v muss morgen zur schule


----------



## Nimmue (1. März 2009)

^ leider nicht ^^

< weiß gar nimmer, wie schule war =)

v verschläft morgen


----------



## Naarg (1. März 2009)

^ Hoffe doch das nicht, werde mir 3 Wecker stellen wie üblich
< Hadert mit dem Leben und Gott
v Hat solche Probleme nicht


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

^ stimmt, bin absolut zufrieden und glücklich mit dem Leben =)
< geht jetzt noch duschen und dann ins Bett...morgen wirds stressig
v darf morgen in die Schule und muss noch nicht arbeiten gehen


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

^ja
< hasst schule
v war frueher ein streber in der schule


----------



## jolk (1. März 2009)

^ ja aber dann kam die pubertät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat aber auch ohne zu lernen ein durchschnitt von 2,2 
v mag keine angeber


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

^ ja die wollen alle beweisen das sie besser als ich sind und das geht doch gar nicht xD
< ist ein totaler chaote, hat aber notendurchschnit 2,3 und eine 1 in betragen, weil die lehrer vollgesoffen waren.


----------



## Lurock (1. März 2009)

^ Labert ausnahmslos Müll.
< Hat gerade diesen Teil des Forums entdeckt.
v  Hat eine viel zu kleine Tastatur.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

^ Denkt,ich sei Lisutari
< Hat durst und eine leere Flasche Cola.
v Sammelt Coladosen.


----------



## Soldier206 (1. März 2009)

^ Was soll ich denn mit Coladosen?
< Will morgen nicht in die Schule
v Wird morgen "ausversehen" verschlafen


----------



## Mini Vaati (1. März 2009)

^wird schwierig
<will auch nicht zur schule
v mag schule


----------



## Lurock (1. März 2009)

^ Hat unrecht.
< Hat recht.
v  Hat unrecht.


----------



## Mini Vaati (1. März 2009)

^denkste
<denkt wie ein intilektueler
v ist kein beamter


----------



## Lurock (1. März 2009)

^ Es heißt "Intellektueller"
< Ist kein Beamter.
v  Hasst Beamte.


----------



## Mini Vaati (1. März 2009)

^auf keinen fall
<mag beamte
v ist an der wirtschaftskriese schuld


----------



## FenDroGen (1. März 2009)

^ ist beamter
< ist dazu am Klimawandel schuld
v trägt keine Unterwäsche


----------



## Nimmue (2. März 2009)

^ dazu sag ich nix *eg*

< wird morgen ausschlafen

v sitzt beim raid nackt vorm pc ^^


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (2. März 2009)

^ stimmt nur bedingt
< ist müde
v antwortet in den nächsten 2 1/2 Stunden


----------



## Nimmue (2. März 2009)

^ gar nicht wahr ^^

< hat extra ganz lange gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v hat im gegensatz zu mir schon schlaf gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (2. März 2009)

^ allerdings. 7 Stunden.
< ist dennoch müde
v ist auchmüde und schiebt alles auf die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit die zwischen März und Februar anzutreffen ist.


----------



## Mishua (2. März 2009)

^ hat recht...
< ist nicht mehr so müde wie am morgen
v schreibt morgen ne französischarbeit


----------



## d2wap (2. März 2009)

^ isch 'abe doch gar kein Auto ^^  [zu deutsch: ich nix französisch reden]
< geht dennoch nach Frankreich in den Urlaub udn quält die Leute dort mit deutsch oder englisch
v war noch nie in Frankreich


----------



## Nimmue (2. März 2009)

^ hat unrecht

< ist mal durchgefahren

v macht lieber urlaub übersee


----------



## Soldier206 (2. März 2009)

^ hat recht
< will morgen nicht in die Schule ....
v sein Lieblingsgetränk ist Absinth 55.5


----------



## mookuh (2. März 2009)

^ nein eher nicht
< ist müde
v ist hetero


----------



## Anduris (2. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< ist Türke
v ist Inder


----------



## Mishua (2. März 2009)

^hat unrecht
< ist europäer
v ist kein europäer^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. März 2009)

^ hat teilweise recht
< muss tierisch aufs klo, aber ist zu faul zum aufstehen
v trägt pempers


----------



## Anduris (3. März 2009)

^ stimmt! aus Leidenschaft.
< wird jetzt off gehen.
v   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz klar^^
< guckt grad Burst Angel
v  mag Animes nicht


----------



## Nimmue (4. März 2009)

^ hat unrecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< hat ganz viele animes da =)))

v liest lieber mangas


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

^ hat nur bei bestimmten mangas recht

< hat leider nur sehr wenig mangas da

v liest keine Bücher (sehr unwahrscheinlich wir sind ja nicht im Wow-Forum :>)


----------



## mookuh (4. März 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< liest viele bücher (vorallem Fantasy)
v liest mangas


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

^ hat vollkommen recht
< liest am liebsten One Piece (was Mangas angeht)
v  schaut lieber Fernsehn


----------



## mookuh (4. März 2009)

^ kommt darauf an was läuft
< liest grad DBZ Mangas
v mag kein DBZ


----------



## Soldier206 (4. März 2009)

^ geht so jetzt nichtmehr so früher schon^^
< ist grad langweilig und weiss nicht was er machen soll
v ist ein glücklicher kleiner Bulldozer


----------



## Anduris (4. März 2009)

^ naja...^^
< kann endlich mal chillen...
v hatte heute auch so viel zu tun...


----------



## Tyalra (5. März 2009)

^ jo hatte gestern viel zu tun!
< in 2h klingelt mein wecker -.-
v konnte auch nicht schlafen


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

^machn wecker aus dann klingelt der nich 
< hat geschlafen wie ein baby 
v sieht aus wie ein baby


----------



## d2wap (5. März 2009)

^ nur wenn ichi schlafe
< hat gerade Lust zu schlafen
v ist gerade aufgestanden


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

^ sollte seiner lust fröhnen
< ist zwar nicht grade aufgesatnden legt sich aber gleich hin
v hat nen account bei second life


----------



## Tyalra (5. März 2009)

^ja aber nur erstellt mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< kocht sich gleich lecker essen
v ist gerade erst von der arbeit zurück


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

^ geh noch in die Schule.^^
< morgen endlich Wochenende. *freu*
v hat am Wochende nix vor.


----------



## jolk (5. März 2009)

^ doch doch ... bdayfeier von nem freund
< 666 Einträge ftw
v hat aber am wochenende nichts vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

^das geht vorbei bald sinds 667
< hat viele raids am wochenende
v hat nen weinkeller ohne wein


----------



## dragon1 (5. März 2009)

^ weder keller noch wein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat grad mal eben seinen 19 pvp priest gezockt
v ist ein pvp-twink hasser und argumentiert das mit "die wollen lowies spass verderben nubs lolol wollen crits und onehits"


----------



## jolk (5. März 2009)

^ pff ich lvl mir normale 19 und besiege alle in meiner grün/grauen ausrüstung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< mag eigentlich nur 20-29 bgs (von den twink bgs, da es am ausgeglichensten ist)
v sieht dies genauso


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

^ hat vollkommen recht 
< rotzt gerne mit sienem t7,5 hunter  stoffies um
v issn stoffie


----------



## Soldier206 (5. März 2009)

^ war ein stoffie (priest)
< zockt jetzt lieber mit Freunden Wc3 als WOW
v mag wc3 nicht


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

^ bis vor kurzem ja
< zockt auch gern diablo  (retro ftw)
v Denkt diablo issn spanisches gericht


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

^ Ne, nicht wirklich.^^
< mag Chips
v findet Chips zu ungesund.


----------



## Nimmue (6. März 2009)

^ stimmt ja gar ned

< mampft zwar grad flips, aber mag auch chips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v kauft bio produkte


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2009)

^ selten
< spield lordofwm
v spielt bitefight


----------



## LordofDemons (6. März 2009)

^ hat gespielt (server 6)
< ist grad auf der arbeit
v ist auch grad auf der arbeit


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

^ du etwa nichT? oO
< ist noch studieren (nix arbeit)
v hat abbi von 1+


----------



## d2wap (6. März 2009)

^ Abitur? 15 Punkte? Nene.. so weit kam es zum glück nie....
< Ist kein Streber
v ist ein Streber


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< hat nen durchschnitt von 3, irgendwas
v ist nicht mehr in der schule


----------



## Nimmue (6. März 2009)

^ hat recht =)

< würd aber iwie gern wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v vermisst auch die schulzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pethry (6. März 2009)

^ist noch in der Schule
<macht sein Fachabi
vhat kenen Abschluss^^


----------



## Naarg (6. März 2009)

^ 
Sogar schon 3
< Noch 1 1/2 Stunden bis WE <3
v hat schon WE


----------



## d2wap (6. März 2009)

^ noch 10 minuten bis WE
< Geht morgen auf die CeBit (ich gehe aus beruflichen Gründen)
v geht morgen auf die CeBit und hat Bock hallo zu sagen ^^


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

^gehen nein  bock ja 
< WILL AUF DIE CEBIT
v spielt lieber game boy


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

^ spielt mit dem ältesten Gameboy Tetris.
< mag die Tetrismelodie.
v summt die Tetrismelodie.


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

^ 9 von 10 stimmen in seinem kopf sagen er ist nicht verrückt die letzte summt die melodie von tetris
< 2 summen die melodie von tetris
v 3 summen die melodie von tetris


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

^ mhh so ungefähr warscheinlich (trau mich nicht zu zählen)
< braucht gold
v spielt kein WoW


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

^hat recht
<spielt atm ehh ehr wenig
v war schon in ner klinik wegen spielsucht


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

^ nope
< braucht 1000 posts ^^
v hat mehr als 1000 posts


----------



## Veleron345 (7. März 2009)

^ hat fast 1000 posts
< arbeitet sich grade hoch
v hat sich hochgeschlafen


----------



## Ichselbstenst (7. März 2009)

^ öhm bin noch inn der Schule
< würd das bei denn Lehrern auch nich versuchen
v er schon


----------



## Anduris (7. März 2009)

^ denke nicht
< geht heut Abend auf nen B-day
v hat bald Geburtstag


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

^ ..Bald... wenn 7 Monate bald sind..^^
< , hat aber voll keine Lust zu spielen
v Mag die Zelda-Reihe


----------



## Anduris (7. März 2009)

^ bin nicht so von Zelda begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat schreckliche Langeweile... 
v spielt in WoW nen Krieger


----------



## Dany_ (7. März 2009)

^ hat recht leider nur Twink
< spielt als Main eine Eule
v betet Eulen an


----------



## Veleron345 (7. März 2009)

^ nich wirklich
< betet drachen an
v hatn enten fetisch


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2009)

^ lol ne
< mag drachen
v hat 200-800 beitraege


----------



## Skatero (7. März 2009)

^ Nein!
< spielt gerade SSBB
v weiss nicht was SSBB heisst


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2009)

^ Hat unrecht.
< Weiß alles...
v  Weiß wie er heißt.


----------



## Masterdark (7. März 2009)

^
Ist Faul im Irc
<nicht 
v maybe


----------



## Veleron345 (8. März 2009)

^maybe not 
<geht jetzt pennen
v hatn alptraum


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

^Nein, hab nie Albträume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Trinkt Orangensaft
v Mag Fruchtsäfte lieber als Cola


----------



## Veleron345 (8. März 2009)

^ wenn fruchtsaft = cocktail ja^^
< liebt cocktail wo man keinen alkohol schmeckt 
v mag alkohol ned


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< hatte einen tollen tag
v kann das nicht behaupten


----------



## Illuminatos (8. März 2009)

^ hat recht
< hat einen heftigen Kater :-(
v war gestern nicht erst um 7uhr zu hause


----------



## Veleron345 (8. März 2009)

^ ne^^
< war bis 6 wach und ich um 11 uhr morgens nach hause
v war ganzes wochenende nich zuhause


----------



## Anduris (8. März 2009)

^ war kaum zuhause
< hat grad ne Pizza verspeist
v Mag kein Techno


----------



## mookuh (8. März 2009)

^ doch eig schon
< hat gerade was gegessen
v war heute beim Arzt


----------



## Nimmue (9. März 2009)

^ stimmt ned... sonntags hat mein arzt zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< hat bald bday *EG*

v is jungfrau vom sternzeichen und auch.....


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

^ stimmt ned ist krebs vom sternzeichen

< ist auf der arbeit

v ist auch auf der arbeit


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

^ wenn zuhause rumhängen arbei ist ^^ 
< hat heute keine arbeit
v macht heut blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

^ leider nein
< zeichnet gerade in Corel Draw
v kann mit Corel Draw nciht umgehn


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< googlet gleich mal das ding
v googlet grad was anderes^^


----------



## Hanfgurke (9. März 2009)

^ steht auf Dragon Cave
< hat Darkfall gegoogelt
v freut sich auf die kommende Motorradsaison


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

^ nö weil kein Motorad vorhanden
< will nach Hause
v ist zu Hause


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

^ hat recht
< ist gern zuhause
v ist auch gern zuhause^^


----------



## Illuminatos (9. März 2009)

^ liegt daneben
< will nicht mehr nur zuhause hocken
v ist gerade auf buffed :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

^ ist irgendwie logisch
< schreibt während seiner arbeitszeit ständig auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hatte heute kein Mittagessen


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

^ doch
< Zockt
v ist pazifist


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2009)

^ nein eig nicht
< hat gerade gegessen
v ist vegetarier


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

^ NIEMALS!
< Isst am liebsten *FLAISCH!*
v ist auch gerne *FLAISCH!*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

^ JOP!
< isst ausschließlich nur gerichte mit *FLAISCH!* drinnen
v isst nur sonntags *FLAISCH!*


----------



## d2wap (9. März 2009)

^ Nein. Fast täglich
< Isst nur selten Fasfood
v Ist ein Fastfoodjunkie


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

^ nur wenn ich zufällig an nem Burgerking vorbeilauf
< findet das Nudeln machen auch kochen ist
v kann richtig gut kochen


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

^ wenn ich bock hab ja
< kocht aber selten
v sieht aus wie tim mälzer


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

^ näää vergiss es der kocht so schnell da hab ich durchfall bevor ich überhaupt gegessen hab
< koch höchstens mal vor wut
v ist ein friedlicher Mensch


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

^ das kann ich nur teilweise bestätigen
< haut sich auch mal gerne
v haut sich auch gerne (aufs ohr)


----------



## Hanfgurke (9. März 2009)

^ liegt ja sowas von goldrichtig
< hätte sich vor 30 Minuten am liebsten selbst gehauen (auf's Ohr)
v mag Pommes lieber mit Ketchup als mit Majo


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

^ Recht haste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Schreibt liegend im Bett
v Denkt positiv


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

^ ne
< hat heute wieder n tollen tag.
v hasst montage


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2009)

^hat recht da hörts wochenende auf =(
< macht gerade ein Referat
v ist nicht mehr in der schule


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

^ doch und morgen seh ich sie wieder von innen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< esse grad Nudeln
v mag Makkaroni (oder wie mans schreibt)^^


----------



## Hanfgurke (9. März 2009)

^ ja mit viel Käse
< schneidet sich gerade die Fingernägel zu sanften Knorkator-Klängen
v kann mit Knorkator nichts anfangen ohne Google anzuwerfen


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

^haha wiki 4tw
< ist muede
v will schlafen


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

^ ne noch ned^^
< muss noch bissle lernen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v macht nie Hausaufgaben


----------



## spectrumizer (9. März 2009)

[zu spät]


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

^ selten, aber schon
< hoert mal wieder lp
v hoert gern metalica


----------



## Hanfgurke (9. März 2009)

^ kann Metallica langsam nicht mehr hören
< hört statt dessen Dream Theater
v kennt Musik nur aus'm Fernsehen


----------



## Soldier206 (9. März 2009)

^ nö nur ausm inet^^
< hört gerade DAS HIER und findets einfach nur krank und richtig lustig^^
v findet das lied total abartig und mag es gar nicht


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

^hat recht
< mag lieber Linkin Park
v macht Kung Fu


----------



## d2wap (10. März 2009)

^ die einzige kampfsportart die ich mach ist hausarbeit
< ist kein putzteufel
v ist auch kein putzteufel


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

^ ne, aber mags gern sauber
< esse grad nen Schokocrossiant xD
v ist unordentlich


----------



## d2wap (10. März 2009)

^ unordentlich? ich sag mal: Männliche Faulheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Gewohnheitstier
v Ebenfalls ein Gewohnheitstier


----------



## $n4re (10. März 2009)

^ naja, nich immer...
< mag lieber Abwechslung
v  is genau so


----------



## Veleron345 (10. März 2009)

^fast^^
<hab auch nichts gegen bestimmte dauerhaft aktivitäten
v weiss wovon ich spreche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

^ aber klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist gerade heimgekommen
v hat gestern simpsons geschaut


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

^ liegt falsch.
< wird bald pennen gehen.
v muss morgen früh raus.


----------



## Veleron345 (11. März 2009)

^nein
< kann ausschlafen
v würde gerne ausschlafen


----------



## d2wap (11. März 2009)

^ definitiv
< hat MO und DI urlaub - kann da ausschlafen
v beneidet mich um Urlaub ^^


----------



## xXElfaronXx (11. März 2009)

^ hat recht 
< musste heute um 7 aufstehen
v hat verschlafen


----------



## d2wap (11. März 2009)

^ never. ich wach generell auf BEVOR mein wecker klingelt
< ist kein morgenmuffel
v ist ein morgenmuffel und würd dies gern ändern


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

^ bin zwar ein morgenmuffel, aber ich wills nicht ändern
< schaut gerade fernsehen
v hat kein fernseher im haus


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

^falsch
<hat wohl ein fernseher im haus
v hat langeweile


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

^ Nein eig nicht
< liest gerade ein gutes Buch
v liest nicht gerne


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

^hat vollkommen recht
<muss wegen deutsch untericht ein buch lesen <-<
v teilt mein schicksal


----------



## jolk (11. März 2009)

^ so halb /gestern meins durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat gerade 4 stunden Nintendo gespielt und wird gleich vermutlich weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat keinen Nintendo und wenn dann würde er dennoch lieber pc spielen


----------



## dragon1 (11. März 2009)

^ volltreffer
< schaut buffedshow
v hoert buffedcast


----------



## Mini Vaati (11. März 2009)

^ nicht gerade
< hat schon die buffed show gesehen
v hat die buffed show noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Mini Vaati (11. März 2009)

doppel post


----------



## Nimmue (11. März 2009)

^ hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< hat heut bday

v gratuliert mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (11. März 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spaß alles gute zum Bday lass es krachen
v gratuliert ihrm auch nochmal


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

^ nagut  alles gute ^^
< wurde gezwungen
v wird auch gezwungen


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

^ mich zwingt keiner zu was
< zwingt nur andere was zu tun *g
v benutzt in seinem ganzen nächsten beitrag das zwort "zwingen" nicht (egal in welcher grammatikalischen Form)


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

^ zwingt mich das wort gezwungen nicht zu benutzen
< muss sich zwingen den zwang zu unterdrücken nicht zwingen zu sagen
v hat den dringenden zwang einen flame auf mein gezwungenes zwangverhalten zu äussern .....   puh xDD


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

^ *flame ^^
< findet es lustig das jemand so denkt wie er selbst
v spricht von sich gerne in der dritten person


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

^eher selten
< er könnte sicvh aber vorstellen es ab und zu zu versuchen
v sortiert immer die  weissen gummibärchen aus der tüte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

^ EIN MUSS!!!! Ich sammle in jeder Hinsicht Epics.
< Sortiert auch andere Bonbontüen mit gemischtem Inhalt
v macht das generell auch


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

^ ja  vorallem vorm fernseher bzw starmix tüten xD
< <3 gummibärchen
v mag an gummibärchen am meisten weil sie sich nicht wehren können wenn er ihnen den kopf abbeist


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2009)

^ erst die beine abbeissen und dann den kopf *MUAHAHAHA*
< Geht mal BattleForge testen
v denkt er waere was besonderes


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

^ stimmt, bin ich auch. 
< grad heim gekommen.
v denkt jetzt, ich wäre komisch.


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

^ stimmt auch
< ist ebenfalls komisch. in jeder hinsicht.
v ist auch komisch


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

^ jopp
< hatn klaun gefrühstückt
v hat mit peter lustig geschlafen


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

^ aus sicherheitsgründen sogar in seinem wohnwagen
< mag auch die sendung mit der maus
v findet folgende glecihung korrelt:   [peter Lustig + die sendung mit der maus] > [Disney Club (Mit Darkwing Duck) + Disney Filmparade]


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2009)

^ Word !
< Mag Heim weil Hunger :x
v wird mir gleich erzählen dass er/sie zu Hause sitzt und wie toll es ist :S


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

^bin zuhause  iss voll chillig
< ist voll gechillt zuhause
v sitzt auch voll gechillt zuhause


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2009)

^ gechillt ist leicht gesagt
< hat seine jeahrliche fruehlingsdepression
v hatte noch nie depressionen


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

^ hab mich auch schon öfters scheise gefühlt. 
< chillt.
v hat morgen Schule, sowie ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (12. März 2009)

^ hat leider recht
< lernt für die morgige mathe-arbeit..-.-'
v schreibt morgen sicher keine mathe-arbeit


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

^ ne, aber vokabeltest... is aber easy.^^
< mag Englisch, hasst Mathe.
v mag lieber Mathe als Englisch.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2009)

^ jep
< hasst schreiben
v ist n schulfreak


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2009)

^ Nein.
< Wartet auf nächsten Malygos-Raid.
v  Ist blau.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

^ liegt knapp daneben
< ist grün (und nein, auch im eigentlichen sinne nicht blau, unter der woche ist trinken nixe gut)
v hat kein haustier


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

^ Ja, leider.
< hätte gerne ne süße Mietzekatze. xD
v steht eher auf Ratten.


----------



## d2wap (13. März 2009)

^ nich wirklich
< steht auf chicks *lach
v mag acuh "hühnchen"


----------



## Alion (13. März 2009)

^ hmhmhm hünchen *sabber*
< Weiss noch nicht was er heute Abend machen soll
v Ist abergläubisch


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

^ nein^^
< aberglaube macht abergläubisch
v  hat lange haare


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2009)

^ vergleichsweise fuer einen jungen
< Ist krank
v hat alle teile von Bartimaeus gelesen.


----------



## d2wap (13. März 2009)

^ nein. ich lese andere lektüre ^^
< liest eher krimis / thriller / sozialbücher
v findet lesen doof und guckt lieber CSI


----------



## Mini Vaati (13. März 2009)

^nein
<liest gerne
v zündet bücher lieber an als sie zu lesen


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

^ja aber nur schulbücher
< liebt alle anderen bücher
v kennt die bibel auswendig


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

doppelpost sry


----------



## Mini Vaati (13. März 2009)

^ nein
< hat ne ahnung worum es in der offembarung des johannes geht
v der zündet alle bücher gerne an


----------



## Soldier206 (13. März 2009)

^ ne das stinkt immer so arg und raucht mir zu heftig
< wird morgen stockbesoffen sein
v er auch und rennt dann draussen rum und schreit "Ich bin bereit! Ich bin bereit! Äh ne ich bin breit!"


----------



## Anduris (13. März 2009)

^ hoffe mal, dass morgen was geht^^
< geht jetzt weg...
v esst gern Toast mit Nutella.


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

^ au ja ^^
< mag auch toast ohne nutella
v isst toast grundsätzlich ohne butter /lätta


----------



## Anduris (13. März 2009)

^ ne, nur mit butter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer wenn ich mir son rustikales mach, mit käse und schinken oder so^^
< grad geduscht
v mag Döner^^


----------



## Silenzz (13. März 2009)

^ Hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Feiert heut abend mit kollegen bei sich zuhause
v ist genauso gut gelaunt wie ich


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

^ joa endlich wochenende
< kommt grad vom training
v macht kein sport


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

^ doch mache kung fu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<macht kung fu
v macht kung fu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

^ nee
< macht leichtathletik
v mag valenth


----------



## jolk (13. März 2009)

^ naja net sonderlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat gerade kein gescheites spiel zu spielen und sonst auch nichts zu tun
v meint ich solle meinen d2 cdkey suchen um es mal wieder zu installieren


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

^ klar, warum auch nicht^^
< geht jetzt Werbung austragen
v mag rosa Schlüpfer


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

^ immer doch
< zockt grad
v hat mundgeruch


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

^ grade zwangsweise, da ich sour cream+onion chips esse (sonst aber nicht :>)
< mag sour cream+onion
v nicht


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mir is langweilig... nix los heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v gehts auch so


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

^ jo teilweise
< ist gerade im Nachtschwärmer
v war auch schon da...


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

^ jo
< hört musik
v mag peter fox


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

^peter fox rules
< mochte auch seeed 
v will seeed back


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ nee nicht so meine richtung
< liest gerade ein Buch
v ist Anduris


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

^ !
< vorhin erst aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v steht auch am wochenende relativ früh auf


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ hab vergessen wecker auszumachen ---> um 7 uhr geklingelt
< hört jetzt musik
v mag Handys


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

^ nö ich hab meins oft wochenlang aus :>
< geht jetzt lernen
v hasst lernen


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ Aber sicher
< muss auf Englishtest lernen
v Geht nicht mehr zur Schule


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

^ schön wärs aber ab juli stimmt das erst mal
< muss auf Abschlussprüfung lernen und kann noch nix!
v geht noch in ne Abendschule


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

^ ne, realschule 10. klasse 
< muss nachher auch noch lernen
v hat schule hinter sich


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ nee
< hat sein buch zur hälfte durch
v liest nicht gerne


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^jop und wenn dann nur psychothriller
<will den über mir in einen cheeseburger packen und esen
vhat unter 1k posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ seit gestern nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Schickt Kronas kein Geld, will kein Krempel
v will auch kein Krempel


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ seit gestern nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Schickt Kronas kein Geld, will kein Krempel
v will auch kein Krempel

Edit: sry doppelpost


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ hat recht 
< hat k.a was er spielen soll
v wird mir dabei nicht helfen können


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< macht grad bewerbungen...
v hat langeweile


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< spielt jetzt mal Far Cry 2
v hat kein Headset


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

^ Doch
< hat gerade Warsong abgerockt als pvp heiler zusammen mit nem 2,2k hp warri <3 und dabei "der Heilaer" gehoert
v ist Tank


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ Tank aus Überzeugung 
< braucht mehr deff wertung
v ist DD


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^right
<zielt schon mit senf auf mookuh
vwill nicht, dass mookuh gegessen wird


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

^falsch
< will ein stück abhaben 
v zhat ketchup dabei


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^genaaau
<holt sein jagtgewehr raus um mookuh umzuholzen
vwill auch mitessen


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^falsch
< beschützt mookuh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v verteidigt die Kuh mit


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^völlig falsch, -50 dkp!
<lootet schonmal die pommes
vwill mookuh schlachten


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ nein
< bereitet einen Angriff auf Kronas vor
v wird sich nicht wehren


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^wohl
<baut einen käfig für razyl
vist hoffentlich *nicht* razyl


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ mäp doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Heuert Söldner an
v ist hoffentlich mookuh :>


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^also flecken hab ich nich
<heuert hungrige döner und cheeseburger esser an
vist eh razyl denk ich ma


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ klar
< hofft war schnell genug
v will mich nicht essen


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^doch
<mag käse auf cheeseburgern
vist entweder razyl oder moo


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ klar will dich net essen
< Baut Laserschild um die beste Kuh im Thread auf 
v weiß nicht weiter


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^war zu langsam und ich weiß echt nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<reißt razyls laserschilder ein
vist mookuh!


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ bei was?
< war wahrscheinlcih zu spät
v ist hoffentlich razyl


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ klar bin ichs :>
< Versteckt die Kuh 
v ist  nun den hasen


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^möööp falsch (auch wenn ich nicht weiß was des ist)
<fragt sich, ob mookuh nicht lieber hamburger werden soll
vwill das auch wissen


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ nein mookuh wird nicht gegessen
< isst im RL gern Hasen
v hilft Kronas zu hauen


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^naja nicht wirklich
<trinkt georgia blood orange & kaktus feige
vmag georgia!!


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Pah Kronas ><
 ^ nein
 < haut Kronas
 v hilft mit


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^nope
<verlässt jetzt den thread weils unübersichtlich wird
vist mookuh (oder wenn ich zu lahm bin isser über mir)


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ klar
< stellt Razyl bald nen Freundschaftsantrag wenns so weiter geht
v grillt lieber hasen

edit: warum hab ich so verdammt lahmes internet ;(


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ jop,hasenfleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< verflucht Kronas mit einen vegetarier fluch
v ist froh darüber


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ *jubel*
< liest bald wieder ein buch
v ist razyl *hope*


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^nervt mich, ich hör auf über moohkuh rüberzufallen >.<
<vermutet, dass razyl schonwieder über mir ist
vhat ne sig die nur aus text besteht

edit: boah war so lahm, ihr habt 2 posts geschafft^^


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ Neidisch
< freut sich über ein Mookuh-Esser weniger
v Freut sich auch


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ klar doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Mag die Mookuh
v mag die Mookuh auch :>


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^ja jetzt hab ich weniger stress
<hat gleich sein georgia leer
vist moohkuh, da razyl wahrscheinlich schneller war und über mir is


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ jo^^
< geht jetzt mal off
v bleibt noch min 5 min da


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^nee ohne dich is langweilig
<hat jetzt bauchschmerzen
vist razyl?^^


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ bin mookuh
< bleibt vlt doch noch n bisschen (mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
v ist razyl oder Kronas


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

^ hat kein < v gemacht (SHhit neacheditiert)
< Hoert "das ganze leben ist ein LOL
v liebt hegenberg


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ ich liebe ganz sicher net Jan Hegenberg
< Streichelt die Kuh und gibt ihr Gras
v mag die Mookuh


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^mooh ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<macht jetzt cheeseburger aus hasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vist entweder schonwieder razyl oder mooh


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ Sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat vorhin zu früh auf hinzufügen gedrückt
v ist sowas noch nie passiert


btw razyl dein blog ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich bin einfach zu langsam


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^du warst zu langsam... sogar 2 posts
<hat nen tollen avatar
vfindet das auch


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ dankeschön :>
< sucht seine FC 2 DvD
v ist jemand neues

Extra für Kronas:
^ Isn lustiger Ava^^


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^nee
<fragt sich was fc2 is
vist vegetarier


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ neu seit 31.01.2008
< muss jetzt leider doch weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v schreibt was in mein Gästebuch (da siehts so leer aus ^^)


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<hat sein georgia leer
vist razyl?^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ unterwegs
 < FC II==> Far Cry II
 v sagt "aha"


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ ne habs auch^^
< will nicht weg
v will mich loshaben


----------



## Silenzz (15. März 2009)

^ niemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist fix und fertig vom Wochenende
v ist nicht so fertig


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^razyl du langsamer sack, hab schon einen geschrieben wehe du machst auch^^ 
<lacht razyl jetzt aus
vist schonwieder razyl

edit: mist war wer dazwischen^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ hab auch einen gemacht,meine Mookuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< begrüßt Silenzz und meint: Bin auch fertig ^-^
v ist Kronas


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^ja ich bin kronas, aber wohl zu langsam, postet eh jemand dazwischen
<hat schonwieder bauchschmerzen
vhat keine schmerzen


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ ja keine schmerzen mehr juhuuu
< hat FC 2 gefunden *g*
v will nimmer hier posten


----------



## Silenzz (15. März 2009)

^ doch^^
< guckt grad simpsons und begrüßt auch razyl
v wird kronas sein^^


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

^ne
< ist gleich wech
v freut sich darueber


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^jaaa verschwinde
<hat grad seine 2,8k posts gemacht
vfindet das ganz toll


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

^ voll supiii
< haemmert die renew taste
v ist n spammer und stolz drauf


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ bin kein spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< findet immer noch das FC 2 ein saudoofes Ende hat 
v postet was sinnloses


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

^ im Forenspielebereich???
< haemmert weiterhin renew
v liebt die forenspiele


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ nicht direkt lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Far Cry II <----> Far Cry I
v  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ klar
< überlegt sich ob er auch FC II spielen soll
v kommt aus Deutschland


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ Jap
< Überlegt ob der DMC 4 Spielen soll hmmm
v fragt sich was DMC ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ hmm irgendwo hab ich schonmal gehört
< rätselt was DMC 4 ist
v sagt mir was DMC 4 ist


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ klar
< DMC 4 ==> DevilMayCry 4
v sagt "aha!"


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

^ NEIN^^
< spielt gleich fear 2
v hat angst fear zu zoggen


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ nö
< findet FEAR I vieeeel besser als FEAR II
v hat FEAR nie gespielt


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ doch doch  Fear I bei nem Freund von Fear II hab ich grad die Demo drauf
< mag bücher von Markus Heitz
v Weiß nicht wer Markus Heitz ist


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ Jap
< wer ist dieser Heitz O-O
v sagt es mir sicherlich


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ n guter Fantasy Autor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< liest gerne seine bücher
v liest nicht gerne


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

^ nur zeitschriften
< chillt grad gediegen
v kennt 5fdp nicht


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Edit:
^ jap
< DMC 4 läuft nemmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v aha


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

^ jo
< ne
v oO


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ Oo
< spam ?!
v hofft das razyl erklärt warums nichtmehr geht


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ habe selber k.A
< installiert es ma neu
v o_O was machsten DU hier?^^


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ bin schon länger da
< schaut jetzt "Saving Private Ryan"
v kennt den Film nicht


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ hat recht
< DMC geht wieder :>
v macht was schönes


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

^ shit kommt der jetzt?
< werde ihn aufjeden Fall angucken, so hammer der film 
v liebt den film auch

edit:

^ jo auf nem gummiteil rum knabbern
< mir machts spaß
v findet mich komisch


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ klar
< muss jetzt den müll rausbringen
v hat kein Hirntumor


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^hat recht und du musst ein neues wort im wortspiel thread posten, deins war schon
<frisst hanuta in sich rein
vmag hanuta


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ joa,ab und zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Ist glücklich
v ist traurig


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

^ nööö
< weis nicht was ich schreiben soll
v hasst flamer


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ jap 
< Hat nur noch 1kaugummmi AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
v fragt sich was daran schlimm ist


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

^ schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist imba
v ist overpowered


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

^ ne net wirklich 
< 1 Kaugummi für noch 2h ><
v Isst grad Döner


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

^ nöö
< muss jetzt gleich off    referat noch n bisschen üben
v ist nicht mehr in der schule


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

^ doch
< freut sich auf die schule morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag schule mehr wie arbeiten


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

^neee
<hat grade langeweile
vgehts auch so


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

^ jo ziemlich
< musik hören
v ist anti-hopper


----------



## Mab773 (16. März 2009)

^ jo~
< müde
v liest genervt den beitrag und sucht jemanden, den er dichtflamen kann


----------



## Veleron345 (16. März 2009)

^naja
< langweilig ja aber flamen?   WIE KOMMST DU DRAUF DASS ICH EINEN PIEP WIE DICH FLAMEN WÜRDE PIEPPIEPIEP+
v lacht sich grad kaputt


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

^ jap
< ich lach mich grad kaputt weil ich an den Kalkhoffe sketch denken muss mit Dolly Buster XDDD
v findet Kalkhoffe doof


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

^ weiß grad ned wers ist^^
< ist grad aus der dusche gekommen
v badet lieber


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

^ nicht wirklich
< hat sich heut rasiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v der da unten net


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< hört gerade Arch Enemy - We Will Rise live
v muss auf die Toilette


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

^ nein
< spammt grad im Nachtschwärmer rum
v war da noch nie


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

^ doch war er schon
< schreibt gerade im RoM Forum
v findet RoM doof


----------



## xXElfaronXx (16. März 2009)

^RoM noch nicht getestet
<guckt grade Fringe Oo
v mag die Fringe Werbung nicht


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

^ jap
< mag allg. solche Sendungen nicht
v schaut gerne Tatort


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

^ nä
< schaut gar kein Fernsehn mehr
v findet Fernsehn auch doof


----------



## wudo2 (17. März 2009)

^ Lügner
<Zockt gleich Magic
v kennt kein Magic


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

^ doch natürlich kenn ich dat
< finde es aber doof
v  spielt auch kein magic


----------



## Nimmue (17. März 2009)

^ hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< macht sich grad lecker kartoffelecken mit sour cream

v weiß ned, was er/sie/es essen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wudo2 (17. März 2009)

^ Hat keine Anung
< geht jetzt
v mag Entenbraten


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

^ Au ja
< würde xaver auch so essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v weiss ned wer xaver ist


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

^ ich kenn zwar ein, aber ich glaub den meinst du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wartet darauf, dass der Nachtschwärmer beginnt
v schaut heute Dr. House an


----------



## Soldier206 (17. März 2009)

^ Vielleicht ma schaun  
< langweilt sich grad bissle
v will nicht an morgen denken, weil er da wieder zur Arbeit/Schule muss


----------



## d2wap (18. März 2009)

^ zu spät. muss dran denken. jeden tag. vorallem weil cih MO + DI urlaub hatte ^^
< macht erst wieder im sommer urlaub
v hält es nicht so lang aus


----------



## Veleron345 (18. März 2009)

^stiummt hab aber eh bald wieder ferien^^
< freut sich d2wap ma wieder posten zu sehen
v ist nicht d2wap


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

^ wer soll das sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 edith: ahh ok jetzt weis ichs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hatte 2 tage kein internet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat schlechtes wetter, wo er wohnt


----------



## d2wap (18. März 2009)

^ Wohne in Sürdwest-Deutschland: Herrlicher Sonnenscheind und unverschämt warm :=)
< hat nun zuhause 2 dsl anschlüsse (privat + geschäftlich), freut sich nach seinem urlaub bekannte gesichter wieder zu sehen und weiß wer er ist
v weiß auch wer er ist


----------



## Veleron345 (18. März 2009)

^oh ja^^
< w3eiss was er will
v weiss nich was er will


----------



## mookuh (18. März 2009)

^ doch ich will keine schule
< liest ein buch
v ist analphabet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

^ ne
< geht jetzt off
v ist es sicher auch nicht


----------



## jolk (18. März 2009)

^ asdfhopean
< nsdfg
v ijpasdfea


----------



## Silenzz (18. März 2009)

^ nein
< hat kein sozialpraktikum..-.- aber dafür morgen frei^^
v hatte sicher ein sozialpraktikum hat aber dafür morgen nicht frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (19. März 2009)

^ hatte nie eines und hab nich frei morgen
< muss auch dieses WE arbeiten
v lacht mich aus


----------



## Xelyna (19. März 2009)

^ Haha ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat sich grad auf die Zunge gebissen..
v kann auch gut lachen


----------



## Anduris (19. März 2009)

^ klar
< mag lachen
v liebt lachen


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

^ fjeden!
< Sehnscheidenentzündung
v  wohnt bei den Bundy´s und ist Blond


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

^ nope (dunkelblond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
< mag seine arbeit
v findet seine arbeit auch supi XD


----------



## Marvîn (20. März 2009)

*^* och nö will nach Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*<* hat nix besseres zu tun als im Buffed.de Forum Forumspiele zu spielen 

*v* überlegt was man am besten schreibt zu den Pfeilen


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

*^* hat recht

*<* will auch feierabend machen

*v* macht in 45 min Feierabend


----------



## d2wap (20. März 2009)

^ ne ne ne... erst um 16 uhr..... frühestens-..
< hat dann aber noch kein WE
v muss auch SA / SO arbeiten


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

^ ne we frei
< vor ner stunde ca. heimgekommen
v hat hunger


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2009)

^grad gestillt^^
<arbeiter auf 3k posts hin^^
vhat keine 3k posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (20. März 2009)

^ bei weitem nich
< gz @ 3k posts wünsch @ vorposter
v hat weniger posts als ich


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

^ falsch, mehr als doppelt so viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss jetzt mal an die arbeit...
v chillt grad


----------



## m1chel (20. März 2009)

^ jope
< schläft gleich wieder
v nein


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

^ nein
< ess grad müsli
v mag müsliriegel


----------



## quik'Silver (20. März 2009)

^ manche 
< hört grad house <3
v mag kein house und istn metaler mit langen, schwarzen haaren


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

^ ne, komplettes gegenteil von metler
< mag house, hip hop usw.
v verabscheut hip hop und hat schon mal schwarze fingernägel gehabt


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

^ Also ich mag Hip Hop nicht wirklich, aber gibt auch (wenig) gute Sachen. Schwarze Fingernägel? Nein.
< Hört gerade ChroniX.
v Mag auch kein Hip Hop.


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

^ stimmt
<schaut gerade nen Film an
v schaut nicht gerne Filme an


----------



## Raheema (20. März 2009)

^ Guckt grade kein film



< Hört grade rock und is ein rock kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


v mag auch rock


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2009)

^ jep
< neues avatar
v findets doof weil baum


----------



## Anduris (21. März 2009)

^ bin baum
< bin dicht
v mag dicht sein


----------



## Illuminatos (21. März 2009)

^ nachher, jetzt isses noch zu früh :-)
< isst gerade Käsebällchen
v will auch Käsebällchen


----------



## Geezey (21. März 2009)

^ jep
< spielt gerade mit der nagel schere rum
v hat lange fingernägel


----------



## Anduris (21. März 2009)

^ mal schauen, ehm nein, habe kurze, saubere und gepflegte fingernägel.
< macht sich grad Essen
v hat dreckige fingernägel


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. März 2009)

^ und steht dazu, weil er grade an seinem motorrad geschraubt hat
< wartet auf nen kollegen
v kennt "major Tom"


----------



## Veleron345 (22. März 2009)

^ ja aber nur weil mein vadder wenn wir halo 3 zoggen sich immer so nennt im charprofil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< nennt sich auch gerne anders
v hat ungeliebte spitznamen


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

^ öhmm nee
< is grad bei nem freund
v war gestern abend weg


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

^ nope
< is grad auf der arbeit
v ist auch auf der arbeit


----------



## Tade (23. März 2009)

^ Nöö, war gestern ganz gechillt raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Muss jetzt nämlich in die Schule -.-
v Singt wie ich unter der Dusche


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

^ nö nicht mit meiner stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss am Do. wieder in die Berufsschule -.-
v findet Arbeit besser als schule


----------



## d2wap (23. März 2009)

^ ja. ohne kompromise
< war lang genug in der schule
v ist froh aus der schule raus zu sein


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

^ im Juli kann ich mich dann freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist langweilig
v ist total unmotiviert


----------



## Alion (23. März 2009)

^ Woher weiss der das nur. Stimmt absolut.
< Hat keinen Bock zum Arbeiten und suft im Buffed forum.
v Hat heute noch nicht geduscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (23. März 2009)

^ doch. um 5:30 uhr. wie jeden tag.....
< duscht 2 mal am Tag wenn er Sport gemacht hat
v macht überhaupt keinen Sport ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

^ doch seit dezember betreibe ich doch tatsächlich wieder sport :>
< ist viel zu reinlich
v ist überhaupt nicht reinlich^^


----------



## d2wap (23. März 2009)

^ Im Gegenteil., Könntest die ja denken, wer antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Denkt grade darübernach, ob die Negativtastatur die er hat seinen Augen schadet (NEgativtastatur: Schwarze Tasten mit weißen Buchstaben, Positivtastatur: Weiße Taszen mit schwarzer Beschriftung)
v Hat eine Negativtastatur


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

^ nä positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist seine tastatur scheißegal hauptsach sie funktioniert
v  weiß nicht was er sagen soll


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. März 2009)

^ jup
< hat heute abend wieder fahrschule
v hat keinen führerschein


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

^ falsch hat schon seit über einem Jahr den FS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< fand Fahrschule immer total geil
v braucht keine Führerschein


----------



## Geezey (23. März 2009)

^ stimmt hab ne jahreskarte für bus und bahn
< macht trotzdem Führerschein
v hat n kleinwagen


----------



## Anduris (23. März 2009)

^ hab noch kein auto 
< nachher noch lernen
v mag comics von asterix und obelix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preachergirl (23. März 2009)

^liegt absolut falsch
<mochte asterix und obelix noch nie, ned mal im fernsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat hunger auf pizza


----------



## Anduris (23. März 2009)

^ hmm bin satt.
< is müde und geht bald ins bettchen.
v bleibt noch länger wach.


----------



## Geezey (23. März 2009)

^ stimmt muss morgen später hin
< hat irgendwie bock auf garnichts
v ist voll motiviert am zocken/zocken gewesen


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

^ nein. 
< ist gerade hochmotiviert, weil er weiß, das er heut bis 20 uhr oder länger arbeiten muss
v hat heut nen normalen Tag


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< ist aber trotzdem irgendwie unmotiviert
v hat heut frei


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

^ nein. erst wieder an den christlichen feiertagen im April. Manchmal ist die Kirche garnich so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat nix gegen die kirche (un wenn, dann würd cih es einsetzen)
v hat auch nix gegen die kirche


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

^ stimmt, Gott is cool nur seine Fanclubs sind scheiße
< hat nen Pfarrer in der Verwandschaft
v findet kirche doof


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

^ merkt man mir meine ironie nicht an? ^^ // btw: geiler spruch ^^
< kennt jemand der "Pfarrer" heißt
v kennt auch jemand der was mit "Pfarrer" zu tun hat


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

^ herr kittel
< grad heim gekommen... mittagspause.
v ist auf der arbeit


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< hatte gerade mittagspause. (bäh spätzle in der kantine sind pfui)
v isst nichts ind er mittagspause ^^


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

^ ist hungrig
< hat auch gleich mittagspause und wollte eig. kuchen von nem bday essen darf dass jetzt aber wegen LoD nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v bekommt deswegen auch keinen kuchen xP


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naiiiinn will kuchen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< hat jetzt wirklich hunger auf kuchen
v will auch kuchen Oo


KUCHÄÄÄN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

^ ja. und hab cih auch. dank firmenfeier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag am liebsten .... viele kuchensorten ^^ .. but: Donauwelle FTW!
v hat noch nie eine donauwelle selbst gemacht


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag am liebsten Nusstorte lecka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v kann gut backen


----------



## HGVermillion (24. März 2009)

^ Nein, aber der Marmorkuchen meines Vaters ist genial
< Vater war mal bei der Polizei, ist nun Lehrer
v Findet auch das das irgendenwie nicht gerade das wahre war.


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

^ abstiegskampf tritts sehr gut ^^ - lehrer wäre mir zu stressig...
< ist zufrieden mit seinem beruf
v ist auf zufrieden mit seiner derzeitigen ahupttätigkeit (berfulich)


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> ^ jap Montage und Wartungsanleitungen basteln bissl Corel Draw Zeichnen und Photoshop nutzen in der Arbeit ich kann mich nid beklagen XD
> < findet ja das Montageanleitungen unnütz sind
> v hasst Ikeaanleitungen


----------



## HGVermillion (24. März 2009)

^ Nein, errinern mich an Lego, und ich hab Lego geliebt
< Hat daheim noch irgendwo eine Ganze Kiste mit Legosachen rumliegen
v Mein auch das man für sowas nie zu alt ist.


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

^ lego ftw !
< hat mal einen ikea schreibtisch und stuhl aufgebaut *stolz is*
v hat sicher auch ikeaprodukte zuhause


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

^ nö nur hiendl
< findet anleitungen zum möbel aufbaun scheiße -.-
v ist u faul zum aufbaun und zahlt deshalb immer lieber n paar euro mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

^ naja, würds lieber selbst aufbauen, sparen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss bald wieder weg...
v spielt wow


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

^ stimmt aber nicht jetzt (aber in ner stunde is feierabend^^)
< sitzt nur hier rum und wartet auf neue posts weil nichts zu tun da ist un cheffin urlaub hat
v hat auch nichts besseres zu tun als hier rein zuschreiben


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

^ wie du recht hast
< hat gerade das Zimmer umgeräumt
v hat ne eigene wohnung


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

^ stimmt muss sie nur mit 2 personen teilen =P
< hat ganz vergessen zu sagen dass es erst morgen kuchen gibt
v hat sicher ein haustier


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. März 2009)

^ne hab keins
< hat morgen frei
v hört grade musik


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< hört gerade Kreator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hört Hip hop


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

^ um gottes willen, NEIN!
< is heute auf dem gottestrip...
v ist auf einem anderen trip


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

^ niemals
< hört grad das telefon klingeln geht aber nicht ran
v hat ein super modernes handy


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

^ ne laufe gerade mit mein Nokia 3310 rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat sein super neues handy verloren
v hat noch n Röhren Tv


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< hatte n super flat tv ... bis ellis ausgewandert sind : /
v hat sicher noch n röhren monitor (PC)


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

^ niemals
< hat n 24" lcd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag keinen butterkuchen


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

^ um himmelswillen, nein
< tut es schon wieder... ^^ ... heut echt auf dem kirchentrip *grml
v hat als einziges noch RÖHREN zuhause in der stereoanlage


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

^ stimmt nicht hab gar keine anlage (rechner reicht)
< geht jetzt nach hause
v wünscht mir sicher n schönen feierabend ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

^ jap tu ich^^
< geht erst um 17:00 nach Hause
v ist schon zu Hause


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

^ nene... umbauten in der EDV > überstunden
< ist totmüde
v kann mich gut verstehen


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

^ jap leidensgenosse
< will einfach nur noch heim -.-
v kann das gar nid verstehn weil er/sie/es schüler ist


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

^ bin schüler, aber möchte manchmal auch einfach nur noch heim. eig. jeden tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hatte vorhin sport (kugelstoßen xD)
v mochte immer sport!!


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

^ nein aber seit Dez 08 mach ich Fitness^^
< mein Chef hat vor ner halben Std. zu mir gesagt das ich nimmer so lang arbeiten soll -.- ich glaub ich werd zu fleißig 
v ist überhaupt nid fleißig


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

^ stimmt 
< ist ne verdammt faule sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist ein streber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

^ gegenteil von streber triffts eher
< hört grad musik
v mag house musik


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. März 2009)

^nein, house is doof
< steht auf onkelz
v steht auch auf onkelz


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

^ ne mag kein deutsch rock
< liebt live musik
v war erst einmal auf nem konzert


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

^ falsch
< lernt für präsentation 
v failed.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

^ Bei was den?
< hat heute ne präsentation gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v muss sowas nicht machen


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

^ stimmt 
< bin forh das ich das hintermir habe
v hat nen festen job


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

^ nee bin schüler
< ist gerade im nachtschwärmer
v hat  gerade pizza gegessen


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

^ schreibt im nachtschwärmer nur mist
< nicht
v hat kein headset


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

^ natürlich hab ich eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< gammelt grad rum
v gammelt auch rum


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

^ naja son bissl auf der arbeiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wünscht allen einen guten Morgen
v ist heut schlecht ausm Bett gekommen ^^


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

^ stimmt, ist aber immer so ~.~
< ist bald in einer anderen abteilung und kann dort noch mehr surfen xD
v wünscht sich auch so viel freizeit auf der arbeit


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

^ nö ich hab genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist eigendlich im stress
v kennt das wort stress nur vom hören-sagen


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

^ hat ja keine ahnung xP
< hat die stressige phase hinter sich
v sollte dem stress vorbeugen


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

^ mach ich auch.. WUUUUSAAAAAAAAAAAAA
< findet den film dessen zitat eine zeile drüber steht super
v weiß, von welchem film cih rede. WUSAAA


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

^ nein aber wills wissen!!! (verdammt meine arbeitskolegen machen au immer WUUUSAAA wenns stressig wird welcher FIlm is das?)
< gucken gucken nix gesehn dankeschön auf wiedersehn
v trinkt morgens immer kaffee


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

^ natürlich. Ode Red Bull. Je nach Stimmung / Geldbeutel / Wachhaltelaune / Magenprobleme / [insert more reasons here]
< sagt dir nich welcher film das ist
v ist nun traurig


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

^ jap 
< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will wissen welcher film das is
v sagt mir jetzt welcher film das ist^^


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

^ ich bin ja nicht so: Bad Boys 2. WUUUSAAAA
< nimmt sich vor die DVD mal wieder auf den iPOD zu kopieren
v sagt mir was für nen ipod er hat


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

^ gar keinen aber was ähnliches von siemens oder samsung xD ka
< mag apple nicht
v mag banane sicher lieber ^^

/e erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

^ gar keinen hab nen normalen mp3 player^^ (ich lass mich doch nid verappeln *brüller*) 
< nimmt sich generell mal wieder vor mehr dvds zu gucken
v hat ne große DVD Sammlung


----------



## Illuminatos (25. März 2009)

^ hat unrecht, habe nur ein knappes Dutzend
< hat tierisch Kopfschmerzen
v gehts richtig gut


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

^ vergiss es hab au kopfschmerzen
< ist bissl Wetterfühlig
v ist das auch^^


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

^ jappö. bin ich.
< sieht grad nur regenwetter wenn er aus dem fenster sieht
v hat auch regenwetter


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

^ hat sogar schneewetter
< muss gleich durch den schnee latschen wegen mittagspause
v sitzt sicher im warmen und freut sich dass er nicht raus muss


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

^  möööp - falsch. muss in die kantine ... d.h. übern hof.. weil es gilt:.. hunger > wetterlage
< hat aber keinen schirm dabei
v hat auch keinen schirm dabei


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< fragt sich obs bei d2wap was gutes in der kantine gibt
v hat auch hunger


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

^ hab hunger *und beantworte andere frage glecih mit* ... es gibt heut wohl entweder ein wurst/käsebrötchen oder ein heißes würstchen mit brötchen
< hat noch mehr hunger .... macht aber erst in 10 min mittag
v hat bereits mittag


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

^ ne hab erst um 13 uhr un es gibt kuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< freut sich scho auf den kuchen den LoD ihm gestern verbieten wollte xP
v will siche auch kuchen bekommt aba keinen


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

^ richtig!!
< eben heim gekommen, erst mal bis um 14 uhr chillen...
v is auf der arbeit


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

^ mittagspause ending in wenigen sekunden - gogo. richtig
< macht heut um 15 uhr feierabend, weil er gestern 13 stunden in der firma war
v Boom chicka wah wah!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> ^ mittagspause ending in wenigen sekunden - gogo. richtig
> < macht heut um 15 uhr feierabend, weil er gestern 13 stunden in der firma war
> v Boom chicka wah wah!


^ schätzlein weise bescheid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< hatte zum Mittagsessen schweinebraten mit knödl und kraut (lecka)
v hatte mittag gar nix^^


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

^ hatta wohl aba kein kuchen -.-
< ärgert sich weils nur billig süßkram gab... geizige azubinen
v würde sicher gern ne azubine vernaschen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

^ hat absolut recht ich hab auch nur premium mädelz als Mitazubinen
< ärgert sich weils gar keinen kcuhen gab
v würde gern süßkram naschen


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

^ HA! wie gut das ich noch ein snickers in der schublade hab!!
< *ess *mampf *schling
v findet dieses forum hier toll


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

^ joa sonst hät ich ja nix zu tun
< erinnert sich gerade dass er noch zur bank ur post und noch einkaufen muss
v hat wahrscheinlich auch nur fast food im kühlschrank


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

^ falsch. nur gesundes zeug. fastfood is tabu.
< hat eine freundin die darauf aufpasst
v braucht nen größeren kühlschrank


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

^ nä... hab nen riesen kühlschrank
< hat keine freundin mehr und darf daher sachen essen die ihm schmecken
v würde auch lieber nur leckere sachen essen


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

^ woher wusstest du, dass ich poste? ^^
< macht in 5 min feierabend und geht dann poesto kaufen, die er am WE vergessen hat zu kaufen.. udn spinat!! *erinner ^^
v muss auch noch einkaufen gehen


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

^ nö, das macht meine mama
< esse grad n leckeres brötchen
v würd jetzt auch sowas in der art verspeißen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. März 2009)

^ ne hab grade
< kommt grade vom zahnarzt
v geht gerne zum zahnarzt


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

^ stimmt der is auch n Bekannter meienr Eltern^^
< hatte noch NIE zahnprobleme
v gehts genau so^^


----------



## Geezey (25. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< hat zähne aus stahl, noch nicht ein loch etc.
v ist n kaugummi freak


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

^ freak nicht, aber mögen tu ichs schon
< hat lust auf kalte cola
v trinkt gern vodka-cola


----------



## Geezey (25. März 2009)

^ falsch
< trinkt nur scotch und bier
v trinkt überhaupt nichts alkoholisches


----------



## Preachergirl (25. März 2009)

^ hat voll und ganz recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< allohol macht birne hol... mei birne is scho hol da brauch i kein alkohol mehr xD
v steht sicher voll auf bier


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

^ absolut!
< allohol macht birne hol- birne hohl mehr platz für alkohol
v schmeckt bier überhaupt nicht


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. März 2009)

^ bier = hauptnahrungsmittel
< mag am liebsten becks
v spielt kein wow


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

^ nicht mehr
< findet das becks das greislichste bier überhaupts is und dasma gfälligst wida amoi a gscheids weißbier drinka soid
   ala Schneider Weiße oda a guads Hells wias Augustiner, genau!
v kann das nicht lesen was ich geschrieben hab


----------



## Preachergirl (26. März 2009)

^ des glabst a bloss du dass i des niad lesn ko ; >
< mag wieder twinken
v schlaft schon halb


----------



## Mab773 (26. März 2009)

^ jo
< deinstalliert grad irgendwelchen scheiß, damit nero in den temp ordner passt (gott verdammte...)
v weiss nicht, was nero ist, schreibt aber trotzdem, dass er weiss, was nero ist


----------



## d2wap (26. März 2009)

^ ich wohne und arbeite in der stadt, in der die nero ag sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - demnach weiß ich wohl was nero ist. und uahc wer nero in der mythologie ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist ein klugscheißer
v ist ebenfalls ein klugscheißer


----------



## Alion (26. März 2009)

^ Sicher bin ich ein Klugscheisser, hast du gewusst, in der Dreifaltigkeitskapelle des Collège-lycée Ampère in Lyon rief Napoléon am 26. Januar 1802 die italienische Republik aus.
< Hat den Text von Wikipedia kopiert
v Kopiert auch von Wikipedia


----------



## d2wap (26. März 2009)

^ ich kopiere nur die spendenaufrufe
< hat gerade etwas in seiner freien zeit programmiert. und es funktioniert auf anhieb ;D
v fragt sich was ich gemacht hab


----------



## claet (26. März 2009)

^ hat Recht - bin neugierig
< versucht grade was für private zwecke zu programmieren, sitzt aber auffer arbeit -> klappts als strafe nicht?
v kann bestimmt auch nicht besser programmieren

( ohje - hab grad tatsächlich 10 sek überlegt wie man den pfeil nach unten macht xD )


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

^ hat vermutlich recht
< kann zumindest mit Photoshop umgehen
v hat Hunger?


----------



## d2wap (26. März 2009)

^ naja.. programmieren gehört zu einer meiner haupttätigkeiten.. es kommt aber immer auf die sprache an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss nicht überlegen wie man den "pfeil nach unten" macht | btw: hab in der pause was mit php programmiert und schon auf DL portalen eingestellt. mit erfolg
v wundert sich was es denn nun ist ^^


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

^ war zu spät, ich war schneller mit Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wundert sich eigentlich über gar nichts mehr 
v sitzt nicht am eigenen PC im mom ?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (26. März 2009)

^ doch
< geht gleich wow zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag die smiley's hier im forum genauso gerne wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (26. März 2009)

^ eigentlich nicht, nein... ich verwende selten welche.
< mag smileys nur ganz selten
v mag smielys total


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< is klein
v is groß


----------



## mookuh (26. März 2009)

^ was verstehtst du unter groß?
< Installiert gerade was
v hat nächste woche geburtstag


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

^ ne, bis dahin dauert es noch etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat das Sternzeichen Skorpion
v spielt mehr als ein Online Spiel?


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

^ falsch
< geht gleich mathe üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v is mathe genie


----------



## Tiferio (26. März 2009)

^ hat in mathe ne eins
< is nicht sehr gut in mathe
v löst die differenz mit dem minuenden 2 und dem subtrahenden 1


----------



## Preachergirl (26. März 2009)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< macht sich gleich mal ne kleinigkeit zu knabbern
v hat grad für heute ausgezockt


----------



## LordofDemons (26. März 2009)

^ jap Crysis warsXD
< hört noch ne RUnde Dragonforce
v findet Metal plöd


----------



## Geezey (26. März 2009)

^ niemals
< hält aber nichts von dragonforce
v mag keine toffifees


----------



## LordofDemons (26. März 2009)

^ lügt!
< findet nid nur Metal gut hört auch alles andere
v findet deutschen Gangsta Rap doof


----------



## Blablub0r (26. März 2009)

^ natürlich find ich deutschen Gangsta Rap doof bin ja auch Metaler :>
< geht zu Bang Your Head
v ist so richtig trve ^^


----------



## Geezey (26. März 2009)

^ na klar 
< ist der trvste von den trven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v kommt dieses jahr wacken


----------



## Ichselbstenst (26. März 2009)

^ leider nein
< vermutlich aber nächstes Jahr
v geht da jedes Jahr hin


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

^ falsch
< hat keine lust ins bett zu gehen, weil morgen in der schule eh nix is...
v bleibt auch noch wach


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

^ jo ein bisschen schon
< freut sich auf das Wochenende
v auch?


----------



## LordofDemons (27. März 2009)

^ aber sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< freut sich auf die partys am WE
v geht am WE auf keine party


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

^ doch, jedes we zur zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< freut sich derbe aufs we
v natürlich auch!!


----------



## Geezey (27. März 2009)

^ nu klar
< hat heute n ganz wichtigen tag 
v ist jetzt neugierig


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

^ klat immer doch
< installiert gerade n spiel
v deinstalliert gerade etwas


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

^ eigentlich nicht
< farmt gerade Ruf bei Mag`har für nen Hordetwink
v ist gerade gelangweilt?


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

^ ziemlich
< weis nicht was er machen soll
v hat für heute alles geplant


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. März 2009)

^ Nope

< Surft desorienteriert durchs Netz

v STeht auf das Schäferlied vom Bauer Heinrich


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2009)

^ eher ganz dolle weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hört sich grad ne Youtube Playlist von Garth Brooks an und sichert einige Sachen auf ne kleinen platte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag keine Musik von Garth Brooks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

^dunno, kenne den net
<wartet darauf, dass jemand in seinem thread postet ( http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=97037 )
vpostet gefälligst in dem thread


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

^klar hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< malt bilder
v malt keine bilder


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

^richtig, liest sich scho so kompliziert
<am dudu twinken
vmag keine dudus


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

^ doch klar mag ich welche ;P
< hat gerade keine Gamecard
v spielt kein WoW


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

^ irrt sich, aber außer WoW spiel ich kein anderes Onlinegame
< hab bei beiden WoW Fraktionen Charaktere
v auch?


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

^ haben ja aber spiel nur selten auf seiten der Allianz
< weiss grad ned was ich machen soll
v fühlt sich von der bevorstehenden zeitumstellung um eine stunde seines lebens beraubt


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

^ zeitumstellung? Wusst ich gar nicht. Danke für Info^^
< War in der Kirche 
v Geht jezz beim "Reimspiel" weiterposten! Los, mach schon! Sonst wird mir Langweilig^^


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

^ is scho passiert mir is ewig nix eingefallen
< gerade von katzen umringt die hunger haben
v hat ne katzenallergie


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

^ nein, aber trotzdem keine Katze
< auch wenn ich sie mag
v hat gar kein Haustier?


----------



## Dracun (28. März 2009)

^falsch hab ne katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< katzenliebhaber & linux nutzer
v mag kein linux


----------



## LordofDemons (28. März 2009)

^ wasn linux kann man das essen?
< nutzt windoof weils halt beim PC kauf immer dabei is
v sieht das genau so^^


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

^ japps

< heute noch zu ner burzeltagsfeier muss

v hat im april geburtstag


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

^ naja fast...im mai
< weiß nicht, was er heute abend so anstellen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v bleibt heute ausnahmsweise mal zuhause


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

^Nicht Ausnahmsweise, sondern in der Regel^^
< bleibt heut so lang wie möglich im pyjama
v Geht nackt schlafen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

^ ich weiß ja das ihr das alle gerne hättet, aber nä
< muss noch eine woche zur schule, dann sind ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v könnte das wort: klassenspezifischegrundschizophränie nicht schreiben (ich glaub ich habs auch falsch^^)


----------



## Teufelsgurke (28. März 2009)

^mit viel übung schon..und einem duden..oder so ^^
<hat ein langweiliges jedoch entspannendes Wochenende vor sich
v würde gern mal eine kuh umschupsen,während sie schläft ^^


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

^ eigentlich nicht, hätte ja auch nichts davon ^^ oder meinst du pvp geflaggte Tauren, die afk sind? xD .. naja selbst die lass ich dann in ruhe, wär feige die umzuhauen, während sie nicht da sind
< naja hab selbst ne Taurin als Twink
v mag keine Tauren?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

^ nicht wirklich, obwohl ich hordler bin ( oO )
< spielt blutelf
v spielt auch horde (wenn er/sie wow spielt)


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

^ auch, Main ist aber Draenei
< geht gleich mal bisschen zocken
v ist schon die ganze Zeit am zocken?


----------



## Anduris (28. März 2009)

^ hab heute noch gar nicht gezockt und werd heute auch ned zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht heute abend weg
v bleibt zuhause


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

^ ne heute is chilliger shisha abend bei nem kollegen
< steht total auf shisha
v weiß nciht was shisha ist^^


----------



## Marvîn (28. März 2009)

^ hat sich vertan
< raucht sisha seit etwa 5 jahren
v isst lieber gemüse als zu rauchen


----------



## Geezey (28. März 2009)

^ falsch
< rauch lieber gemüse als zu essen
v ist vegetarier


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

^ eig nich
< mag guitar hero
v spielt rockband


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

^ nein.. und ich glaube, die Welt sollte froh darüber sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< kann nciht wirklich gut singen und außer etwas Klavier auch nicht unbedingt ein Instrument.. Ich bin eher im zeichnerischem Bereich Künstler ^^
v kann gar nicht zeichnen?


----------



## Geezey (29. März 2009)

^ ne ist nicht so meine stärke
< ist dafür musikalisch begabt
v geht so wie ich nun ins bettchen


----------



## Tade (29. März 2009)

^ Nöö, bin grad aus dem Bettchen gekrochen
< ist seit 4 Jahren endlich wieder Single 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist auch zu haben


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

^ jup
< mag die uhrmstellung nicht
v mag die uhrumstellung auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

^ genau, wie ganz Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< kaputt
v is fit


----------



## LordofDemons (29. März 2009)

^ wie ein Turnschuh
< macht ja auch jetzt regelmäßig Sport
v findet das Sport Mord ist


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

^ sport macht spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< genießt den sonntag
v ebenfalls


----------



## Geezey (29. März 2009)

^aber sowas von
< hat sich grade n bierchen aufgemacht und schaut sich nun ne dvd an
v mag kein bier


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

^ geht so, mein lieblingsgetränk ist es nicht
< mag kalte Milch
v is kein Mich-Trinker


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

^ milch ist gruselig
<trinkt lieber cola
vtrinkt lieber pepsi als coke


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< wobei auch pepsi nicht mein lieblingsgetränk ist.
v hat Durst?


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

^ sure
< will chicken-nuggets
v geht lieber zum burger king als zu mc donalds


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

^ jap, wer nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< könnte jetzt nen burger vertragen
v mag keine burger


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

^ nicht so sehr, nur selbst gemachte^^
< esst lieber chicken nuggets
v mag lieber burger


----------



## Marvîn (29. März 2009)

^ hat einen misslungenen Geschmack :S
< liiiebt Crispy Chicken Burger von Burger King
v ist Subway Fan


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

^ war da noch nie, will aber mal hin
< hat hunger...
v isst nachher was leckeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (29. März 2009)

^ muss dafür erstmal eine Mülltonne finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

< futtert gleich ein saftiges Steak

v jedoch nicht


----------



## mookuh (29. März 2009)

^ will auch eins
< bekommt nur ein Brot ;(
v ist Vegetarier


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

^ falsch, liebe Fleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< is müde
v mag Döner


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

^ jap mag ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hört sich grad dauer Allimania an udn liegt vor lachen am Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Mag kein Linux 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (29. März 2009)

^ ist ein böser lügner, denn
< mag Linux
v der mag dafür kein Linux xD


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

^ Falsch LinuxMint user und davor Ubuntu 8.10 User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hört immer noch Allimania und lacht sich krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v is richtich müse ;-)


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

^ nein, kaffee FTW
< war gestern naxx 25 und hatte dann dsl dico :/
v hatte gestern keinen disco


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

^ hat vollkommen recht
< hat gestern HDRO bissl getestet
v spielt kein HDRO


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

^ völlisch korrekt HDRO... ist das ne neue Videoauflösung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat sein WoW abo gekündigt au 30.4. und hat sich am SA Battleforge gekauft
v spielt auch Battleforge


----------



## Preachergirl (30. März 2009)

^ öhm nein, ich spiel wow und bleib dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt ein bisschen schlafi schlafi machen *mitkopfauftastaknallt*
v schaut grad bissl doof weil ich jetzt erst ins betti geh o.O


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

^ nö. kenne das. 3 tage wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< war schon ewig nimmer in einer discothek mit lauter elektronischer musik
v war auch lang nimmer in einer disco


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

^ ca. 3 Monate her
< mag electro music
v hasst techno und house


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

^ nein, nein und nein. techno ist gut. vorallem im auto. house ist auch chillig (un dr. house ebenso). aber ich mag harte elektronische mucke ^^
< sollte mal wieder in eine disco gehen, dass ihm die ohrmuscheln glühen und erst rauswandern wenn es wieder hell wird...
v ist kein partymensch


----------



## Infernallord (30. März 2009)

^ stimmt
< hört aba auch harte elektromukke (neber punk rock un metal :s )
v is genau so wie ich großer linkin par fan


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

^ sind 1,79m groß? Und ja.. vor vielen Jahren... also genauer gesagt beim ersten Album fand ich sie echt klasse. seither nimmer.
< stand auch mal derb auf limp bizkit, everlast, jj72 und natürlich auch the cult (ok.. heut auch noch ^^).. man. das ist schon über 7 oder 8 Jahre her o0
v schwelgt auch in Musikerinnerungen


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2009)

^nee grad nicht

< spielt jetz irgendwas

v spielt kein MMORPG


----------



## nannix (30. März 2009)

^ zeitweise, sprich heut abend wieder

< muss kisten packen, da übermorgen umzug angesagt ist

v hört musik bestimmt über eine tolle anlage


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

^ über PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mach morgen nen kurzreferat über den anschlag in pakistan, der heute morgen war
v weiß noch nix darüber


----------



## Illuminatos (30. März 2009)

^ hat recht 0.o *Nachrichten anschau*
< sieht aus wie ein Eichhhörnchen, weil er sich seit ner woche nicht mehr rasiert hat
v hat einen Vollbart


----------



## Ayi (30. März 2009)

^ bin weiblich, da läuft man in der Regel nicht mit Vollbart herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< steht auch nicht so auf Vollbärte
v ist männlich?


----------



## Tade (30. März 2009)

^ Falsch! Bin durch und durch weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss jetzt noch 2 Kapitel eines ungeliebten Buches lesen...(obwohl ich lesen sonst liebe)
v ist eine Leseratte!


----------



## Thraslon (30. März 2009)

^ hat ganz und gar nicht recht!
< freut sich, dass er morgen so spät schule hat
v hat morgen gar keine schule.


----------



## Ayi (31. März 2009)

^stimmt, ich muss arbeiten, Schule hab ich gar nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< aber zum Glück hab ich bald Urlaub
v spielt gerne Gesellschaftsspiele?


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

^ ja. spieleabend alle 1 bis 2 monate mir freundein. risiko und tabu und so. stehen wir voll drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat zu weihnachten das neue risiko bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v spielt KEINE gesellschaftsspiele


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

^ richtig
< spielt gern kartenspiele
v steht auch auf kartenspiele


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

^ klassische eher weniger. aber MACIG THE GATHERING schon voll, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spielt viel zu selten MAGIC... und kauft sich später noch 2 oder 3 Karten fürs nächste Turnier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
v hält mcih für doof Geld für Papierkarten auszugeben


----------



## Captain Kitsu (31. März 2009)

^ Spielt bestimtm Schwarz^^
< Sollte auch mal wieder Magic spielen
v hat keine Ahnung was Magic eigentlich ist


----------



## Alion (31. März 2009)

^ Ich weiss dass es ein Kartenspiel ist. Mehr nicht
< Macht jetzt dann Feierabend.
v Muss noch lange Arbeiten.


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

^ nöö
< ist grad von der schule nach hause gekommen
v hat heute döner gegessen


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

^ ne aber stand daneben, wie 3 kumpels einen gegessen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spielt grad WoW
v mag kein Döner


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (31. März 2009)

^ doch und wie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< beginnt im august ne ausbildung
v fängt auch dieses jahr ne ausbildung an


----------



## Tade (31. März 2009)

^ Nöö, beende dieses Jahr meine schulische Ausbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann nur noch ein Berufspraktikum...FERTIG!  *freu* 
< War bis gerade draußen und ist jetzt traurig, dass die Sonne sich schon wieder versteckt!
v Vermisst die Sonne auch!


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

^ ich hatte heute sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss noch lange warten bis Dr.House kommt
v schaut heute WipeOut an


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

^ nicht korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt WoW spielen 
v schaut fern


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

^ ne mach ik ned
< LoL
v singt mein kleiner grüner katus


----------



## Thraslon (31. März 2009)

^ liegt falsch denn ich singe so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< freut sich auf sein steak, was er gleich bekommt
v macht sich auch was leckeres


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

^ rohre verstopft, muste lösen hmm lecker 
< buffed chillen
v singt immer noch ein kleiner grüner atompilzsammler


----------



## Siltan (31. März 2009)

^ heißt wie fast jemand aus meiner paralelklasse cO (pallasch^^)
< hört musik
v muss aufs klo


----------



## Thraslon (31. März 2009)

^ hat recht, nachdem festmahl
< is echt satt
v hat auch grade gegessen


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

^ nee vorher schon
< wartet immer noch auf Dr.House
v weiß nicht wer es ist


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

^ milkakuh
< wow zockn
v mir etwas schenken


----------



## Thraslon (31. März 2009)

^ kannste knicken
< dankt der kuh für die erinnerung an house
v guckt house auch gleich


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

^ nein
< ist jetzt im nachtschwärmer
v ist nicht anduris


----------



## Illuminatos (31. März 2009)

^ gut erkannt. Ich bin der einzig wahre, unglaubliche Illuminatos * Donner, Blitz*
< hat langeweile und weiß nichts mit sich anzufangen
v hat selten, bis nie Langeweile


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

^ habe ein aufregendes, immer prall gefülltes leben....
< hat gestern CSI und HOUSE geguckt und war be CSI über das ende geschockt un bei house am ende nur am schmunzeln
v hat beides nich gesehen udn will infos


----------



## Infernallord (1. April 2009)

^ hab nur house geschaut
< muss immer bei house sich zusammen reisen vor lachen
v findet den humor von house auch zum schreien


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

^ seine abstruse art ist ohnesgleichen. house ist mittlerweile kult. so wie he-man,. nur bei house muss ich mehr lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< stellt sich ne mischung aus house und he-man vor: muskelbepackter arzt mit krassen bemerkungen. krass. könnt ein film werden
v bringt auch so ne doofe idee ^^


----------



## Palasch1994 (1. April 2009)

^nö
<bin in der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vbesucht mich


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

^ sicher nicht
< hat schlechtes wetter, aber kollegin, die in der dom. rep war un von dem wetter schwärmt ...
v hat auch schlechtes wetter


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

^ naja, bewölkt aber kein regen zum glück
< is erkältet
v is d2wap


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

^  Falsch man nennt mich DRACUN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat absolut geiles geniales sonniges Frühlingswetter
v mag mich aufgrund meines wetters net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

^ is mir grad rille. hab eh gleich feierabend ^^
< ist noch im stress
v legt zuhause schon die füße hoch


----------



## Nimmue (1. April 2009)

^ hat recht *füßegemütlichaufmbettliegenhat*

< ärgert sich über ihren alten pc

v hat nicht solche probleme


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

^ mit meinen pc nicht, hab nen neuen 
< geht mal off für heute, muss noch bisschen lernen...
v geht arbeiten


----------



## Ayi (1. April 2009)

^heute nich mehr
< hab längst feierabend gehabt
v liest gerne Comics? (die Frage hat mit den voherigen Zeilen jetzt nichts zu tun, aber das stört wohl auch nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

^ ja und das auch noch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< hat auch feierabend und freut sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hmm is grad ziemlich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (1. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ^ ja und das auch noch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^ Nicht im Ansatz...eher hrm...ach..angepisst halt
< Wirft jetzt wohl mal Photoshop an.
v Hat schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt ein Kilo Backsteine nach wem zu werfen.


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

^ nein hab ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mach mir jetzt noch toast...
v hat blaue augen


----------



## Geezey (1. April 2009)

^ nie und nimmer ^^
< hat grau grüne augen
v mag keine blondinen


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

^ hat unrecht, aber brunette mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat morgen keine schule
v hat morgen auch n freien tag


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Thraslon schrieb:


> ^ hat unrecht, aber brunette mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^ hat Recht mit seiner Annahme
< hört zu viel Musik
v klaut bei Kik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

^ nein. aber ich kenn jemand der bei KIK unter der kasse sitzt und *PIEP* macht...
< findet so witze komisch
v hat auch so nen witz auf lager


----------



## wudo2 (2. April 2009)

^ stimmt poste aber nicht wäre sonst langweilig und zu durchschaubar
<Hat Langeweile
v Hat auch Langeweile


----------



## Naarg (2. April 2009)

^Nö Arbeitet
<- Fühlt sich als wäre Freitag

vHat Frühlingsdepressionen


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

^ ne. nur frühjahrsmüdigkeit.
< freut sich auch aufs WE.... kino, einkaufen gehen, faulenzen
v erzählt was er FR, SA und SO macht


----------



## wudo2 (2. April 2009)

^Ne hab Frei
<Wenn frei keinee depresionen
vWIll auch frei haben


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

^ bei dem geilen wetter kein wunder wer will da net frei haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< frühstückt grade am arbeitsplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat auch hunger


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

^ wird langsam zu dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hasst diese Wärme
v ist hoffentlich meiner Meinung


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

^ hat leider unrecht
< genießt die neuen temperaturen
v hat morgen ein date 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

^ ein "date".. ja... mit freundin im kino.
< guckt sich morgen "monsters vs. aliens" an
v sagt mir, welchen film er als nächstes im kino sehen wird/will


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

^ guckt sich anscheinend gerne Schrott an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wird wohl als nächsten Silent Hill 2 gucken, was aber noch sehr lange dauern wird, wenn überhaupt
v hat auch keinen Geschmack, was Filme angeht


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

^ mag sein, aber es is mein geschmack. cih mag auch monty phyton ^^
< guckt sich nach MvA auch dann übernächste Woche Crank 2 an
v guckt sich auch Crank 2 an


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

^ hat unrecht, ich gehe eher selten ins kino
< hat heute eine fahrstunde
v hat heute auch noch etwas vor.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

^ hat Recht
< hat heute noch einen Raid
v spielt auch WoW


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

^ ja, aber nur noch bis 30.4. 
< muss was anderes mit seiner zeit anfangen.wird wieder sommer und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v findet folgende gleichung korrekt:    RL > WoW = Freunde > ICQ-Friedlist


----------



## DrZoid (2. April 2009)

^ stimmt der Gleichung zu
< hat aber auch erst vor einem Monat wieder angefangen wow zu spielen
v findet, dann geht es in Ordnung, Zeit dort zu investieren


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

^ japp. man brauhct uach mal online spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< findet: zu viel is auch nich gut. spielt grad simon the sorcerer 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag adventures nicht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

^ hat mit seiner Behauptung Recht
< hasst das Wetter, das demnächst auf uns zukommt und bleibt gerade deshalb zu hause
v ist wie alle anderen und liebt Sonne *kotz*


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

^ hat recht
< ist immernoch halb am schlafen
v kommt auch noch nicht richtig aus dem bett raus


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

^ falsch. Topfit. Nun in die Stadt, Eis essen, ab zu einem Kunden und wenn Glück, dann noch zu einem Neukunden
< Freut sich auf Eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v zahl genauso horrende preise von 70Cent bis 1 Euro für eine Eiskugel wie ich


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

^ Möp! Falsch!
< kann von solchen Eiskugel-Preisen nur träumen
v guckt gerade doof


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

^ hat recht
< liegt immernoch im bett
v hat heute seinen "aktiven" tag


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (2. April 2009)

^ naja, aber in letzter zeit lockt es mich immer häufiger nach draußen...kein wunder bei dem wetter
< freut sich auf motorrad-fahren
v fährt auch motorrad


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

^ hat fast recht, mache gerade den führerschein. hab heute ne fahrstunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< freut sich auf die simpsons
v guckt auch gleich i-was im fern


----------



## Geezey (2. April 2009)

^ ne schau eigentlich kein fern
< hat sich gerade in finger geschnitten
v kann kein blut sehen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

^ verhaut die Prüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< brauch selbst Kohle für den Führerschein :<
v schreibt mindestens 10 Wörter

EDIT: Hm ... ok ... naja^^


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

^ naja, ganz eventuell könntest du ja theoretisch recht haben, oder?
< guckt simpsons
v macht das gleiche


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

^ Hat irgendwie Recht
< Hat endlich seine Uniform bestellt
v Hält mich für einen Freak


----------



## Ayi (2. April 2009)

^ sind nich alle Startrek-Fans Freaks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag lieber Herr der Ringe
v mag Tolkien überhaubt nicht?


----------



## mookuh (2. April 2009)

^ die filme mag ich die bücher kenn ich nicht
< freut sich auf ferien
v hat keine ferien


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

^ hat recht
< telefoniert gerade
v mag kein bier


----------



## Tiferio (2. April 2009)

^ hat recht(bin noch nich 16)
<hört musik 
vhört auch musik


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (2. April 2009)

^ jup (haschisch kakerlaken^^)
< mag creme de la creme
v hört keine "kiffer" musik


----------



## Rhokan (2. April 2009)

^ hat recht (meistens)
< will poptarts
v weiß nicht was das is


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

^ hmm is des net art von kunstmalerei ? ala Andy Warhol und so??
< hört grad die gute alte Tunnel Trance Force 5 und lässt sich en gutes kühles Reissdorf Kölsch die kehle runter gleiten und freut sich auf die RPC am WE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v kommt net zur RPC


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2009)

^ ja )=
< waere aber gern
v waere auch gern


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

^ hat unrecht
<  ist grade von seiner fahrstunde wiedergekommen
v will noch was essen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. April 2009)

^ hat nur zum Teil Reicht
< hat grade gegessen (Popcorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
v denkt sich seinen Teil


----------



## Ayi (3. April 2009)

^ stimmt xD
< hat keinen Hunger
v wird nun bald off gehen?


----------



## Nimmue (3. April 2009)

^ jo, gleich^^

< ist aber noch gar ned müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v frühstückt grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

^ zählt kaffee schwarz als frühstück? ok. ja
< macht um 9 uhr richitge frühstückspause
v hat schon gefrühstückt


----------



## DrZoid (3. April 2009)

^wünschte guten hunger
< hat als kaffeejunkie die meinung, das kaffee als existentielle lebensgrundlage gilt, quasi ein organismus auf koffeinbasis
v teilt diese ansicht wahrscheinlich nicht ^^


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

^ doch. ich habe rote, weiße und braune blutkörperchen.
< nimmt koffein in jeder form zu sich, solang das Produkt auch nur einen Hauch Koffein enthält. Bevorzugt sind stark koffeinhaltige Getränke
v findet, dass man in brot auch koffein einbauen sollte


----------



## DrZoid (3. April 2009)

^ stimmt dem voll und ganz zu
< ist aber eher der ansicht, das man in koffein brot einbauen sollte, damit es einen nähr - und brennwert bekommt
v ist potentieller koffeinsüchtling


----------



## Anduris (3. April 2009)

^ falsch
< ess grad
v mag spaghetti!


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

^ gibt besseres als lange nudeln
< hatte grad ne butterbrezel und kuchen
v erzählt was er gegessen hat


----------



## Anduris (3. April 2009)

^ jo spaghetti bolognese halt
< ist nun richtig satt
v liebt Fleisch!


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

^ naja.. lieben ist das falsche Wort... vergöttern? ^^
< isst jegliche Art von Fleisch: Schwein, Lamm, Hase, Kalb, Rind ... alles eben ^^
v isst kein schweinefleisch


----------



## Nimmue (3. April 2009)

^ hat recht =)

< mag nur pute

v genießt heut abend das schöne wetter DRAUSSEN ^^


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

^ werd ich wohl 
< geht heute nachmittag mit freunden kicken 
v spielt auch fußball


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

^ mal schauen
< ist müde
v hat ausgeschlafen


----------



## leorc (4. April 2009)

^ oh jaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< schläft morgen nochmal aus
v tut das auch


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

^ natürlich
< chillt dieses we 
v tut das auch


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

^ klar
< ist müde
v geht spätestens um 23 uhr ins bett


----------



## leorc (4. April 2009)

^ heute sicher nicht
< geht heute noch ne Runde Billiard spielen
v würde die schwarze Kugel garantiert als erstes versenken


----------



## Lori_ (4. April 2009)

leorc schrieb:


> ^ heute sicher nicht
> < geht heute noch ne Runde Billiard spielen
> v würde die schwarze Kugel garantiert als erstes versenken



^ Nein
< *KLICK&BEAT ME!*​v hat mich sicher nicht geschlagen.


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

^ bin nicht mal drauf gegangen
< hat hunger
v gibt mir ein keks


----------



## Ayi (4. April 2009)

^ na wenn du schon so fragst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat heute auch schon Kekse gefuttert
v macht momentan Diät und isst keine Kekse?


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

^ nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist mit seinem keks zufrieden
v will auch einen keks


----------



## DrZoid (4. April 2009)

^ nee, weil ich mir grade erdnussbutter gekauft hat *ggg*
< hat Lori_ direkt beim ersten Mal besiegt. Aber sexy Brute ;-)
v hat auch heute house of flying daggers gesehen. :-)


----------



## Ayi (4. April 2009)

^ nö eigentlich nicht
< hört gerade die Toten Hosen
v mag die überhaubt nicht?


----------



## Thraslon (5. April 2009)

^ hat nicht recht, hör sie nur wenig
< steht eher auf electro/house
v mag sowas gar nich


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

^ doch, mag ich
< hört aber alles mögliche
v ebenfalls


----------



## Thraslon (5. April 2009)

^ hat recht
< guckt gerade sport ist mord
v tut selbiges


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< versuch grad auf 9k posts zu kommen
v will schlafne :>


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

^ Nee weiss nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Isst gerade ein Schokohase.
v ist neidisch (dass ich ein Schokohase esse)


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

^ würd jetzt auch noch bissl schoklad essen
< grad naxx, aber kb mehr -.-
v spielt kein wow


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. April 2009)

^ faaaaaalsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spielt hexer
v mag keine hexer


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

^ doch ich mag den seelenstein
< hört musik
v hört tokio hotel


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

^ Nein gerade In Flames- Delight And Angers
< Findet In Flames toll
v findet In Flames auch toll


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

^ nicht wirklich
< hört gern fife finger death punch
v kennt die band nicht


----------



## DrZoid (5. April 2009)

^ absolut richtig, schaut aber gleich mal danach.
< hört momentan mehr ASP und Dropkick Murphys.
v kennt beide Bands.


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

^ öhm nein
< hört gerade Onkelz
v mag keine onkelz


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

^ Richtig 

< hört grade Hoobastank 

v kennt die band


----------



## Geezey (5. April 2009)

^ jop kenne sie aber halte nichts davon
< hört gerade cannibal corpse - f*cked with a knife
v schläft eigentlich


----------



## Veleron345 (6. April 2009)

^ ja bin kurz ddavor
< geht gleich pennen
v nimmt sich nen hentai vorm zubett gehen


----------



## d2wap (6. April 2009)

^ falsch. cih habe eine frau
< ist nicht so ganz wach
v ist hellwach


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

^ jo stimmt weil grae mittag gegessen ^^



< hat grade gute laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



v hat grade auch mittag gegessen und hat gute laune


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

^ stimmt zum teil mittag ja gute laune nein (weil scheiß prüfungsangst)


< ist nervlich total fertig



v kann das gar nicht verstehn


----------



## DrZoid (6. April 2009)

^ kann ich sehr gut verstehen, hab auch prüfungsangst
< hab zum glück momentan keine prüfungen
v hat auch prüfungsangst


----------



## d2wap (6. April 2009)

^ ne.. scho sehr sehr sehr lang vorbei
< hat bald feierabend & sonnenschein & gönnt sich dann ein eis
v gönnt sich nacher auch ein eis


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

^ vll mal gucken ob ich noch mit meine Fahrad lso fahr




< hat grade lust auf eis hat aber keins



v hat eis


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

^ ne leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< wurden gerade die letzten beiden weisheitszähne gezogen

v hatte schon minimum 2 löcher in den zähnen


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

^ jop ^^ 




< hat grade ein bauwerk in gebiss ^^ sind grade viele zähne raus gefallen das bauwek ist aber fast fertig ^^ 




v hat auch schon löcher gehabt


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. April 2009)

^ ja aber "nur" 2
< mag keine zahnärzte
v hat seine weißheitszähne noch


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. April 2009)

s.o.

(doppelpost)


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ jojo
< hört gerade In Flames
v hört auch In Flames


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

^ nein und kennt die band nicht richtig




< ist grade mit freunden Skypen


v kennt skype


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ ja kenne ich. Ist ein netter Junge oO
< fragt sich gerade, warum Raheema In Flames nicht richtig kennt.
v kennt In Flames


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

^ nein immer nicht ^^ 



< guckt jetzt simpsons 



v kennt die simpsons


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ ja kenne ich

< hört immer noch In Flames

v 

  kennt jetzt In Flames


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

^ kennt jetzt In flames    



< ist nicht so der musk geschmack hört liebe Schnellen Punk rock



v hört auch gerne punk rock


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ ab und zu, aber mehr Metal

< vergleicht gerade Land of Confusion von In Flames mit der Disturbed Version

v findet Disturbed besser als In Flames


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

^ keine ahung was du meinst ^^ 



< merckt grade das es Viel von In flames aufem Pc hat und man damit gut das PvP rocken kann !



v findet die auch toll und kann damit das PvP rocken


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

^ hat in der Signatur "keine" mit großen K geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< hört Metallica

v  spielt Forenspiele !!!


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

^Richtig




<  kann keine rechtschreiung 



v ist ein rrechtschreib flamer!


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ Nein gar nicht.

< hört gerade Disturbed (und In Flames).

v mag Birk nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

^ wer oder was ist das? 


< hört grade seine Lieblings liste von rock und punk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



v hat auch so eine wiedergabenliste!


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ eher nicht

< schaut gleich fringe

v kennt fringe NOCH nicht


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ doch kenne ich

< ich schaue es aber nicht

v findet fringe blöd


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

^ aber sowas von =O
< ist grad extrem glücklich
v ist grad gelangweilt


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ eigentlich nicht

< hört wiedermal In Flames

v isst gerade pizza


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ hat ihre pizza schon lange aufgegessen

< hat heute sogar heiße pizza geliefert bekommen

v kennt keine croques ^^


----------



## leorc (6. April 2009)

^ nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

< fährt morgen mit dem Rad

v nimmt lieber das Auto


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ wäre schön 

< hat kein führerschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v hat seinen schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

^ in 3 Jahren vllt.
< hat morgen später schule und letzter schultag
v is schon lang nicht mehr in der schule


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ Seit Freitag habe ich Ferien
< Geht aber morgen den Beruf: Automatiker anschauen
v Weiss nicht was ein Automatiker ist.


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ schon viel zu lange nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< würde gern mal wieder die schulbank drücken

v hat nie für die schule gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ doch

< ist ein mittelmässiger Schüler

v ist/war ein schlechter Schüler


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

^ hat recht

< chattet gerade in den nachtschwärmern und hört techno

v kotzt gerade


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ erst sau schlecht, dann viel zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< war dennoch viel zu faul zum lernen

v hat sich zum lernen mit anderen getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ Eigentlich nicht

< Will nicht kotzen.

v kotzt oft

Edit: Zwischenposter, naja ich lass es mal so stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ nicht wirklich

< läßt es nie so weit kommen

v schluckt es vorher wieder runter ^^


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

^ klar ist doch noch lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< hat irgendwie gerade hunger bekommen :S

v ist schlecht von der vorstellung geworden


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ ganz sicher ...

< muss dennoch nicht kotzen

v will das thema wechseln


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ Ja ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< ist nicht gerne krank.

v auch nicht.


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

^ nicht wirklich

< ist nichts desto trotz kran :S

v ist kerngesund


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ hat recht

< mag aber das ins bett kuscheln, wenn man krank ist ^^

v nimmt immer ganz viele vitamine zu sich, um nicht krank zu werden ^^


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

^ nicht wirklich

< hab ne vitamin phobie

v nimmt jeden tag eine Vitamin Tablette von A bis Zink ^^


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ eher gar nicht

< isst 1-2 tafeln schoki am tag

v mag weiße lieber als braune


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

^ nee schöne Zartbitter

< hat jetzt voll den appetit auf schoki

v ist Nimmue


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< kann grad nicht zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v ist schon leicht genervt von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

^ niemals

< hat gerade langeweile

v ärgert sich gerade


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ eher nicht

< hat sich die letzten drei tage über ihren pc geärgert

v freut sich schon auf strand pauli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

^ hmmm geht so ^^ 

< grillt morgen mittag 

v ist nun neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ wenns im stadtpark ist, ganz sicher !!!

< wünscht sich morgen regen in hamburg

v findet das gar nicht nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< grillt auch beim regen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v mag sushi


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ auja... LECKER!!

< kennt leider keine gute sushi bar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v geht lieber zum dönermann


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ na klar
< isst Sushi in Bern
v isst kein Fleisch und Fisch


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

^ ganz im gegenteil

< ist kaum gemüse oder obst

v mag gerne Äpfel :S


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< ist sehr gerne obst

v muss das wort obst erst nachschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

^ ach ganz ungebildet bin ich nun auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< hat gerade hunger auf Honigmelone

v mag keine Kartoffeln


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ liebt kartoffeln

< will auch eine honigmelone

v würde nie teilen


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

^ hmm neee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< ist sehr egoistisch

v ist geizig


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ kein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< findet das ganz nett hier und mag kein game anschmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v will bald ins bett


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

^ ja wahrscheinlich um 00.00
< ist müde
v ist auch müde


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

^ noch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< wird erst um 7 uhr müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v steht da schon wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

^ ne bin krank geschrieben

< schläft morgen bis in den Mittag rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v möchte auch so lange schlafen können


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ kann so lange schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< stellt sich dennoch den wecker auf 12 uhr *G*

v kommt da grad aus der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^ hehe immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< musste irgendwie posten 

v ist verwirrt ?!


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< ist nicht leicht zu verwirren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v zappt nebenbei durchs fernsehprogramm


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^ ne schaue informative sachen auf youtube an :S

< muss mal sein ahndy akku aufladen

v hat sein/ihr handy immer am körper


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ eher nicht

< weiß grad nicht wo es liegt

v wartet 5 min mit der nächsten antwort *EG*


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^ ne lieber nicht ^^

< bekommt sonst langeweile

v mag buffed eigentlich nicht ^^


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ da sag ich lieber nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< *schweig*

v kennt m59 nicht


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

< hat nach 20 mal den pfeil nach unten schreiben gerade überlegt wieder funzt

v schreibt mit 2 fingern


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ manchma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< holt sich nu schnell kellogs

v hat nun auch hunger


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^ argh...

< mist...

v doofi ^^


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ gar nicht

< *schnief*

v will mich trösten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^ hmmm ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< hat gerade rückenschmerzen

v hat  selten schmerzen


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ stimmt ned

< klaggt andauernt über schmerzen

v nimmt immer tabletten bei schmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^ eher nicht

< jammert ganz gerne mal

v beisst immer schön die zähne zusammen


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ nope

< läßt alle um sich rum wissen, dass sie wehwehchen hat *EG* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v läßt sowas kalt


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

^ jo 



< NFS hat sich gade auf gehängt und ich hab eine kleioen raster bekommen weil ich nicht gespeichert habe -.-


v kent kein NFS!


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ hat unrecht

< kann nfs:u ned spielen, weil keine auflösung für widescreen drin

v mag keine autorennspiele


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^ interesiert dein NFS recht wenig

< weiss das es Need For Speed heisst ( hab schließlich die komplette reihe gespielt)

v ist n klugscheisser/in


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^ doch ^^

< war zu langsam

v ist n klugscheißer/in


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ manchma

< will spellforce2 endlich durchspielen

v kauft sich Books of unwritten Tales


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

^ was ist das? 


< geht gleich pennen 


v geht auch gleich penne?


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^ mal sehen 

< ist eigentlich nicht müde

v mag katzen ?!


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ liebe katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< zocket gleich spellforce2! wenn ihr alle pennt

v tun schon die finger weh vom tippen


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

^ nö 


< geht gleich wirklich penne 



v spielt grde irgendein spiel


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^ ja forenspiele

< wird jetz mal ne runde aim_awp spielen

v ist traurig ^^


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< hat ne abgenutzte F5 taste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v hat die tastatur lange ned saubergemacht


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^ ne seit nem jahr nicht mehr

< wird nun gehen, cya !

v spielt nun spellforce2


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

^ nö kent das spiel nicht mal richtig



< muss aufs klo und geht dann pennen 



v muss niocht aufs klo ^^


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ wenn raheema pennt^^

< ist grad auf ner schweren map

v geht endlich pennen^^


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

^ ne

< will Nimmue gute nacht sagen *wink*

v hält mich für bekloppt XD


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< sagt Geezey auch Gute Nacht *hug*

v schüttelt den kopf


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

^nein aber jetzt ^^ 


< schüttelt den kopf weil er seine haare richtig macht ^^ 





v hat keine langen haare


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ doch, sooooo lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< muss dennoch langsam mal zum friseur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v läßt sich die haare von bekannten schneiden


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

^jo ^^ 



< hat schöne haare


v hat auch schöne haare


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< geht nu spellforce spielen ^^

v erzählt mir ne gute nacht geschichte (für später) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

^ es war einmal ein typ mit 2 blutelfen in der signatur der leider am abend nicht schlaffen konnte
<-- kukt 8miles an
v kuk sich den film nid an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

^ typ? *grummel*

< kennt 8miles schon

v findet den film fad


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

^ japp. fad is das richtige wort
< kennt filme die noch schlechter sind
v nennt einen gaz schlechten film


//btw: good morning


----------



## skyline930 (7. April 2009)

^ lügt, 8 Mile is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist grad langweilig
v wird es auch langweilig sein, denn er/sie hat nix besseres zu tun als hier etwas zu posten


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

^ poste hier immer wenn ich frisch an den PC gegangen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< bin grad heimgekommen und ess ne schüssel müsli
v mag kein müsli


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

^ danke für die erinnerung. ich frühstücke jetzt erstmal.
< weil ich auch noch nicht sooo lange wach bin.
v hat bestimmt gerade mittag gegessen.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

^ mittag essen kann man das nicht grad nennen, gibt erst später was ,,richtiges" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spiel jetzt bissl WoW
v kann WoW nicht leiden


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

^ doch, kann ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< leidet unter starcraft und diablo2-retro sucht
v leidet bald auch wieder unter diablo-sucht


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. April 2009)

^ nö, habs nie gespielt (schande über mich^^)
< weiß gard nicht was ich schreiben soll
v mag keine pizza


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

^ doch ich liebe pizza
< mag pizza mit schinken und salami
v mag lieber hawaii


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

^ hat falsch geraten
< mag lieber pizza funghi
v ist (oder isst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) vegetarier


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

^ mag gemüse, aber esse auch gern fleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag fischstäbchen 
v mag die auch


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

^ aber nur mit Reis
< Ist gerade viel zu aufgekratzt
v will sicher nicht wissen warum


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

^ klar
< hat morgen  nur noch 2stunden schule dann ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat keine ferien


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

^ heute bekommen. xD
< hat danach prüfungen
v hat damals seine prüfungen gut absolviert


----------



## Dracun (7. April 2009)

^ nicht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat sich grad tierisch aufregt und sich mit einem "Anleiter" angelegt wird morgen lustig diskussion beim chef(nein i habe keine angst davor da i im recht bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
v weiß nicht was ein "Anleiter" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

^ Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< Fragt sich, ob das etwas mit einer Leiter zu tun hat.

v 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

^ nein
< schaut gerade southpark
v schaut lieber simpsons


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

^ hat recht
< findet south park doof (aber hey -jedem das seine)
v guckt auch gerne dr. house


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

^ klar
< wartet auf heute abend 21.15
v schaut kein dr. house


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

^ hat recht
< findet das Dr. House sowas von schwachsinnig ist,wie rund 80% anderer fernsehsendungen
v hat nun langeweile


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

^ nein ich hab noch genug andere filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< schaut immer noch southpark
v findet southpark nicht gut


----------



## leorc (7. April 2009)

^ kann sicher nicht glauben, dass ich noch nie southpark gesehen hab (bis auf die wow folge)
< hat tatsächlich bis auf die wow folge noch nie southpark geschaut
v denkt auch dass southpark eh nicht an die simpsons rankommt


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

^ stimmt denke nicht das SP an Simpsosn rankommt
< hat Lust auf ein Döner
v mag Schokolade mit Senf, Salami, Schinken und Ketschup


----------



## Mini Vaati (7. April 2009)

^nö,ich HASSE salami
<hat hunger auf brot mit:brot;butter;salat;schinken;salatsouce;salat;butter;brot
vmöchte nur einen keks essen


----------



## DrZoid (8. April 2009)

^ nö, mammel grad an einer zigarette...reicht auch. ^^
< schau jetzt noch nen film oder spiel cs:s
v kennt den film "the watchmen"


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

^ kennen ja, aber kein interesse ihn zu sehen
< hat die pc demo zu watchmen gespielt. grottenlangweilig.
v sagt mir welches SOLO(!!!) pc game  er/sie zuletzt gezockt hat


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

^ CoD 5 Einzelspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss gleich in die schule -.-
v arbeitet gerade


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

^ japp. frühstückpause FTW
< spielte gestern simon 5 und diablo 2 (barbar endlcih auf 49)
v erzählt mir welchen daiblo 2 char er noch hat


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

^ spiel kein diablo 2
< Morgen!
v schon länger wach


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

^ seit 05:28 Uhr
< wie jeden morgen
v hate freitag und montag frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2009)

^ exakt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ärgert sich über das miese Wetter
v findet das auchnoch toll -.-


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

^ ja ^^
< hat sonnenschein un ein wenig wind
v hat schlechteres wetter


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2009)

^ jap, Sonnenschein und ein wenig Wind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< holt sich erstmal Frühstück
v hat schon gefrühstückt


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< hat bisschen langeweile
v hat was zu tun!


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

^ jaahaaaaa!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

< neeedz ice-creeeeaaam!

v hat ice- creeeeaaam! und gibts mir nicht ;(


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

^ nix eis, nix abgeben
< nix deutsch gerade
v auch nix deutsch


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

^ nix deutsch
< brauch ain paketh teutsch fon aldi füa 5 gelt 90
v kann deutsch


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

^ wenn ich manchmal nicht so schreibfaul wäre... ja 
< kennt die deutsch paket efür 5 geld 90. kauft diese immer im 10er sparpack
v kauft auch dinge im sparpack


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

^eher im grosspack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< kuk sich Rick Kavanian Kosmopilot an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v findet rick auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

^ rick ist gut, ja. ein echtes multitalent. ebenso wie bully und tramitz.
< hat das manitu-musical noch nich geshen
v hat es ebenfalls noch nich gesehen.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

^irrt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist nun fertig mit rick kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat sicher soviel hunger wie ich :O


----------



## loraywow2 (8. April 2009)

^ Nope, Fette Menschen sind nämlich minderwertig!
< Hat viel Spaß an http://tiny.cc/oOclP
v Hat 100%ig verloren


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

^ist doof
< spielt keine solche nutzlosen spiele 
v mag diesen mist auch nid


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

^ definitiv nicht
< mag nur browsergames die auch geschick verlangen
v mag gameboy games


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

^ vorallem Tetris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< sucht sein Tetris und GameBoy verzweifelt
v hat meinen GameBoy gestohlen?


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

^ nö,warum sollte ich O_o
< kauft sich bald den DSi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v weiß nicht was das ist


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

^ war das nicht irgend eine Gameboyart?
< hat gerade Guitar Hero gespielt
v hat Guitar Hero noch nie gespielt


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



< spielt grade forenspiele ^^ 



v spielt auch forenspiele


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

^ Wow du hast Recht!
< hasst Fussball
\/ Kuckt grad Fussball oO


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

^ nein ist kein FCB fan und freut sih über das 2:0 von Barca



< IST BVB FAN!!!



v mag BVB nicht


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

^ hat ein Katzenbild als Avatar..

< weiß nichtmal was BVB ist (ich kenn nur PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

v wird mich sicher drauf hinweisen was  BVB is


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> v wird mich sicher drauf hinweisen was  BVB is


ist ein Fußballverein

^ hat es somit getan
< ist gerade heim gekommen
v ist den ganzen tag daheim rumgehangen


----------



## leorc (8. April 2009)

^nope im labor
< studiert chemie
v würde nicht im traum dran denken (aus seiner sicht) so einen schwachsinn zu studieren


----------



## Preachergirl (8. April 2009)

^ hat recht, allein schon weil ichs schon in der schule nie gerafft hab
< kann meinen freund noch eine stunde damit nerven dass ich geburtstag hab und ihn durch die wohnung scheuchen xD
v geht bald ins betti


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

^ Kann sich anscheinend Dinge gut merken / ist intelligent

< Meine Meinung: Chemie ist kein Schwachsinn... ich finds lediglich zu schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v Denkt (wahrscheinlich) anders darüber


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

^ is schon ziemlich schwer meistens
< mag nix mit formeln und rechnen
v mag mathe mehr wie deutsch und englisch (schule)


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

^ hat ja sowas von recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))
< liebt zahlen über alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v a²+b²=c² = ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

^ komische rechnung... 2 variablen summieren, dies mit einer dritten gleich setzen und dann noch mal eine Gleichsetzung.. ^^ wobei:
a² + b² = c²  =  x²-y²=z²
< mag auch das spielen mit zahlen
v hat keinen kopf für mathematik


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

^ Oh doch, nur nicht in den Ferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Freut sich schon auf den schönen Tag heute
v sieht aus dem Fenster und fragt sich warum es bei ihm/ihr regnet


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

^ es regnet nicht. aber von frankreich komme ne schwarzte kleine wolke.. aber die wird keinen tropfen abwerfen
< muss nacher noch zum autohaus... auto abholen - inspektion ftw
v sagt mir was für ein auto er fährt


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

^ nö,fährt noch kein auto
< hat gerade nichts zu tun
v müsste eigentlich was wichtigeres machen


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

^ ja, essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< macht sich auf den weg zum essen
v hat schon gegessen?


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

^nö
< hat hunger,aber nichts vernünftiges im kühlschrank
V frühstükt nie und trinkt morgens nur kaffee


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

^ falssch. gibt schon was zu beissen. meistens
< muss nur ncoh 2 stunden arbeiten un holt dann sein auto ab
v hat schon "wochenende"


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

^naja dauer wochende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat ferien ^^ 



< Hta grade ferien und hört musik



v hat auch ferien und hört musik?


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

^ ferien ja, musik grad nicht
< feiern heute bei nem kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v bleibt heut abend daheim...


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

^ mal schauen

< isst gerade 2 Cheeseburger

v befürchtet, dass Skatero nicht satt wird


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

^ von 2 cheeseburgern bestimmt nicht ^^
< sollte auch langsam mal was essen
v will nen mc doof lieferservice


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

^ nein. is bei mir 200m um die ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zudem is burger king leckerer
< hat keinen hunger, weil schon zu mittag gegessen hat um halb eins
v genießt das wetter nicht: sitzt zuhause anstatt draußen!


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

^ gerade ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< findet das schade
v ist es egal obs draußen schönes wetter hat


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

^ mehr oder weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wartet darauf, dass das grillen losgeht
v hat dies jahr noch nicht gegrillt


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

^glaub nicht(verdammtes gedächnis)
<hat sich gerade was bestellt
v mag die englische küche nicht


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

^ nein.. nciht ganz mein fall... obwohl jamie oliver sehr europäisch kocht manchmal (hab sein buch ^^ )
< kocht gerne
v kocht nicht gerne - lässt kochen


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

^1.nein,kanns nur nicht,2. stimmt aber
< wartet auf das bestellte essen und hoft,das er sich nicht wie dienstag ausspert
v hat sich schon mal ausgespert


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

^ Nein! Vorallem weil ich eigentlich gar kein Sclüssel habe.

< 2 Cheeseburger waren eindeutig zu wenig. -.-

v ist der gleichen Meinung


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

^ich hab noch nie einen cheeseburger gegessen(ich hasse käse)
< bestellung ist gekommen und das essen war gut
v guckt gerade fehrnsehn


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

^ nein tue ich nicht ^^ 



< kaut grade kaugummi


v kaut auch auch kaugummi


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

^ kaut keinen kagumi
< trinkt pepsi
v trinkt lieber cola


----------



## Veleron345 (9. April 2009)

^ nein trinke beides gern^^
< trinkt auch gerne mal nen cocktail
v mag keine cocktails


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

^hab noch nich viele getrunken
< hat immer noch 0,75l pepsi
v hat weder pepsi,noch cola,noch cocktails da


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

^ hat recht
< ist gereizt
v ist glücklich


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

^ stimmt... weils heute so schön war/ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< freut sich schon auf die Pizzaaaa
v hat schlechtes Wetter und keine Pizzaaaaa


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

^hat gutes wetter und zum glück keine pizzaaaa
< hasst käse und salami
v hat gutes wetter und mag pizza


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

^ right
< geht um 22.30 Uhr weg
v chillt heute daheim


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

^ jo
< hört sich gerade die schlimmsten witze der deutschen kultur an
v hat lust,den pc von balkon zu schmeißen


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

^ würd ich gern mal machen, wenns nicht meiner ist
< zerstört gern sachen, z.b. alte möbel, die keiner mehr braucht
v macht dir auch spaß


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

^hast du vollkommen recht
< hat gerade nicht viel zu tun
v hat sich schon mal ausgeschlossen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. April 2009)

^ jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist aber durchs küchenfenster wieder reingekommen
v kauft im internet ein


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

^ nur spiele :>
< hat langweile
v ebenso


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. April 2009)

^ naja iwi schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hört grade Kiss (Strutter)
v mag das lied nicht


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

^kenn das lied nicht
< ägert sich immer noch,das er sich donnerstag ausgespert hat,als das essen kam und ich auf die bank bei dem vermoderten sandkasten vor dem haus essen musste,ohne salz
v mag pfeffer mehr als salz


----------



## leorc (10. April 2009)

^  es gibt gerichte ohne pfeffer...aber keines das ich kenne bei dem man kein Salz braucht....also nein ich mag Salz lieber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< ist morgen (bzw. heute) an Karfreitag Fisch
v tut dies nicht


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

^ isst gerne Fisch
< Kauft sich morgen einen 400€ bass ;O
\/ Ist total unmusikalisch


----------



## Soldier206 (10. April 2009)

^ also was Instrumente angeht ja^^
< soll bei Freunden als Sänger in ner Metal-Fun-Band mitmachen^^
v kennt keinen der ein Instrument spielt


----------



## Bellthane (10. April 2009)

^ soll Sänger in einer Metalband von Freunden sein, nur eine Band ohne Instrumente ist ein bisschen schwierig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist gerade arbeiten (ich könnt kotzen)
v wird vermutlich jetzt noch schlafen


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (10. April 2009)

^ vorhin aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< erwacht gerade wieder zum leben
v hatte auch eine kurze Nacht


----------



## Anduris (10. April 2009)

^ 3 stunden schlaf ca.
< is aber nicht müde
v is auch hell wach


----------



## Nimmue (10. April 2009)

^ um diese uhrzeit sowieso
< wartet schon seit stuuuunnnnden auf einen gm
v ist genauso fad wie mir


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

^ nö
< hatte einen super tag
v du auch^^


----------



## Nimmue (10. April 2009)

^ eher nicht
< ärgert sich grad mal wieder über die antwort und unfreundlichkeit von nem gm
v hat heut gegrillt


----------



## killercookie (10. April 2009)

^ mag steak
< fährt morgen zurück nach Deutschland *freu*
\/ hat vorhin pizza gegessen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. April 2009)

^ ne nudeln
< mag aber trotzdem pizza
v mag auch pizza


----------



## Soldier206 (11. April 2009)

^ wer mag keine pizza?
< hat jetzt hunger auf ne pizza
v geht bald schlafen


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

^hat sogar recht
< würd auch gern ne pizza haben :<
v ist nen egoist und gibt mir seine pizza nid


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (11. April 2009)

^ hat verdammt viele Beiträge geschrieben
< ist kein Egoist lediglich verfressen
v ist nicht so verfressen und gibt stat meiner ne Ecke ab


----------



## Lichkingkiller (11. April 2009)

^ Hat Unrecht
< Hat Langeweile
v Hat Auch Langeweile


----------



## Kontinuum (11. April 2009)

^ Sieht alles negativ
< Ist trotzdem gelangweilt
v Mag es Brot in Mehl zu dippen


----------



## Anduris (11. April 2009)

^ nein
< lw
v auch lw


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

^ lw???
< findet den Frühling spitze
v mag keine Hitze


----------



## Anduris (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ^ lw???


langweilig

^ richtige Hitze nicht, aber wenns schön warm ist schon
< spielt grad WoW
v hat heute Pizza gegessen oder wird nich eine essen


----------



## Kelgorath (11. April 2009)

^ hat ganz Recht: ich werde heute keine Pizza essen (glaube es sollte zwar eigentlich noch heißen aber wayne)
< hat Hunger auf Pizza
v sucht verzweifelt nach Buffed-Eiern


----------



## Nimmue (11. April 2009)

^ neee
< hat aufgegeben (aber sicherlich nur für 15 min)
v will mir ned helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. April 2009)

^ ne aber ich find deine signatur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht morgen (heute) zum osterfeuer
v geht auch zu nem osterfeuer und feiert


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ nein, ich feiere keine Ostern
< macht sich lieber nen ruhigen Tag mit einer Menge Musik
v wird bestimmt etwas ähnliches machen


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ neeeed osterfeuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< will die noch besser machen die sig (danke dr.disconect)^^
v hat mehr ahnung von grafikprogs wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. April 2009)

^ garantiert nicht
< hat soviel ahnung von grafikprogrammen wie von nuklear-physik (also 0,null)
v hat in den letzten 24h 3liter cola getrunken


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ neee
< hat ned ma nen liter heut getrunken, vor allem ned cola
v trinkt lieber wasser


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ Joar, Kirschwasser > Cola^^
< Trinkt erstmal nen Schluck Volvic (pur)
v steht nicht auf "Wasser ohne Geschmack und Kohlensäure"


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ hat so unrecht =))
< liebt wasser *nenschluckapfelwassernehm*
v ärgert nimmue gern =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ neeeeein, nie und nimmer
< ist friedlich, grade zumindest^^
v hockt auch um die Uhrzeit hier rum :O


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ nicht schwer zu erraten, da iwie nur wir beide da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< guckt nebenbei Numb3ers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat nur ma kurz reingeguckt, als es im tv lief


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ haha, exakt^^
< konnte nicht von der Vorschau überzeugt werden = guckts nicht
v träumt von kleinen runden Schokokugeln mit knuspriger Ummantelung


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ ohhhh jaaaa
< träumt jeden tag von schokolade jeglicher art ^^
v mag üeier nicht so gern


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ :O Just OMG
< liebt Ü-Eier
v liebt Überraschungen^^


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ und wiiiieeeeeeeee
< macht auch gerne überraschungen
v findet morgen nur seine eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ Hat vollkommen Recht
< kommt aus dem Lachen kaum raus
v fühlt sich grade mehr oder weniger glücklich, weil sie jemanden zum Müll quasseln hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ wie wahr, wie wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< liebt müll quasseln
v bringt das niveau dennoch wieder nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ Nein, so lang gebraucht, um es runter zu bringen
< könnte es hoch bringen, es ist aber zu spät und Nachts macht Müll mehr Spass
v denkt wahrscheinlich genauso


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ höchstwahrscheinlich
< findet des ziemlich heiß immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v sitzt manchma nackt vorm pc^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ haha, ne ich steh nicht drauf, wenn er baumelt
< hat lieber ne Mischung aus fest liegend und dennoch frei
v würde sich wohl grade auf dem Stuhl "festsaugen" wenn sie nackt vor dem PC säße xD


(Au man, Tonk hits Niveau kritisch - Niveau stirbt)


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ evtl ist dies der fall und ich war deswegen noch ned afk? *EG*
< geht aber wirklich gleich mal eine rauchen ^^
v raucht am pc (HA, mal ned immer das selbe thema!!!)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ jaha *Zimmer vollstink*
< Hat aber vor ein paar Minuten erst gepafft
v braucht wohl Nikotin und lässt deshalb einen bedürftigen Menschen alleine


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ nicht ganz richtig
< sucht grad ne lösung zu finden, wie man festgesaugtes löst...
v hat ne super lösung parat


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ jaha!!
< wundert sich selbst grade über seine Gedanken (Naja, eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
v würde die Gedanken wohl gern wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ KLAR, immer raus damit =))
< will doch endlich eine rauchen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v malt per paint die lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ ist schon ganz wuselig auf die Lösung
< hat sich echt Mühe gegeben
v wird hoffentlich "verstehen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ hrhrhrhrhr
< hihihihihihi *lachweg*
v kann auch nimmer aufhören zu lachen ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ Brauch Hilfe
< ebenfalls (Besonders beim Bauch halten)
v sowieso


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat morgen bauchmuskelkater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v wird dennoch langsam müde^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ will doch nur ins Bett
< wird ganz alleine sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schniff*
v hat so mal garkein Mitleid


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< will gleich im bettchen "in china essen sie hunde" gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v kennt den film ned


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ Doch, kenne ihn. Kann ihn aber nichtmehr zuordnen
< wird aber auch langsam Müde, und die Schmerzen müssen auskuriert werden
v hat Angst im Dunkeln


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag auch ned in türnähe oder bettkantennähe pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
v kann überall pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (12. April 2009)

^wenn ich nur müde genug bin sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

< probiert jetzt mal aus wieviel "the witcher" seit dem letzten grossen patch taugt

v hats schon durchgespielt


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ ne, liegt immer noch eingeschweist im regal^^
< hat noch ned den pc dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag the witcher ned


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ Kenn es nichtmal :O
< bleibt bei WoW, vorerst
v bestimmt auch


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ iwie schon
< kann aber dank kack grafik ned richtig wow spielen
v spielt zur abwechslung auch mal solitär^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ nä, die Zeit wo ich mich für Solitär begeistern konnte ist lange vorbei
< hört ja lieber Musik und haut sich den Kopf an die Wand
v guckt gerade so: o.O


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ jop
< guckt seit heut nacht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist noch ein wenig müde


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ nö eigentlich nicht
< hatte seine Spass
v ist nicht im ICQ online :O


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ doch klar *G*
< ist immer invis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist da traurig drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ muss mir erklären was invis ist, und ob das was mit Elvis zu tun hat
< vollkommen durcheinander
v  freut sich darüber einen Keks


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ Jaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Invis = Invisible = mich sieht nimand online ^^
v hat nu den durchblick^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

^ jau, und wie
< blub
v double-blub


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

^ ?? o.O
< geht erstma eine rauchen
v raucht marlboro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukiii (12. April 2009)

^wird recht früh abkacken
<ich rauche nicht 
v raucht nicht trinkt dafür viel lieber ^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

^ ich mach das eine aus gewohnheit und das andere mit freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< raucht PallMall
v kennt die marke nicht (oO)


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

^ Kenn die Marke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Ist koffein-süchtig..
v Ist Star Trek Fan


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

^ star wat?
< hat das ganz früher mal geguckt... aber fan? ui ne bääähhh
v mag eher star wars


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

^ neeeee
< spielt gerne guitar hero
v hat noch nie gh gespielt


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< hat nur die snes konsole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v häh? snes?


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

^ super nintendo entertaiment System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat nur ne Wii 
v mag NIntendo nicht


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

^ hatte ne n64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag super smash bros.
v kennt das nicht


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

^ und wie ich das kenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< durfte das ab und zu mal bei freunden mitspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat früher noch tetris bis zum abwinken gespielt^^


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

^ nope, habe ich nicht und werde ich auch nie
< hat vorhin die neueste OnePiece-folge(396) geguckt
v hat das nicht :>


----------



## Tade (13. April 2009)

^ Nein, hätte ich aber gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat gestern 2 Flaschen Weißwein getrunken und freut sich, dass sie keinen Kater hat!
v Hat einen Kater


----------



## leorc (13. April 2009)

^nööö
< war gestern absolut nüchtern
v trinkt generell keinen Alkohol


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

^ hat nur halb recht
< trinkt nur ganz ganz ganz selten mal
v hat den frühjahrsputz schon hinter sich gebracht


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

^ mach sowas nicht
< hat eben mathe gelernt...
v hat urlaub


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

^ bei dem wetter sowieso
< genießt den durchzug in der whg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat auch das fenster ganz weit auf ^^


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

^ jop
< wenns warm is immer
v du auch?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

^ ja, wie gesgat, durchzug ^^
< ist aber immo zu faul, das fliegengitter anzubringen
v hat keins und hält nix davon


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

^ hab keins, aber halten tu ich schon was davon
< war mal aufm bauernhof und da hatten wir ein schnagengitter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die biester sind aber trotzdem rein gekommen
v hasst schnagen auch


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

^ schnagen?
< muss gleich erstma google befragen
v kann mir das schneller als google erklären


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

^ auch bekannt unter Stechmücken 
< wohnt in Baden-Württemberg
v wohnt woanders


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< wohnt zur Zeit in Braunschweig, ist aber voll und ganz Hamburgerin ^^
v mag St.Pauli mehr als HSV


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

^ mag eig. keine von beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist kein Fußballfan mehr
v ist Nimmue


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

^ klar^^
< ist suuuuper fußball fan und freut sich schon aufs hsv - bremen spiel (bin bremen fan^^)
v wünscht bremen am 22.4. glück *nudelholzhintermrückenversteck*


----------



## villain (13. April 2009)

^ nicht wirklich - bin hansa rostock fan *traurigguck*
< ist sonst kein so goßer fußballfan
v sagt was ganz pöses pöses über hansa rostock


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

^ ehm nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt zu nem freund (hat ferien)
v bleibt heute daheim


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

^ ja, aber nur weil ich morgen in den urlaub fahre
< bleibt sonst nich so oft zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist heute abend alleine zuhause


----------



## Tade (13. April 2009)

^ Ja...leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< guckt jetzt Mary Poppins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v liebt Mary Poppins genauso sehr wie ich


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

^ ööhm nein
< hört gerne böhse onkelz
v mag die band nicht


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

^keine ahnung
<kennt die band net
vkennt die band auch net


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

^ Bö(h)ses Fail
< liebt diese Band
v wohl nicht^^


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

^keine ahnung xD
<kennt die band immer noch net
v ist ToNK-Pils


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

^ jap
< hört seit 2 Tagen nurnoch eine Band ^^
v hat das bestimmt auch schon durch


----------



## lilmania (13. April 2009)

^ k.p. ddenn das is mir zu anstrengent das durch zulesen was ihr alles schreibt

< hat das noch nich durch 

v fängt ein neues thema an^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

^ hat nicht verstanden, was ich meinte
< geht erstmal Popcorn holen
v will auch was


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

^ gib gib gib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< braucht tonks popcorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist geizig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

^nei nist ein Sozi ^^


< räumt jetzt die foren spiele auf und geht zu den nachtschwärmer


v ist da auch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

^ möööp
< mööööhööööp
v möp möp möp


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

^ möpe 


< hat grade ein eingefrorenes Lion gegessen war hart ^^ 



v hat das auch shcon mal


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

^ nö, nur gefrorene Sahne und Gummibärchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< liebt gefrorene Gummibärchen
v hats noch nie probiert


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

^richtig ^^ 


< möchte das mal probieren 


v hat auch noch nicht probiert


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

^ jop
< will es auch gar nicht probieren
v isst lieber Schokolade


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

^ jo ^^ 


< hat grade tief gefrorene gegessen ^^ 


v findet das zu kalt


----------



## Bexor (13. April 2009)

^ eindeutig zu kalt

< macht sich nun noch nen Kaffee

v hat heute schon zuviel Koffein getrunken


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

^nein 



< hört grade techno abse


 v kennt das nicht


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

^ ich hör sowas nich
< hat sein neues wow ui fertig
v spielt wow mit dem standart ui


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

^ bloß nicht, bin Pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spielt mit Bartender, Omen, XPearl, Spellbinder und ein paar mehr
v kennt Spellbinder nicht


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

^ jap 


< spiel Bartender X-perl -Dbm omen Quarz und so weiter 



v kennt die add-ons


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

^jup
< geht gleich schlafen
vbleibt bis 3uhr auf


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

^nope geht gleich auch pennen 


< geht gleich pennen ^^ 



v geht gleich pennen


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

^ Falsch.. ich geh nie vor 10Uhr *morgens* ins Bett

< mag OnePiece

v mag OnePiece auch


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

^ nein ist nicht so ein  anime oder wie das heist fan 


< dumdidum 


v findet diesen dumdidum dumm ^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> ^ Falsch.. ich geh nie vor 10 ins Bett



höh? is doch schon halb 1...naja

^ ne ich mag des net
< mag generell kein anieme
v steht auf brad pitt


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> *höh? is doch schon halb 1...naja*
> 
> ^ ne ich mag des net
> < mag generell kein anieme
> v steht auf brad pitt



Editiert <3  Ich meinte 10 Uhr morgens.


^ Ich bin nicht schwul.. also nein

< hört grad die OnePiece-Openings <3

v hört die sicher nicht


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

^ sicher nicht. ja
< ist heut mrogen schwer aus dem bett gekrabbelt
v freut sich auf den 1. mai und 21. mai...


----------



## Veleron345 (14. April 2009)

^ nö keine ahnung was da ist^^
< freut sich auf den patch morgen
v rasiert sich erstmal


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

^ morgen früh wieder.. ja... hab schon wieder zu viel gestrüpp im gesicht hängen
< klärt auf: 1. mai und 21. mai = feiertage
v hat gutes wetter


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

^ nicht so, is bewölkt und kälter wie die letzten Tage
< eben aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v is schon lange wach


----------



## Danyde (14. April 2009)

^ stimmt, bin seit 8 wach

< isst gleich was leckeres

v schmust gerade mit seinen Katzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

^ habe keine katzen.
< hat eine katzenallergie
v ist gegen pollen allergisch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

^ nö, bin gegen nichts allergisch, ich hasse nur ne Menge^^
< braucht erstmal ne Zigarette
v ist Nichtraucher


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

^ japp
< genau
v und überhaupt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

^ exakt
< sowieso
v ganz bestimmt


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

^ auf jeden fall. ja
< hat unfug im kopf
v hat auch unfug im kopf


----------



## Veleron345 (14. April 2009)

^ natürlich 
< hat aber kein ufo im kopf
v hat 2 ufos im kopf


----------



## Nimmue (14. April 2009)

^ eher nicht ^^
< will nen eis
v will auch eins


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

^ will ein eis, ja
< kauft sich glecih eins aufm nachhauseweg in der stadt
v ist neidisch


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. April 2009)

^ absolut nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spielt jetzt ne runde RoM
v macht das nicht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

^ Rosenkohl
< Blumenkohl
v Weißkohl


----------



## Veleron345 (14. April 2009)

^ Spinat
< poppeye
v Olivia


----------



## Yukiii (14. April 2009)

^ mein Mann oO
< will geschieden sein
v mag lieber Tom und Jerry


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

^ hmm poppeye > tom und jerry xD
< guck grad fern
v auch


----------



## Nimmue (14. April 2009)

^ ne, tv steht im anderen raum
< guckt gleich dr house staffel 5 folge 8
v hat das heute schon auf rtl geguckt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

^ nö. House ist zwar cool und mir auch recht ähnlich, aber die Serie mag ich nicht^^
< hört lieber Musik
v ist in der Brunftzeit


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

^ was? ka. nö. xD
< hört musik
v ebenfalls


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

^ nope
< hat bis eben BF gespielt
v denkt BF = battlefield


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

^ wenn du so fragst, meinst du battleforge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat ärger mit den bitefight leuten und wird des multiusings beschuldigt
v spielt BF (jaaahaaaa, welches der drei meine ich nun^^) ned


----------



## d2wap (15. April 2009)

^ weder battleforge noch battlefield noch das andere bf
< spielt lieber mit dem anderen geschlecht *lach
v Spielt immer die erste geige


----------



## villain (15. April 2009)

^ eher nicht - bin unmusikalisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist müde und legt sich gleich mal auf die couch für 5minuten auf dem kleinen zeiger
v ist nicht müde


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< wird jetzt WoW spielen
v schaut nachher nen Film oder hört grad Musik


----------



## Silenzz (15. April 2009)

^hat recht
<arbeitet die Ferien über...
vhat sicher keine Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< hat seit zwei tagen kopfweh
v rät mir zu kaltem apfelsaft ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

^ nö, klappt nur bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< vermisst irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v wird bestimmt gleich fragen ...^^


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

^ meinste?
< *nichtfragennichtfragendubistnichtneugierig*
v verrät mir, was tonk vermisst ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

^ hmmmmm ..... komm ICQ und frag^^
< wartet geduldig
v fragt sich immernoch, was es ist


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

^ stimmt ^^
< fragt morgen, weil geht nu ins bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v schläft nachher auch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (15. April 2009)

^ aber sicher doch
< findet echt gefallen an "the witcher" mit dem "enhancend-patch"
v hat "the witcher" noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

^ nö
< PC zu schlecht
v soll mir seinen PC geben


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

^ meine 4*3 GH bleiben bei mir *beschütz
< hat 8 GB RAM, von XP werden aber nur 3072 unterstützt
v wartet mit mir auf Windwos 7


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

^ eher nicht
< wartet auf nen neuen rechner, damit sie witcher aus der verschweißten packung holen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat kein spiel zu hause, welches noch eingeschweißt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

^ ja... so ein tamagotchi-keiity-game... 
< hat einspiel das er nur einmal gespielthat udn morgen via eBay verkauft
v hat auch ein "nur einmal gespielt" spiel


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

^ nicht nur eins^^
< hat nen ganzes Regal voll Nur-einmal-gespielter-Spiele^^
v hat ganz viele Spiele mehrmals gespielt


----------



## $n4re (16. April 2009)

^ ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spielt zur zeit aber nur nich WoW oder HdRo
v spielt lieber Offline


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

^ möp, falsch
< fühlt sich in offline spielen so einsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v spielt lieber mit der konsole ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

^ net nur hab zwar 4 Nintendo Konsolen aber i zogge mit allem gleich gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also offline wie Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Retro Zogger und Nintendo Sammler
v kennt wahrscheinlich nicht einmal mehr das NES und World Cup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

^ hält mich für komplett bescheuert
< Hat keine Lust, jetzt dann den alten Bus aus der Scheune zu schieben
v Will's vermutlich auch nicht für mich machen.


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

^ Nö will i net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Is langweilig und will nach Hause auf der GC Tony Hwak Pro Skater 2 zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Is wahrscheinlich kein Retro Zogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (16. April 2009)

^ ne nich wirklich^^
< weiss nicht was er nu schreiben soll
v weisses auch ned


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

^ Der da streut wüste Gerüchte
< Hat sich grad beim-im-Ohr-Kratzen verletzt
v Fragt sich, wie das denn bitte geht


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

^ nö kennt das selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< will immer noch nach hause zoggen
v  will auch nach hause


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

^ Ich _bin_ Zuhause
< Ist Zuhause
v Fragt sich, was der Tag wohl noch so bringen mag.


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

^ nein, da ich es bereits weiß
< antwort: regenwetter, arbeiten, tanzen gehen, arbeiten, essen, arbeiten
v hat einen vollgestopften terminkalender


----------



## Tade (16. April 2009)

^ Relativ
< Macht heute abend eine Appletini-Party in Gedenken an JD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Mag keine Appletinis


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

^ was issn dat??? Aber wat der bauern net kennt mag er net also irgendwie auch wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde es aber wahrscheinlich probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< is kein bauer
v bist du ein bauer?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. April 2009)

^ was zu Teufel ist "nimm 2"?
< hört sich gerade auf youtube alle Themes der alten Disney-Serien an *in Nostalie schwelg*
v Spielt Killerspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

^ Ja,obwohl der Begriff einfach nur total dämlich ist,und ich ihn im Alltag nicht benutze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist grad aufgestanden
v ebenfalls


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

^ nein schon seit 06.30 uhr wach
< mag die neue sig und dat neue ava vonm Razyl "dem Ei" net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v magst du sie??


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

^ geht so ^^
< hört LP nimmer so gern, die waren früher, wo sie noch nicht in deutschand bekannt waren, 10000 mal besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag LP so gar ned


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

^ mäp falsch, LP > all =)
< findet das Dracun den Obama wieder haben will,aber das kann er vergessen =)
v will auch keinen Obama mehr hier sehen ^^


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

^ richtig bin eher der mteallica, ärzte, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd etc Hörer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ja lebt in einer eigenen retro Welt manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v versteht mich bestimtm net ;-)

@ Razyl
^ Falsch Nur wat anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< siehe oben 
v siehe oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

^ LP ==> the best ==> Ava + Sig bleibt 
< geht jetzt erstmal was essen
v hat auch hunger


----------



## LoLTroll (16. April 2009)

^ habe keinen Hunger =/
< Hat gerade Monkey Island 1 ausgegraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Liebt sicher auch die alten Lucas Arts Adentures


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

^ jap und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Ist grad selbstgebackenes RosinenBrot so richtig selbst gemacht mit mehl, hefe etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ohne backautomat
v hat kein selbstgebackenes RosinenBrot


----------



## LoLTroll (16. April 2009)

^hat dafür selbst gebackenen Tassenkuchen
< Fährt dank Abwrakprämie seit neuestem einen Hyundai i10 Neuwagen
v Ist noch nicht aus der Fühererscheinprobezeit raus!


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

^ hab noch gar keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< kann aber auch so autofahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und will noch mehr selbstgebackenes RosinenBrot haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag kein selbstgebackenes RosinenBrot


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

^ jop
< ´findet das GRID ein geniales game ist =)
v weiß nicht was das ist -.-


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

^ Grindcore? Tolle Musik.
< Warum ist der Server off?
v Hä? Warum!!


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

^ k.A wow ist eh dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spielt Race Driver Grid
v ist nun schlauer =)


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

^ WoW _ist_ dumm. Aber von WoW redet auch keiner.
< Geht zu Rock Im Park
v Geht am 30.07. zum Linkin Park-Konzert in Stuttgart


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

^ nö da bin ich nicht da =)
< Hat langeweile grad =/
v hat keine langeweile


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

^ Hat komplett recht. Hab gerade das Linkin Park-Ticket bestellt.
< Da kann mir garnicht langweilig sein
v Hat einen Gammel-PC


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< afkweinen
v hat aufmunternde worte für mich^^


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

^ ohh armes tuck tuck ...das wird schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< will ein paar ganz bestimmte spiele haben für meine sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag auch kein LP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

^ wie vorhin schon geschrieben, stimmts nur teils
< hat grad neues spielzeug von ToNk bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v geht heute noch einkaufen und bringt üeier mit


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

^ falsch. ich ess die selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist egoistisch was ü-eier angeht
v sammelt/sammelte ü-ei figuren


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

^ schon lange nimmer
< kauf die meistens nur wegen der schokolade und dem "überraschungsmoment"
v hat im keller ganz viele junior tüte figuren


----------



## leorc (16. April 2009)

^ nö
< kauft sich keine ü-eier mehr...da nur noch an schokolade interessiert
v findet die kleinen Plastikfiguren irgendwie immer noch süss


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

^ ähm... nein
< findet andere dinge süß
v was findest du süß?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

^ schokoladeeeee
< liebt schokolade und vertilgt kiloweise im monat (hey, aber man siehts mir null an ^^)
v wird schlecht bei zuviel schoki ^^


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

^ definitiv
< mag den kater seiner freundin net :/
v mag katzen/kater


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

^ sollte es besser wissen
< mag hunde mehr als katzen
v auch


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

^ Weder noch. Meerschweinchen = best.
< Hat jetzt In Flames an
v Wird heute noch ein blaues (...) Wunder erleben.


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

^ naja ^^
< freut sich tierisch, das svw im dfb UND uefa halbfinale gegeneinander spielen *juchuuuuuu*
v interessiert das wenig ^^


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

^ Hat insofer recht, weil der Sieger des Pokalspiels ja schießlich unser Gegner im Finale wird.
< Fürchtet, dass seine Knie nicht mehr aufhört, weh zu tun
v Findest sich selbst unwiederstehlich


----------



## mookuh (16. April 2009)

^ eigentlich ja nicht
< ist müde
v ist topfit


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

^ Sofern du mit "topfit" "fix und fertig" meinst, hast du recht.
< schaut grad einen bescheuerten Film auf VOX 
v Weiss nicht, ob er/sie jetzt schlafen sollte.


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

^doch weiß ich, nämlich def noch ned^^
< isst erstma nen snickers eis
v hätte auch gern eins


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

^ Weniger.
< Findet den Film auf VOX bescheuert
v Sollte DHdRO anfangen.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

^ hab ich schon längst!
< mag das Spiel wegen der Atmosphäre und der netten Story und der guten grafik und und und...^^
v mag das Spiel überhaupt nicht


----------



## leorc (16. April 2009)

^ nie gespielt
< fängt seit er von wow losgekommen ist besser kein mmorpg mehr an (naja bei sw:tor wirds echt wieder ne versuchung geben)
v wartet auch auf sw:tor


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

^ auf wat? ^^
< wartet auf irgendeins in ferner zukunft (immo gibts da nix interessantes für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
v hat mit wow erst mit mmorpgs angefangen


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

^ Nein, das stimmt nicht.
< Aber zu Buffed bin ich erst durch WoW gekommen.
v Dem da ist langweilig.


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ DER da ist nicht langweilig
< versucht sich grad ne dk tank skillung zu basteln, aber verzweifelt dran
v hat schon brav geskillt (auch mit dual spec)


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

^ Skillen? Gibt's nicht.
< Knie tut weh
v Ist offenbar eine Frau.


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ sehr wahrscheinlich sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< tut der kopf gleich weh vom überlegen ^^
v rät mir zu eisigem apfelsaft *EG* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. April 2009)

^ ist eine frau... 
< rät nicht zu eisigem apfelsaft sondern zu epibatidin, valium oder anderen ähnlichen mitteln 
v hält das für schwachsinn und hat recht


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

^ Alter, der Typ labert ein Scheißdreck...
< Alter, der aber auch.
v Der/die is aber am Schlimmsten, eeey...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

^ hey
< das is nicht nett
v sag doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

^ *was sag*
< hat heute Geburtstag ... am selben tag wie Carcharoth 
v hat langeweile


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

(igitt, direkt Carcha flamen gehen, mom gleich wieder da)


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. April 2009)

^ wird gleich editen 
< findets lustig, dass razyl und carcha heute bday haben :S
v interessiert das nicht im geringsten


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

^ doch sehr wohl
< ist trotzdem glücklich
v ist verwirrt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

^ warum editieren? Das würde den sinnlosen Effekt doch nur einen Sinn geben und damit zerstören. 8)
< hat Probleme <.<
v auch


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ häh?
< wie jetzt?
v banane?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. April 2009)

^ brot mit käse
< das war einer  seiner sinnlosesten sätze
v hat schon sinnloseres gepostet


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ niemals...
< würd sowas echt nie tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v dagegen schon


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

^ Alle hacken auf mir rum.
< *cry*
v hackt bestimmt gleich weiter <.<


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

^ PAUL HALT DEINEN MUND!!
< Lalalaalala...
v Bunte Blumen... schönes Rot... schalalala...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

^ Mowl!
< Fresse!
v Klappe!


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ WAAAAAASSSSSSSS?????
< afkweinen
v pffft


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

^ :O
< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ !!!!!!
< ganz feuchte augen hat
v ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

^ *tröst*
< *entschuldig*
v ?


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ !
< *verzeih*
v  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

^ SLAYEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!
< DIMMUUUUUU!!!
v MAAAARDUUUUUUK!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

^ zerstört die knisternde Atmosphäre
< ist stinkig
v bestimmt auch



aaaaaber .......














SLAAAAYYYERRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ warum sollte ich stinkig sein????
< gar keinen grund dazu hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat auch keinen ^^


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^hat nicht gelesen
< auch nicht (daher auch stinkig)
v verzeiht mir


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

^ Nie-mals.
< NIE-MALS!
v NIEMALS!!


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

^ genau. ich finde auch das zu zu viel "Ritter der Kokosnuss" schaust
< liebt monty phyton
v weiß nicht wer das ist


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2009)

^ doch weiß ich hab Ritter d. Kokosnuss & Life of the Brain zu hause
< *singt* Always look on the brght side of Life *pfeift*
v hält mich verrückt und hat manchmal recht damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

^ *pfeifft und sigt mit* Always look on the briiiiight side of life....
< wirft mit Kühen um sich und beschimpft engländer
v muss 3 prüfungen bestehen um über die brücke zu kommen!


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. April 2009)

^ schon erledigt und erfolgreich, nur mit einmal hinfallen, über die brücke gekommen
< lest gerade den post über mir
v spielt sicher gerade WoW


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2009)

^ Nein bin auf arbeit (udn mein pc selber is zur zeit immer noch defekt)
< will nach hause
v ist zu hause (aufgruznd dessen fällt mir ein schönes lied ein : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VogMxxmFeWw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

^ Daheim is' schon schön...
< Ja, daheim is' schön.
v Is doch so, oder?


----------



## Veleron345 (17. April 2009)

^ ja 
< ja
v ja


----------



## Raheema (17. April 2009)

^ warum ja? egal ja 


< ist grade von der schule wieder da 


v macht keine schule mehr ios schon fertig


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ aye, schon lange ^^
< schmeißt sich erstma brötchen in ofen
v hat schon lange gefrühstückt^^


----------



## Vanier (17. April 2009)

^ Stimmt schon vor gut 12 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< *gähnt* Und hört Musik
v Gähnt bestimmt auch


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< gähnt den ganzen tag
v hat ein mordshunger


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2009)

^ nö eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< war gezwungen sich Bridget Jones Schokolade zum Frühstück anzugucken udn i habe es überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v hat Mitleid mit mir und is auch ein bissel stolz auf mich weil i noch lebe und standhaft geblieben bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ öhm...
< ist mächtig stolz auf dracun, hat aber kein mitleid
v braucht halt kein mitleid


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

^ Sieht so aus.
< Ist grad' 32 geworden. 28 noch.
v Geht jetzt schlafen.


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ hrhr nee, aber grz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist noch so gar nicht müde^^ 
v geht gleich auf disco tour ^^


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

^ Könnte falscher nicht liegen
< hasst Disco. Sogar das Wort macht mich aggressiv.
v Mag Hummeln.


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

^ eher nicht
< mag überhaupt kein fliegezeugs
v fasst spinnen auf mal mit den händen an


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

^ Nur wenn sie tot sind oder Vogelspinnen.^^ Oder ganz ganz klein. Also so nen millimeter. Alles dazwischen ist widerlich.
< mag Schlagen eh lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Rodney (18. April 2009)

^ Was nich 4 oder 2 Beine hat ist suspekt, richtig.
< Hat Meerschweinchen
v Isst Meerschweinchen


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ schlagen sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< denkt, dass du eher schlangen meinst ^^
v mag skorpione


----------



## Rodney (18. April 2009)

^ Ich _bin_ Skorpion.
< Skorpion hat werder vier noch zwei Beine.
v Skorpion muss suspekt sein.


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ was immer du sagst ^^
< Ihre musikalische Übereinstimmung mit ToNk-PiLs ist Sehr hoch
v häh? wat will die?


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

^ popen !!!
< lalala
v hallo?



XD


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ ?
< banane?
v kapiert nix


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

^ Stimmt!
< Kapiert nix!
v Trinckt


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ schlafensgehzeit?
< toooonnnnkkkkk.... rette mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v is leider (noch) nicht tonk


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

^ ich glaub nicht Oo
< nach denken
v mir etwas schenken


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ kopf gefallen?
< schenkt nur leuten was, die sie kennt und mag ^^
v is immernoch ned tonk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

^ Trostpreis?
< Kopfschmerzen
v auch Musik hören


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

Wasn hier los?


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ tooonnkkkk
< *freu*
v bääätsch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> < schenkt nur leuten was, die sie kennt und mag ^^



^ Wo ist denn mein Geschenk? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< vor allem, was heißt hier bätsch?
v ?


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

^ kein Kommentar 
< hofft auf keine Flams
v insider?


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ immernoch da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< futtert schokochips ^^
v müsste schon lange im bett sein ^^


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

^ ich glaube nicht
< *grmmm*
v Wenn das Bier im Magen sinkt, am morgen auch die  Schüssel stinkt


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ neee
< kann sich was trinken angeht beherrschen! @tonk: geschenk für dich
v tonk? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

^ Yeah, danke^^
< *freu*
v will bestimmt auch eins


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ jaaaaaaaaaaaa
< mag geschenke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v schenkt mir auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

Bitte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

^ muste mir ma erkläre xD
< immer noch musik hören Oo
v Für die einen ist es Klopapier, für die anderen  die längste Serviette der Welt.


edit: @*Nimmue*


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ ma hingefallen?
< daaaannnkkkkeeee tonk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau das, was ich brauche ^^
v weiß was mir gefällt ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

^ joar
< wär zwar lieber selbst aktiv, aber was solls^^
v muss dabei lachen


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ sicher D
< hat noch muskelkater von der letzten lustigen nacht^^
v bestimmt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

^ nö eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss sich schonen, für heute abend
v würde gerne wissen wieso


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ damenbesuch? *EG*
< will immer alles wissen, weil neugierig!
v hast denn alles für einen damenbesuch da?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

^ nein @ damenbesuch und nein @ ausstattung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht auf ein Konzert
v will wohl wissen welches ...


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ nope
< weiß es, hat beweis fotos
v ist zum glück tonk^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

^ kann gerne vorbei kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss nach dem Konzert massiert werden
v naaaa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist doch tierisch schüchtern =))))
v 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

^ und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ebenfalls, aber anonymität ftw^^
v oooder?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. April 2009)

^ das kannste laut sagen!
< lässt in internet foren öfters die sau raus, weils ja ANONYM ist ;D
v hasst solche leute


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< sieht das ganze ja genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v *hug* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

^ *zurück-hug*
< *freu*
v *noch mehr will*


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ neeed
< /rnd Nimmue würfelt eine 100 (1-100)
v *hughug*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

^ *kuschel*
< *aufwärm*
v noch mehr?^^


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ neeed
< /rnd Nimmue würf.... ach lassen wir das... *100* ^^
v *kuschelkuschel*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

^ *heftig kuschel*
< *noch heftiger kuschel*
v *noch viel heftiger kuschel*


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ *schnurr*
< *extremheftigkuschel*
v moooorrrreeeee


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

^ gelenkig wie ne Katze
< findet Gefallen daran
v soll mir mehr zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

_______________________________________________________________________

                     ich glaube es gehört nicht hier her ^^


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ bilder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< kratzt wie ne katze
v *aua*

@Palasch1994: Zeig der Mama mal den Ausknopf an deinem PC ^^


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

ämm ich glaube dir soll es egal sein wie lange ich on bin oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ nein, weil 1. spielst du hier nicht richtig mit, 2. st******* du ein wenig ^^
< will zweisamkeit
v will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

^ bekommst ein keks
< musik hören
v hör ich da ein mimimi?


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ *ignorier*
< wartet seit gut 34 std auf einen gm ^^
v tröstet mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

^ muh
< mäh
v grunz 

(Hab ich da was von Bildern gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wünscht tonk viel spaß aufm konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v guten morgen ^^


----------



## jeef (18. April 2009)

^ back ^^
< ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist wohl gerade aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

^ nee
< immernoch wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat schon schön geschlummert


----------



## Toraka' (18. April 2009)

^ja
< nimmt den keks aus palaschusw's hand und frisst ihn. lecker, schon 12312 kekse gefressen.
gleichzeitig alarmiert der lärm palasch's mutter, die nun durchgreift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v möchte auch nen keks (lecker)


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

^ nö
< lacht Toraka aus
v wer bist du überhaubt?


----------



## LoLTroll (18. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< Geht gleich Schuhe kaufen Oo
v besitzt 200 Paar davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

^ ne nur 6 Paar
< essen
v auch essen


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

^ Nö
< Hat kein Hunger
v hat Bestimmt Hunger


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

^ nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< meine katze streicheln 
v ein witz erzählen


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

^ Streichelt weiter
< Fällt kein Witz ein
v Soll den Witz erzählen


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

^ _Zwei Jäger gehen auf die Jagd und wandern durch den Wald. Plötzlich greift sich der eine an die Kehle und stürzt zu Boden. Der andere Jäger gerät in Panik und ruft den Notarzt an: "Ich glaube mein Freund ist tot, was jetzt?" Der Arzt sagt: "Beruhigen Sie sich! Zunächst einmal müssen Sie sicher gehen, dass Ihr Freund wirklich tot ist." Kurze Pause, dann ein Schuss. Dann kommt er wieder ans Telefon. "OK, erledigt, und was jetzt?"


< katze weiter streicheln
v auch ein witz erzählen D
_


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

^ ööööhm nö
< ihm ist schlecht
v ihm gehts gut =)


----------



## villain (18. April 2009)

^ hat recht - mir scheint die sonne aus dem ar***   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< geht gleich einkaufen
v relaxed gerade schön


----------



## Yukiii (18. April 2009)

^ wird viel spaß beim shoppen haben
< wird nun noch gammeln wollen
v hat auch nichts besonderes vor


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

^ Stimmt
< Macht wirklich nix
v bestimmt auch nicht


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

^ doch  farme pet ...
< vol gelangweilt 
v hört musik


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

^ Stimmt (Adorned Brood; Storm)
< Startet Battleforge
v Hört auch Musik


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

^ logo^^
< Infected Mushroom
v denkt das issn gericht


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

^ Dachte eher spontan an Mario

< Installiert gerade Pristontale II (aus dem Buffed heft)

v Erzählt mir jetzt,wie das Spiel ist^^


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

^ öhm ööh  gut?^^
<*hust*
v HILFE


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

^ Erhofft sich Hilfe (Die er nicht bekommt).

< Liest das Buffed heft

v Liest gerade auch Buffed


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

^ logisch^^
< raided naxx aus fun
v raided ulduar


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

^ Hat seit beinahe einem Jahr WoW - Pause

< Trinkt Energy

v Trinkt gerade Bier / Vodka


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

^ Schön wärs 
< Trinkt nur Orangensaft (Momentan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
v Hat keinen Durst


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

^ Lügt,denn ich habe sehr wohl Durst. Leider sind meine 2 Energy Flaschen und 2 Dosen schon aufgebraucht.

< macht gerade beim ^-<-v Spiel mit

v tut dies ebenfals


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

^ nö hab ja bier 
< hat bier
v hat bier xD


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

^ hat bier

< hat kein bier

v ist halb betrunken


----------



## leorc (18. April 2009)

sry double post


----------



## leorc (18. April 2009)

^ hätte mich fast ertappt (gestern um die uhrzeit hättest du recht gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
< zieht sich jetzt mal die nächsten paar folgen von 24 rein (hab erst gestern angefangen bin noch bei Staffel 1 XD)
v hat schon längst alles bis und mit Staffel 6 gesehen


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

^ Leider nur bis staffel 3

< Ist beinahe fertig mit dem Southpark nachschau Unterricht. Habe bereits 11 Staffeln nach der reinfolge nach nachgeschaut.

v Hat natürlich schon alle Folgen gesehen.


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

^ nein guckt das nicht so oft findet das aber lustig ^^ 





< hört grade technobase.fm


v kennt den sender


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

^ kennt einen Sender,den mein Gehirn auch kennt und dank meiner telepatischen Fähigkeiten kenn ich auch dass,was mein Gehirn kennt.Also kenne ich den Sender durch das kennen meines Gehirns.-

< Höre derzeit FFN

v Ist unter mir


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

^ jap ^^ NA DENN? FFN 



< kommt aus niedersachen und kennt FFN


v kommt auch aus niedersachsen und kennt die sender


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

^ kommt aus dem selben Bundesland wie ich.

< Leerzeichen

v Sagt mir,wie hoch die Chance ist, dreimal hintereinander ,mit einem 6 seitigen würfel,die 5 zu würfeln.


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

^ hmm keine ahung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3prozent? ;D 


< mach jetzt seinen 988 post6 und hat bald 900 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



v hat noch nicht so viele ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

^ hat weniger Posts als die Katze

< Ist eigendlich selten in diesem Teil unterwegs.Sonst spiele ich oft einfach nur den "helfer". 

v Ist aber nicht so lange angemeldet wie ich


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

^Denkste xD
< +1 Post
V hatt einen Ava


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

^ ja die katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


< sollte den mal wechseln ^^ 



v wechseln seien ava jede woche


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

@ Hunter du bist doch kürzer als ich Regestriert,warum denkste?^^

^ Nur ab und an. Meinen Gnom hatte ich etwa 9 Monate,Gardisten 4. Den hier seit heute. 

< Ist noch Hellwach

v ist Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

^genau woher weist du das? 



< ist gerne im nachtschwärmer 


v ist nicht im nachtschwärmer


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

^ weiß es,da ich dich Forum in diesem Thema erwischt hatte.

< Ist dort eigendlich nie

v Wartet sehnsüchtig auf Allimania 20.


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

^ naja geht ^^ 



< hat sich alle folgen angehört


v hat das auch


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

^ Kenne die schon quasi Auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< Hofft gerade,dass er beim Buffed gewinnspiel den Laptop gewinnt,damit er auch die Spiele ordentlich zocken kann.(Aion z.b.Habe derzeit echt eine Gurke)
Ahja,wehe ihr kauft euch ein Heft und sinkt meine Chancen ;(^^

v Hat nen richtig guten Rechner


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

^ nö einen der ersten vista is nicht so gut 



< möchte einen besseren Pc 



v möchte das auch


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

^ Klar möchte ich das

< Besitzt ebenfalls einen der ersten Vista Laptops.

v Ist mein Sponsor für einen besseren Rechner^^


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

^ nö,ich habe einen guten pc
< will nen neuen nvidia treiber =/
v weiß nicht warum


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

^ stimmt

< bleibt noch etwa 20 minuten on

v bleibt noch länger als 3 stunden wach


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

^ nö



< will sich zur Konfirmation einen neuen kaufen oder geburstag und weinachten zusammen ( habe am 22.12 ^^ 


v hat da nicht geburstag


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

^ nö, hab da nich
< hihi
v haha


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

^ zeit fürs ritalin :S
< hat weniger posts als v, denn
v ist razyl


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

^ mag sein
< warum poste ich hier?
v ist Grüne Brille


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

^ lügt

< Bin ich

v Ist nicht Chuck norris,weder Bruce lee noch die Supernanny


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

^nein 


y ist Steffen ^^ 


v ist nicht steffen


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

^ ist schneller als ich
< hat editet
v mag den edit nicht


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

^ Ist langsamer als Raheema

< geht jetzt off

v geht in spätestens 3 stunden pennen


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

^mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


< edit auch oft



v mach das nicht


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

^ab und zu^^
< geht farmen
v kommt vom farmen


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ eher nicht^^
< wartet seit ... *rechne* ... 56 std auf einen GM.....
v o.O


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

^ warte seit etwa genauso lange auf das neue spiritbeast ....
< warte immernoch 
v wartet auch


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

^ ist wohl ein hunter
< ist kein hunter und deswegen bockt ihn das spiritbeast kein bisschen
v spielt kein wow


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ möp falsch
< hab mich aber die ersten zwei jahre erfolgreich gegen wow gewehrt ^^
v spiel seit release


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. April 2009)

^ hat gespielt
< vor wotlk mit WoW aufgehört
v ist ein WoW fanboi


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ nope, aber wenn es so wäre, wäre ich ein fangirl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< loggt aber jetzt ma aus
v loggt jetzt erst ein ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

^ nö, schon seit 10 Minuten oder so
< war auf evil metal konzert und tut nacken weh
v will mich nicht massieren ;(


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ stimmt^^
< kriegt komische videos gezeigt
v hat vergessen bitte bitte zu sagen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

^ bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte!!!
< muss sich erniedrigen, um Spass zu haben, hey was für eine Seltenheit
v na, hats gewirkt?^^


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ hmmm






























< massiert tonk ^^

v *schnurr*?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

^ mehr als *schnurr*
< *schnurr, stöhn, süßguck*
v Suuuper Massöse


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ möse?
< will das süß gucken als beweisfoto haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v o.O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

^ :O
< nicht ohne Gegenleistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ hmmm
< überlegt sich die tage mal was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v wird sich hoffentlich dran halten dann^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

^ wenn es sich für die Gegenleistung lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< sieht zwar sonst ziemlich kacke aus, aber so nen Blick bekomm ich schon hin xD
v wird sich wundern, oder übergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ weiß ned^^
< ist aber tierisch gespannt wie an dir nen süßer blick ausschaut ^^
v übt den blick schonma vorm spiegel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

^ xD
< *`machts tatsächlich*
v soll ja nicht enttäuscht werden


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< sich schnell was feines überlegen muss
v ne idee äußert^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

^ ich lass da alles ganz bei dir
< *gespannt ist*
v schon ne Idee?^^


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ hmm
< ja... aber muss nochma gucken^^
v hat geduld


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

^ joar klar
< muss sich mit dem Bild ja zum Deppen machen :O
v würdigt das hoffentlich mit etwas äußerst interessantem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ sicher^^
< versprochen
v *freu*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

^ na und wie
< ist schon verdammt gespannt
v möchte bestimmt auch von mir massiert werden


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^  JAAAA
< dabei einschlafen mag^^
v 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

^ okeee
< hat nur eine Frage
v welche Stelle soll ich massieren? :O


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

^ müde^^
<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

^ zerstört unsere schöne Zweisamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< *cry*
v möp


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ störenfried 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< gleich zu bett geht
v auch gleich schön träumen geht^^


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

^jupp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< gaaaaaanz müde ist
v auch


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ *nick*
< sagt allen ganz lieb gute nacht^^
v wünscht mir angenehme träume^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

^ klar doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht auch pennen
v postet wohl einige Stunden nach mir


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

^ ~ 2 1/2 Stunden nach dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat Langeweile
v hat auch Langeweile


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

^ Hat recht

< Ist gerade Aufgewacht

v Ist auch gerade Aufgestanden


----------



## Ayi (19. April 2009)

^ nö bin schon länger wach
< und nicht einmal müde
v hat gerade Hunger?


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

^ Hat anscheinend Wahrsagerei studiert.

< Geht in ~ 10 minuten Frühstücken.

v Hat schon gegessen


----------



## leorc (19. April 2009)

^nö das frühstück hab ich mir heute geschenkt
< ist einfach zu spät aufgestanden für nen frühstück und geht deshalb gerade zum kaffeetrinken über
v kriegt heute keinen kaffee und kuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ stimmt, kaffee bäääh
< haut sich gleich knack&back brötchen rein ^^
v kennt dir ned


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

^ was für dinger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hatten Hello Kitty Avatar
v mag kein Hello kitty


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat ganze 3 sachen von hello kitty, mitgebracht von meiner mutter aus china ^^
v o.O


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

^ O.o

< Hört gerade "Der Boon".

v hatt natürlich schon alle folgen gesehen.


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ neee
< hat noch keine gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v *schüttelt den kopf*


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

^ hat recht

< schüttelt den Kopf

v Schüttelt den Kopf


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

^ nein, höre gerade kein metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hört gerade nur das rauschen der pc-lüfter
< hört gerade was anderes


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. April 2009)

^ höre guns'n'roses
< mag die band
v mag die band auch


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

^ hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat aber das letzte album noch nicht
v mag guns `n roses nicht


----------



## Insert_Name_Here (19. April 2009)

^hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat ne neue digi cam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat n pickel am arsch xDD


----------



## leorc (19. April 2009)

^ hmm nicht das ich wüsste, heute aber auch nicht gesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< hat keinen Bock morgen wieder früh aufstehen zu müssen
v darf morgen ausschlafen


----------



## m3o91 (19. April 2009)

^ nicht nur ein
< schaut zum ersten mal ins spieleforum
v stinkt


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

^ gleich so unfreundlich
< stinkt kein bisschen *schnüffel*
v duftet


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

^ jetzt ja
< auf dem konzert gestern hab ich auch pöse gestunken^^
v muss dabei lachen


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

^ nicht wirklich o_O
< geht in einer stunde nach 2 wochen ferien wieder zur schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat keine schule mehr


----------



## bkeleanor (20. April 2009)

^ richtig...hab ich nicht mehr.
< Freut sich aufs Bettchen...jetzt schon
v hat richtig gut geschlafen


----------



## d2wap (20. April 2009)

^ nein
< freut sich auf den stressigen tag heute... extra lang arbeiten, sportstudio... hmpf..
v hat heute frei


----------



## leorc (20. April 2009)

^ Nachmittags schon, Sechseläuten ftw^^
< für ihn gehts erst ab morgen wieder so richtig los
v hat keine Ahnung was Sechseläuten ist


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< spricht halt hochdeutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v spricht auch hochdeutsch ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

^ joar, mit "einem Hauch" berlinerisch
< muss sich konzentrieren, um nicht "ick" (ich) und "jegen" (gegen) zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v würde jetzt wohl gerne mit mir quasseln, um das zu hören^^


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

^ willste mich in nen ts locken oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< kann durchaus auch plattdütsch sprechen ^^
v hat plattdütsch noch nie gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

^ ne nicht unbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss auch kein plattdeutsch hören
v muss jetzt erstmal auf mich verzichten


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

^ :O
< *grummel*
v "reeee" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

^ reeee
< möp
v möhöppel


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

^ wb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< war ganz alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v war nicht alleine


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

^ nö, nicht wirklich^^
< musste aber ständig auf nen Hundehintern glotzen
v hat stattdessen gefaulenzt


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

^ so in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat die ruhe genossen *EG*
v  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

^ !
<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v :O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

^ ?
< jetzt erstma nackig duschen geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v *sabber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

^ :O ohne mich?
< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ...


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

^ will mit duschen gehen
< duscht in einer halben stunde ungefährt
v hat seit 2 tagen nicht mehr geduscht =)


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

^ möp falsch^^
< hat doch vorhin erst geduscht ^^
v mag lieber badewannen^^


----------



## leorc (20. April 2009)

^ ne die sind mir meistens zu klein
< hat einfach zu lange beine für ne Badewanne
v duscht jeden morgen kalt


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

^ verrückt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< friert schon bei +19°C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat auch immer kalte füße


----------



## leorc (20. April 2009)

^ ne kalte füsse plagen mich selten
< findet aber trotzdem, dass sommer geiler als winter ist 
v freut sich auch auf den sommer


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

^ ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist eher der schnee-fan
v liebt das rodeln genau wie ich ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. April 2009)

^ aber nur auf Plastiktüten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Leidenschaftlicher Zocker und hasst zur Zeit Alternate.de weil i seit 3 Wochen drauf warte meinen RAM wieder zukriegen
v kein Nintendo Sammler wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

^ stimmt^^
< sammelt nur streichholzschachteln
v sammelt nix


----------



## Dracun (20. April 2009)

^ falsch Kölsch Bierdeckel & Nintendo Konsolen & Nintendo Spielen
< ich liebe Nintendo Konsolen
v Kein Nintendo Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

^ jop,kein Fan,mag aber Nintendo trotzdem
< Ist mies gelaunt
v ist gut gelaunt


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

^ eigentlich schon ^^
< grad die müden 5 min hat
v auch nur am gähnen is


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

bäääh... doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. April 2009)

^ joa 
< schläft gerne lange
v steht gerne früh auf


----------



## leorc (21. April 2009)

^ lol du spinnst wohl   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< pennt wenn er darf bis in die puppen
v 's wecker klingelt morgen vor 6:00 Uhr


----------



## villain (21. April 2009)

^ ja: 5: 30 uhr
< will dann noch weiterschlafen
v freut sich über das pech von ^ weil er/ sie erst später aufstehen muss


----------



## leorc (21. April 2009)

^ hmm werde dann um die 5:30 an dich denken
< doch halt dann schlaf ich ja noch ne stunde
v hat morgen frei


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

^ nöö hab schule
< unterhält sich gerade in skype
v hat kein skype


----------



## villain (21. April 2009)

^ doch habe skype
< benutzt skype kaum
v guckt nachher nicht dr. house


----------



## Rhokan (21. April 2009)

^ hat recht, is mittlererweile iwie langweilig... : /
< schreibt morgen deutsch prüfung
v fällt nicht ein was er bei diesem blöden nach unten pfeil schreiben soll, wie mir auch


----------



## Nimmue (21. April 2009)

^ meistens^^
< verabschiedet sich hiermit bis donnerstag (weil ich live beim spiel svw-hsv bin)
v  wünscht mir viel spaß und meint, ich soll nicht soviel bier trinken


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

^ okee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<wünscht Nimmue viel Spass und ich meine, Nimmue soll nicht soviel Bier trinken.

v weiss gerade nicht was machen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (22. April 2009)

^ häh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt zaretten holen
v raucht nicht


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

^ ja ich rauche nicht

< spielt gerade Warhammer

v du nicht


----------



## leorc (22. April 2009)

^ right
< surft einfach so nen bisschen in den weiten des internets herum
v isst gerade zu abend


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

^ öhm nö
< hat schon gegessen
v hat keinen Hunger


----------



## mookuh (22. April 2009)

^ stimmt hab gerade gegessen
< hatte ein Brot
v hat heute schon ne pizza gegessen


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

^ Nein das war vorgestern, glaube ich.

< Muss gleich in die Schule

v schwänzt(e) immer die Schule


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

^ leider zu oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< will grad arbeit schwänzen udn nach hause zu frau & kind 
v is zuhause


----------



## Tade (23. April 2009)

^Rischtisch
<freut sich tierisch auf ne nette kleine Grillparty die später statt findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist Vegetarier


----------



## Nimmue (23. April 2009)

^ naja "fast"
< ist wieder da und das fußballspiel war der HAMMER!!!!
v wayne? ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (23. April 2009)

^ Käse zum Whine?^^
< Blubb
v Hatt schonmal einen Flamer geflammt, weil  er einen Flamer geflammt, der einen Rechtschreibflamer geflammt, weil der selbst nen 
oooRechtschreibfehler gemacht hatt


----------



## Nimmue (23. April 2009)

^ wieso whine? o.O ...
< häh?
v weiß auch ned wieso huntermoon käse zum whine anbietet^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. April 2009)

^ nö nicht wirklich
< macht lieber Spässchen mit Nim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Schubbel, Gupp, Gupp!


----------



## Nimmue (23. April 2009)

^ toooonnnnkkkk
< schubbel häh?
v *hug*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. April 2009)

^ zurück *hug*
< *freu*
v glubbel!


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

^ manchmal machst du mir richtig angst Tonk alias name eine band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< freut sich wieder mal auf zuhause um wieder endlich ans einem pc arbeiten zu können bwz umräumen /aufräumen & neue boxen anzuschließen^^
v freut sich auch auf zu hause


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2009)

^ Jup, weil dann Wochenende ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Ist noch am arbeiten.
v Hat schon frei.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

^  Schön wärs
< Stimmt Wochenende...geil Abends extrem zogging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geil
v freut sich net aufs we sonder will lieber arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (24. April 2009)

^ Verrückt? Ich freu mich riesig aufs We und wohaaaaaaaaaaa es ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Geht morgen auf ne 70-Mann-starke Einweihungsfeier, wird da mit ein paar Freunden das Haus besetzten und ein Plakat mit der Aufschrift *Stoppt die Massenschuhhaltung* in den Wind hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Hat auch Blut an seinem Schuh kleben


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ neee
< guckt nochma zur sicherheit unter ihre schuhe... nope... kein blut
v ist schonmal auf ne volle zecke getrampelt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

^ Jup Sah sehr legger asu dat mistvieh hat mri voll die schuhe versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< WOCHENDE erst in knapp 1h und 15 min *heul*
v hat schon WE *blöde *piep*


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag nen eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v will auch eins


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

^ jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
< hat kein eis
v will auch bestimmt ein eis und hat grad auch keins so wie ich ...ich versteh dich wir leiden zusammen


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ möp falsch^^
< hab 10 eis am stiel im tiefkühlfach.. naja eigentlich nur noch 9 *eineisinderhandhält*
v *schnief*


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

^ wuaaaahhh mag dich net mehr will net mehr mit dir spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Will auch eis haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag nimue auch net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ ...
<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v *mireintaschentuchreich*


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

^ Hier hast du ein taschentuch
< mag nimue wieder (Sie is ja ne liebe)
v AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ sagste ja nur, damit du wen zum spielen hast ^^
< ned immer ne liebe is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v kauft sich auf dem heimweg eis^^


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

^ neee kein geld dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ißt zuhasue ein legger eis
v weiß net was sie sagen soll


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< ...
v ...


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

^...
< Yeah seite 100  Jubiläum *EDITH Fuck hat doch noch net gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
v Freut sich auch wie schneekönigin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ über seite 100?
< freut sich zum schein einfach mal wie eine schneekönigign DD (wenn wir sie dann jetzt erreicht haben^^)
v verteilt kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

^ wer will kekse haben mit ner dicken fetten 100 druff
< YEAAAAAAAH Seite 100 *EDITH FUCK VERDAMMTE KAGGE IMMER NOCH NET *
v freut sich net wie en schneekönigin


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ stimmt^^
< fragt sich, wann die 100 denn endlich erreicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v stellt schonma den sekt kalt ^^


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

^jetzt aber sekt her *korken knallen*
< schlürf 100 juhuuu *EDITH LANGSAM WIRDS MIR ZU BLÖD HAB JETZTA UCH FEIERABEND ALSO BIS DENNE DANN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
v betet das die 100 da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ hmm
< wir erreichen des wohl niemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist der erste auf seite 100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

^ ich glaube nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< komm gleich feierabend und juhuu
v hat schon feierabend


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ jop ^^
< wartet nu langsam auch sehnsüchtig auf die seite 100 ^^
v ist jetzt aber die 100 ^^


----------



## leorc (24. April 2009)

^ mal sehen....
<ne leider nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v ist aber wirklich die hundert


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ meinste?
< will die 100 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist auch schon ganz gespannt gewesen^^


----------



## Sammies (24. April 2009)

^nö nur neugierig 
<will gleich Pizza essen
v mag bestimmt auch mal nen Hordler Spielen^^


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ ich BIN hordlerin ^^
< freut sich immer noch über die 100
v freut sich auch *nudelholzhintermrückenversteck*


----------



## leorc (24. April 2009)

^ aber nein ich gönns dir natürlich
< *messer hinter rücken halt*
v freut sich aufs wochenende


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es will mich abstechen...
v


----------



## Mikroflame (24. April 2009)

^ oO

< Wochenendääh!^^

v Muss am WE Arbeiten


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ jain, nur haushalt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< will nen kaltes bierchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag kein bier


----------



## Mikroflame (24. April 2009)

^ bekommt kein Bier

< Trinkt schon ab und an,aber nichts geht über Energy ^^ 
Btw, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TVArz8yLRc...DE&index=32 . Könnte dich interessieren um deine Vorfreude auf ein Bier zu steigern^^

v MUHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat ihr trinken in der küche stehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v geht gleich raus, die sonne genießen!


----------



## Mikroflame (24. April 2009)

^ ;D

< Same

v ist nen Klugscheißer..Wer beachtet schon den unterschied zwischen Destro und Dextro^^


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ !!!
< kann sich das klugscheißen manchma erlauben ^^
v auch manchma lugscheißt


----------



## Raheema (24. April 2009)

^ jap ^^ 


v macht das imemr ausversehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


v kann nicht klugscheißen


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

^ wtf!?  ich bin ein Oberklugscheißer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat Langeweile
v Existiert.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< will musik hören, aber wow und winamp wollen ned zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v findet das auch doof


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

^ nope ich finds nicht doof.. !get iTunes!
< hat iTunes und ist glücklich damit
v hat auch iTunes


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ stimmt^^
< mag winamp aber trotzdem lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hört musik mit dem media player


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

^ nope.. mit iTunes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< guckt Kriegsfilme und mag sie
v mag Kriegsfilme nicht


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ stimmt nicht
< liebt zb black hawk down ^^
v mag genau den film nicht^^


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

^ den habe ich noch nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< guckt gerade nebenbei "Wir waren Helden"
v guckt das nicht


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< denkt, dass birk unbedingt mal black hawk down gucken sollte^^
v wird das auch tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

^ ich überlegs mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat Langeweile
v hat auch Langeweile


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

^ war zu schnell für mich
< is neu^^
v mag keine neuen


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

^ kommt drauf an...  manchmal akzeptiere ich Neulinge sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< fühlt sich gut unterhalten vom Nachtschwärmerthread :>
v findet es nicht so witzig


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ was is witzig?
< mag neue nicht *EG* ... ne schmarn
v 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< ist zutiefst gekränkt
v tröstet mich?^^


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ nööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< tröstet nur einen hier im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v doppel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

^ doppel? .... wat?
< Lacht immernoch über Tabunos DoubleFail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v Weiß nicht wer Tabuno is


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

^ hat recht
< is jez neugierig
v erklärt mir wer das is


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ der hat hier schonma geschrieben...
< aber wieso doppelfail?
v häh?


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

^ Lies den Nachtschwärmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Erst hat er nen Permabann kasiert, weil er Lilly als "Bannmama" bezeichnet hat, kurz darauf hat er sich mit einem neuem Account im Nachtschwärmer blicken lassen und wurde erneut gebannt - double Fail 
< Befiehlt euch nochmal, im Nachtschwärmer zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v tut das jetzt auch!


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

^ will mich zwingen was zu tun
< lässt sich nicht zwingen und gründet einen aufstand
v steht mir bei meinem aufstand zu seite?^^


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^100pro !
< würd sich nämlich auch nie zwingen lassen ^^
v :O


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

^ macht sich bei mir beliebt^^
< fängt ja schon wieder an zu spammen o.o
v is der meinung das spammer ihren sauerstoff nur zum tippen brauchen


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
< spam an die macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

^ yo
< joa
v ya?


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

^ so nich mein lieber
< macht es so
v mag es so?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ jaaaa
< *schnurr*
v *glücklichguck*


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

^ hat mich zum lachen gebracht
< verschluckt sich fast an seinem glas milch
v ruft den krankenwagen?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ wie war die nummer?
< hat nen erste hilfe schein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v reicht das ned


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

^ richtig
< hat aber auch nen erste hilfe schein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat keinen


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

^ doch doch^^
< macht party wegen der 1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v macht mit party


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

^ hat recht
< is schon längst verreckt weil ihr labert anstatt zu helfen o.o
v is jetzt traurig?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

^ verreckt???
< banane?? o.O
v häh?


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

^ was?
< bricht in schweiß aus
v wischt es schnell weg bevor das forum anfängt zu stinken


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

^ nö
< ich riech nix -> schnupfen
v kennt das


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

^ hat recht
< wird dadurch noch panischer und verteilt wäscheklammern im forum um den geruch zu 0wn3n
v hilft mit den geruch zu 0wn3n?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

^ häh?
< wäscheklammern und geruch?
v ist  genauso verpeilt wie ich ^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

^vielleicht
< geht jetzt tv schauen
v gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

^ cucu
< is jetz traurig^^
v is auch traurig?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

^ sollteich?
< genießt ein wenig die ruhe dann^^
v holt den baseballschläger raus


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

^ habe keinen baseballschläger
< genießt gerade 8 jahre alten bacardi mit guten freuden
v trinkt keinen bacardi


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

^ richtig ^^ bbbiiiieeeerrrr
< raidet nebenbei mit soner scheiß rnd grp, dass zeit bleibt zum spammen nebenbei ^^
v fühlt sich dadurch ned so einsam ^^


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

^öhm nö - bin mit guten alten freunden gerade beim pokern - also nicht gerade random und auf keinen fall einsam
< hat gerade einen guten pegel erreicht
v ist fast noch nüchtern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

^ minderjährig immer nüchern ^^


< darf noch kein alk trinken


v darf das schon


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

^jep
<darf schon seit JAAAHHHRRREEEEN alk trinken ^^
vtrinkt am liebsten wodka o


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

^ nein Cola oder so ^^ 


< mag kein wasser mehr (da getränk)


v mag wasser (das getränk)


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

^ Nein ich mag kein Wasser

< Trinkt lieber Cola

v ist süchtig nach Wasser


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

^ iiiiie wassa... das is ja so wie ne brotscheibe o.O
< is momentan wieder aufm milch-trip
v hilft mir von der Milch wegzukommen?


----------



## leorc (25. April 2009)

^ pfui, milch!
< hat bei dem guten Wetter keine Lust Physikübungen lösen zu müssen
v geht gleich an die Sonne


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

^ jap
< muss einkaufen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat schon eingekauft


----------



## Celdaro (25. April 2009)

^nope^^
< schlürft cappucino
v trinkt auch ne kaffeeart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

^ bääääh kaffee
< hasst kaffe und vor allem den kaffee duft
v hat schon 3 tassen kaffee getrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## New-Member (25. April 2009)

^Eine Person die mir ähnelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hasse Kaffee auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
<Auf der Suche nach nem neuen MMORPG 
vHerr der ringe Online Spieler


----------



## Anduris (25. April 2009)

^ nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hört grad Musik
v ebenfalls


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

^ nö
< trinkt grad Kaffee =)
v trinkt grad Bier


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

^ nein
< hat grad erst bier kalt gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v will auch eins


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

^ öhm nö nicht wirklich
< sucht grad seinen ring =O 
v denkt dabei an die HDRO ringe...


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

^ nein
< hat grad das erste bier genossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v trinkt kein bier^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

^ höh?
< dachte der 1. april wäre vorbei
für v ist der 1.april ein tag wie jeder andere auch


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< genau wie weihnachten und der ganze rotz 
v mag weihnachten


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

^ joa,Ferien und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat immer noch nicht den Ring gefunden argh
v hat hunger


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

^ immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht sich gleich kellogs holen
v will auch was abhaben ^^


----------



## Celdaro (25. April 2009)

^jap^^
< isst pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag pizza xD


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

^ joa schon
< hat nun hunger -.-
v holt sich nun was zu essen


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

^ ne keine zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< frisst chips und tankt zum ersten mal naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist mit mir ganz aufgeregt


----------



## leorc (26. April 2009)

^ aber sicher doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< drückt Nimmue die Daumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v hat noch nie getankt


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

^ stimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< findet tanken sooooooo geil ^^
v heilt lieber^^


----------



## Soldier206 (26. April 2009)

^ hat recht hab früher echt lieber geheilt
< zockt wegen WotLK nichtmehr weil es ihm zu noobig und eintönig geworden ist. (Pullen aoe weiterrenen, wieder pullen aoe, ....)
v findet WoW seit WotLK viel besser


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

^Habe schon vor WotLK aufgehört

< spielt jetzt Warhammer

v ist WoW-süchtig


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

^ süchtig? nope ^^
< wartet auf irgendein tolles mmorpg, welche immo noch ned ma in planung ist^^
v will aion spielen


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

^ neeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

< /vote unban Trolli

v du auch?


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

^ nope
< ist ziemlcih stark der Meinung: Gerechtfertigter Bann
v jaja,wieder einer der für Unbann ist


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

^ ist kein gerechtfertigter Bann!

< UNBAN!

v ist der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

^ häh?
< weiß noch ned ma warum betroffene person gebannt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v klärt mich auf


----------



## leorc (26. April 2009)

^ nöööö...ist nen insider und du bist outside 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist allerdings auch outside (sprich: hat auch nicht den blässesten Schimmer)
v fängt nen neues interessanteres gesprächsthema an


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

^ nö
< bleibt solange hartnäckig, bis sie es auch weiß
v fängt auch kein neues thema an ^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (26. April 2009)

^ richtig
< will auch wissen warum trolli gebannt wurde
v erklärt mir das


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

^ hat wohl im nachtschwärmer ein unpassendes Bild gepostet (fragt mich net wat, nun ja und da gab es halt en permban, denke mal da gab es noch ne vorgeschichte denn einfach so wird man ja net permban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
< is zwar schade um trolli aber ..hey what else... Trolli war funny mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v seid ihr jetzt zu frieden?


----------



## leorc (26. April 2009)

^ einigermassen
< will jetzt noch wissen was das fürn Bild war
v sagts mir


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ würd ich gern
< wills natürlich auch wissen (weil neugierig undso)
v weiß allerdings auch nix von dem bild


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

^ doch nur ungefähr irgendwas mit nem schädel udn en penis irgendwie sowat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< knabbert Chips udn trinkt cola und liest PC Action auf der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v sitzt zu hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat nu auch bock auf chips ... *gleich wieder da* ... soo *knabber*
v hat keine chips da (wenn du das bist dracun: isst paprika chips) ^^


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

^ falsch Peperoni
< chips leer und nun langeweile
v Nimmue kann sich aussuchen was sie schreiben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ !!!
< schreibt eh was sie will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v genießt heut abend noch ein bissi das wetter ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

^ genieß ich den ganzen tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist richtig richtig glücklich über den tag
v mag keine Sonne


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< liebt Schneeeeeee
v mag schnee gar nicht


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. April 2009)

^ mag schnee nur wenn ich dadrauf ski fahren kann
< fährt nächstes jahr wieder ski
v fährt lieber snowboard


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

^ Kann beides net fahren weder Snowboard noch Ski (will es auch garnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
< Liebt Cola
v Hat Daemiens Blog noch net gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (schleichwerbung PFUI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ pah...
< hat den natürlich schon gelesen ^^
v geht den jetzt schnell lesen


----------



## leorc (27. April 2009)

^nööö
< hatte heute schlechtes Wetter, aber war egal....stand ja eh nur im labor rum
v hofft auch auf gutes Wetter ab Freitag (1. Mai!!!)


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ latte ^^
< mag durchaus auch regen =) (aber nix geht über schnee^^)
v tanzt dick in den mai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (27. April 2009)

^Nöö, tanze dick auf ner 1.Mai-Demo unter freiem Himmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<leidet immer noch unter den Folgen einer feuchtfröhlichen Feier am Samstag^^
v hat am WE auch so richtig die Sau rausgelassen


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ nope
< läßt nie die sau raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat das früher mal gemacht


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

^ jap wie i noch jung & knackig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Zuhause, Sport auf der Wii Fit  gemacht, fühlt sich deswegen gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Sportmuffel?


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< starke raucherin, hält ned lang durch beim sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag auch schnee *G*


----------



## leorc (27. April 2009)

^ skifahren tu ich gern, sonst muss schnee aber nicht sein...wird wenn er nicht in den bergen liegt eh immer nur matsche
< hat den sommer viel lieber
v freut sich auch schon auf den ersten besuch im Freibad/ Strandbad


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ nope
< geht nicht mehr gerne schwimmen
v mag schnee *nerv* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

^immer noch nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< EX RAucher seit 2 einhalb Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v will immer noch wissen wer noch schnee mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< will endlich wieder rodeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v magst du schnee?


----------



## Anduris (27. April 2009)

^ eher nicht, aber im Winter dann lieber Schnee, anstatt so Piss-Wetter
< hab morgen Matheprüfung
v war gut in Mathe


----------



## leorc (27. April 2009)

^ ziemlich durschnittlich
< hat ziemlichen bammel vor seiner matheabschlussprüfung dieses semster
v hat nichts mehr mit mathe zu tun


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

^ leider nicht
< noch 4 wochen und Matheprüfung aaaaaahhh
v lacht über mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ nope
< wünscht dir viel gleich, weil es mathe liebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag schnee? *G* ... ne scherz... v wünscht razyl dafür auch viel glück^^


----------



## leorc (27. April 2009)

^ nöööö
< wünscht in solchen fällen lieber: VIEL ERFOLG.....denn das beste Glück nützt nichts ohne den Erfolg am Ende in der Prüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v noch ein wort über schnee in diesem thread und ich dreh durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ ...
< liebt SCHNEEEEEE
v dreht durch


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     ATTTAAAAACKE für SPARTAAAA!!!
< Hat grad voll den Knall
v meint den hab ich net nur grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< schnee schnee und schokoladeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v liebt schokolade^^


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

^ Ja Leider *tätschelt dicken Bauch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Macht zum Glück Sporta uif der Wii Fit zum abnehmen dun das is ein laaaaaangwieriger prozeß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hört grad kein Pink Floyd auf 5.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< ihr freund singt ihr grad was vor......
v will auch was vorgesungen bekommen


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

^bekomm ich udn denke kann mit recht udn fug behaupten das die stimme besser ist die ich grade höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< chattet mit schwägerin
v chattet nicht mit schwägerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< hat keine ^^
v grüßt schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

^ Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hört immer noch Pink Floyd
v Mag schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ nope
< LIEBT schnee ^^
v mag auch schnee *G*


----------



## leorc (27. April 2009)

^ grrrrrrr
< grrrrr.....wuff....wuff....kleff....kleff...bell..bell..........*seinem eigenen schwanz hinterherjag*
v ahhhhhhhhhhhh schnee im sommer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

^ geht leider ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag schnee mit ganz viel sonnenschein und blauem himmel ^^
v mag schnee *EG* *hug*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. April 2009)

^ klor :O
< liebt schnee
v hasst es, wenns kalt ist


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2009)

^ fails at that
< laughs at this



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v wird darüber auch lachen


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

^ löl
< laanagweilig
v is zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

^ jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat tonk verpasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v isst heut wieder chips und trinkt dazu cola?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

^ nicht wirklich 
< ist müde :/
v ist hellwach


----------



## Xelyna (28. April 2009)

^ naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaja ^^
< trinkt grade Kaffee und war gestern bis um 10 nach 1 auf
v ist gestern auch erst spät ins Bett


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

^ (doofer zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) für meine verhältnisse war ich früh zu bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht gleich erstma auf nahrungssuche
v hat schon gefuttert


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

^ ja grad en döner gefuttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und nein heute keine chips & cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
< jetzt trink ich wasser und surfe nebenbei im netz
v mag immer noch schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

^ nope ^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< LIEBT schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))
v sucht endlich nen neuen film raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

^ is doch schon längst drin du ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Film is drinne
v schaut nach welcher film des is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. April 2009)

Poster*in*
^ Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< kuckt heut Abend Dr. House
v mag Dr. House nicht


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

^ möp falsch
< hat jede folge dr. house geguckt^^
v wartet wie ich auf die neue heroes staffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2009)

^ nö, guck ich nicht
< guckt nurnoch Sitcoms
v mag Sitcoms nicht


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

^ TTTOOOONNNNNKKKKKKK *party*
< *dancepartyfeier*
v *hug* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

^ drogen?
< macht sich sorgen um Nimmue
v macht sich auch sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

^ jop
< macht sich immer und ständig sorgen um sie selbst
v meint das < einen an der klatsche hat ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2009)

^ joar, hab dich aber trotzdem lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist sowas eh gewöhnt (von sich selbst)
v liebt Macken


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

^ si ^^
< hat ganz viele^^
v hat auch ne menge^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2009)

^ naja, es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist reltiv normal, relativ ...
v braucht *Pop*corn


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

^ dick need =)
< liebt popcorn genau wie schneeee^^
v glaub, dass popcorn auf einem baum wächst^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2009)

^ tuts nicht?
< Meine Welt ist ERSCHÜTTERT!!! :O
v muss mich trösten


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

^ ohhhh, doch doch, wächst auf nem baum!
< hatte doch nur spaß gemacht *tröst*
v ist wieder happy^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2009)

^ neee, großer Schock für mein Herz
< *cry*
v ...


----------



## Anduris (28. April 2009)

^ ...
< Langeweile...
v macht was, was Spaß macht


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

^ southpark schauen...
< schaut southpark
v mag kein southpark


----------



## Anduris (28. April 2009)

^ nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag Schwip Schwap
v auch?


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

^ nope
< trinkt nur Mineralwasser und Kaffee
v trinkt vieeeeeeeeeel Cola


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

^neee
< weiß gar nimmer, wann sie das letzte mal cola getrunken hat...
v hat gestern erst kohle getrunken


----------



## leorc (28. April 2009)

^ kohle hab ich jetzt noch nie getrunken, geht sicher auch eher schwer herunter
< trinkt meistens einfach nur wasser
v trinkt viel energy drinks


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

^ nöö eig gar nciht
< lernt Chemie
v hasst Chemie


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

^ jap
< und ooopppps wie komm ich bloß auf kohle.... meinte doch cola...
v doing


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. April 2009)

^?
<??
v???


----------



## leorc (28. April 2009)

^ hmm weiss ich auch nicht wie man von cola auf kohle kommt naja....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat gelesen, dass da jemand chemie hasst? hey ich studier das  zeugs sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....freiwillig
v kanns nicht fassen


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

^ hmm, chemie rockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag aber lieber Sprach-Fächer
v is gut in Englisch


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

^ nope^^
< hasst sprachen, liebt dafür aber zahlen... und schnee^^
v hat auch lieber mathe gehabt


----------



## leorc (29. April 2009)

^ lieber als französisch definitiv 
< war/ist ne absolute niete in französisch
v hat/musste nie französisch gelernt/lernen


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< hat damals latein gewählt o.O
v hasste latein


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2009)

^ hatte ich nie
< würde es auch nicht haben wollen
v stimmt zu


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

^ dir immer^^
< musste des leider nehmen, französisch konnte ich ja schon *EG* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v kann auch französisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

^ ja kann ich

< weil ich Schweizer bin

v kann perfekt lateinisch sprechen


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

^ nö,sche** fach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< findet französisch ist genauso ein sch*** fach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v kann spanisch


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

^ si ^^
< una cerveza por favor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v que?


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

^ nein kann bissel Französhcichs 


< hat ein Sprachproblem also auslands sprachen



v hat das nicht


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

^ doch ^^
< rechnet lieber ^^
v auch


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

^ JAAAA is ein mathe freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


< mag deutsch nicht und schreibt auch nmicht geren mit der hand 


v schreibt gerne mit hand


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

^ zuerst ja, nach 2 zeilen hör ich auf^^
< hat grad viel schoki intus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v will auch shcoki


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

^jaaa 


< hat grade spiegelei gegessen ^^ 



v hat das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

^ stimmt
< mag kein ei
v hat zwei


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

^ schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< merkt grade,das morgen eine Arbeit ansteht
v hat morgen frei


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

^ richtig ^^ 


< siege Sig ^^ 



v is eine frau


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

^ *runterguck* jop
< aber was für eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v wäre gern ne frau


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

^ öhm nöö
< bin als Mann glücklich
v mag Frauen


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

^ richtig 


< fragt sich ob Razyl nicht vll doch ne frau is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


< mag Razyl


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

^ ja klar mag ich  mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ich bin zu 100% ein mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist kein mann


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

^du magst dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht nu kurz malygos haun
v wartet solange *G*


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

^ doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


< is 120% MAN! 


v bäähh


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

^ steck deine Zunge wieder rein!
< fühlt sich irgendwie KO
v ist fit


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

^ geht

< schule war angstreng



v ist nicht mejr oin der schule


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

^ oh doch
< Jason MRAZ FTW!!!!^^
v weiß nicht wer das ist...


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

^richtisch

< hört grade Sum41 


v kennt das ??


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

^ öhm nö
< http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfrZP32sIz0
v aha!


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

^ ?
< ihre tastatur geht nimmer (YXCVBNMÖKLHFSPOIUZTREQ jädagüw) alle großen buchstaben, gehen groß und klein, die kleinen buchstaben kann ich nimmer groß schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((
v weiß was das ist und hilft mir


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

^ leider nein
< würde ihr gerne helfen
v kann das Prob. beheben


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

^ mist
< kann ned mal mehr shift in firefox benutzen
v weiß rat


----------



## Tade (30. April 2009)

^leider ebenfalls ratlos
<mag net mehr im TS reden weil sich alle an ihrer sexy Stimme aufgeilen wollen -.-
v hat auch eine tolle Stimme


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

^ öhm...
< ka^^ quatsche selten im ts und wenn, dann mecker ich (hab dadurch meinen schatz kennengelernt^^)
v banane? oder schneeeee?^^


----------



## jeef (30. April 2009)

^ koks jooar ^^
< macht jetzt buuubbuuu :-O
v hat langeweile sonst würde er net durchs forum spammen^^


----------



## Ayi (30. April 2009)

^hat irgendwie recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss aber bald los zur Arbeit
v hat heute frei?


----------



## Tade (30. April 2009)

^ Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< tanzt nicht in den Mai, feiert aber morgen und freut sich drauf!
v tanzt in den Mai


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

^ nope
< frühstückt grad red bull
v mag red bull ned


----------



## Tade (30. April 2009)

^stimmt ich hasse dieses widerliche Zeug das nach alten aufeglösten Gummibärchen schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<macht sich jetzt nen Kaffe und fängt gemütlich an zu zocken
v trinkt lieber Kakao als Kaffee


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

^ jap
< liebt heißen kakao mit marshmallows (fast genauso doll wie schnee^^)
v hat noch nie heißen kakao mit marshmallows getrunken^^


----------



## Anduris (30. April 2009)

^ ne und werd ich auch nie 
< mag lieber kalten kakao
v mag keine milch


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

^ falsch^^
< trinkt richtig vielmilch sogar ^^
v nennt mir ein film, den ich grad ma gucken kann^^


----------



## Lalabaer (30. April 2009)

^ Wenn du auf Martial arts stehst, schau dir Forbidden Kingdom an

< ist kindisch veranlagt

v ist über 30


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

^ neee, dauert noch ein wenig ^^
< muss in 4 jahren klinken putzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v häh?


----------



## leorc (30. April 2009)

^ hmm, weiss aber schon ganz schön gut was die zukunft für sie bereit hält an arbeit
< hat noch keine ahnung was er dann mit seinem (hoffentlich) abgeschlossenen chemie-abschluss macht
v ist schon lange fest angestellt


----------



## Anduris (30. April 2009)

^ falsch
< geht jetzt weg 
v guckt heut abend tv


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

^ klar
< steht ihrem verein in voller montur hinter der mattscheibe zur seite^^
v denke < ist doch total bekloppt^^


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

^ Frauen sind komisch,aber nicht bekloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< sucht seinen USB Stick (F*** wo ist der?)
v weiß wo mein USB stick ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

^ in der hosentasche???? *EG*
< denkt sich ihren teil^^
v hat ihn gefunden^^


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

^ leider nein
< sucht erstmal weiter
v hatte einen schönen tag


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

^ hat vollkommen recht
< hatte einen wunderschönen tag mit einer wunderschönen frau und sogar noch raidfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hatte auch raidfrei heute


----------



## Soldier206 (1. Mai 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< hat schon lange raidfrei weil er nichtmehr zockt^^
v zockt noch wow

edit: hm war wohl etwas müde als ich den post geschrieben hab^^ klar hast/hattest recht^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

^ha hatt ich doch recht .. du zockst nid = so oder so raidfrei
< zockt noch wow 
v findet das pvp atm auch schlecht in wow oder spielt was anderes als wow


----------



## Nimmue (1. Mai 2009)

^ pvp in wow is kacke
< will pvp wie in ac oder daoc haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v kennt beides ned ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

^ hat unrecht^^
< kennt dark age of camelot und hats 2 wochen gespielt. (war lustig, konnte mich aber nicht vollends fesseln)
v hat noch nie guild wars gespielt


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

^ doch,aber gleich nach 30 min ausgemacht: Kein Springen möglich ==> Mist
< spielt nun kostenlos L4D für einen tag 
v hat kein Steam


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

^ doch, doch half life 2 sollte man als Gamer einfach mal durchgezockt haben
< hat heute gta4 zu 2ten mal durchgezockt (natürlich nicht alle missionen heute gemacht)
v hat gta4 nicht gekauft....weil er/sie die performance probleme (vom anfang) einfach unverschämt fand


----------



## jeef (2. Mai 2009)

^ jo nicht gekauft... hats aber
< warez user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat keine ahnung was er macht^^


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

^ selten^^
< futtert grad kinderschoki^^
v will auch was abhaben^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

^ jaaa
< *sucht Kinderschoki*
v gibt mir nichts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

^ so böse bin ich ned
< legt ne tafel kinderschoki in die runde
v *schnapp*


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

^ DAAANKE =)
< *mampf*
v hat noch ne meeeenge Schoki


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

^ richtig ^^
< verdrückt 1-2 tafeln am tag ^^
v würd das auch gern können^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

^ 1-2 tafeln am Tag? o_O
< könnte es,aber nach zuviel Schokolade wird mir schlecht =/
v kann viel essen,wird aber nicht dick^^


----------



## Mayenn (2. Mai 2009)

^ hat Recht 
< isst lieber Gummibärchen
v auch


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

^ neeee
< mag kinderschoki wie schon erwähnt ^^
v wird auch ned dick von süßem^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

^ nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< trinkt jetzt erstmal kaffee
v mag keinen Kaffee


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

^stimmt^^
< trinkt grad red bull
v mag red bull ned


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

^ stimmt, mag ich überhaupt nicht
< nimmt koffein nur in form von coca cola zu sich
v findet coca cola besser als pepsi


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

^ sowieso^^
< genießt ihre letzte tafel schoki für heute^^
v mag schnee *EG* ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

^ nee
< mag den SOmmer <3
v mag den Herbst


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

^ nee
< mag den winter... wegen schneee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat nen töter an^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

^ nen was? O-o
< ist müde,will aber nicht schlafen
v geht gleich ins Bett


----------



## Sarkaras (3. Mai 2009)

^ nein, bin nachtaktiev
< ist forenspiel frischling
v heult gerade den mond an


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

^ sone schlapper unterhosen... lusttöter halt^^
< geht noch lange ned ins bett (is noch naxx)
v guten morgen^^


----------



## jeef (3. Mai 2009)

^ tag
< geht ins bett
v hat keine nase :>)


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

^ nein ich bin nicht michael jackson
< ist nicht pleite wie          ^
v geht im sommer ans michael jackson-konzert in london


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

^ ?????? gibts da eins?^^
< war schon 4 mal auf einem michael jackson konzert (1 ma dangerous-tour, 3 mal history)
v mag michael jackson gar nicht^^


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

^ mhh teilweise^^
< freut sich auf den 21.5
v liest gerade ein Buch


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

^ jetzt gerade nicht, aber heut abend wieder^^
< was isn am 21.5.?^^
v weiß was da is^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

^ öhm nein
< nur noch 2 wochen <3
v ist müde


----------



## Tade (3. Mai 2009)

^ja *gäääähhhn*
< hat gerade ihre Gilde verlassen und genießt die neu gewonnene Freiheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v freut sich für mich mit


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

^ och ja ein wenig schon
< muss morgen zum glück erst um 8:30 aus den federn
v muss vor morgen vor 6:00 aus den federn (hmm hab glaub schon letzte woche fast das gleiche geschrieben...aber freu mich halt jeden sonntagabend dass ich am montag noch nicht ganz so früh raus muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tade (3. Mai 2009)

^Nöö, muss erst um 9.00 aufstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< guckt Futurama, da dass Inet sie nicht zocken lässt *grrr*
v guckt auch Futurama


----------



## April Fool Joke (4. Mai 2009)

^hat unrecht
< regt sich grade tierisch auf, weil sein Versuch, dieses Spiel zu starten (wohlgemerkt im selben Forumsteil) einfach gelöscht wurde
v sollte lieber keinen Blödsinn sagen jetzt...


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

^ haha!
< ist grad nach hause gekommen
v war den ganzen tag zuhause \o/


----------



## xXElfaronXx (4. Mai 2009)

^ hat recht 
< muss eine Gedichtanalyse schreiben -.-
v will das für mich übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

^ forget it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat gleich feierabend in 2 h
v hat schon feierabend


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Mai 2009)

^ nein hab ich nicht
< will eine Gibson LP Goddess (und zwar sky burst)
v hat so eine oder kennt einen der eine hat :-)


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (4. Mai 2009)

^ nö 
< muss gleich wieder zur fahrschule
v hat keinen führerschein


----------



## Tade (4. Mai 2009)

^ richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat keinen Führerschein aber mal in einer Fahrschule gearbeitet^^
v hasst Auto fahren


----------



## Gizmondo (4. Mai 2009)

^ geht so
< hat grad totale langeweile 
v hat schuhgröße 50


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

^ oh gott nein
< hat grad langeweile
v spielt grad irgendwas


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

^ Ja gleich entweder Bioshock nochmal oder Half Life Episode 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ärgert sich das VISTA sich net installen lassen will und wundert sich
v weiß auch grad net weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

^ doch,vista ist sch*** und wird eh bald eingestellt \o/
< freut sich auf morgen WIN7 RC <3
v hat Linux


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

^ nein Vista!
< Hallo du!
v grüsst zurück


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

^ gruß zurück
< weiß auch das vista scheiße nur brauch i en vernünftiges 64 bit os wo i mein neues GTA IV druff zoggen udn ja i hab auch Linux 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

^ hat n blog von seinem sohn, der sehr gut zu lesen ist :>
< kann vista nicht top beurteilen, da er am zocker pc auf xp setzt und an den pc's mit vista nix macht 
v mag vista wie fußpilz


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

^ will mich von vista mal überraschen lassen und DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< stolz auf sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist auch stolz auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

^ hmm wirklic?^^
< Vista ist eh dieses Jahr tod ==> http://www.chip.de/news/Vista-Schnelles-En...e_36356224.html
v "Gott sei dank!"


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

^ vista ist wenn überhaupt dann tot und nicht "tod"
< ist das egal
v wartet schon sehnsüchtig auf das neue system


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

^ jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
< hofft das dat RC auch in 64 bit gibt
v hofft auch druff


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

^ naja indirekt^^
< ist mit vista zufrieden und geht jetzt schlafen
v geht jetzt auch schlafen


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

^ noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat zur Zeit Stress mit idiotischen eBay-Käufern -.-
v ist dieser eBay-Käufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

^ ja. hey du hast mir Idiot gesagt, jetzt erhöhe ich den Preis auf 200 Euro
< der war flach
V ja?


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

^ Auch?
< Ist extrem genervt.
v Lalalala...


----------



## Landsknecht (5. Mai 2009)

^^ lalalat << von oben an

<< kann das auch

vv schubschubidubidu


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

^ Düdrüdüdüdüdü...
< Lirum, larum, Löffelstiel, wer das nicht kann, der kann nicht viel.
v Ene-Mene-Muh und raus bist du!


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

^ oh man immer ich -.-

< muss jetzt in die Schule -.-

v -.-


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

^ Na ja, ich hock grad auf Arbeit.
< OMG!!
V Schau dir DEN an...


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

^ wen? was? häh?
< hat grad lecker pizza gegessen =)
v trinkt grad cola


----------



## jeef (5. Mai 2009)

^ nö,bier
< trinkt gerade bier ^^
v mag kein bier


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

^ möp falsch^^
< hätte gern ein bier
v hat ganz viel im kühlschrank


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

^ Nein
< öhm ja
v 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Ayi (6. Mai 2009)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< wusste nicht so recht, was ich sonst auf den Smily hätte antworten sollen^^
v mag keine Smilys?


----------



## Tade (6. Mai 2009)

^ doch aber in Maßen ;P
< ist genervt, weil sie jetzt für 2 Stunden Vertretung und Religion in die Schule muss -.-
< wäre da auch am Boden zerstört


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

^ ned unbedingt^^
< ist gern zur schule gegangen
v vermisst die schule gar nicht


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

^ Teils Teils ....würde einersetis gerne wieder zur schule gehen um meine fehler von damals zu berichtigen udn umk die freizeit die man da  ....hatte genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 andererseits würde i mene frau & meinen sohn vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< noch 3 1/2 h auf arbeit ...wuaaaah
v hat schon frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Mai 2009)

^ hat recht habe frei und bin seeeehr froh darüber^^
< ist zur zeit tot müde ... ob das wohl daran liegt das ich zur zeit erst so um 1 ins Bett geh und um 7 wieder raus darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
v ist immer topfit


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

^ öhm ne
< ist glücklich
v ist scheiße drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Mai 2009)

^ hat teils recht
< ist nicht wirklich scheisse drauf, aber die laune ist negativ beeinflußt :S
v hat einen hamster


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

^ nö
< mag keine haustiere
v arbeitet im büro


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

^ stimmt gar ned
< hört Musik
v mag keine Musik


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

^ne
<hört gerade EAV
v mag nicht EAV


----------



## Tade (7. Mai 2009)

^ meinst du die Erste Allgemeine verunsicherung? Wenn dann, geht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hört grad Selig und freut sich auf ein paar Arenagames 
v hört auch gern Selig


----------



## leorc (7. Mai 2009)

^ kenne ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht
< sehnt sich nach dem weekend
v ebenso


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. Mai 2009)

^ jup
< mag nur wochen, wo mindestens 1 feiertag drin ist
v trinkt grad eistee


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

^ nö
<schaut southpark
v schaut fernsehen


----------



## Naho (7. Mai 2009)

^ nicht ganz der fernseher
< chattet mit Freunden
v ist total überzeugt von sich selbst


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

^ ja wieso nicht
< ist am Gamen
v ist müde


----------



## leorc (8. Mai 2009)

^ freitag nachmittag ist das ja immer so ne zwiespältige geschichte: 5 arbeits-/studien-/schultage hinter sich, aber wochenende fängt ja gerade erst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht heute glaub nicht aus
v geht heute abend aus


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

^ wahrscheinlich nicht...
< hat langeweile
v weiß noch nicht, was er heute noch macht


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ^ wahrscheinlich nicht...
> < hat langeweile
> v weiß noch nicht, was er heute noch macht



^ Ist ein Dino
< Ist auch langweilig
v Kaut gerade Kaugummi


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

^ nein aber die idee is gut 



< ist grade von der klassenfahrt wieder da



v is nicht in der schule


----------



## leorc (9. Mai 2009)

^ ja die phase meines Lebens ist nun seit fast 2 jahren vorbei

< geht heute zu ner grillfete

v ist vegetarier/ vegetarierin


----------



## Medmius (9. Mai 2009)

^ ne, ich esse gerne gegrillte leichenstücke :F

< liest vor dem schlafengehen immer in einem buch

v macht das auch


----------



## skyline930 (10. Mai 2009)

^ hat hellseherische Fähigkeiten
< merkt das es schon spät is
v hat sich auch in der Zeit verzockt


----------



## Gizmondo (10. Mai 2009)

^ nee noch nicht
< zockt jetzt  n bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v is auch grade am gamen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

^ nö
< geht jetz pennen
v hat nen sessel im zimmer


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

^ nööö
< ist immernoch ganz happy wegen donnerstag^^
v weiß, was da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (10. Mai 2009)

^ nö
< intressiert ihn auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


V ihn auch net ^^


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

^ SIE...
< is nu traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v pfft


----------



## leorc (10. Mai 2009)

^ *tröst*
< konnte gestern doch net grillen, scheiss Regen
v hat den neuen star trek film schon gesehen


----------



## Anduris (10. Mai 2009)

^ falsch
< hört gerade Musik
v ebenfalls


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

^ hat recht
< hört grade wieder twilight of the thunder god durch
v hört sowas nicht


----------



## leorc (10. Mai 2009)

^ eher nicht
< probiert sich zum arbeiten zu motivieren
v hat schon alles was er/sie sich vorgenommen hat am wochenende geschafft


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

^ jein 


< hat heute den ersten platz  bei Jugendfeuerwehr turnir gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



v is in keiner feuerwher und kennt keine jugendfeuerwehr!


----------



## leorc (11. Mai 2009)

^ stimmt
< aber herzliche Gratulation zum 1. Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v schreibt erst wieder wenn die sonne aufgegangen ist


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

^ Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat seinen besten Freund dazu gebracht, sich hier anzumelden zum gemeinsamen Spammen ^.^
v  Ist ein Spammer.


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

^ ja
<ist der freund der gezwungen wurde hier zu spamen
v zwingt andere freunde zu spamen


----------



## jeef (11. Mai 2009)

^ nö hab keine freunde,die waeren suboptimal für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jez pennen
v ist gerade aufgestanden


----------



## Nortrom141 (11. Mai 2009)

^ hat recht ^^
< muss bald schowieder gehn -.-
v  ist ziemlich müde


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

^ nein is grade ziemlich fit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


< geht gleich fußball spielen aus langeweile bissel gegen die wand spielen ^^ 


v spielt kein fußball


----------



## leorc (11. Mai 2009)

^ nicht im Club zumindestens
< Spielt im Sommer aber sehr gerne mal einfach so just for fun mit ein paar Kumpels 
v mag kein Fussball


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

^ stimmt nicht
< denkt grad nach
v denkt grad nach


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. Mai 2009)

conan88 schrieb:


> ^ stimmt nicht
> < denkt grad nach
> v denkt grad nach



^ Tu ich nicht, ned genug Int zum denken...
< Starrt leer auf den Bildschirm
v Ist auch Krieger o.ä. oO


----------



## jeef (11. Mai 2009)

^ nö
< geht battlefield heros zocken
v ist gerade langweilig


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

^ ach.. es geht
< Werkelt weiter an seinem Projekt (der Link dazu würde als Werbung gelten, daher lasse ich es mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
v Ist ein gay Fish  (für Informationen zu diesem Witz, besuchen Sie http://www.southparkstudios.com/ und gucken die Folge 05 der Staffel 13 "Fishsticks" | das ist eine Information und keine Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## villain (12. Mai 2009)

^ hat einen humor, den < nicht teilt
< hat den link nicht besucht. mag kein south park.
v liebt south park


----------



## Medmius (12. Mai 2009)

^  hat recht
<  ist 18 jahre alt
v  ist älter


----------



## Raheema (13. Mai 2009)

^ nope is jünger und zwar 5 jahre ^^ 



< is kein kiddy !



v mag keine kiddys!


----------



## leorc (13. Mai 2009)

^ ich nehme an du meinst die in WoW?
< hat mit denen seid einem halben Jahr nichts mehr zu tun
v geht jetzt schlafen


----------



## jeef (13. Mai 2009)

^ nein
<- nachtschwärmer
v er geht aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Mai 2009)

^ naja ich geh jetzt zur schule (hättest insofern recht das ich zum schlafen dahin geh, wenn ich heut net prüfung hätte )
< muss gleich los um ne IT-Prüfung zu schreiben
v musste das nie machen


----------



## Curador (14. Mai 2009)

^ hat mein Beileid
< schriebt net IT, studiert Sport
v kann nichtmit mir mithalten


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

^hat recht
< ist absolut faul und grade total satt
v hat keine Mittagspause


----------



## Nimmue (14. Mai 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< überlegt sich die ganze zeit was für das gfx battle da...
v macht da nicht mit


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

^hat recht
< ist einfach zu faul ... 
v hat auch keine Lust mehr auf arbeiten und will Feierabend haben ...


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

^ Hat indirekt Recht
< arbeitet nicht
v Hat Hunger


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

^  ne, hab vorher was gegessen
<  Isst nicht gerne Lebkuchen
v  Auch nicht


----------



## leorc (14. Mai 2009)

^ höchstens mal zu Weihnachten
< war heute in Bern
v war noch nie in Bern


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

^ jop
< will auch gar nicht dahin
v isst grade Pizza


----------



## leorc (14. Mai 2009)

^ nöö
< hat noch kein Abendessen gegessen
v hat keinen Hunger


----------



## Anduris (14. Mai 2009)

^ nicht mehr so sehr, eben gegessen... hatte aber großen Hunger
< chillt mit musik
v auch^^


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

^ Nicht
< Spielt Left4Dead
v ist ein Zombie


----------



## leorc (15. Mai 2009)

^ Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
< röchel, schlürf, schmatz, grunz, stöhn
v *seine/ihre Kanone mit Silberkugeln lad*


----------



## Medmius (15. Mai 2009)

^ ich hab 2 pistolen mit silberkugel geladen neben meinet bett stehen. Für alle fälle
< hat zu viel down of the dead angeschaut
v  denkt dass ich spinne


----------



## Nimmue (15. Mai 2009)

^ sind wir ned alle ein bischen bluna?^^
< will nimmer raiden, will an ihrer sig fürs battle arbeiten
v macht da ned mit


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

^ richtisch 

< hat dafür kein talent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


v würde das aber gerne können?


----------



## jeef (16. Mai 2009)

^ nee
< hat andere talente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat garkeine


----------



## Nimmue (16. Mai 2009)

^ hrhr, wenn du wüsstest ^^
< in ihr schlummern so einige talente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v wird neugierig *G*


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

^ Stimmt *zwinker*
< Muss bald alles mögliche Patchen
v Hasst es auch


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

^ ne nicht wirklich. Es zeigt mir, dass die Entwickler versuchen, die Sache zu verbessern.
<  wurde gerade von einer Fliege gestochen
v  hasst das auch


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

^ Von einer FLIEGE?
< Meint Sachen wie auf 3.1 Patchen nach neu Instalation
v Ist weiblich


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

^ ne bin männlich
< weiss nicht wie das Ding heisst.  (Sieht aus wie eine Fliege, aber dann wiederum auch nicht >.<)
v  lacht mich jetzt aus


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

^ hääääh?
< versteht nur bahnhof^^
v wischt sich grad den schlaf aus den augen^^


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

^ ne bin noch ganz fitt
<  findet Heath Ledger als Joker echt genial
v  denkt auch so


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

^ jo..was?^^
< mag batman nur aus der damalingen ZONG BANG KABOOM serie (mit seinem imba gelben gürtel^^)
v ist zu jung und kennt die ned


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

^ Weiß nicht, zuviele Variationen gesehn
< Will Okami durchspielen
v Hat keine Ahnung was das ist


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

^ jop, kenne ich nicht
<  spielt jetzt ein bisschen RoM
v  findet Runes of Magic nicht so gut


----------



## jeef (17. Mai 2009)

^ doch RoM is ganz okay aber der Itemshop suckt derbst 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht schlafen
v is noch müde


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

^ Nö
< Spielt Left4Dead
v Surft im internet


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

^jupp
< sollte eigentlich anfangen zu lernen
v geht gleich raus an die sonne


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

^ japs ich denke auch, ist ja schön warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< will jetzt raus in die sonne
v mag mit mir auch mal in die Sonne und schön Eis essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

^ kenn dich ja nicht..
< besuche nachher mal meine liebe Tante
v geht heute noch raus..


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

^jupp
< ein wenig Tennis spielen gehen
v mag Tennis nicht


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

^  find es ok
<  liest gerade ein buch
v   ist auch eine leseratte


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

^ war ich mal, hat jetzt aber nachgelassen
< verbringt jetzt zu viel zeit am PC
v tut dies auch


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

^ Naain
< Hat keine Lust auf Montag
v Steht drauf


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

^  auf Montag?^^
<  isst gerade Bananen
v   hasst Bananen


----------



## villain (17. Mai 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< mag bananen, aber isst z.b. ananas lieber
v trinkt keinen möhrensaft


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

^ ne da bringen mich keine zehn pferde zu
< mag möhren nur roh
v mag Paprika lieber als Möhren


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2009)

^ is mir wayne ich ess beides gern
< hockt grad auf der arbeit
v hat urlaub


----------



## White-Frost (18. Mai 2009)

^ Hat unrecht
< hat grad seine mündliche Englischprüfung hinter sich
v is grad nich gut zu sprechen


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Mai 2009)

^ doch sogar sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat seit heute keine Schule mehr, dank Abitur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat(te) heute Schule


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

^hat Unrecht, war seit ca. 5 Jahren nich mehr in der Schule
< hat nicht geschlafen und zuviele Folgen von Welcome at NHK angeschaut ... und ist total müde
v hat kein Mitleid mit mir


----------



## D'eater (18. Mai 2009)

^ Hätte zwar welches, aber keine Lust den Sack Mitleid aus dem Keller zu holen
< Kriegt auch kein Mitleid, teilt aber dasselbe Schicksal
v hat sicherlich ausgeschlafen


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

^ jop =)
< muss gleich erstma einkaufen und nachher kochen...
v kauft erst heut abend ein


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

^hat unrecht, hat schon reichlich am We eingekauft
< ist immernoch tierisch müde ...hat aber gleich Mittagspause
v Hat keine Mittagspause, da sein/e Vorgesetze/r ein/e Sklaventreiber/in ist


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2009)

^absolut nicht mein chef ist klasse!!!
< hat sogar mehrmals kaffeepause am tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v will auch ne kaffeepause


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

^ ne, bin Informatiker  da hab ich genug kaffeepausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<  möchte längere Mittagspausen
v  auch


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

^hat sowas von recht
< nickt gleich ein, weiß aber das er spätestens zuhause wieder weiter Welcome at NHK schaut und morgen noch müder
v wird zur nächsten Apothke geschickt um mir Aufputschmittel zu besorgen


----------



## skyline930 (18. Mai 2009)

^ kanns knicken, ich geh nirgendwo hin 
< geht doch zur Apotheke, aber nur wegen seiner Erkältung
v ist auch krank


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

^ falsch
< ist müde und geht gleich ins Bett..
v ist nicht müde..


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

^  ja, leider
<   will schlafen gehen, kann aber nicht einschlafen
v  hat damit keine Probleme


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

^ selten, aber wenn, bin ich eig. die ganze Nacht wach
< findet das schrecklich
v ebenfalls


----------



## jeef (19. Mai 2009)

^ Nein
< Nachtschwärmer und steht dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v könnte mir mal nen Kaffee holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarkaras (19. Mai 2009)

^ Kaffee nach oben reich und selbst auch einen trink
< ist ein viel größerer Nachtschwärmer =D
v antwortet auf meinen Post net vor 6 Uhr^^


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2009)

^ 7:57 - Vorgabe erfüllt (steh sowieso erst um 6:40 auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
< freut sich über die kurze Arbeitswoche
v wird auch die "Brücke" machen


----------



## D'eater (19. Mai 2009)

^ Ne, ich sitz den Freitag auf einer Backe ab
< Könnte sich ruhig nochmal hinhauen
v Ist eh Frühaufsteher und braucht heute keinen Schlaf mehr


----------



## Landsknecht (19. Mai 2009)

^^ *Ruhekissen hochreich*

<< steht immer früh auf (früher Mittag, früher Nachmittag)

vv muß sich erst den Schlaf aus den Augen reiben


----------



## jeef (19. Mai 2009)

^ es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< steht immer mittags auf ^^
v kommt gerade aus der schule


----------



## Aero_one (19. Mai 2009)

^ Eher weniger ... hab aber gleich endlich Mittagspause
< Überlegt ob er sich Ramen holen soll oder doch die selbstgekochten Nudeln essen sollte 
v hält nichts von Nudeln


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

_*^stimmt nicht ich liebe nudeln
<guckt sich elfenlied an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v weis nicht was er tuen soll*_


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Mai 2009)

^ natürlich, der Tag ist voll durchgeplant 
< schaut gerade 3. Staffel von Dr. house
v Mag Dr. House genauso wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostnova (19. Mai 2009)

^ jau, der is ganz ok =)
< bildet gerade seine neue azubine aus
v geht bei dem schönen wetter heute noch an den see


----------



## Aero_one (19. Mai 2009)

^  Hat recht ... Ich werde erstmal heute abend schon einkaufen geh und dann am eigenen See grillen
<  Lacht grade seine Kollegin aus die sich den kompletten Inhalt des Wasserkochers auf die Klamotten geschüttet hat
v  verpasst grade einen Wet - TShirt Contest


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Mai 2009)

^ Och Schade
< Kauft sich gleich Augentropfen
v Hat auch eine Allergie


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

^ ja
< hat viel Medizin dagegen
v leider nicht


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Mai 2009)

^ Nein T_T
< Mag Black Star nüscht
v hat kein Plan wovon ich rede


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

*^**nickt abwesent zu**
< hat langeweile und zieht sich die system of a down cd´s alle rein 
v is das wetter scheisse*


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Mai 2009)

^ nö hier sind noch um 20.00 Uhr 24°C =)
< spielt jetzt gleich etwas GTA 4 weiter
v schaut morgen Peter Zwegat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (19. Mai 2009)

^ nö tut er nicht
< lernt gerade maschienenbau
v geht nicht mehr zur Schule


----------



## Rhokan (19. Mai 2009)

^hat nur fast recht denn...
< hat morgen den letzten schultag *g*
v geht noch zur schule


----------



## D'eater (20. Mai 2009)

^ Ne, schon seit 12 Jahren nicht mehr...
< Könnte morgen theoretisch sogar auf Vatertagstour gehen
v Hat zwar keine Kinder, geht aber trotzdem saufen


----------



## jeef (22. Mai 2009)

^ jor genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw war ^^
< geht buuuubuu machen
v guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (22. Mai 2009)

^guten Abend
< ist müde
v macht heute Abend noch richtig einen drauf.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Mai 2009)

^ Nö
< Findet den Wilden Westen kuhl
v Benutzt auch die Standard Schrift


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

^ joup
< chill mit nem Freund (is mit PC da) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v guckt videos an


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

^ im Moment Wir sind Helden, stimmt
< Telefoniert nebenbei mit jemandem
v hat mindestens 3 leere Flaschen in seinem Zimmer stehen


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

^ ne nur volle bzw. halbvolle
< macht jetzt ein paar Erfolge zusammen mit nem Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v spielt kein WoW und wenn doch, magst du keine Erfolge


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

^ hat Recht, mache Erfolge nur, wenn es eine Belohung (Titel, Mount) gibt
< kann nicht mehr Ruf für den Netherdrachen farmen, weil seine Gamecard vor 2 Minuten abgelaufen ist
v  lacht mich jetzt aus


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

^ ist arm dran
< fragt sich, wie man ein ^ machen kann, ohne, dass man 2 ^ machen muss und dann eins weglöschen muss
uund hat Mitleid mit ^
v kann mir diese Frage bestimmt beantworten


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

^  klar: ^drücken und dann die Leertaste
< ist immer noch nicht müde
v  geht bald schlafen


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

^ falsch, werde diese Nacht nicht schlafen 
< lösche auch immer 1 ^ ahh danke!
v wusste es auch nicht


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

^ logisch, dass ich es nicht wusste, ich hab's ja auch gefragt
< erkennt Medmius' Tipp dankend an und fragt sich, wieso Anduris nicht schlafen will
v guckt selten Fernsehen


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

^ stimmt
< guckt nur filme über kinodings^^
v guckt am liebsten action filme


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

^ hat unrecht. Ich gucke am liebsten Horror-Filme
<  hat keine Zigaretten mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v  ist Nicht-Raucher


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

^ hat Recht
< findet Rauchen absolut... bäh
v achtet wenig auf seine Gesundheit


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> < erkennt Medmius' Tipp dankend an und fragt sich, wieso Anduris nicht schlafen will


weil ich mit nem Freund die Nacht durch zocke^^

^ Naja, find es schon toll gesund zu essen und Sport zu treiben, aber besonders achte ich nicht drauf
< mach grad dailys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v geht demnächst mal pennen


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

^ stimmt, wobei es IHRE heißen müsste =)
< isst ja bekanntlich lieber schokolade als nen apfel ^^
v mag kein schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

^ stimmt, er ist einfach nur kalt &' nass
< trinkt gerade grünen Tee
v kann nicht ohne Kissen schlafen


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

^ hab es nur 1mal versucht. Danach nie wieder.
< findet South Park besser als Family Guy
v  denkt genau das Gegenteil (Warum auch immer)


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> ^ hab es nur 1mal versucht. Danach nie wieder.
> < findet South Park besser als Family Guy
> v denkt genau das Gegenteil (Warum auch immer)



^ hat hellseherische Fähigkeiten
< mag Southpark überhaupt nicht und Family Guy ein bisschen und hat gerade eine neue Signatur gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v versucht, möglichst wenige Smileys zu verwenden


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

^ nöö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist müde
v hat ausgeschlafen


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

^ja, weil ich auch schon um 19.00 Uhr gestern im Bett war
< hat Hunger und will Ramen 
v ist Vegatierer


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

^ wollte schon immer mal Vegetarier werden, hab' aber leider nie genug Durchhaltevermögen :[
< isst gerade Nutella
v hat mindestens eine Spielekonsole


----------



## droidle (26. Mai 2009)

^Hat recht, vielleicht sogar mehr als eine ?!
<Möchte auch Nutella
vMöchte bestimmt noch mehr Nutella


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

^ hat vollkommen Recht..
< muss mal weniger Süßes essen >.<'
v hat früher gerne Biene Maja geguckt


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

^nicht wirklich
< muss noch 1:45 Arbeiten und hat sowenig Lust ...
v muss nicht arbeiten und ist schon zuhause ...


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

^Mitlerweile schon
< Will das es kühler wird
v Steht auf Hitze


----------



## leorc (26. Mai 2009)

^jupp
< findet es schade dass die 30° schon wieder vorbei sind
v wartet jetzt schon sehnlichst auf den winter


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

^ hat recht. Will eindlich wieder boarden gehen.
<  fährt nur snowboard
v  fährt ski und snowboard


----------



## Landsknecht (27. Mai 2009)

^^ aber nur in der Neuauflage von "WINTERGAMES"

<< hat noch jede Menge alter Klassiker auf der Festplatte

vv kann damit nichts anfangen


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

^hat unrecht ... ist mit Monkey Island aufgewachsen. Daher kenn ich ich noch "richtige" Spiel
< Will ein neues Monkey Island 
v Will auch ein neues Monkey Island


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Mai 2009)

^ Hat recht
< Hat das alte nie durchgezockt und spielt grad mit dem Gedanken, zu schauen, ob man das heute noch bekommt und es noch unter Vista läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Monkey Island Profi


----------



## leorc (27. Mai 2009)

^ eine bildungslücke in meiner "Zocker-Karriere"
< versucht es gerade mit Mass Effect
v hat bis jetzt auch nur gute erfahrungen mit Spielen von Bioware gemacht


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2009)

^ Nur Jade Empire gezockt, aber das rockt
< Hat grade Pizza gegessen
v Will jetzt auch eine


----------



## D'eater (28. Mai 2009)

^ Gern, Pizza geht immer
< Wartet, dass heute Abend endlich das Konzert los geht
v Würde auch lieber zu nem Konzert gehen


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

^wäre zumindest besser als wie jetzt inner Firma hocken
< Hat morgen frei
v muss morgen arbeiten


----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2009)

^ fauler sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss morgen wirklich arbeiten
v muss morgen bestimmt länger arbeiten als ich


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

^ da wir Schweizer mehr arbeiten als ihr Deutschen würde ich mal sagen: Jup
< hat hunger und will endlich Mittag
v weiss schon was er zu Mittag isst


----------



## Landsknecht (28. Mai 2009)

^^ knurrt immer noch der Magen

<< hatte gerade Lasagne

vv denkt jetzt an tolle Garfied-Cartoons


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

^ neee, mocht die nie^^
< muss gleich in die stadt und des wetter is kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat auch kein regenschirm


----------



## White-Frost (28. Mai 2009)

^ Braucht er auch nich er hat ne Jacke
< Hat morgen endlich seine letzte Prüfung
v is mit der Schule schon fertig


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

^ ahja... schon seit 9 jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht nu einkaufen
v brauch heut ned einkaufen


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2009)

^ Nö
< Will Warcraft 3 spielen
v Geht gleich aufs Klo


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2009)

^ Ne, muss gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Muss noch eine Stunde arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v is schon daheim


----------



## Ol@f (28. Mai 2009)

^ hat sogar recht.
< hat grad einen tischgrill bekommen und direkt ausprobiert. Lecker!
v wünscht sich auch einen.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

^hat einen Lavasteingrill ... von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kein Bedarf an nem einfachen "Tischgrill" * insert abfälliger Blick*
< Weiss nicht ob er L4D oder Wow daddeln soll
v kann mir bei der Entscheidung nicht helfen


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

^ doch, zock WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spiel gleich noch bissl WoW
v schreibt weiter im Forum


----------



## Slavery (29. Mai 2009)

^ Tu ich, aber es sind n´ paar Stunden vergangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Freut sich das heut Freitag ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Freut sich mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (29. Mai 2009)

^ hat recht
< möchte ans wacken (keine tickets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
v geht ans wacken


----------



## Slavery (29. Mai 2009)

^ Ne, is nich so mein Ding, aber hoff du bekommst noch welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Muss noch ganz lange arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Hat heut schon früher aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

^ jain
< hat heute schön ausgepennt ^^
v is noch auf arbeit^^


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

^ ne, bin daheim
< hat heute auch schön ausgepennt
v du nicht


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

^ Doch
< Verbraucht pro Minute 10 Taschentuchs
v Hätte jetzt gerne Steak


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

^ hat leider Unrecht
< isst, wie immer, Nutella
v hat gerade Eisfußball geguckt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2009)

^ hat er gerade nicht
< geht jetzt ins bett
v geht jetzt auch ins bett


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

^ nö
< wird noch lange aufsein
v auch


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

^ hat Recht
< wird gerade ausgefragt
v hatte schonmal mit der Polizei Kontakt (als Zeuge, Angeklagter, etc.)


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

^ ja schon mehrmals
< hat sogar ne "Akte"
v Ist völlig unbekannt bei der Polizei


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

^ nicht ganz
< liebt Stefan Raab
v mag die primitiven Pfurz-Witze bei Southpark nicht (bitte bitte enttäuscht mich nicht)


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

^hat Recht ... (mag garkein Southpark)
< Ist ein halber Hikikomori
v weiss garnicht was das bedeutet


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

^ hat sowas von Recht
< wikipediat das gerade
v isst gerne Toast mit Rüherei


----------



## Raheema (30. Mai 2009)

^ noch nie gegessen ^^ 




< ist aber gerne toast mit Nutella 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



v mag das auch


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

^ hat Recht
< Spielt grade Herr der Ringe online
v Macht was anderes


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

^hat recht, schaue Animes ( Kenko Zenrakei Suieibu Umisho ich liebe diesen Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
< Muss sich gleich was kochen
v isst nur Fast Food


----------



## Ol@f (30. Mai 2009)

^ Naja, nur ist übertrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

< hört grad das Awaken The Dreamers Album von All Shall Perish

v mag sie auch, insbesondere das Lied " Day of Justice "


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

^ Sagt mir leider gar nix
< Hat grade viel Spaß in Left4Dead
v Will eine Karotte


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

^ es hält sich in Grenzen
< hat gerade House of Wax gesehen (*grusel*)
v trinkt alles lieber als Wasser


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

^ nö
< trinkt kein Bier (nur als Beispiel, ich hasse noch mehr Getränke, aber Bier steht sehr sehr weit oben)
v liebt Bier, wie 98% der restlichen Weltbevölkerung - scheiß Mainstream xD


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

^ lieben is übertrieben ^^
< mag manchma nen bissi bier =)
v mag bier gar ned


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

^ Stimmt
< Steht auf Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Nicht


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

^ stimmt
< hasst den Geschmack von Bier, einfach ekelig
v ist Nichtraucher (wehe nicht!)


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

<hat einen Doppelpost gemacht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

^ :O
< ist erstaunt über 2 Poster, die Bier nicht abkönnen <3
v bestimmt auch erstaunt


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

^ total :O
< trinkt grad Hipp Fencheltee mit Apfelsaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v findet sowas bääh


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

^ keineswegs
< spielt bald mal wieder WoW
v hat schonmal einen Stromschlag bekommen


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

^ nur nen ganz kleinen
< ist grad erst bei staffel 4 von king of queens... (9 gibts und ich freu mich auf die aller aller letzte folge) ^^
v mag KoQ ned^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

^naja, ist ganz ok
< hört gerade Lilly Allen - The Fear
v findet Popmusik absolut grottig (wie heute ca. 90% der Deutschen)


----------



## Ol@f (31. Mai 2009)

^ stimmt (zumindest die meiste)
< mag dafür Reggae, Metal und Blues
v mag Schlager


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

^ in den seltensten Fällen
< hört jetzt Zelda- Musik^^
v hat früher oft Wiki geguckt


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

^ Wikipedia? Dann ja
< Mag auch KoQ
v Findet Kevin James zum Brüllen


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

^ es geht
<  meinte eigentlich Wiki, den kleinen Wikinger xD
v mag bestimmt den kleinen Wikinger Wiki


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

^ omfg es ist ein Mädchen und sie heißt Vickie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<Ich HASSE Vickie
v Mag Hagbart


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

^ keine Ahnung wer Hagbart ist
< ist der 'Wiki'-fauxpas schrecklich peinlich :< und dachte immer, dass alle dachten, es wäre ein Mädchen, obwohl er in Wirklichkeit ein Junge ist *-*
v malt gerne


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

^ Jo
< Kann später mal was posten
v Hat Angst vor Dinosauriern


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

^ nur vor denen im Meer
< würde sehr gerne mal was von Liang Zhou sehen (wo postest du es?)
v isst lieber Rüher- als Spiegelei


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

^ Keins von beiden
< Na ich denk mal hier oder so
v Muss sich deswegen keine Gedanken über den Scanner machen


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

^ im Geiste bin ich bei dir und hoffe, dass es funktioniert
< muss gleich kurz jemanden abholen
v bekommt heute keinen Besuch mehr


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2009)

^ bekommt heute doch noch besuch
< hat jetzt schon hunger
v isst heute nur fast food


----------



## Slavery (2. Juni 2009)

^ Nein, nur Gesundes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat aber jetz Hunger auf Fast Food 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Vegetarier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (2. Juni 2009)

^ würde ich nicht lange überleben :>
< isst gerne fleisch
v träumt von fleisch ?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

^ Nein?
< Kauft sich morgen ein neues Glas Nutella <3
v findet, dass Nutella die beste Schokocreme ist (was sonst?!)


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juni 2009)

^ Ja, Nutella > all
< Findet sie mit Milch ungut
v Mag eher Marmelade


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

^ Ntgedrungen, da ich nix anderes bekomme =/
< Hat heute seine Abiturarbeiten eingesehen und hasst seitdem das Zentralabitur 
v Antwortet erst heute Abend


----------



## $n4re (3. Juni 2009)

^ ne am Vormittag
< ist ein Frühaufsteher
v kann bis ca. 12 Uhr Mittags schlafen


----------



## Mankind.WWE (3. Juni 2009)

^ hat unrecht.. mein Bruder stürmt vorher in mein Zimmer..
< unterhält sich mit einer guten Freundin im ICQ und hat Technobase.FM an.
v ist WoW'ler


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

^ jo
< isst grad schokolade zum frühstück... kinderschokolade (eine schachtel schon weg, 5 sind noch im kühlschrank^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v würd auch gern soviel schoki essen


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

^ jetzt gerade nicht
< bin satt und habe nur Durst
v trinkt nicht so gern Wasser mit Kohlensäure?


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juni 2009)

^ solange da net zu viel Kohlensäure ist, läufts

< hat keinen Schulstress mehr

v wünscht sich auch sowas


----------



## Rappi (3. Juni 2009)

^ Stimmt

< Hat derzeit keinen aktiven Account bei einem MMORPG

v Ebenfalls?


----------



## Slavery (3. Juni 2009)

^ Richtig, seit 3 Monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Wenn WoW nich so langweilig wäre, würd ich wieder anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Findet WoW auch langweilig.


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

^ Oh ja, darum habe ich aufgehört.
< guckt gerade Tennis
v schaut auch Tennis


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juni 2009)

^ Nö
< Hat grade sau Lust auf eine Pizza
v Hat im Gegensatz zu mir welche


----------



## Rappi (3. Juni 2009)

^ Zumindest Pizzetis habe ich noch im Gefrierschrank. Aber ich habe heute Mittag schon was warmes.

< Ist gerade alleine zuhause.

v Auch


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2009)

^ Zuhause? Ich arbeite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Raucht jetz kurz mal eine.
v Mag die lieben Raucher richtig gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juni 2009)

^ ist selber einer ( also jaa ^^ )
< Läd grade Aion und Installiert Armed Assault 2 ^^
v hat keinen Aion Preview-WE-Key *höhö*


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2009)

^ Brauch ich auch gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Liebt Kaffee <3
v Mag lieber Tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

^Hardcore-kaffee-Trinker. Unter 5 Tassen geht bei mir am Tag nichts!
< Ist gerade beim SP2 für Vista aufspielen
v Spielt noch unter DOS!


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2009)

^ Nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat aber noch XP, Vista mag ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Mag Vista auch nich.


----------



## Deligor (4. Juni 2009)

^ Wird von seinem PC gehasst
< Redet gerne Müll
v  Hört sich gerne Müll an


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2009)

^ Öhm, nein.
< Mag keinen Müll, egal in welcher Form.
v Ist Abfallentsorgungsfachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (4. Juni 2009)

^ Sauberkeitfanatiker
< Spielt gerne GW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v  Sieht im RL genauso aus wie der Fanatiker über mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2009)

^ Fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Ist A-Team Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Heisst Deligor und findet das A-Team auch klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< heisst grüne brille (und mag das a-team nicht)
v heisst nicht so


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2009)

^ Richtig.
< Hat in ~ 2 Stunden Feierabend
v Is schon Zuhause.


----------



## Deligor (4. Juni 2009)

^ Mag pinke Frettchen 
< Mag das A-Team sehr...gerade wegen B.A.
v  Ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Art Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2009)

^ Pink is nich so mein Fall, wobei ich mir pinke Frettchen lustig vorstell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Mensch!
v Mag McDonalds lieber als Burger King 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (4. Juni 2009)

^ Hat viel zu früh Feierabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Frisst eh alles!
v  kann mit seiner Zungen seinen Ellenbogen berühren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (4. Juni 2009)

^da fehlt noch ein Stück ...
<freut sich auf sein neues Notebook, dass morgen kommt
v hat 'ne alte Gammelkiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (5. Juni 2009)

^ wird sicher viel Spaß mit dem Notebook haben
< hat zumindest an der Arbeit nen PC für den die Bezeichnung "alte Gammelkiste" ne echte Steigerung wäre
v  denkt, dass Fata Morgana und Mutter Theresa verheiratet sind


----------



## Slavery (5. Juni 2009)

^ Sind sie es nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Freut sich richtig aufs WE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Hat für´s Wochenende schon Pläne.


----------



## Lenkradrogue (5. Juni 2009)

^ lügt
< wird mädchen geyern am we
v wirds auch tun!


----------



## Lenkradrogue (5. Juni 2009)

^ lügt
< wird mädchen geyern am we
v wirds auch tun!


----------



## Lenkradrogue (5. Juni 2009)

^ lügt
< wird mädchen geyern am we
v wirds auch tun!


----------



## Lenkradrogue (5. Juni 2009)

^ lügt
< wird mädchen geyern am we
v wirds auch tun!


----------



## Lenkradrogue (5. Juni 2009)

^ lügt
< wird mädchen geyern am we
v wirds auch tun!


----------



## Lenkradrogue (5. Juni 2009)

^ lügt
< wird mädchen geyern am we
v wirds auch tun!


----------



## Lenkradrogue (5. Juni 2009)

^ lügt
< wird mädchen geyern am we
v wirds auch tun!


----------



## Lenkradrogue (5. Juni 2009)

^ lügt
< wird mädchen geyern am we
v wirds auch tun!


----------



## Lenkradrogue (5. Juni 2009)

^ lügt
< wird mädchen geyern am we
v wirds auch tun!


----------



## Lenkradrogue (5. Juni 2009)

^ lügt
< wird mädchen geyern am we
v wirds auch tun!


----------



## Lenkradrogue (5. Juni 2009)

^ lügt
< wird mädchen geyern am we
v wirds auch tun!


----------



## Lenkradrogue (5. Juni 2009)

< weiß nicht wie das passiert ist O.o


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Juni 2009)

^ man sollte bei laggs nicht 100ma auf "Antwort hinzufügen" klicken^^
< wird am WE lernen .... HURRA!!! *kotz*
v kann sein WE genießen


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2009)

^ Ohhhhhja
< Genießt es in vollen Zügen
v Ist neidisch


----------



## Terratex (7. Juni 2009)

^ hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Muss heute arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat heute frei


----------



## Rappi (7. Juni 2009)

^ Nicht wirklich, ich darf heute noch eine ganze Webzeitung erstellen und bin damit sicher 4 Stunden beschäftigt.

< Ist deswegen ziemlich angekotzt

v Hat gute Laune


----------



## Ol@f (7. Juni 2009)

^ Yes.. Positive Vibez!

< Geht was snacken.

v Versteht, was ich meine, wenn ich "Wa’ppun mi key?" Frage.


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

^ nö
< morgen früh aufstehen..
v nicht


----------



## Slavery (9. Juni 2009)

^ Doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Will auch nen 14-fach Post hinlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Schimpft mich, wenn ich das tu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

^ Ja >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Macht sowas nicht absichtlich.
v Du schon


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. Juni 2009)

^ Failed
< Mag Kekse
v Mag Kekse NICHT, denn er is auf Wasser geskillt xD


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

^ ist definitiv süchtig.
< trinkt gerade Cola
v mag Cola


----------



## Medmius (9. Juni 2009)

^hat unrecht. Ich fand nur Vanille-Coke fein.
< trinkt viel lieber Eistee Peach
v auch


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

^ jo
< schaut grad dr. house
v mag auch dr. house


----------



## D'eater (10. Juni 2009)

^ Falsch
< Ist Dr. Cox Anhänger
v Weiß nicht wer Dr. Cox ist


----------



## Rappi (10. Juni 2009)

^ Stimmt
< Schaut keine einzige Sendung regelmäßig
v Auch


----------



## Slavery (12. Juni 2009)

^ Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Weiß wer Dr. Cox ist und findet in Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Ist Scrubs Fan.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (12. Juni 2009)

^ In der Tat
< hatt sich letztens in 3 Tagen sämtliche Folgen angesehn
v weiß nich wie viele das sind


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Juni 2009)

^ daa hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Spielt wieder Warhammer Online
v tut das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (14. Juni 2009)

^ spielen *wie* Warhammer Online? kapiere ich nicht
< esse gleich Reispfanne lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v guckt öfters mal nen Horrorfilm


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Juni 2009)

^ habs editiert xDD 
< trinkt Schwip Schwap und schaut per anhalter durch die Galaxis
v zockt die Nacht durch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

^ nene ^^ 


< freut sich mehr oder weniger weil er seid 1 1/2 wochen keine schule mehr hatte und erst an donnerstag wieder hin muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wer es wissen will einfach fragen ^^ ) 



v hat das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2009)

^ stimmt, Schule hab ich schon lange nicht mehr
< geht im September nen Monat lang in die Ferien
v ist auf < neidisch deswegen


----------



## 666Anubis666 (16. Juni 2009)

^ne ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab jetzt bis zum 1.9 frei, wegen der Ausbildung
< kommt vom Umbau und Zockt jetzt erstmal ne Runde 
v isst gleich zu Abend...


----------



## Raheema (16. Juni 2009)

^ ne hat schon ^^ 


< hatte lecker abenbrot



v hatte das nich?^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (16. Juni 2009)

^ doch und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist mit ein Paar Kumpels am Zocken und Labert mit ihnen über VENTRILO
v kennt das nicht


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

^ Hat Recht mit der Aussage.
< Findet sich selbst etwas nerdig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v Macht heute die Nacht durch.


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. Juni 2009)

^ hat unrecht, schlafe gerne^^
< hat langeweile
v besitzt zwei katzen, einen hund und drei mäuse =O


----------



## 666Anubis666 (21. Juni 2009)

^ ein Hund---> Deutsche Dogge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 3 Katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz knapp
< liebt WAR
v hatte einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## DasX2007 (21. Juni 2009)

^ Hat recht, aber sowas von.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Hat noch 7 Wochen frei.
v Hasst den Sommer.


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

^ Hat Unrecht 
< Hat morgen schulfrei, wegen Zeugniskonferenzen
v Muss morgen den ganzen Tag arbeiten / zur Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (21. Juni 2009)

^ Hat unrecht. 
< Mag Lan Party's.
v Spielt schon den ganzen Tag.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Juni 2009)

^ da hast du wohl recht xD  seid 14 uhr xD
< Ist in Warhammer jetzt Level 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v kommt gerade vom Zocken


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

^ Nö
< Zählt die Minuten bis Feierabend (noch 14)
v Hat bereits Feierabend


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (26. Juni 2009)

^ nope erst in 2 h und 15 min

< freut sich schon aufs weekend

v muss am weekend schwiegermutter oder oma besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Juni 2009)

^ nit ganz ^^ war aber heute meine Mom besuchen
< chillt nach langem mal wieder (Abi 09 xD)
v raucht erstmal eine


----------



## mookuh (26. Juni 2009)

^ Nein, ich rauche nicht!
< Fragt sich warum Dracun und sTereoType gebannt wurden
v Will mir das nicht sagen


----------



## villain (26. Juni 2009)

^ hat unrecht - ich würde es ja sagen, aber weiß es nicht
< ist dies auch relativ egal
v auch


----------



## jolk (27. Juni 2009)

^ eben nicht
< ist entsetzt darüber (armer dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
v kennt die beiden nicht


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juni 2009)

^ richtig
< raucht erstmal eine
v ist passivraucher ^^


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

^ wer nicht?
< raucht selbst nicht
v raucht


----------



## Mankind.WWE (28. Juni 2009)

^hat fast recht.. höre grade auf^^

< hat Langeweile

v verschwedet Zeit im "^,<,v, Thread"


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juni 2009)

^ naja verschwenden würd ichs net grade nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< holt sich gleich was zu essen
v hat auch hunger


----------



## Mankind.WWE (28. Juni 2009)

^ hat recht
< macht sich grad essen
v hatte ne Pizza zu Mittag


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juni 2009)

^ ne es war n schnitzel mit pommes
< langweilt sich
v hatte gerade sex


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (29. Juni 2009)

^ maybe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< träumt davon er hätte feierabend

v liebt sein chef o.O ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

^ Dank Gartenarbeit is mein Dad grade der Chef, also ja^^
< ist warm
v schwitzt wie n schwein xD


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2009)

^ scheit zu schwitzen
< schwitzt nicht, da er in Boxershorts vorm Rechner sitzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v legt sich heute noch in die Sonne


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

^ keine Zeit für sowas heute
< hat grad Hardwareprobleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat keine Hardwareprobleme


----------



## Mankind.WWE (29. Juni 2009)

^hat recht
< ist warm -.-
v stinkt nach Schweiß


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

^hat nicht Recht
< hat vor 4 Stunden geduscht
v hat keinen Plan was er schreiben soll


----------



## Nimmue (29. Juni 2009)

^ möp, falsch
< weiß immer, was SIE schreiben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v kann das bestätigen ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

^ mh da ne Frau immer viel schwätzt wird se wohl auch was zum schreiben haben xD
< war 4h bei 28° unterwegs und hat grade geduscht
v duscht heute noch


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juni 2009)

^ vielleicht ^^
<mußte heute bei so nem wetter schwere sachen tragen =/
(weiß nich wie man den pfeil nach unten macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist grad auf buffed


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

^ der Pfeil nach unten ist der Buchstabe 'v' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muss morgen um 5 raus Oo
v schläft aus


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (30. Juni 2009)

^ leider nein......

< liebt diese forenspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v hat potenzproblem? ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

^ Nö, denke mit meinen jungen 20 hab ich das noch ganz gut im Griff ^^
< isst gleich ne Pizza
v ist Millionär


----------



## Illuminatos (30. Juni 2009)

^ hat leider unrecht
< wird gleich frühstücken
v hat schon vor vielen stunden gefrühstückt


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

^ naja "vor vielen" ist relativ und "gefrühstückt" bedeutet in etwa so viel wie "sich ne Dose Red Bull reingezogen" (ich weiss, ungesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
< geht gleich Mittagessen
v ebenfalls


----------



## Ichselbstenst (30. Juni 2009)

^ fast richtig , wenn mann ein Stück Brot als Mittagessen zählt
< hatt nix vernünftiges zu essen da
v hatt nen riesen Vorratskeller


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

^ Keller ja, Vorräte nein ^^
< wartet auf nen Kollegen, der schon 20 min zu spät is :/
v ist immer pünktlich


----------



## AlphaNUSS (30. Juni 2009)

^ eigentlich nicht 
< hilft seinem kleinem Bruder bei den Hausaufgaben
v spielt das Shakes&Fidget Browsergame


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

^ würd gern aber mein scheiß pc lädt das net -.-
< isst grad spaghetti ^^
v hat morgen nurnoch 1 schultag und dann frei =P


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

^ Nö Schule is schon seit 2 Wochen vorbei^^ (ABI 09)
< trinkt erstma n Bier
v liegt mit nem Laptop im Bett


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (1. Juli 2009)

^ von sowas wird man nur dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< muss erst mal ein schluck trinken

v trinkt ein bier damit er wacht wird


----------



## Hanfgurke (1. Juli 2009)

^ Ja Bier ohne Gerstenmalz und Hopfen
< Schwitzt von der schwülen Luft
v Sitzt nackt vorm PC


----------



## Kruschkrusch (1. Juli 2009)

^ Richti.... ähh was?
< Macht das Fenster auf, weils so warm ist
< 2 sekunden Später ist es wieder zu weil nebenan ne Party ist
< Beschwert sich über die schlechte Isolierung seiner Wohnung
< Holt dann nach langem hin und her den Ventilator aus dem Keller
< merkt, dass er grade zu viele "<" gesetzt hat
v Fährt irgendwann innerhalb der nächsten 6 Wochen in den Urlaub


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Juli 2009)

^ ne, muss arbeiten und dann Zivi ^^
< hat morgen nen hardcore-Tag vor sich
v schläft schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2009)

^ Ne hab um die Zeit "Leon der Profi" geschaut.
< Sitzt auf der Arbeit, hat aber nichts zu tun, weil er grad sage und schreibe 10 Updates durchführen lassen muss, was doch rund 2 Stunden dauern wird...
v Hat mehr als genug zu tun.


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Juli 2009)

^ jup, gleich beim Abi-Fest arbeiten bis ca. 2 Uhr morgens
< noch schnell was essen
v hat Urlaub


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

^ Nö, aber bald Ferien
< Spielt jetzt Mirror´s Edge
v Nüscht


----------



## Haszor (2. Juli 2009)

^Stimmt
<Glaubt daran das WoW innerhalb der nächsten 12 Wochen untergeht
v Sieht das genauso


----------



## Müllermilch (2. Juli 2009)

^ sagt die wahrheit
<glaubt das WoW bald ausstirbt
v füttert seine katze mit hundefutter


----------



## Droyale (2. Juli 2009)

^ nicht wirklich^^
< schlagt sich die zeit tod
v wird sich heute noch nach atreia begeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (2. Juli 2009)

^ ne lass mal 
< hört grad michael jackson lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v wartet nachts vor Aldi


----------



## Haszor (2. Juli 2009)

^ Lässt das so klingen als wäre das unnormal^^
< Spielt grade HdRO
v hat seit 7 1/2 Stunden nichts gegessen!


----------



## Bankchar (2. Juli 2009)

^ najo, sagen wir mal 3 std. 
< ist mit der gesamtsituation unzufrieden
v freut sich auf ferien/urlaub ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Juli 2009)

^ joa, den ganzen Juli noch frei
< ist angetrunken
v stocknüchtern


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (3. Juli 2009)

^ durch schlaf mangel wird man zwar auch "besoffen" aber sonst hast recht

< freut sich auf wochende und bald ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v liest gerade ein Buch (bevor er dieses forum angemacht hat)


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

^ Naja das Internet ist ja auch ein grosses Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Regt sich grad drüber auf, dass seit ner Stunde alle zwei Minuten das Telefon klingelt...
v Hat solche Probleme nicht, sondern weitaus grössere!


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

^ Hat unrecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

< Ist eine Nervensäge

v Nervt noch viel mehr!!


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

^ Hat Recht
< Freut sich auf Gewitter in paar Minuten
v Wurde schonmal vom Blitz getroffen


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

^ Was ist ein Blitz?

< Ist nicht der Hellste :>

v Ist noch dümmer als ich D:


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

^ Nein
< Freut sich über Gewitter im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Hat nen Ipod Touch

Blitze ? ähm... das Helle was beim Gewitter vom Himmel kommt ? Berühren gleich Aua? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (3. Juli 2009)

^ Wer braucht schon ein Ipod!
< Besitzt ein schönen Creative Zen
v Hat gar kein Mp3 Player ?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

^ Doch
< Nen Ipod Touch 16gb
v Isst gerne Käse


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2009)

^ klar =)
< muß gleich noch ins sportstudio ^^ 
v hat keine gewichtsproblemchen =P


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

^ hat unrecht

< isn fettsack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v ist noch fetter


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

^ Nein
< Ist unsportlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Hat Homer als Vorbild


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

^ Doh!

< mag simpsons <3

v mag speck


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

^ dito
< geht gleich fussbal spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v schaut jeden abend sandmann


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

^ Klar du nicht ? 
< Freut sich auf SImpsons um 18:05 Uhr
v Denkt Hunde können nicht nach oben gucken


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

^ Nie drüber nachgedacht!
< Kann seit grade eben bis 20 ziehen (2x5 Finger, und 2x5 Zehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Socken ausgezogen!)
v Hat eine Colaflasche in der Nase.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

^ und ne Fanta
< Hat nen Hund
v Hat 2 Raptoren im Keller


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

^Schon seit 10 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< langweilt sich grade
v spielt heute noch Hello Kitty Online


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

^ Leider nicht Rechner ist weg
< Sitzt am laptop
v Sitzt auf dem Laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2009)

^ hab keinen laptop
< scheiß wetter aber zum glück hab ich ja noch SoaD =)
v fährt in den ferien nicht weg


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

^ Doch übermorgen zur Ostsee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat Hunger auf Dorsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Kann nicht schwimmen


----------



## Droyale (3. Juli 2009)

^ doch
< hat hunger
v ist total happy


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

^ jeden tag
< stirbt grad vor hitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat heut nacht alpträume


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

^ Hat mir heute grauenvolle Dinge gezeigt!
< Hat einen Ventilator
v Würde auch gerne einen haben


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

^ Hab sogar 2 
< Brauche Geld
v Hat nen Geldbaum


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. Juli 2009)

^ jep, der parkt gleich neben meinem Goldesel!
< macht Party
v sitzt beim pinkeln


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2009)

^ Ja
< Fährt morgen zur Ostsee
v Fährt in den Ferien zur Nordsee


----------



## Haszor (5. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> ^ Ja
> < Fährt morgen zur Ostsee
> v Fährt in den Ferien zur Nordsee


^ Nein
< Ist noch hellwach
v Schläft um diese Zeit! 5.7.09 - 00:23 Uhr


----------



## jolk (5. Juli 2009)

^ da war ich wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat bis gerade youtube little britain videos geguckt
v wird erst in 2 stunden meinen post lesen


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Juli 2009)

^ noch später
< chillt
v schwitzt beim chillen xD


----------



## Herr_Abyss (5. Juli 2009)

^ leider ja : /
< war bei Rheinkultur
v war da auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (5. Juli 2009)

^ähm, nö?

< Denkt grad ein wenig nach..

v isst Pizza


----------



## Baits (6. Juli 2009)

^hat recht.
<war grad kacken
v geht glecih kacken :>


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (6. Juli 2009)

^ ich muss zwar geh aber net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< kann montage nicht leiden :S

v liebt montage


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juli 2009)

^ absolut mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist kaputt (5 Tage Abi-Party)
v kaut an seinen Fingernägeln


----------



## lilmania (6. Juli 2009)

^ Hatn Abi
< Ist viel zuwarm und kaut nich anseinem Fingernägeln
v Muss grad derbst langweilig sein


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juli 2009)

^ sollte sich die Regeln des Spiels nochmal anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ja, mir is schon a weng langweilig
< legt sich gleich ins Bett und schaut noch etwas TV
v liegt schon im Bett


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

^ hat unrecht
< ist noch nicht müde
v muss morgen arbeiten/zur schule gehen


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

^ failed (hihi)
< möchte ihren Fernseher mit einer Axt zertrümmern weil nichts läuft
v mag auch kein Fernsehen


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

^ Premiere (oder mitlerweile ja SKY) 4tw ^^
< hat Probleme beim einschlafen
v trinkt gerne und viel Kaffee/Bull


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

^ man munkelt man würde im Lexikon ein Bild von mir neben dem Begriff "Koffeinsucht" finden...
< muss fix ne Runde zu Lamb of God bangen
v mag Metal gern


----------



## Ichselbstenst (7. Juli 2009)

^ allerdings
< hört allerdings grad kein metal sonern MSI
v hört Hip Hop


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

^ Richtig, meistens oldschool US Rap
< findet es doof, dass es die ganze woche regnen soll
v hat lieber regen als sonne


----------



## Mankind.WWE (7. Juli 2009)

^lügt

< hat noch nen kleinen Kater...

v trinkt nur aus einem Trinkhorn


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

^ Wär mal ne Idee, hab ich noch nie gemacht.
< Ist heute um halb 7 aufgestanden und findet das viel zu früh.
v Steht regelmässig so früh auf.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (7. Juli 2009)

^ abgesehen von den Ferien schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< ist um halb 11 aufgestanden

v holt mir nen Kaffee


----------



## Potpotom (7. Juli 2009)

^ - hat sich getâuscht
< - muss schlafen
v - bringt meinem Vorposter einen Kaffee


----------



## D'eater (7. Juli 2009)

^ Wird niemanden dieses Teufelzeug bringen (Eine Studie hat ergeben Kaffee lässt Frauenbrüste schrumpfen)
< Trinkt sowieso keinen Kaffee
v Versteht nich warum


----------



## Mankind.WWE (7. Juli 2009)

^ Ich bin ein Kerl, also werd ich wohl meinen Kaffee dürfen

< hatte noch immer keine Lust sich einen zu holen

v Bringt mir einen vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (7. Juli 2009)

^ ich habe kein S aufm rücken

< ist schokiert was kaffe macht und lässt seine freundin nie wieder welchen trinken!!

v trinkt kaffe durch ein trichter und lässt sich dabei anfeuern


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

^ ne, Bohnen alle und so Chemiezeug mut ich niemandem zu
< hat grad ein tolles Menu zum mittagessen gehabt
v hatte nur ein Sandwich

Edit: zu spät... ok nochmal:

^ ne ich trink eigentlich keinen Kaffee
< hat grad ein tolles Menu zum mittagessen gehabt
v hatte nur ein Sandwich


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

^ Nöö hab noch garnichts...öhm vielleicht sollte ich mal
< ist gerade erst wach geworden und braucht dringend Kaffee
v ist ein Nichttänzer


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

^ doch, ich tanze regelmässig Salsa (aus Spass, nicht als Sport) und hab auch mal Jive, 2Step, Foxtrott und Walzer gelernt
< war erst gestern Salsa tanzen
v mag lieber Salsa Sauce als Salsa tanzen


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

^Richtig aber schööööön scharf bidde
< ist sarkastisch, ironisch und hat einen ausgeprägt schwarzen Humor
v lacht auch gern über dreckige Witze


----------



## Mankind.WWE (7. Juli 2009)

^Oh jaa 
 < ist richtig schön Evil 
v Ernährt sich von Cola und/oder Kaffee


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

^ nein ich bin wieder davon runter xD
< hat grad schön scharf gegessen
v mag ebenfalls scharfes essen


----------



## Haszor (7. Juli 2009)

Ichselbstenst schrieb:


> < hört allerdings grad kein metal sonern MSI



Erstmal dazu: MSI FOR THE WIN!


^ Hat Recht! <3 Scharfes Essen
< Hat grade Lust Herr der Ringe zu sehen und aber auch zu lesen!
v Hat noch nie den Film gesehen UND gelesen


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

^ seit wann kann man einen Film lesen oO
< hat HDR gesehen,alle 3 Teile
v spielt HDRO


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

^ nein leider nicht ^^



< guckt grade die trauer feier



v tut das auch


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

^ nope
< findet die Trauerfeier einfach nur widerlich 
v ist total anderer meinung


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

^ nicht ganz ^^ 


< guckt die bloss aus langeweile und weil ich den nicht richtig kannte ^^



v kannte ihn gut


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

^ naja bin zwangsläufig mit ihm groß geworden, hat mich aber nie interessiert (mit Verlaub, diese orgiastische Trauerscheiße nervt -.-)
< lässt den Fernseher aus Selbstschutzgründen lieber gleich aus
v hat die Flimmerkiste meistens an und steht drauf


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

^ nö im Moment net...auf meinem TV bin ich auch noch nie gestanden ^^
< fragt sich, warum Tade in fast jedem Satz ein Fremdwort benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Weiß die Antwort


----------



## D'eater (8. Juli 2009)

^ Aus Gründen der Originalität, man könnte auch sagen der subkulturellen Identität.
< Fragt sich, ob Fremdworte in Rockmusik legal sind, oder ob das zu rational wirkt.
v Weiß, wo ich das geklaut hab.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (8. Juli 2009)

^ nö
< hat bock auf einen Erdbeerbecher..*mhhhh*
v holt mir wenigstens heute nen Kaffee


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (8. Juli 2009)

^ und wieder liegt er falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< guckt videos auf youtube und langweilt sich

v sieht nur erotikfilme im i-net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2009)

^ sag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< langweilt sich und wartet bis irgendwas passiert.....
v hat keine langeweile


----------



## Mankind.WWE (8. Juli 2009)

^hat unrecht
< wartet immernoch auf den Kaffee
v bringt ihn mir,.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

^kann lange warten<hat grad nix zu tun
\/ Hat hunger auf was süßes


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

^ stimmt, vor allem auf ein Snickers
< hat kein Snickers
v mag kein Snickers


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

^OH doch, und wie
<weiß nicht was..
vder hier grad macht


----------



## Baits (8. Juli 2009)

^kackt grade.
< macht was?
v geht auch glecih kacken.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (8. Juli 2009)

^ Liegt Falsch
< Spukt grad in Foren rum.
v Weiß nicht was er nun schreiben soll.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

^hat Recht
<Hört grad In Extremo
v mag kein In Extremo


----------



## D'eater (9. Juli 2009)

^ Mir sind In Extremo ziemlich egal
< Ist grade von nem Kollegen genervt
v Könnte den mal verprügeln


----------



## Baits (9. Juli 2009)

^ Ist immernoch genervt
< Macht das doch gern
v Möchte auch jemanden verprügeln.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

^haut dem eis drüber ganz schnell eine rein
<setzt unschuldsmiene auf
v schiebt dem dieSchuld in die Schuhe


----------



## D'eater (9. Juli 2009)

^ Du haust mir eine rein und schiebst mir die Schuld in die Schuhe?
< Ist verwirrt, dass er einfach so verprügelt wird.
v Sollte mir mal einen Eisbeutel bringen


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

^kann lange warten
<Haut ihm schnell noch eine rein
vschaut ganz belämmert zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (9. Juli 2009)

^ Hat Unrecht
< Ist zu spät gekommen um ganz belämmert zuzusehen
v Wäre jetzt gerne in Holland Urlaub am machen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

^ Ja, Amsterdam ist auf jeden Fall eins der nächsten Ziele
< geht nacher ins Kino (Brüno)
v wird sich den FIlm entweder gar nicht oder auf kino.to anschauen


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2009)

^ stimmt, gar nicht
< wird dafür heute Abend Ice Age 3 anschauen gehn, obwohl er von Ice Age 2 total enttäuscht war
v mochte Ice Age 2 ganz gern


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. Juli 2009)

^ ging so
< steht nich so auf filme
v kann mir sagen warum


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Juli 2009)

^ ich glaub nicht ^^
<hat sich heute ice age 3 mit seiner tante angekuckt....wollte eigentlich brüno guckn aber der kamm erst um 5 uhr ...war ganz lustig..wann hast du deinen verstand verloren?vor 3 monaten...ich wachte eines morgens auf mit einer ananas neben mir und sie war hässlich aber ich liebte sie trotzdem ^^ 
v hat das jetzt nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

^ nope^^
< fand Brüno witzig, aber teilweise ziemlich übertrieben schwul...bäh
v muss morgen arbeiten


----------



## Raheema (9. Juli 2009)

^ jop xD



< Will auch Ice 3 gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



v hat den schon gegucktu nd kann mir sagen ob der gut is !


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

^wenn du dir den Ar*** ablachen willst,  geh rein!!
<hatte noch ken Frühstück
v isst gerade was!


----------



## Mightymagic (10. Juli 2009)

^ Hat auch gerade sein Frühstück vorsich stehen...
< ...so wie ich. Aber ich hol mir eben einen Kaffee.
v Wer möchte noch einen?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

^Mach mir bitte nen Tee, wenn du hast!
<schnüffelt traurig an ihrer leeren "Landliebe"-Vanillemilch
v schwört meinen unbändigen Zorn herauf, weil er gerade Landliebe-Vanillemilch schlürft


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

^ Ne, mit sowas kannste mich jagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ärgert sich über Soundprobleme
v betreibt Frühsport


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (10. Juli 2009)

^nur wenn mir danach ist

<ist erleichtert weil er sein vortrag hinter sich hat

vliebt vorträg und macht täglich mind 1 ^^


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

^ Vorträge/Präsentationen halt ich wirklich gern, aber hab nur alle paar 2-3 Wochen eine zu halten
< wünscht sich, dass bald September wird
v weiss nicht, warum < sich das wünscht


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. Juli 2009)

^ Geht im September villeicht in die Ferien
< GEHT DOCH NOCH ANS WACKEN WOOHOOOO =P
v Hört gerade BroSis =D


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

^ pffft ne!
< Hat jetzt grad soeben in dem Moment die Bestätigung bekommen, dass er den ganzen September in die Ferien kann! Asien, ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v war noch nie in Asien


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

^ hat recht( Ich war noch nicht mal außerhalb Deutschland!!
<will mitkommen, will mitkommer
v lässt mich nicht mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. Juli 2009)

^ Hat sich in einer Ecke verkrochen =)
< Ist nicht die Mama von ^ aber lässt ^ trotzdem nicht mit Davar mit =D
v Ist stinksauer auf mich -.-"


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

^ kommt drauf an wie alt Soldara ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hälts kaum mehr aus jetzt wo er weiss dass er los kann. planen, organisieren, buchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist eher der Pauschalreisentyp und lässt sich lieber alles organisieren, statt selbst zu buchen


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. Juli 2009)

^ Freut sich anscheinend ganz doll^^
< Hat in einem anderen thread gelesen, dass Soldara 12 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Freut sich auf das Wochenende!


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

^hat recht ich bin echt 12
<liebt Frühlingsrrollen
v interessiert es, das meine Mutter Nina heißt


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

^ Jou, endlich weiß ich es
< zischt erstmal n Bierchen
v gönnt sich auch ein Feierabend-Bier


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

^nö, bin anti-alkoholiker
<trinkt lieber Skiwasser(wasser+himmbeersirup+zitronensaft)
v will gleich Skiwasser zum probieren mischen


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. Juli 2009)

^ ne ich bleib bei Bier
< isst gleich was gutes
v hat schon, isst aber trotzdem nochmal


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

^ nein ich habe mir heute mal eine pizza gekönt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



< fand die sehr lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



v isst auch geren mal eine pizza


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Juli 2009)

^ Sicher, wer nicht?^^
< kann net pennen
v kann schon, will aber net ^^


----------



## Mankind.WWE (12. Juli 2009)

^war da schon am pennen
< hat langeweile
v holt mir heut nen Kaffee?!


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

^wenn du mir nen Flug nach Asienbuchst, klar

<ist traurig dass Wochenende bald wieder um ist und überlegt sich krank zu machen, lässt es sein und lernt die Puck-Rolle in"Ein Sommernachtstraum" von Schüttelbier auswendig

v Mag kein schüttelbier


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hatte gerade ne schöne Woche Urlaub in Hamburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v war dies Jahr noch nicht im Urlaub


----------



## Mankind.WWE (12. Juli 2009)

^hat recht
< macht sich grad Pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist neidisch


----------



## DTzero (12. Juli 2009)

^ ehm nö net wirklich
< boar ist total müde
v hat auchh durch gemacht


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

^ ne
< ist aber noch total platt vom urlaub und könnte noch stunden pennen gehen ^^
v hat genug geschlafen ^^


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

^jo hab  ich bis 11
< Kann jetzt ein bisschen Schüttelbier auswendig 
v weiß nichtmal worums da geht


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Juli 2009)

^ ne kein plan ^^
< schüttelt sein bier nicht gern
v kennt godsmack


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

^nö.Mit Schüttelbier ist Shakespear gemeint(klingelts jetzt?)
< Dichtet auch grad ein bisschen rum
v will was Süßes


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

^ ned ganz
< hat was süßes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v will was abhaben


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

^JAAA!**KulleraugenunschuldichwarsnichtgestiefelterkaterausShreknachmachblick aufsetz**
< Hat was Süttelbieriges gereimt
v wills nicht hören


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist grad mit Bartimäus in der Hand eingeschlafen
v kennt Bartimäus nicht (Schande über dich^^)


----------



## jeef (12. Juli 2009)

^ will auch nicht wissen was das ist^^
< hat hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v macht mir was?! plx11!!


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Juli 2009)

^ was willste denn? ^^
< ist müde
v noch top-fit


----------



## D'eater (13. Juli 2009)

^ Wieder Top-Fit, was verwunderlich ist... Montag, vorher spät ins Bett usw. usw.
< Hat ne 4 Tage Woche vor sich
v Muss Freitag auch noch los


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

^ Ist zu beneiden
< Muss noch zwei Wochen arbeiten und geht dann ans Wacken =)
v Geht auch ans Wacken


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

^ Wacken? Never
< Besorgt sich gleich ein Frühstück
v gibt mir nen Tip wie sich mein Frühstück am besten gestalten könnte^^


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

^ Also ich finde nur ein großen Englisches Frühstück ist das wahre!
< hat leider nur ein Fleischsalatbrot bekommen
v hat mehr gegessen


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

^ stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat lecker knack&back gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v weiß nicht, was das ist ^^


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

^hat vollkommen Recht
< weiß nicht was es ist, aber will es haben
v Schickt mir eines


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

^ ALLES MEINS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< teilt ned gern ihr knack&back!
v ist nun traurig


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

^ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Will wissen was das ist
v sagts mir


----------



## Davatar (13. Juli 2009)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< weiss das von Google
v mag Doodle mehr als Google


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

^ laut Google ist Doodle dumm
< Hört gerade Musik
v sollte gerade arbeiten


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

^ hab grad im haushalt gearbeitet, das reicht für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist total kaputt, weils auch noch sehr heiß draussen ist...
v müsste auch noch die bude auf vordermann bringen ^^


----------



## Mankind.WWE (13. Juli 2009)

^ne, noch kann ich mich bewegen xD

< ist am bass spielen

v gründet mit mir ne Band xD


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

^ glaub mir, lieber nicht ^^
< zappt grad durchs tv-programm und findet nix
v hat nen "geheimtipp" für mich


----------



## Mankind.WWE (14. Juli 2009)

^ hat lang gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< geht nun vor den Fernseher
v sollte mal wieder duschen


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

^ hat Ferien -.-"
< hat schon früh geduscht =D
v ist gelangweilt


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Juli 2009)

^jep
<war schon um 7 wach obwohl ferien sind und mußte zum arzt -.- und versucht jetzt eigentlich zu pennen aber geht nich <.<
v hat nen entspannten tag


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

^ Ja hab ich meine Klasse geht in den Niedrigseilgarten und ich kann nicht mit weil ich erst neulich krank war
<hört gerade Streuner
v mag keine Streuner


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

^ Schenk voll ein, und immer immer mehr!
< Hört jetzt "Trinke Wein"^^
v Kennt es nicht und schaut deshalb auf Youtube nach =)


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

^zufällig hör ich es auch grad!
<hört gleich Söldnerschwein
v Will auch mal reinhören


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

^ Findet 10 Orks sicher ein tolles lied von den Streunern
< Hört jetzt (wieder mal) Ensiferum!
v Möchte ein Gläschen Himbeersirup =D


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

^hat volkommen recht bei dem Lied bin ich vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen
< Schautgrad zu wie Legolas Gimli unter den Tisch säuft!
v Glaubts mir nicht und shaut hier nach:Am Schluss..naja, seht selbst


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

^ Hat ein tolles Video gefunden =D
< Hat jetzt Lust, Legolas unter den tisch zu saufen!
v Hat selbiges wie ich vor!


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

^wie du nur darauf gekommen ist...
< wird Legolas den Köcher mit dem Pfeilen wegstibitzen , während PewPew_oO und Legolasum die Wette saufen
v will mich verpetzten


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

^ Ist eine Diebin!
< Mag Legolas nicht
v Ist jetzt böse auf mich


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

^nö
<weißt, das stibitzen und klauen zwei paar Schuh sin,stibitzen ist wegnehemn und schauen und wenn mans merkt zurückgeben und klauen =stehlen
v hats jetzt verstanden


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

^ War da schlauer als ich =(
< Mag nicht arbeiten
v Wird gleich mit Gimmli wetttrinken


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

^wird nicht schwer, ist immernoch besoffen von voher
<Will legolas den sinn seines namen sagen( lego=ich lese,Legolas-Ich les mich)^^
v prustet los weil der Name jetzt behämmert ist


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

^ Ist gespannt auf Reaktion
< Darf nicht loslachen
v Ist mir deshalb jetzt böse =D


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

^ shawn^^
< liebt sein Navi...einfach nur angenehm
v fährt auch oft mit Navi


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

^ich darf noch nicht auto fahren 
<ist noch halbwegs heil, ist nur ne Fleischwunde**hust**
v versteht worauf ich anspielen will


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

^ Verwirrt mich
< War gerade einkaufen
v War auch einkaufen


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

^nöö
< hört gerade "Blood Stain Child"
v kennt diese Band nicht


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

^ Weitestgehend ja...Kippen und Benzin @ Tanke
< macht nacher nen Mittagsschlaf
v hat sowas nicht nöig


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

^ Ist (wieder einmal -.-) zu beneiden
< Muss arbeiten
v Muss nicht arbeiten -.-"


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

^JAAA
< Meint Fleischwunde
v kannte das schon


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

^ ich nix verstehen, si?
< findets grad richtig angenehm vom Wetter her...nicht zu kalt oder zu warm hier
v hat mit sinnflutartigen Regenfällen zu kämpfen und ein undichtes Dach


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

^ nein viel zu warm
< geht gleich etwas essen
v ist hungrig


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

^nö, hat mit einer Schei* Schwüle zu kömpfen
< hat heut noch nix gegessen
v schon


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

^ Jau und zwar "Mah-Mee" und es war lecker!
< Weiss grad nicht was er hier einsetzen soll
v bevorzugt Nasi-/Bami-Goreng


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

^HÄ??
<Verlangt eine Erklärung
v gibt sie mir


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

^ China Food halt...google ist dein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat plötzlich Bock auf ne Bangkok Ente^^
v würde jetzt alles dafür tun


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

^ Schätzt mich falsch ein^^
< Möchte eine Nussecke oder ein Mandelhörnchen (Danke Soladra -.-)
v Schickt mir eins per A-Post!


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

^ Ach das Zeug kann man ja meistens schon am selben Abend an dem mans gekauft hat nicht mehr essen, geschweige denn einen Tag später
< Muss grad 2 Dokumente mergen und mag das überhaupt nicht
v Mag Dokumente mergen sehr oder weiss gar nicht was das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (14. Juli 2009)

^Hat Recht mit seiner Unswissenheitstheorie
<postet nur weil ihm langweilig ist
v ist der Poster nach mir!


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

^ JA! Geniale Vorraussicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
< hat seit gestern Abend ununterbrochen übelsten Regen draußen
v same


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

^ Hat recht
< Mag den Regen aber <3
v Mag ihn nicht


----------



## Mankind.WWE (15. Juli 2009)

^mehr oder weniger.. kommt drauf an..

< schaut scrubs

v schauts auch


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

^ Ne
< schaut grad eine schrecklich nette Familie ^^
v Sitzt im Büro


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

^ Ist gemein =(
< Sitzt tatsächlich im Büro
v Lacht mich aus! =O


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

^ Ne...du wirst auch noch deinen Urlaub kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat noch 2 Wochen frei
v Nimmt sich erst über Weinachten Urlaub (sofern kein Schüler o.ä.)


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

^ Wird jetzt von mir ausgelacht, weil...
< ... hat in zwei Wochen Urlaub =P Und im Winter auch^^
v Hat noch nichts geplant für seinen Urlaub.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (15. Juli 2009)

^ bin ein spontaner Mensch

< spielt wiedermal Bass

v gründet mit mir ne Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [Hab grad ein Deja-Vu]


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

^ hmm...naja ich kann nur Klavier/Keyboard oder Trompete spielen insofern denk ich nicht, dass ich Deiner Band viel bringen würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich glaub so als Backgroundsänger könnt ich beitreten
< singt gern morgens unter der Dusche
v ebenfalls


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

^ hm, wenn man das Singen nennen kann, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat grad nen Kaffee getrunken
v ist schon bei der 5. Tasse


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

^ Nö, ich trink keinen Kaffee
< geht bald Mittagessen
v ist grad erst aufgestanden


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

^ Ne, dank meinem krankhaften Schlafrhythmus zur Zeit schon seit 5 Uhr wach
< zockt gleich ne Runde WoW und fragt sich, wie man nur keinen Kaffee trinken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v trinkt kalten Kaffee


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

^ Ist Kaffeesüchtig =D
< Trinkt seeeeeehr selten Kaffee
v Trinkt lieber Bier!


----------



## Cybereule (15. Juli 2009)

^ Ist eventuell ne Laz0r0ile
< sagt nein zu Alkohol
v hat Migrene


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

^ ne =)
< hat selten Kopfweh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat Kopfweh und gute Kopfwehtabletten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

^ Hat fast recht
< Hat Kopfschmerzen aber keine Tabletten (Modellbau juhui -.-)
v Ist Architekt und muss auch Modelle bauen!


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

^ fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist nur Bauzeichnerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v wollte mal Polizist werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

^ Liegt falsch
< Wollte Wikinger werden xD
v Wollte immer und ist jetzt eine Prima Ballerina!


----------



## Mankind.WWE (15. Juli 2009)

^FAAAALSCH

< hört die Skatoons

v hört sie nun zum Test auch mal.



PS: Davatar: Trompete wäre Geil für ne Ska-Punkband 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

^ stimmt...aber ich glaub irgendwie ich hab mir das Falsche angehört:

< ist verwirrt und denkt, dass das nicht gemeint war
v ist sowieso grundsätzlich immer völlig verplant

PS: Trompete für ne Ska-Punkband? Das kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen...aber wenn Du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (15. Juli 2009)

^ überhaupt nicht
< hört noch immer die Skatoons (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_pIAG2vpAo)
v hört sichs nu auch an


PS: Die Skatoons haben auch ne Trompete / The Busters genauso / FURT auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

^ Lügt, weil
< hört im Moment gar nichts =)
v Isst gerade ein Müsli.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

^ Ne...bin auch kein großer Müsli-Esser
< schon seit halb 7 wach
v sogar noch früher


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

^ Hat ja keine Ahnung, was lecker ist!
< Ist seit halb sechs wach =(
v Ist gar nie eingeschlafen!


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

^ Doch diese Nacht schon, die Nacht davor aber nicht, da war das Gewitter so extrem laut, dass ich nicht schlafen konnte.
< Nervt sich grad tierisch, weil im Büro grad die Telefonanlage neu konfiguriert wird und das Telefon innert 5 Minuten 25x geklingelt hat.
v Hat solche Probleme nicht.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

^ Sehr richtig.
< surft grade im I-Net
v hat was zu tun^^


----------



## Mankind.WWE (16. Juli 2009)

^hat unrecht 
< war vorhin Schoppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v bestaunt meine neue Hose


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

^ Da geht gar nix ohne Foto!
< Hat vorletzten Samstag ne neue Hose gekauft
v Ist Hosen-Fetischist


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

^ Schätzt mich falsch ein!
< Hat schon ewig lange keine Hosen mehr gekauft (und ich meine damit auch ewig lange^^)
v Hat gar keine Hose!


----------



## Mankind.WWE (16. Juli 2009)

^doch, ne neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< postet doch kein Bild seiner Hose..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v hört HipHop


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

^ Noch jemand, der mich falsch einschätzt =D
< Mag Finntroll!
v Hat zwar eine Hose, aber keine an!


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

^ Dochdoch und nicht nur das, sondern auch noch ne Unterhose unter der Hose!
< Sieht grad ein Mädchen mit rosa T-Shirt, pinkem Minirock und hellblauer Mütze auf der Strasse vorbeilaufen und stellt fest, dass entweder < oder das Mädchen nichts von Mode versteht
v Wollte schon immer mal Kleider entwerfen, aber niemand lässt v das machen


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

^ ne du^^
< hat seit langem mal wieder seine Dokumente abgeheftet und Ordung rein gebracht
v macht das sowieso ständig


----------



## Mankind.WWE (16. Juli 2009)

^Schon die Sache mit dem CHAOS vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Chaot aus Leidenschaft
v brav


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

^ Laut meiner Bundeswehrverweigerung damals: ja und wie
< aber sonst nur wenns nötig ist
v denkt, dass Mankind in Wirklichkeit der bravste von allen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

^ Hat recht
< Geht gleich nach Hause
v Arbeitet noch bis um 23:00


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

^ Ne heute bis 18:30.
< Wird heute Abend vermutlich das erste Mal seit Langem wiedermal ne Serious Sam 2nd Encounter - Session mit ein paar Freunden durchziehn.
v Kennt Serious Sam 2nd Encounter gar nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juli 2009)

^ nö ich kenn nur das normale serious sam
< geht heute ins ftinessstudio und hat kein bock =/
v geht nicht ins fitnessstudio


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

^ Ne ich halt gar nix von Fitnessstudios
< Bevorzugt biken, schwimmen, inlineskaten, klettern, skifahren, snowboarden, schlitteln und sowieso grundsätzlich alles was man draussen machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Geht nur raus wenns nicht anders geht und möchte am liebsten in nem Keller wohnen *fg*


----------



## Mankind.WWE (16. Juli 2009)

^ Nö, treff mich oft mit Kumpels um einfach aufm Deich zu chillen (nicht nur im Sommer)

< war heut auch wieder aufm Deich, genau wie gestern

v weiß nicht, was ein Deich ist


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

^wer weiß es nicht??
< schreibt gerade an ihrer Caraktergeschichte
v hat noch keine


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2009)

^ RP? Ohne mich!
< hatte grade Pellkartoffeln <3
v ist langweilig und wurschtelt deshalb hier rum.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

^jo
< kichert wie ne Irre, weil ihr gerade die Ideen um die Ohren fliegen
v ist bei sowas einfallslos


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juli 2009)

^ jep und wie =P
< hat morgen bestimmt muskelkater vom training
v hat morgen keinen muskelkater ^^


----------



## Mankind.WWE (17. Juli 2009)

^doch, irgendwie schon, dir Frage ist woher ?!

< hört ZaunPfahl

v kennt sie nicht


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

^ stümmt

< kennt nur Brett-vorm-Kopf

v kennt das auch


----------



## Mankind.WWE (17. Juli 2009)

^haste recht.. 

< hört nun Dir Ärzte Live

v hört nie Musik


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. Juli 2009)

^ Pha!
< Hört nie nie Musik =P 8-10 Stunden täglich müssen sein, die Musik ist alles für mich =)
v Hört viel Musik


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

^ Richtig, ohne Musik wär das Leben öde und leer.
< Hatte grad lecker Döner
v Will auch einen


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

^ nö, hab keinen Hunger 
< schwitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v bei ihm/ bei ihr sind es 30 grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Juli 2009)

^ Nö, um die 13 rum weils regnet
< ist müde, muss aber noch n bier mit freunden trinken gehn
v wär froh wenn er Bier trinken könnte


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Juli 2009)

^ jep und wie ....
< hätt jetzt gern nen bier =(
v hat ein bier will mir aber nichts davon abgeben


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. Juli 2009)

^ Wo ist die Kamera Oo
< Hat gerade viel spaß im TS
v schaut sich herrschaft des Feuers an O.o


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

^ nö
<  hört grad musik
v hört Tokio Hotel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Juli 2009)

^ klar wasn sonst? O_o
< guckt grad herrschaft des feuers zum drölfzigtausendsten mal.....ich mach gleih musik an der film is lahm ^^
v denkt dass herrschaft des feuers der bestgemachteste film der letzten 10 jahre is


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juli 2009)

^ nö ! Twilight Twilight Twilight ! xD
< kuckt grad Ghost Whisperer :>
v wartet grad dass die Aion Server live gehen


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

^ nö,ich mag kein Aion
< wartet auf SW:TOR - NEED BETA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v spielt nur WoW


----------



## Mankind.WWE (18. Juli 2009)

^ falsch, spiel derzeit noch Just Cause..
< ist müde von der Party gestern
v will auch Party machen


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2009)

^jup
< hört streuner
v kennts nicht


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

^hat recht
<Hört grad kickapoo
v liebt tenacious D


----------



## Mankind.WWE (18. Juli 2009)

^hat recht
< wartet auf den lieferdienst
v hat nun hunger


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

^und wie 
< sucht grad essen
v hat grad gegessen


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

^ denkt das dass schön wäre
< will nen big mac
v will auch nen big mac


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. Juli 2009)

^ Big Mac? Von dem Mini-Ding wird man doch net satt
< will lieber nen Big King XXL
v denkt auch, dass BK > McD ist


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

^ist verückt
< denkt das subway das beste ist
v hat immer noch hunger =(


----------



## Mankind.WWE (18. Juli 2009)

^hab ne riesige Pizza gegessen 

< ist satt

v ist im Raid


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

^ nö
< findet SW:TOR dermaßen super
v hasst Star Wars


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

^ falsch ^^ 
< ist grad bei nem  kumpel chillen und hört slipknot
v denkt slipknot is ne geile band


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (19. Juli 2009)

^denkt genau richtig  =)
< hört zitroneneis von ärtzen 
v sollte sich schlafen legen


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Juli 2009)

^ im Gegenteil...grade aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< zockt gleich FarCry 2 auf der Xbox360
v hat auch ne xbox360


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

^ ne aber nen kumpel ^^
< is grad erst nach hause gekommen und isst sich jetzt was 
v bleibt heute denn ganzen tag zuhause


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Juli 2009)

^ warscheinlich schon
< konnte seit längerem mal wieder gut schlafen
v schläft eh immer wie ein Stein


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (19. Juli 2009)

^auf jedenfall
< denkt das frauen seltsam iner brine sidn ( manche)
v denkt das auch


----------



## Dream Bass (19. Juli 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> ^auf jedenfall
> < denkt das frauen seltsam iner brine sidn ( manche)
> v denkt das auch




^ Hat sowas von Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Ist seit heute in dem Forum angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v Ist müde und wird schlafen gehen


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (19. Juli 2009)

^denkt das meine rechtschreibung fürn po war
< hat kein licht im zimmer (deswegen so komisch geschrieben
v kommt grad von der arbeit


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Juli 2009)

^ nö
< geht ins Bett
v ist noch fit


----------



## PewPew_oO (20. Juli 2009)

^ Schläft noch!
< Möchte auch schlafen.
v Schläft gleich ein.


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Juli 2009)

^ ne im Gegenteil...grad aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< raucht erstmal eine
v hätte auch Lust auf ne Kippe


----------



## PewPew_oO (20. Juli 2009)

^ Nein danke =D
< Hätte Lust auf ein Müsli.
v Hat DAS hier gelesen!


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> ^ Nein danke =D
> < Hätte Lust auf ein Müsli.
> v Hat DAS hier gelesen!




^ Ja aber nur gegen meinen Willen habe ich das gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Mag das Buffed Forum
v isst gerne Käfer


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Juli 2009)

^ bist du verrückt? Oo
< hat gerade 100% Ungezieferfrei gegessen
v hat auch gerade gefrühstückt


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> ^ bist du verrückt? Oo
> < hat gerade 100% Ungezieferfrei gegessen
> v hat auch gerade gefrühstückt




^ ist ein Lügner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< hört grade Musik
v gibt mir auch Recht das mein Vorposter Käfer isst =)


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (20. Juli 2009)

^Darüber weiß ich nichts genaueres
< freut sich schon auf's Mittagessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v bekommt kein Mittagessen, weil er/sie ein böser/böses Junge/Mädchen war (!)


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> ^Darüber weiß ich nichts genaueres
> < freut sich schon auf's Mittagessen
> 
> 
> ...




^ gibt heute lecker futter^^
<eben das video unter deiner Sig geschaut
v findet auch das One Piece geil ist


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

^ Ne sorry damit kann ich nix anfangen, ich find den Zeichenstil schrecklich.
< Schaut aber eh verhältnismässig selten Animes.
v Liebt Anime


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Juli 2009)

^ außer Dragonball Z hab ich nie Animes geschaut...ist allgemein überhaupt nicht mein Ding!
< fühlt sich wie ein Windows 7 Missionar, weil ich den RC grad überall installiere
v hat noch Windows XP drauf nach dem Motto "never change a running system"


----------



## Raheema (20. Juli 2009)

^ nope hat Vista 



< würde gerne windows 7  haben 


v hat das oder will es auch


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (21. Juli 2009)

^naja will es gern haben bin aber zu faul dafür
< hat streß bis die eier weg fliegen
v fährt in urlaub


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

^ Hat recht naja fast in ner Woche ö.Ö
<hat mal wieder Hunger
vFlamet hier rum


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Juli 2009)

^ dafür bin ich hier =P
< will eigentlich heute mal früher als um 4 oder 5 ins bett aber kann nich pennen -.-
v hat keine schlafstörungen


----------



## Baits (21. Juli 2009)

^Hat reicht.
<geht gleich schlafen.
v Hat Ferien.


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

^ hat recht noch 3 Wochen o.O
< geht noch nicht schlafen
v schläft schon o.O


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

^ Jup, um die Zeit war ich lange schon im Bett
< Good morning buffed
v für dich gibts sogar ein persönliches "Guten Morgen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. Juli 2009)

^ Ist nett, danke^^
< Ist gelangweilt
v Macht mir ein leckeres Mittagessen? =(


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

^ hatte leider pech, da gestern keiner mehr hier war
< hat schon 1,5h gearbeitet und wird jetzt erstmal frühstücken
v arbeitet auch gerade


----------



## villain (22. Juli 2009)

^ hat unrecht - habe urlaub
< macht sich jetzt frühstück
v freut sich auf baldigen urlaub


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

^ Nein, ich hab noch genau 9 Tage Urlaub
< gammelt grad nur rum
v hat eine Beschäftigung


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

^ wie gesagt:
< arbeitet -.-
v  findet auch, dass Essen um 13 Uhr nie und nimmer Frühstück sein kann xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juli 2009)

^ doch hab vor 10min gefrühstückt ^^
< langweilt sich und wartet bis irgendwas passiert
v hat ein unterschriebenes billy talent 3 poster (*hust*ich hab eins*hust*)


----------



## crowsflyblack (22. Juli 2009)

^ Mag wohl Billy Talent!  
< Muss für die Uni ne Hausarbeit schreiben, kommt aber irgendwie net vorwärts ...
v Macht mir bitte einen Kaffee!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. Juli 2009)

^ Bekommt von mir einen Kaffee (wenns sein muss...^^)
< Ist jetzt müde, so einen Kaffee machen ist ja anstrengend...
v Möchte auch einen.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2009)

^nö
< hört gerade etwas, dass als Steinalt abgestempelt würde
v kann daraus meinen Nachnamen schließen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

^ Hä?
< will ne Kippe, aber hat keine mehr
v geht schnell welche holen...Marke steht im Nickname ^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. Juli 2009)

^ Nummer 24 hatten sie nicht..
< Ist müde
v Erklärt, was Soladra gemeint hat =D


----------



## Mankind.WWE (22. Juli 2009)

^nö..ich kapiers nicht
< hat ein Umstyling hinter sich
v hat lange Haare


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juli 2009)

^ jep
< isst grad was vom bäcker
v hat auch was vom bäcker


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2009)

^ nö, recht kurze, aber Umstyling hab ich demnächst auch mal vor. Ist immerhin rund 3-4 Jahre her seit dem letzten Mal.
< zählt die Minuten bis zum Feierabend (mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)...Dokumentationen schreiben ist öde.
v Musste noch nie ne Dokumentation schreiben.


----------



## crowsflyblack (22. Juli 2009)

^ Muss aber lang arbeiten!
< Is Student und hat heute keine Vorlesung gehabt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v Reicht mir mal bitte das Chili-Gewürz für mein Steak!


----------



## Azareus One (22. Juli 2009)

^ Reicht Gewuerz. 
< Wartet (immernoch) auf seinen PC :/
v Hat Hunger.


----------



## crowsflyblack (22. Juli 2009)

^ bekommt von mir n Stück Steak ab! "Lass es dir schmecken!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat Langeweile und net wirklich Lust auf Zocken! 
v Muss bald ins Bett!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sneedlewood (22. Juli 2009)

^ hat recht, da ich seit gestern früh auf bin D:
< Ist sowas von müde
v Muss auch morgen früh wieder aufstehen


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

^ Nö, wann ich will...wird so auf 9 Uhr rauslaufen ^^
< hat grade Oceans 11 auf Bluray in Full HD genossen
v hat noch nen Röhren-TV + Videorekorder zu Hause


----------



## Kailexander (22. Juli 2009)

^stimmt net hab en plasma und eine ps 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Ich mag wow und redbull
v mag auch wow und redbull 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anem (23. Juli 2009)

^lag fast richtig. Ich hasse Energy Drinks.
<möchte noch ne Woche länger Urlaub habn
v möchte jetzt auch Urlaub haben


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

^ Hat fast recht.
< Hat ab morgen Ferien juhui =D
v Muss noch eine Woche arbeiten.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

^ Ne bis Ende August, dafür flieg ich den ganzen September in die Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Plant, macht, tut, organisiert, überprüft, unternimmt...aber jetzt gleich erst mal Mittagessen gehn!
v Gehört zu den Menschen, die komischerweise Mittags wenig oder nur was Kaltes essen und abends viel, was < überhaupt nicht verstehn kann, da < vor Hunger umkommen würd, wenn er zum Mittagessen nichts Vernünftiges vorgesetzt bekommt.


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

^ Wie kann man nur o.O 
< hat hunger o.O
v hat auch Hunger


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

^ Jetzt nicht mehr, es gab Nudeln und Spargel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Mag Nudeln und Spargel
v Mag Nudeln auch, aber Spargel nicht


----------



## Azareus One (23. Juli 2009)

^ hat recht. 
< hat immernoch keinen pc und trinkt seine fuenfte Wasserflasche. 
v hat en pc ._.


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

^ Doch, ich esse gerne Spargel
< hat Lasagne gegessen
v kann mit italienischer Küche nichts anfangen


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

^liebt Pizzen
< heißt mit Nachnamen STEIN 
v schnallts immer noch nicht


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

^ Wie recht du doch hast^^
< Ist immer noch verwirrt =(
v Erklärts genau =D


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

^





Soladra schrieb:


> ^nö
> < hört gerade etwas, dass als Steinalt abgestempelt würde
> v kann daraus meinen Nachnamen schließen.





Soladra schrieb:


> ^liebt Pizzen
> < heißt mit Nachnamen STEIN
> v schnallts immer noch nicht



< joa

v verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

^ Aaaaaalso: Da gibts Bienchen und Blümchen. Damits mehr als nur ein Blümchen gibt fliegt das Bienchen von einem Blümchen zum nächsten und bestäubt die Blümchen mit Blümchenblütenstäubchen. Irgendwo auf dieser Welt sitzt ein Bienchen namens Soladra auf einem Steinchen und wartet darauf, dass sich ein Tülpchen öffnet, damit sie das Tülpchenblümchenblütenstäubchen holen kann und das nächste Tülpchen bestäuben kann...oder so...verstanden?
< Kann sich heute gar nicht konzentrieren
v Kann sich sowieso nie konzentrieren


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juli 2009)

^ rischtösch 
< ist grad erst aufgewacht 
v ist schon was länger wach


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

^ Joa, seit über 5h
< ärgert sich über "Der Lachmann"s Titel
v ist sowieso grade genervt


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

^nö,aber lacht sich gerade den Arsch über Davatars Erklärung ab
< trägt den vollen Namen Laura Verena Stein
v kennt mich


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

^ Ich kenn weder ne Laura, noch ne Verena und ebenfalls keine Steine, daher: nö...nicht mal Google kennt Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat nur einen Vornamen und bewundert Leute, die zwei Vornamen haben
v Hat sogar 2 Nachnamen


----------



## Fother Mucker (23. Juli 2009)

^Hat langeweile
<Hat hunger und lust auf was anderes
v ist das starke Geschlecht (Frau) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. Juli 2009)

^buffed ist cool^^
<hasse den sommer zu warm ( liebt den Winter )
v total müde xD


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

^ Hat eindeutig einen guten Geschmack (Winter über alles) =P
< Muss nur noch heute arbeiten und hat dann drei Wochen Urlaub!
v Hat nur noch zwei Wochen Ferien.


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

^ Nö, nen ganzen Monat
< Ist heute ne Stunde früher als sonst aufgestanden und war beim Tropenarzt. Ausserdem war < bis spät in die Nacht feiern, was bedeutet, dass < nur knapp 4 Stunden geschlafen hat und jetzt totmüde ist
v Ist hellwach, topfit und die Vitalität in Person


----------



## TheEwanie (24. Juli 2009)

^ Nahja....
< Ist langweilig
v Ist Veteran bei buffed


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

^ Ganz und gar nicht =D
< Hat hunger und freut sich auf das Mittagessen!
v Kommt mit mir essen?


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

^ Kommt ganz drauf an: was gibts?
< Weiss nicht, was < hier schreiben soll
v schon


----------



## Dream Bass (24. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ^ Kommt ganz drauf an: was gibts?
> < Weiss nicht, was < hier schreiben soll
> v schon




^ja
< Hört Jan Hegenberg- Todesritter Ich bin ein <todesritter ich mache alles Tot Tot TOT
v hört sich das lied jetzt auch an


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

^ hm warum denn nich^^
< is grad aufgestanden
v freut sich aufs Wochenende


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

^ Hat recht, ich freue mich auf das Wochenende + Urlaub!
< Geht Hähnchen essen @ Davatar =D
v Ist Vegetarier


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

^ Um Gottes Willen!
< Liebt Fleisch <3
v Kann ohne Fleisch auch nicht leben ^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

^ Isst Vegetarier (Ja, mit zwei S! =D )
< Könnte nicht ohne Fleisch leben!
v Mag Fleisch, aber könnte auch darauf verzichten.


----------



## TheEwanie (24. Juli 2009)

^ falscher geht nicht...
<Pizza freak
v Computer freak?


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Juli 2009)

^ hat recht ( bis ich meine Ausbildung beginne und keine Zeit mehr dafür habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
< hat nichts zu tun
v hat niemals langeweile


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

^ Liegt so was falsch =D
< Langweilt sich
v Hat etwas lustiges gefunden und zeigt es mir!


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

^**zieht ihr neues Warcraft-Spiel aus der Tasche ** jup
< installiet es
v hat alle 3 Teile durch


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

^ Ne, hab nur WC3 inkl. TFT gezockt
< hat grad Halo 3 im Coop auffer X360 gezockt...is echt witzig^^
v hat Halo 1-3 gezockt


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

^was für ein Teil
<versteht nur bahnhof
v weiß was ^meint


----------



## Illuminatos (25. Juli 2009)

^ hat recht
< weiß was Halo ist
v weiß auch was halo ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

^ Hat Recht. 
< Geht sich Burnout Paradise holen
v Kennt Halo auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pie (25. Juli 2009)

^ Aber sicher doch 
< Übt jetzt Gitarre 
v Hat keine Ahnung von Gitarre


----------



## PewPew_oO (25. Juli 2009)

^ Hat so was von Recht... Ich kann JEDE Art von instrument spielen, ausser Gitarre und Bass!
< Singt sehr gerne, vorallem Lieder von Ensiferum mit finnischen Texten.
v Hört zwar gerne Musik, kann aber kein Instrument spielen. =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Juli 2009)

^jep =/
< hat grad wc3 inklusive tft durchgespielt
v hat das noch nie gemacht


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juli 2009)

^ Doch sicher! Wer das noch nicht gemacht hat, hat was verpasst
< schaut grade n paar Filme
v schaut lieber Serien


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

^ Ne, ich zeichne lieber. Muss noch das Mural fertig zeichnen.  
< trinkt seine zweite tuete Milch, nachdem er sich ein bisserl mit den jalapenos verschaetzt hat. (Aber schoen scharf wars)
v hat noch nie zwei Liter Milch am Stueck gesoffen. <.<


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Juli 2009)

^ Nein, hab ich auch net vor ^^
< Überlegt sich Fastfood zu holen
v ja was nu?


----------



## Azareus One (27. Juli 2009)

^ Schule nu <_<
< Trinkt grad Kaffee
v haette auch gern Tass Kaff


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juli 2009)

^ Tass-Kaff? Immer her damit!
< begibt sich gleich auf Futtersuche
v wird das Futter gebracht


----------



## Azareus One (27. Juli 2009)

^ leider falsch :/
< is grad ziemlich feddicgh
v hatte heute sdchon Tass Kaff.


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

^ Nö.
< Hatte in seinem gesamten bisherigen Leben vielleicht insgesamt so um die 3x Kaffee, 1x Cappucino und etwa 10x Eiskaffee oder so.
v Träumt nachts von Kaffee und möchte am liebsten nen Swimming-Pool damit füllen und drin rumschwimmen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2009)

^ ne bin nich so der kaffee typ
< hört sich grad godsmack an
v kennt godsmack gar nicht


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

^ Stimmt, kenne keinen Gotteskuss
< Kennt dafür Negerküsse
v Bevorzugt den Ausdruck "Dickmanns"


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juli 2009)

^ Nö, bei uns hieß es auch immer Negerkuss (auch wenn man es mitlerweile ja nich mehr sagen darf^^)
< braucht schon ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für seinen kleinen Bruder (19)
v weiß, was ich ihm schenken könnte


----------



## Azareus One (28. Juli 2009)

^ nich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat langsam PC-Entzugs erscheinungen, 4te woche ohne pc o_o
v will Popcorn.


----------



## Anem (28. Juli 2009)

^ ja, aber nur Süßes
< ist echt super müde und abgenervt
v hat von nix ne Ahnung!


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juli 2009)

^ Lügt und hat selber keine Ahnung
< ist angetrunken
v trinkt eh bei jeder Gelegenheit und noch nebenbei


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2009)

^ wenn ich genug geld hätte auf jedenfall =P
< denkt das alkohol die beste erfindung der menschheit ist
v stimmt mir zu


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

^ /sign
< hat ne super Band Klick
v stimmt mir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juli 2009)

^ Nicht mein Geschmack, aber die Aufnahmen sind qualitativ gut
< holt sich was zum futtern
v hat schon was vor sich stehen


----------



## Azareus One (29. Juli 2009)

^wenn du nen Kaugummi alös was zu essen definierst, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hoert grad Metallica :O
v Mag Metallica auch.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

^ Metallica <<<<<3
< Ist Dragonforce fan
v Liebt Heavy und Death Metal


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2009)

^ eher heavy metal als death metal aber ich mag auf jedenfall beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< hat grad nix besseres zu tun als auf buffed bei nem spiel teilzunehmen 
v hat was besseres zu tun


----------



## Azareus One (29. Juli 2009)

^ nich wirklich. 
< Isst Kekse. und wird keinen hergeben. 
v Hat grad keine Kekse da :O


----------



## Forenliebling (29. Juli 2009)

^ ist egoistisch und will meinem hungernden bauch keine kekse geben
< Will nen schoko keks
v Ist bei buffed unterwegs und kuck in verschiedene forenspiele rein


----------



## Anem (29. Juli 2009)

^ so ist es
< kommt gerade von der Arbeit
v muss noch arbeiten


----------



## Azareus One (30. Juli 2009)

^ falsch. 
< muss jetz 5h in der Schule Absitzen, ab Freitag 6 Wochen Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


V muss nicht mehr in die Schule.


----------



## villain (30. Juli 2009)

^ zum glück - bin da ja auch schon ein paar jahre raus
< genieße meinen urlaub
v hat auch frei


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2009)

^ Nö, Arbeit heute vermutlich bis 18 Uhr
< Fragt sich grad, ob man mit der neu eingestellten Sekretärin des Chefs im Nachbarbüro flirten darf oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v Kann mir das ev beantworten


----------



## Anem (30. Juli 2009)

^ kann man, wenns nicht gerade gegen die Etikette des Betriebs ist.
< hatte heute früher Feierabend
v möchte jetzt gerne einen Keks


----------



## Anduris (30. Juli 2009)

^ werde mir jetzt welche holen
< hat Langeweile
v hat Lust auf was Süßes


----------



## Azareus One (30. Juli 2009)

^ ne, komm grad runter, weil ich den ganzen tag so geflashed war, ich will jetz gar nix mehr o_o
< is feddich...
v is auch feddich


----------



## Anem (30. Juli 2009)

^ aber hallo...
< ist froh, dass es bald wochenende ist
v freut sich auch aufs Wochenende


----------



## Azareus One (31. Juli 2009)

^ Hat sowas von Recht... N 6-Wochen-Wochenende <3
< Hat Ferien :-D
v hat gar keine Ferien mer, weil keine Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

^ Auch in der Arbeiterschicht hat man normalerweise Ferien, sind doch keine Chinesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Noch genau 1 Monat abzusitzen bis zu den Ferien
v Hat sowieso viel zu viel Ferien


----------



## Anem (31. Juli 2009)

^ ich kann mir meinen Urlaub nichtmal selbst einteilen und dazu ists noch die gestzliche mindestanzahl -.-
< hat den Tag endlich rumgekriegt
v ist schon fast betrunken


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

^ ne aber schlaftrunken, bin plötzlich totmüde -.-
< *schnarch*
v ist hellwach


----------



## Anem (31. Juli 2009)

^ wohl kaum, wenn man jeden tag um 4:45 aufstehen muss
< geht sich gleich wieder quälen
v hat lackierte Fingernägel


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

^die anderen in meiner Klasse schon, ich nicht
< sollte eigentlich im Bett sein, hat aber Glück, der Vater raidet und die Muter ist nicht da
v solte auch im Bett sein


----------



## Azareus One (1. August 2009)

^ Noe, Ferien, ich kann machen, was ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< faehrt gleich grillen
v tut das auch.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

^nö
< ist viellelich blöd, aber weiß nicht was Vergilber ist
v kanns mir erklären


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

^ kanns leider nicht
< hat gerade ich langeweile
v ist jetzt garantiert auch langweilig


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

^nö
< hat in "Gott und die Welt" Rätsel reingestellt
v kann kein Einziges lösen


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

^ kann ja mal nachsehen
< klickt sich unentschlossen durch ihre playlist
v möchte jetzt eigentlich woanders sein


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

^jaaa, am Meer
< auf meiner Uhr ist es 3:37, die geht aber grottenfalsch
v sagt mir wie spät es ist


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

^ es ist 1:32
< hört grad Rob Zombie
v denkt auch das Rob Zombie extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeem geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. August 2009)

^Findet Rob Zombie cool
< Weiß nicht mal was Rob Zombie ist xD
v Wird mir sagen was Rob Zombie ist^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

^http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1Z1Zrot-go hier bitteschön ^^ 
< guckt grad noch paar DiB-comics
v liebt DiB-comics genauso wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. August 2009)

^ Ne, ich kenns auch gar net
< ist müde
v steht in weniger als 2h schon auf ^^


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

^nich ganz
< hört gad Blutengel
v kennst nicht


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. August 2009)

^hat recht^^
<überlegt was er macht
v wird mir sagen was Blutengel ist


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

^Blutengel ist das.
< hört immernoch
v hat lust auf eine künstlerische Betätigung


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

^ hm stimmt
< hat grad Kirsch-quark Shakes gemacht
v hat jetzt auch Lust auf Shakes


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

^ja, gemeinheit
< werklt grad mit Pfotoshop
v errät nict was.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

^ne k.p
< isst sich grad ein käsebrot
v hat auch ein käsebrot


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

^ nein und ich will jetzt auch keines
< wartet auf ihren Raid
v hat langeweile


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. August 2009)

^hat recht
<hat langewiele wie so viele leute
v hat auch langeweile


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

^ne, baut gerade mit Photoshop die Stomrage-Zwilinge auseinander und wieder Falsch zusammen.
< Hört Janhegenberg
v mag kein jan hegenberg


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

^ der hat ne coole stimme und da ich mal wow gespielt hab mochte ich auch 2-3 lieder ^^
< hört grad SoaD
v findet die O RLY? eule lustig ^^


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

^ hat recht
< guckt grad Greys Anatomy
v wäre gerne jemand anders


----------



## Azareus One (2. August 2009)

^ Ja, der Typ, der behauptet ich zu sein.
< grad am chill0rn zu Bob Marley. 
v mag Bob Marley auch.


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

^ Ich hab nicht viel übrigen für reaggy (hab grad vergessenw ie genau das geschrieben wird)
< Ist leicht alkoholisiert
v hat sich sein/ihr Leben anders vorgestellt


----------



## Haszor (3. August 2009)

Anem schrieb:


> ^ Ich hab nicht viel übrigen für reaggy (hab grad vergessenw ie genau das geschrieben wird)
> < Ist leicht alkoholisiert
> v hat sich sein/ihr Leben anders vorgestellt


^ Hat Recht
< Wünscht sich was
v Postet was


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2009)

^Ja stimmt
< muss morgen viel zu früh raus
v mag kleine Flauschehäschen


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. August 2009)

^ Nein, ich glaube nicht, Tim.
< muss morgen arbeiten
v ist Schüler und hat Sommerferien


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

^jup
< tut heute weiter PFotoshopen
v mag Illidan


----------



## Azareus One (3. August 2009)

^ nawt rly. 
< hat langeweile, weil immernoch kein pc T_T
v Kennt Al Bundy.


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

^nö
< LIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBT Illidan
v mag maiev lieber


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. August 2009)

^ Nö, Illidan 4tw
< hat grad Fleischspieße nach Arizona Art gegessen...mmhm
v liebt Fleisch auch


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

^jo
< isst gerade Vegitarier ( jaaaaaa. mit ss)
v glaubts mir nicht


----------



## El Homer (3. August 2009)

^ hat recht
<spielt grad mit seinem IPhone und lädt sich Apps runter die er eig nicht braucht
vhat auch ein IPhone


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2009)

^ Nö, ich hatt nie nen Walkman, nie nen Discman, keinen Minidisc-Player und auch keinen iPod. Brauch sowas auch nicht, ausserdem würds eh viel zu schnell kaputt gehn
< Besucht morgen die Chinesische Botschaft und holt sich ein Visum
v War noch nie auf der Chinesischen Botschaft


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

^recht haste
< sin Kühe keine Vegetarier?
v mag Brause


----------



## Dolgrim (3. August 2009)

^nein, bäh 
< hat heute ersten Arbeitstag und langweilt sich zu Tode ...
vkann mir tipps geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

^musik hören, die du eigentlich nicht ausstehen kannst. Du regst dich wunderbar drüber auf und dir ist nicht mehr langweilig
< macht gerade genau DAS,und merkt auf einmal, dass das garnicht mal so übel ist
v probierts gleich mal aus


----------



## Haszor (3. August 2009)

^ Nein, das wäre zu viel. Es gibt fast nichts was ich mag. 
< Ist immernoch unzufrieden mit seinem Leben
v Spricht auch zu Gott und bittet darum auf einer Insel zu leben auf der es nur Frauen gibt


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. August 2009)

^ Nee...aber gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat Feierabend
v hat von morgens bis Abends Feierabend


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

^100 Punkte. Ds Dume: mein Pap auch( Lehrer)
< macht gleich ein neues Thema auf
v ist schon gespannt


----------



## Anem (3. August 2009)

^ not
< hat grad zum ersten mal alleine eine Nudelsoße gemacht *cheer*
v würde gerne probieren


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

^ja, gerne
< Kann kein neus machen, weil der imagehoster wieder spinnt
v erklärt mir seinen am besten mal, schnall das nicht so ganz


----------



## Haszor (5. August 2009)

^Keine Ahnung was du meinst.
< Wurde immernoch nicht erhöht - Wegen der Sache mit der Insel
v Hat den 6. Harry Potter Film gesehen und denkt auch "Unlogisch. Harry kann das Gift mit einer Muschel aus diesem Dings rausnehmen, aber anstatt es wegzuschütten gibt er es Dumbledore zum trinken. Was hat sich J.K Rowling dabei gedacht?"


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^hat völlig recht
< ist müde
v schreibt gleich was


----------



## Humfred (5. August 2009)

^ jup

< wieder aktiv

v ist langweilig


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

^jup
< hört irgend nen Schrott
v tut das gleiche


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2009)

^ ja ich hör metal schrott *bo dum tsssssch*
< trift sich gleich mit seiner tante in der stadt
v hat gar keine tante


----------



## Keltulas (5. August 2009)

^ hab doch eine!
< aktiviert heute wieder seinen wow account
v hat keinen wow account


----------



## Illuminatos (5. August 2009)

^ liegt falsch
< muss von gleich bis 21 Uhr arbeiten :-(
v musste noch nie arbeiten :-P


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. August 2009)

^ Lügt.
< hat grade Mittagspause und gönnt sich ne Fanta
v mag Fanta 4


----------



## XxVesraxX (5. August 2009)

^ gönt dir deine fanta
< will endlich 3.2 zocken, denkt sich komisches spiel rofl
v mag frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2009)

^ jep is zwar nich meine musik aer ich mag fanta 4 ^^
< holt sich jetzt nen käsebrot
v hat leider keinen käse da... mein beileid


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

^mag eh nur Frischkäse
< hat wieder Rätsel reingestellt
v weiß,dass sie schon gelöst sin.


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ hat mein Rätsel noch nicht gelöst
< wartet auf ein neues Rätsel
v löst gerne Rätsel


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

^jup
< denkt WTF was für ein Rotz ist Spinat??
v kann keinen Unterschied sehen.


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

^ Spinat schmeckt nur mit Sahne oder auf Pizza ^^
< hasst es in den paar Minuten Freiteit gestört zuw erden
v hasst Störungen genau so


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ hat völlig recht
< hat im Moment Freizeit
v hätte gerne mehr Freizeit


----------



## Anduris (5. August 2009)

^ Hab genug Freizeit, wenn nicht sogar zu viel
< Warte auf meinen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Dein Server is schon lang on? xD


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

^weiß nicht, hb nicht gekukt
< ist traurig, dass der Rätselthread tot ist
v Sinngt mit mit: " Der Tread ist tot, der Tread ist tot...


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^der Thread lebt!
< geht mit dem Hund raus
v Ist froh das der Thread lebt


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

ÊR LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBT!!!
< fragt sich grad, ob ich nen Knall hab
v weiß es schon


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ sagt dazu jetzt mal nichts
< bekommt gleich was leckeres von Mcdoof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v will auch was von Mcdoof


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

^jeppp!
< hat endlich jemanden gefunden, der auch Mcoof sagt
v sagt auch Mcdoof


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2009)

^ türlich
< denkt dass nothing else matters eins der besten lieder ist die man live spielen kann
v stimmt mir zu


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ stimmt dir zu
< hat immernoch nix von mcdoof
v hat Hunger


----------



## Haszor (5. August 2009)

^ Nicht mehr
< Kratzt sich grade an seinem linken Fuß weil's juckt!
v Rennt nachher nackt in der Straße "WoW ist scheiße!"


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

^ ähm ne...soweit isses noch nicht ^^
< kommt grad vom sport und will sich endlich als weißes Kätchen angucken
v hasst sport


----------



## El Homer (5. August 2009)

^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nee ich bekomm dafür zu oft n Lachflash wenn ich mit meinen Freunden zusammen Sport mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<hat sich grad die neueste Ausgabe des Metal Hammer Magazins geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu...neue Metal interviews und ne schööne CD* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v LIEBT METAL \m/


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

^ hm leider nein, mein Herz gehört einem anderen Musikstil ^^
< hat langeweile
v gibt mir was zu tun


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

^löse das Keks-klau-Rätsel
< fragt sich erade, wie sie auf siverrückte Ideenn kome.
v hält mich für verrückt


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ bei deinen Ideen ab und zu schon
< hat probleme mit dem Keks klau Rätsel
v will endlich Wochenende


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

^ nein hab angst vorm WE Oo
< hat was zum Keks geschrieben
v wird es lesen


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ hat es schon gelesen
< will endlich die Lösung haben
v kennt die Lösung des Rätsels


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

^ ist sich relativ sicher, aber nicht 100% ig ^^
< geht gleich schlafen
v ist noch nicht müde


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ stimmt
< hat endlich was von Mcdoof
v findet schlafen doof


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

^ ja...aber nur bis ich schlafe, dann liebe ich es
< fragt sich grad welche Doku sie heute gucken will
v kann mir eine empfehlen


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ irgendwas mit Tieren,dass ist immer gut
< guckt nicht oft Dokus
v grillt gerne


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

^ wer tut das denn nicht? ^^
< guckt ne Doku über Nostradamus
v findet das langweilig


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

^wenn du mir sgts was das ist???
< hat das Zahlengeheimnis gelüftet
v holt sich den Keks.


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ feiert am Samstag Geburtstag und hat da genug Kekse
< freut sich aufs Wochenende
v gratuliert mir zum Geburtstag


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

^ weiß nciht wann der geburtstag ist
< will den Keks haben
v will den Keks auch


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

^nö, ich hab ihn ja^^
< schreibt an der GEschichte weiter
v weiß nicht, wovon ich rede


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ DIE Geschichte oder die Geschichte?
< freut sich drauf wenns DIE  Geschichte ist
v weiß nicht was gemeint ist


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

^ ich hab echt keine Ahnung
< hätte gerne, dass der MOnat rum ist
v freut sich auf Weihnachten


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ ich find Weihnachten supa
< hat schon wieder Hunger
v ist müde


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

^ hat recht
< legt sich jetzt ins bett
v schreibt noch stundenlang im forum


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ hat Recht
< wartet das Sola noch was postet,weils sonst langweilig wird
v postet etwas außergewöhnlich schlaues


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

^hat gepostet
< ist gerade heimlich am PC
v muss Muttertier spielen und schickt mich ins Bett


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

^ Dududu,heimlich am Pc sein geht ja garnicht *kopfschüttel*
< guckt Comedy Central
v hat nichts zu tun


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

êhm... ja
< schreibt an de Geschichte weiter
v will sie lesen


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2009)

^ Nur wenn sie *WIRKLICH* gut ist
< Wartet grad auf Leute, die vermutlich zu spät kommen
v Kommt nie zu spät


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

^so gut wie nie
< liest im Forum, dass die Geschichtegut ist
vliest gerade


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. August 2009)

^ Nope, interessiert mich grad auch net, ehrlich gesagt
< isst n Stückchen Salami
v isst lieber Haferschleim


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

^ lecker Haferschleim
< hat grad Lasagne gegessen
v hat irgendwas anderes gegessen


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^ja, nix
< war gesttern auf nem Schandmalukonzert udn es war geil geil geil
v bestaunt mein neues Schandmaul T-Shirt


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. August 2009)

^ Nope...ich finde Mädels sollten sie auch wie Mädels kleiden und nicht mit schwarzen Metal-Tshirts etc...bin da oldschool eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat Mittagspause und freut sich auf einen schönen frischen Salat
v kann das schöne Wetter genießen und muss nicht arbeiten


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^stimmt^^
< hätte ein Schandmaulkleid gekauf, aber das gabs nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v muss grinsen


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

^ Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Freut sich abartig auf morgen und hofft, dass das Wetter gut wird
v Hofft ebenfalls auf gutes Wetter morgen


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^ja, denn heute kauf ich mir nen Bikini und geht morgen ins Freibad
< hört grad zu gut 100sten mal Dass hier an:

v kannts schon


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

^ Uh nein bisher nicht
< Mag das Lied nicht wirklich
v Mag Vanille-Eis nicht, aber Schoko-Eis schon


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

^ Nein,umgekehrt
< ist grade erst aufgestanden
v ist schon lange wach


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^recht hast du
< freut sich , dass neuer Schwung in die Forenspiele kommt
v glaubt, das es meine Keks-Rätsel lösen kann


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

^ hat sich das Keks Rätsel lange nimmer angeguckt,aber mit denken schafft man alles
< freut sich auf seinen Geburtstag
v muss noch bis nächstes Jahr auf seinen geburtstag warten


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^ja, leider
< schreibt gerade an DER Geschichte
v freut sich


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

^ Korrekt, aber den Geburtstag dieses Jahr kann ich eh kaum mehr toppen.
< Hat ne gewaltige Feier veranstaltet, auf der viele Freunde und Bekannte aufgetaucht sind und die sauteuer war o_o - trotzdem hat sichs gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Hat noch nie ne eigene Geburtstagsparty für sich selbst organisiert


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^hatte noch nie eine, leider
< feiert ihren nächsten GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnz groß
v wird vielleicht auch eingeladen.


----------



## Anem (7. August 2009)

^ ich hasse geburtstage....
< fährt heute noch nach Berlin
v kennt Berlin gar nicht ^^


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

îch weiß, was es ist, war aber nie da
< hört gerade Ärzte
v steinigt mich deswegen.


----------



## Anem (7. August 2009)

^ ich steinige niemanden weil er Musik hört
< geht gleich erst mal Baden
v duscht lieber


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

^ hat schon geduscht
< findet Baden doof,weil die Badewanne immer zu klein ist
v hat keine Probleme mit seiner Größe


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^doch, bin für ein Mädchen zu groß
< hört immer noch Musik
v könnte nonstop Musik hören


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

^ Hört nicht gerne Musik
< würde gerne fliegen
v hat Höhenangst


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^nö
<würd auc gern fliegen, am liebsten mit eigenen Flügeln.
vhasst fliegen


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

^ Fliegen bis zu 2 Stunden ist ganz ok, alles was drüber ist ist einfach nur anstrengend. Amsterdam -> Mexico City war ein 10 Stunden-Flug, da weiss man echt nicht was man tun soll, nachdem man bereits gefühlte hundert Mal je geschlafen, ein Buch gelesen, Kreutzworträtsel gelöst, Filme geschaut, Musik gehört, aufs Klo gegangen und was gegessen und getrunken hat...
< Wird bald wieder nen 10 Stunden-Flug auf sich nehmen o_o :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Hat Mitleid mit <


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

^ armer Kerl
< könnte schon wieder schlafen
v ist auch immer müde


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

^ Schtümmt, dachte immer das läge an meinem Blutdruck, aber der ist scheinbar normal :/
< Kann schlafen so viel er will und ist trotzdem immer müde
v Hat solche Probleme nicht


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^jup, kann um 24 Uhr ins bett und ohne besonders müde zu sein 
< hat eben trotzdem geschlafen, irgendwie
v macht nie Mittagsschlaf


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

^ nein,dafür schlafe ich bis mittags
< hat auch ständig Hunger
v kann gut kochen


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^jup, besonders gut Blauberpfannkuchen
< schreibt und schribt, aber fällt nix ein
v weiß nicht, wovon ich rede


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

^ hat mich mit Saltatio Mortis zum Musik hören begeistet
< hat Langeweile
v hat Hunger


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^nö
<freut sich
v wil mehr von DER Geschichte^^


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

^ aber immer!
< Hört immernoch Musik
v hört auch Musik


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^jup
<fällt nix ein
v muss auf DIE geschihte noch etwas warten


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

^ dann schreib doch mal an der Geschichte
< freut sich auf morgen
v ist froh das Wochenende ist


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. August 2009)

^ Kann ich mit Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat grade lecker Schwarzwurst (aka Blutwurst) gegessen <3
v will jetzt auch ein Stück


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^nein danke
< lernt grade Songtexte auswendig
v weiß, von welcher Band


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

^ schwenkt noch zwischen Ärzte und SaMo
< könnte dir eine Anregung für DIE Geschichte geben
v kann mir erzählen was intressantes im Fernseh kommt


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^nö
< immer her damit
v ballert mich auch gleich mit Ideen zu.


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

^ hat dich schon vollgeballert
< fragt sich,ob du wieder heimlich am Pc bist
v geht gleich schlafen


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

^nein und nein
< hat ne Überrachung für Lethior
v ist schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen^^


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

^ aber voll
< hat Geburtstag
v weiß wovon wir reden


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (8. August 2009)

^hat unrecht, weiß es nicht^^
< hat langeweile
v fragt sich was aus der jugend werden soll^^


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

^ solange mich die Jugend nicht flamed ist die mir völlig egal^^
< wird nicht gerne geflamed
v ist eigentlich ein Alien


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2009)

^ Ich bevorzuge den Ausdruch "Ausserirdischer". Klingt cooler und so.
< Geht bald schlafen
v hat pinke Unterhosen an


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

^knapp daneben, rosa wärs gewesen...
< ist eben aufgestanden
v ist schon laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange wach


----------



## Haszor (8. August 2009)

^ So in etwa, hab gestern um 02:00 Uhr noch Fluch der Karibik geguckt, war dann um 12 uhr auch shcon wieder "wach" aber habe bis 15 Uhr so ein Auge halb geöffnet und dann bin ich erst aufgestanden - Die drei stunden hab ich nichtmal fernseher geguckt!^^
< Geht jetzt kacken
v Kommt grad vom kacken!^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. August 2009)

^ Fast xD Vor ner 1/2h ca.
< Macht sich fertig für ne Geburstagsfeier
v geht auch aus heute abend


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

^ geht heute nicht mehr weg
< freut sich morgen ausschlafen zu können
v schläft auch gerne sehr lange


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

^naja, maö so mal so
< schreib an DER geschichte
v versteht nix


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

^ Ich glaube,dass inzwischen alle wissen was DIE Geschichte ist
< Findet nix im Fernseh
v geht gleich ins Bett


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

^träum weioter
< zerbeisst gleich die Tastatur, weil sie keinen der blöden imagehostern versteht.
v erklärt mir, wie die dinger gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

^ einfach nen Bild von der Festplatte nehmen und dort hochladen oO
< ist glücklich, Jena hat 6:0 gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hasst fußball


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. August 2009)

^ Nö, wobei ich auch nur bei WM/EM Fussball schaue
< schwitzt
v ist kalt


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2009)

^nein
< malt gerade mangas
v hasst mangas


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

^ wenn sie gut gezeichnet sind nicht
< isst grade Gummibärchen
v will auch Gummibärchen


----------



## Anem (9. August 2009)

^ ich hab leider überhaupt keinen hunger
< kommt grad aus einer 2 tage dauernden Einweihungsfeier in Berlin
v mag vielleicht Gummibärchen


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2009)

^ja gerne, imme her damit
< hat fertig gemalt und es ist echt gut geworden( war mein 3.Versuch)
v wils sehen.


----------



## Anem (9. August 2009)

^ ich dachte Mangas werden gezichnet, meine Schwester hat auch sehr gute gemacht
< ist kein großer Mangafan
v schläft gerne


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. August 2009)

^ Meistens schon. Bin ein typischer Langschläfer
< schaut xXx 2
v fand Teil 1 auch besser, obwohl IceCube schon ziemlich cool ist


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

^ ich fand denn ersten Teil viel besser
< guckt jetzt Smokin` Aces
v guckt lieber was andres


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. August 2009)

^ Ne, ich zock noch ne Runde WoW
< zockt WoW
v schaut Smokin Aces


----------



## jeef (9. August 2009)

^ Nö, schon zu öft gesehen...und TV is opferlike ^^
< hat Hunger
v macht mir was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. August 2009)

^ Warum ist TV "opferlike"? Oo
< räumt seinen gleich Arbeitsplatz auf
v hat gar keinen Arbeitsplatz


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

^nicht wirklich
< hört volle Kanne Musik
v mag keine laute Musik


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

^ Kommt drauf an: ich dreh gern mal die Musik auf wenn ich Auto fahr oder wenn ich zu Hause bin und mich in Ausgehstimmung vorbereiten will. Aber "laut" ist halt relativ. Wenns dann so laut ist, dass mir fast die Ohren explodieren (hatt ich mal an nem Konzert, auf dem sie bis zum Maximum aufgedreht haben) ists echt nicht mehr schön...
< Macht auch selbst Musik
v Ist total unmusikalisch


----------



## jeef (10. August 2009)

^ Jo das ist wahr ;O
< Hat seinen Kaffee zustark gemacht 
v ist gerade aufgestanden


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

^nope
<mag keinen Kaffee
v liebt Kaffee


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. August 2009)

^ Liegt völlig richtig.
< Streich heute Abend sein Schlafzimmer in nem dunklen rot <-- beschde
v würde ne andere Farbe nehmen


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

^ Igitt, jau, Wände müssen weiss sein.
< Mag den Geruch von frischer Farbe überhaupt nicht.
v Ist Frischfarb-Junkie


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ^ Igitt, jau, Wände müssen weiss sein.
> < Mag den Geruch von frischer Farbe überhaupt nicht.
> v Ist Frischfarb-Junkie







^ Hat Nicht ganz recht
< Hat jz feierabend
V Muss noch arbeiten?


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

^ Jau bis 18 Uhr heute
< Arbeitet eigentlich immer so bis 18/19 Uhr und schläft dafür morgens gern ein Bisschen länger
v Ist eher der Frühaufstehertyp


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

^ Früh aus dem Bett bekommt mich nur meine Freundin^^
< Hasst es geweckt zu werden
V Mag Kekse?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

^klar,wer nicht?
< sucht nach Botaniker und <Maden
v cversteht nicht warum


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

^ Doch weis ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Denkt auch darüber nach
v Hat hunger


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2009)

^ hat Recht
< ärgert sich mit WineHQ (nein, nicht das zum Trinken oder Whine) rum
v hat Durst


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

^ Stimmt, drum hat < sich in dem Moment ein Glas Wasser geholt
< Mag Leitungswasser
v Nicht


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

^ Mag lieber Sprudel
< versucht verzweifelt dein Rätsel zu lösen
v hat gleich Feierabend


----------



## bLuu (10. August 2009)

^ hat Rätsel noch nicht gelöst
< bin erkältet - sitz zuhause - hab langeweile
v ist kerngesund


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

^ Hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< I'Feel Fine
V You 2?


----------



## Anem (10. August 2009)

^ nein, scheiß tag
< geht jetzt erstmal raiden
v liest lieber weiter forum


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2009)

^ nope, gehe auch raiden
< wird sich jetzt mal die neue Raidini mit der Gilde anschaun
v raidet nicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2009)

^jep 
< hört grad serj tankian und denkt dass dieser mann ein gott ist und die beste stimme auf dieser welt hat 
v stimmt mir zu


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

^ Ein einfaches !JA!
< Hört gerne Pendulum
V Mag was ganz anderes


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

^ hört jede Art von Musik
< rettet Frauen in künstlerischen Engpässen
v hat keine Ahnung was ich da schreibe


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

^doch und lacht sic grad den Arsch drüber ab^^
< hat weitergeschrieben und ein versprechen gegeben
v wird mich drann erinnern


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (10. August 2009)

^hat unrecht =/
< hat nen neues browsergame gefunden.
v weiß nicht welches und will es wissen


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

^ Jo klar sag ma
< kann dich dran erinnern
v geht jetzt schlafen


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

^nicht wirklich, sags mir trotzdem!
< hört ein cooles Lied
v macht ds selbe


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

^ warst zu langsam^^
< guckt grad Reaper
v guckt lieber was anderes


----------



## jeef (10. August 2009)

^ Jo, Porn^^
< trinkt Tee
v mag kein Tee!


----------



## bLuu (11. August 2009)

^ stimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< &#9829; schwarzen Tee
v ist Kaffeetrinker


----------



## mookuh (11. August 2009)

^ ab und zu
< ist aus dem zeltlager zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v war noch nie in einem zeltlager


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

^korrekt
< ist grad aufgestanden
v war schon lange wach


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2009)

^ Jau
< Hat heute Konkurrenzprodukte begutachtet
v Hat keine Konkurrenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

^nope
< hat gerae total den Scheiß geschrieben und ins Forum geposten *KLICK*
v ließt es


----------



## Lethior (11. August 2009)

^ findet den Ebay-Spruch geil^^
< ist grade wach geworden
v ist schon lange wach


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2009)

^ Ewig, aber geh heute wohl recht früh ins Bett
< Ist totmüde und hat Halsschmerzen :/
v Hat dafür nicht alle Tassen im Schrank, sondern mindestens eine in der Spüle


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2009)

^ warte *guckt nach* jep hast recht 
<hat sich gestern ein eues fahrrad geholt und probierts heute mal aus 
v hat kein fahrrad


----------



## Lethior (11. August 2009)

^ doch,das mir allerdings zu klein
< hat endlich neue Schuhe gefunden,die passen
v hat viel zu viele Schuhe


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

^erraten
< kommt grad von der Uroma, die im sterben liegt
v bemitleidet mich


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. August 2009)

^ Wenn sie dir nahe liegt, ja
< geht ins Bett
v wünscht mir gn8


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

^gn8
< tippt sich die Fingerwund.
v fragt sich warum


----------



## SicVenom (11. August 2009)

^ nicht wirklich
< hat langeweile =)
v geht jetzt ins bett


----------



## Skatero (11. August 2009)

^ vielleicht
< vielleicht geh ich jetzt ins Bett
v schläft schon


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

^ schlaf schön
< hat schlafstörungen
v ist Tokio Hotel- Fan


----------



## SicVenom (12. August 2009)

^ no f***ing way
< hat magenschmerzen
v sucht nach sternschnuppen


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

^hat wie ich langeweile und kaspert nun im Forum rum
< lohnt sich tatsächlich, nach sternschnuppen zu suchen, in dieser Woche ist ein wahrer Schauer zu erwarten
v tanzt zu "Eye of the Tiger"


----------



## jeef (12. August 2009)

^ ^^ never
< guckt noch bissel tv und geht dann schlafen
v macht durch


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

^ guckt DSF
< geht jetzt schlafen
 v ist arbeitslos


----------



## Dolgrim (12. August 2009)

^ hat nicht recht
< arbeitet nämlich grade
v ist auch müde


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

^ Nö ausnahmsweise nicht
< Hat 12 Stunden geschlafen letzte Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war wohl nötig
v Hatte viel zu wenig Schlaf


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2009)

^hatte viel zuviel Schlaf, man merks
< kommt vom jobben
v ratet wo?


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. August 2009)

^ Nachhilfe oder Zeitungsmädel...mehr sollte mit 12 net drin sein^^
< hat seine reparierte xbox360 wieder
v hatte noch nie ne kaputte xbox, weil er nie eine hatte


----------



## SicVenom (12. August 2009)

^stimmt genau
< ist grad beim fahrradfahren in einen heftigen regenschauer gekommen
v liegt in der sonne


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2009)

^ Naja...LIEGEN nicht unbedingt...und direkt IN der Sonne auch nicht...aber ich seh die Sonne von hier aus...son Bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Ist heute verhältnismässig früh aufgestanden und hatte grüne Welle - tolle Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Hatte rote Welle


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

^jup, aber wem gehts anders, wenn die Uroma vor 3 Stunden gestorben ist?
< hasst es, wenn ihr alter rausgeschriene wird
v würde es auxh hassen


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2009)

^ Stimmt. Aber Du kannst froh sein, dass Du Deine Uroma kennengelernt hast und gute Erinnerungen an sie haben kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Hat seine nie kennengelernt, weil sie lange vor seiner Geburt alle gestorben sind
v Hat vor, selber irgendwann mal Uroma/Uropa zu werden


----------



## SicVenom (13. August 2009)

^nee so alt werde ich nicht =)
< geht gleich klamotten kaufen
v ist grad auf der arbeit


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

^ ne ich hock zuhaus und warte 
< wartet dadrauf von seinem vater abegholt zu werden um dann in die eifel zu fahrn
v wünscht mir nen schönen tag


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2009)

^ Tu ich, aber ich kenn nur den Eiffelturm
< Fragt sich was die Eifel ist oder wo sie liegt, ist aber grad zu faul zum suchen im Inet
v Weiss das und kann das erklären


----------



## picollo0071 (13. August 2009)

^ Die Eifel ist ein bis 747 m ü. NN hohes, grenzüberschreitendes Mittelgebirge im Westen Deutschlands sowie im Osten Belgiens und Luxemburgs. Sie ist Teil des Rheinischen Schiefergebirges.
< hatte auch kA was das ist
v wünscht mir nen schönen tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. August 2009)

^ joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< macht jetzt Mittag
v fährt bald in Urlaub


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2009)

^ Naja bald...September und fahren...eher fliegen und Urlaub...eher Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Kanns kaum noch erwarten
v Ist unheimlich neidisch auf < 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. August 2009)

^ Ich weiß ja net wohin du fliegst ^^
< hat Grillhähnchen gegessen
v ist jetzt erst recht neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

^ hat jetzt Salmonellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist nicht neidisch, da ich bereits einen tollen Urlaub hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v guckt Teletubbies


----------



## Anem (14. August 2009)

^ sollte nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen ;D
< ist totmüde
v hat noch viel vor


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2009)

^ Naja...Arbeit bis 19:30, danach heim was essen gehn, später was trinken gehn mit Freunden...wenns nach mir ginge gäbs nen gemütlichen Filmabend und dann pennen, dafür morgen Nacht durchfeiern, aber leider hab ich gestern schon für heute Abend zugesagt :/
< hat keinen Bock, aber was tut man nicht alles für seine Freunde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v kennt das auch


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

^ das kennt wohl jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist noch nicht bereit für schule =/
v ist bereit für die schule


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2009)

^ Nope, ich hab die 13 Jahre hinter mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< langweilt sich, weil alle Freunde bei so nem Rock Festival sind und ich arbeiten muss 
v hat das Problem nicht


----------



## Soladra (15. August 2009)

^nö
<geht gleich shoppen
v will mit


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2009)

^ mit einer Frau shoppen gehen? Nein danke
< hat gleich einen Multi-Check
v weiss nicht was das ist


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. August 2009)

^ Richtig, noch nie gehört
< hat grad ein mega-schlechtes Steak gegessen...wurde viel zu lange gebraten und daher ziemlich zäh -.-
v mag sein Steak auch lieber Medium


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2009)

^ ne, Steaks müssen durch sein
< hat gerade Waffeln gegessen
v hat Hunger


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. August 2009)

^ No
< ist müde
v geht  auch gleich pennen


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

^ wahrscheinlich wenn der Client von Section 8 gedownloadet ist
< will Section 8 testen
v auch


----------



## Vicell (16. August 2009)

^ stinkt : )
< nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v dafür aber wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (16. August 2009)

^ Ich kam dieses Jahr halt noch nicht zum duschen! xD
< Streitet sich grade mit seiner Cola, und einem Buch. Die Cola will sich nicht ohne Gewalt trinken lassen, und das Buch will mir nicht sagen was in ihm steht.
v Mag kein Herr der Ringe


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. August 2009)

^ Lügt
< hat sich das Schwarze Kriegsmammut geholt
v hats schon längst


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

^ als ich noch wow gespielt hab hatte ich es 
< muß sich für den ersten schultag morgen vorbereiten 
v ist schon längst vorbereitet


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

^ ich hatte ihn schon
< hört Musik
v hasst Musik


----------



## EspCap (16. August 2009)

^ gibts sojemand überhaupt?
< spielt Gitarre
v spielt Piano


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. August 2009)

^ Jein, ich benutze mein Midi-Keyboard primär zum samplen und für einfache Melodien
< hatte wohl nen Kaffee zu viel und kann deswegen net pennen...und morgen früh um 8 aufstehen :/
v kann ausschlafen


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

^jup
<geht gleich in den Vergnügungspark
v such die Achterbahn


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

^ Achterbahn? Her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin aber leider noch nicht in den Europapark bekommen seit die Bluefire steht : /
< hat bis vor 2 Stunden noch geschlafen
v ist schon mit der Bluefire gefahren


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2009)

^ Jau vor 2 Monaten und ev geh ich im Oktober nochmal im Europapark übernachten
< Mag das Hotel Al Alcazar
v War da noch nie drin


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

^ nö
< hatte heute den ersten schultag und hat morgen wieder frei yeeeeeeeey
v freut sich für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. August 2009)

^ Pfffffff
< Muss nach drei Wochen Urlaub wieder arbeiten =(
v Hatte keinen Urlaub =D


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2009)

^ Stimmt, dafür geh ich den ganzen September lang in die Ferien
< MUAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!
v muahahahahahaaaaaat nicht


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

^stimnmt,kichert
< hat ein TokioMotel-groupie tshirt gekauft
v kapiert nicht, was rann witzig ist


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. August 2009)

^ Tokio Hotel Verarsche
< freut sich über sein repariertes Auto (war nur ne Standgaserhöhung, kann man sogar selbst machen, aber immerhin) ^^
v fährt Fahrrad


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2009)

^ türlich is doch viel gesunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< fährt gleich in die stadt mitm bus =O
v fährt in die stadt mitm fahrrad


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

^ Nö, ich wohn schon mitten in der Stadt, da muss ich nicht erst noch hinfahren
< Würd gern ausführlich in den "Gott & die Welt!"-Thread schreiben, hat aber leider einfach nicht genug Zeit dafür und begnügt sich daher mit ein paar kleinen Forenspielchen
v Hätte genug Zeit, hat aber keine Lust


----------



## Taroliln (18. August 2009)

^ war schon im Europa Park
<Wohnt in der Nähe vom Europa Park
v ist Neidisch dass er noch nie im Euopa Park war


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. August 2009)

^ War schon oft im Europa Park...war aber eher als Kind genau mein Ding
< schaut noch nen Film und geht dann pennen
v zockt WoW bis zum Server-Down


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

^nö
< kann auf dem Rechner kein Wow zocken, weill er selbst bein Vieweer abschmiert
v lacht mich aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2009)

^ nene, *tröst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt erstmal Mittagessen
v hat T-Online als ISP


----------



## jeef (19. August 2009)

^ ja -.-
< ist langweilig
v kommt gerade erst heim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (19. August 2009)

^ Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<ist grad erst nach Hause gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v auch )


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. August 2009)

^ Jo, heute mal früher Feierabend
< geht nacher noch bissl was einkaufen
v wird von Mutti bekocht


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

^ ich mach mir mein essen selber ^^
< ist um 6 verabredet
v ist nicht um 6 verabredet


----------



## Anem (19. August 2009)

^ stimmt bin schon um 17:40 verabredet
< tun die Füße weh vom langen stehen
v konnte den ganzen Tag sitzen


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

^nope
< kommt grad vom schaffen
v hat unger


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

^ stimmt
< geht gleich was essen
v möcht jetzt lieber schwimmen gehn


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. August 2009)

^ Bei 35° wärs schon net schlecht xD
< findet es viel zu heiß um rauszugehn
v ist professioneller Sauna-Gänger und hitzeresistent


----------



## Anem (20. August 2009)

^ nicht mal ansatzweise
< hätte gerne wieder Schnee
v kann mir gar nicht zustimmen


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. August 2009)

^ Hat geschmack!
< Möchte Winter.
v Möchte weder Sommer noch Winter!


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2009)

^ Stimmt, Frühling ist mir am liebsten
< Mag aber auch Winter
v Mag lieber Pizza als Winter


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

^ Was ein Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WInter ist ne schöne Jahreszeit (besonders Weinachten), aber Pizza is auch toll...Pizza im Winter = beschde
< Trinkt nen guten Kaffee
v Lädt sich Klingeltöne bei Jamba runter


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

^ raucht zuviel *g*
< lädt nieeee wieder was bei Jamba runter *g*
v  wünscht sich endlich mal im Lotto zu gewinnen


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

^ Hab noch nie Lotto gespielt^^ Aber mein Opa hat sein Leben lang Lotto gespielt und nie was bemerkenswertes gewonnen, das ist mir ne Lehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hört nebenher ein Best of Michael Jackson Medley
v mag/mochte Michael Jackson auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2009)

^ Jau, das war mit Abstand einer der grössten Musikkünstler, die je gelebt haben. Kaum ein anderer hat die Musikgeschichte so stark bereichert und auch geprägt wie er.
< Arbeitet heute besonders lange, obwohl Freitag ist und hat morgen Weiterbildungskurs *kotz*
v Hat heute Abend Wochenende


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2009)

^jup, und noch 3 Wochen ferien
<kommt grad von der arbeit
v sitzt am Rechner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

^ woher weißt du das? O_o *umguck ob kameras im raum sind*
< hatte grad ne leckere pizza
v hat keine pizza aber dafür spaghetti


----------



## judgee (21. August 2009)

^ hat recht
< geht jetzt weiter lvl
v will für mich weiter lvln


----------



## jeef (21. August 2009)

^ nö zockt nix wo man lvln muss
< zockt ne runde 1.6
v ist langweilig


----------



## Skatero (22. August 2009)

^ Nein bin ich nicht.
< geht gleich schlafen, weil ich eine anstrengende Woche hatte
v hat eine Zwiebel auf dem Kopf


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2009)

^nope
< hat grad den cataclysm-trailer gesehen und will am liebsten kotzen
v findet Cataclysm auch scheiße


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2009)

^ Ka, ist das ein Kinofilm?
< Hat grad Pause zwischen der Weiterbildung und überhaupt keine Lust, noch bis 5 Uhr weiter zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Hat Wochenende und ist fröhlich und glücklich


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

^ bingo
< geht heut ins sportstudio 
v geht nicht ins sportstudio


----------



## jeef (22. August 2009)

^ jo,weils sinnlos ist -.-
< zockt jetzt d2 classic
v ist gerade aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. August 2009)

^ Nein
< hat grade gegessen und holt sich noch nen Kaffee
v hat grade nen Kaffee getrunken und holt sich noch was zu essen


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2009)

^ Nö
< Zählt die Minuten
v Nicht


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. August 2009)

^ Ne, bin net so arm dran wie du am Samstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< erwartet Besuch
v wird nie besucht


----------



## Anem (23. August 2009)

^ doch, aber ich hab nicht gerne Bsuch
< ist ultra müde
v ist gerade erst aufgestanden


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2009)

^ist das ein Witz?
< überlegt sich gerade was ein Zwergenschamane kann
v schlägt "Totem des grimmigsten Met" vor


----------



## Lethior (23. August 2009)

^ eher was mit "Totem der bärtigen Zwergin"
< muss morgen wieder in die Schule
v hat noch mindestens 1 Woche frei


----------



## P3trus (23. August 2009)

^ ist noch keine 18
< schaut sich "Best Paladin PvP Video Ever Made" + Atheneclips an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE7gksb-_BI
v Creator of: Best Paladin PvP Video Ever Made


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

^ Nö
< Hatte heute nen absolut beschi**nen Start in den Tag. Erst Zug verpasst, dann hetz ich wie ein Verrückter zur Arbeit, dann wird mir gesagt, die Sitzung sei verschoben worden (was ich eigentlich hätte wissen müssen...), dann will der PC nicht starten, als er endlich gestartet ist zickt Outlook rum und dann kommt ne SMS von nem Freund von mir, in dem er auf meine SMS antwortet in der ich meinem Chef geschrieben habe, dass ich mich verspäten werde. Tjo, die ging dann wohl an die falsche Person...
v Hatte heute nen guten Start in den Tag und lacht < aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

^ja,ich hatte nen besseren Starzt, aber ich tröste dich. ** trösttröst**
< will , dass im Keksspiel ws los ist.
v löst meine Aufgabe, die Lösungen stehen schon drin.


----------



## Lethior (25. August 2009)

^ *Keksklau*
< "durfte" heute beim 1000m Lauf teilnehmen
v findet laufen ganz toll


----------



## Haszor (25. August 2009)

^ Hah... Ich muss in zwei Wochen beim Herbstlauf mitlaufen... Ich hasse laufen.
< Würde gerne schlafen
v Hat keine Ahnung von Schlaf


----------



## Lethior (26. August 2009)

^ was ist Schlaf ? Kann man das essen ?
< hat Halsschmerzen
v fürchtet die Schweinegrippe


----------



## Gribi (26. August 2009)

^Nö überhaupt ned
< Arbeiten.....wenn man das so nennen darf^^
v Auch am Arbeiten?


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

^ Jau, wobei die Motivation diese Woche im Keller ist
< Versucht sich zu motivieren, schaffts aber nicht
v Kann < motivieren


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

^hey, nimt nicht so schwer, was machst denn überhaupt? Warscheinlich am Pc. So, und jetzt denk mal an die Bauarbeiter, die bei Affenhitze Steine und Co schleppen müssen! Da hast dus ja noch gut!
< hört grad GANZ GANZ LAUT Musik und rockt deshaöb mit dem Kopphörern auf dem kopp vorm Spiegel
v hält mich für total bekämmert


----------



## Strahlemann (26. August 2009)

^ joa, kann man so sagen
< hat gleich Feierabend
v will auch Feierabend haben


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

^hat recht, sowohl mit der Vermutung als auch damit, dass ich nen leichten Knall hab
< redet mit ihrer Soke
v ruft die Klapsmühle


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. August 2009)

^ Die netten Onkels mit den weißen Westen kommen gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat Nackenschmerzen vom Steine-Schleppen
v schleppt nie Steine


----------



## Lethior (26. August 2009)

^ ihh,körperliche Arbeit ist ja eklig^^
< will Herbstferien
v ist noch in den Sommerferien


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

^ Langweilig ... und zur Aussage: ne
< Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig
v Auch langweilig


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

^ nö ich bin auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist auf buffed
v war noch nie auf buffed und geht auch niemals auf buffed und will auch nich buffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

^ Ich buff nicht mehr seit dem Ableben meines WoW-Accounts
< Hat sich kurz die Langeweile durch den 10 Mio € Thread verteiben können, ist nun aber wieder gelangweilt
v Ist noch viiiiiiel langweiliger als ^


----------



## Lethior (27. August 2009)

^ Du bist immer 2 mal mehr langweilig als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag Tiere
v findet Katzen super


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

^ Scheiss Katzen...
< ist grade im Hotel
v schläft nie im Hotel, sondern lieber draußen im Schlafsack


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

^hab keinen Schlafsack
<Googelt gerade Apfelmus
v Hat nen Kater


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

^ jep und ne katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat jetzt endlich wochenende
v hat komischwerweise kein wochenende...*galileo mystery anfang einspiel*


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

^ Doch, ich bin sogar im Kurzurlaub und komme grade aus der Stadt und geh gleich schwimmen im Pool...na wenn das kein gutes WE ist^^
< hat sich geile Hifi Kopfhörer geholt
v hört noch Musik-Kassetten und weiß nicht, was eine CD ist


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

^Ntürlich, aer ich weiß kaum mehr , was ne Kassette ist^^
< hört Barde Radarius
v weiß nicht, wer das ist.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

^ Korrekt
< Kennt dafür Bodo
v Kennt Bodo auch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

^Jep (Hausmeister Krause)
<Kann die Uhr lesen
vKann seinen Ellenbogen nicht mit der Zunge berühren


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

^kann ich sehr wohl!
< hat nen Schlangenmensch-kurs mitgemacht, allerdings nur 3 Tage lang
v glaubts ned


----------



## Haszor (28. August 2009)

^ Du ahnst ja nicht wie unglaublich uninteressant das in meine Ohren klingt
< Ist pessimist
v Auch


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

^Illidan ist nicht schwul, OMPFNA!
< mag Haszor ni9cht
v mag mich nicht


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

^ wie kann man dich nicht mögen?
< bekommt Vorabveröffentlichungen von DER Geschichte 
v hätte auch gerne welche


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

^ Hab ich schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne, kA von was du sprichst
< hat grade ein 200g Rumpsteak für 17€ gegessen -.-
v hätte mit den 17€ mehr anfangen können


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

^ Die 17€ hätte ich in ...mhh...ähhh...mehr Steak investiert^^
< hatte grade 1 Kilo Kartoffeln in Form von Kartoffelpuffern zum Abendessen und hat immernoch Hunger
v kann sich nicht vorstellen soviel zu essen


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

^ Doch, der Konsum spezieller Pflanzen kann seeeeeehr hungrig machen....hab ich gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hört grade seine Mailbox ab
v hat keine Mailbox, da kein Handy/Telefon


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

^ Doch hör ich aber nie ab^^
< hat das Gefühl das bald irgendwas Seltsames passiert
v kennt das Gefühl


----------



## Haszor (29. August 2009)

^ Jeden Tag aufs Neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Ist voll traurig weil er keine Ahnung hat was OMPFNA heißt
v Hat genauso wenig Ahnung


----------



## Lethior (29. August 2009)

^ loööl du noob weist nit was OMPFNA heißt!!eineindrölf roflrofl
< kann ganz toll flamen
v findet flamen doof


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^nicht unbedingt
< will, dass Haszor geht und in irgendnem Feuer Stirbt, weil er gannz ganz böse zu mir war *schnief*
v tröstet mich und will wissen warum


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ arme kleine Sola,was hat der pöhse Haszor gemacht
< Guckt grade Sp und lacht sich eine ab
v guckt auch grade


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^ich zitieremfna -> omf noodly apprendage

... Wer denkt sich denn sowas aus?


-.-


Ich finds geil

Du stehst auch auf homosexuelle nachtelfen ^^ 

Ups, ich muss mich korigieren, es sind genau 367 Comics, und ich lasse zu, dass du dic erhängst, dann kannst du nicht mehr behaupten, Illidan sei schwul^^


Tjoa, GOOGLE for the win! omfna -> omf noodly apprendage
Außerdem, würde ich mich trauen mich zu erhängen würde ich es machen - Und auch wenn ich tot wäre würde ich weiterhin behaupten Illidan ist schwul, immerhin ist seine Haut lila! -.-

Du SAU! LILA uns SCHWARZ sind meine Lieblingsfarben!
< heult rotz und wasser
v hängt Haszor an ner Wäscheleine auf


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ wenn du willst lass ich ihn als letztes noch ein möglichst heterosexuelles Bild von Illidan sehen
< würde sowas eigentlich nicht machen,weil voll nett und so
v findet voll nett doof


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

^hat anstatt ein f ein n vor ett gesetzt, das 2 mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vollfett find ich wirklich doof
<reibt sich die Hände
v reibt sich etwas tiefer^^


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^hat schmutzige Gedanken
< hält von Lethiors Vorschlag verdammt viel
v besogt schonmal diue Wäscheleine


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ hat schon eine
< wünscht euch allen fröhliche Weihnachten
v hält mich für irre


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^ic bin irrer
<trinkt silvesterpunsch
v ist wie mir saukalt


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ könnte daran liegen das ich halb nackt auf dem Sofa liege,aber du hast recht
< fragt sich warum Sola kalt ist
v hofft das Sola auch halbnackt auf dem Sofa liegt^^


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^fast, sitz auf dem Stuhl. Mit Hotpant und schwarzer Samtjacke über dem LILA T-Shirt
< hört ein geles Liued
v will wissen w elches


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

^Warum nich
<hört ein viel geileres Lied
vKann Lied nichtmal schreiben.


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ Lied 
< will einen neuen Bildschirm 
v will auch einen


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ joah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< ist warm, weil er nicht halbnackt auf dem Sofa sitzt (und hört auch ein geiles Lied)
v sitzt halbnackt auf dem Sofa

Omg, 2 Zwischenposter... aber neue Bildschirme kann man gar nicht genug haben, würd ich auch nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^nein liegt jetzt unter ner Decke
< nimmt sich jetzt was zu essen
v isst auch was


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^nope
< hört 
v finddets vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu schmusig


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ Naja.. bin gerade nicht so in der RP-Stimmung
< hört was anderes 
v isst gerade Pizza


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^war zu spät xD
< lernts grad auswendig, damit sies covern kann
v versteht mich nicht


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ wie meinen?
< hat Paranoia
v hat auch Paranoia


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ warum sollte man Lieder die einem gefallen nicht covern ^^ (ein bisschen und manchmal @ Lethior )
< lernt lieber andere Lieder... ich hab mir irgendwann mal vorgenommen Trough the Fire and the Flames zu lernen... *faul ist*
v kann Trough the Fire and the Flames schon spielen

Ihr postet alle zu schnell ^^


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^Watt datt?
< Muss nicht ins Bett
v eht in Bett


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ nope
< hat Langeweile
v macht mich munter


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ noch nicht (du kennst Trough the Fire and the Flames nicht? Dann lernst du wohl den Text von dem Lied und nicht die Gitarrennoten, oder?^^)
< ist sich sicher dass wieder jemand dazwischenpostet (Edit : Ich habs doch gesagt ^^)
v hat mir nicht dazwischengepostet


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^smerks
< kann gitarre spuielen.. son bissl
v sagt mir, es kann mehr


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ hat mal 3 Jahre Gitarre gespielt
< bemerkt sehr viele Zwischenposter
v hat das auch schon bemerkt


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^jup
< schickt per PN
v wills auch


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ Durchaus, durchaus ^^ (war eigentlich auf die Zwischenposter bezogen.. aber egal, passt auch da ^^ )
< überlegt sich Wandhalterungen für die Gitarren zu holen
v stellt seine auf den Boden


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ ne habe einen Gitarrenständer
< ist stolz auf den Ständer 
v will auch einen


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ ne, für den Boden hab ich welche
< fragt sich ob das zweideutig gemeint war
v auch


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ist mir grade auch aufgefallen
< ist immernoch nicht munter
v macht mich munter


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^okay, lern Feuersänger auswendig
< macht das  selbe
v fragt sich warum


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ warum?
< hätte dann gerne mal nen Link zu Feuertänzer
v kann mir einen geben


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ schon ein bisschen (nein kann ich nicht Lethior 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
<  fragt sich ob das auch ein Lied von dem aus dem Video von oben ist
v ist sich sicher dass es das ist


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ glaube nicht
< bemerkt das "Zwischenpostsyndrom"
v hat Angst davor


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< hat gerade Zwischenpostparanoia
v fragt sich ob man das essen kann


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^jup
< ist grad kuchen
v will auch


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ gerne
< hat Hunger
v ist satt


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ Hm.. ob ich ein Kuchen sein will müsst ich mir erstmal überlegen ^^ (und joah, ich bin gerade ziemlich satt, Lethior)
< ist gerade der Headsetakktu ausgegangen und musste das Ladekabel suchen
v ist müde


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^nö
< joar
v erkennt keinen sinn


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ nein
< doch
v gar nicht


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^42
< 21 ist die halbe Wahrheit
v ???


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ ist bestimmt voll das Kiddie und noch nichtmal 14
< hat kein Problem damit
v 63


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^Kennt den Sinn des Lebens nicht
< kann Latein
v glaubts ned


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ dochdoch, ich glaub dir dass du Latein kannst 
< fragt sich ob Lethior weiss dass Kiddie eigentlich ne Beleidigung für geistige Unreife ist ^^
v 42


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ jaja und das Handtuch nicht vergessen...
< kann auch Latein
v findet Latein doof


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^WEEE!!
> 
v WEEE²


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ ne, langsam bereue ich Französisch gewählt zu haben
< kann Französisch (und ich wusste doch dass 'Feuersänger' von dem gleichen ist wie 'Der verzauberte Wald' ^^)
v auch


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ ne
< hat immernoch keinen gefunden der ihn munter macht
v will auch munter haben


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ nö, bin auch so munter ^^
< sitzt auf einem bequemen Stuhl
v auch


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ auf einem bequemen Sofa
< nimmt sich jetzt Cola aus seinem eigenem KÜHLSCHRANK!
v hätte auch gerne einen eigenen Kühlschrank


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ nein, weil ich einen hab
< hat leider keine Cola im Kühlschrank
v schläft noch nicht


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ noch nicht
< glaubt das Sola schläft
v denkt das auch


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ jepp (oder sie lernt das Lied auswendig ^^)  
< wirft ein 'Gute Nacht' hinterher
v geht noch nicht schlafen


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ doch und gute Nacht auch dir
< glaubt das bis 6 Uhr ihier keiner mehr reinschreibt
v schreibt noch vor 6 Uhr


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

^ ja tu ich
< geht aber gleich schlafen
v auch


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt aber auch langsam ins Bett, Gute Nacht
v ist noch wach


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^nö, wieder
< trinkt kakao
v will auch


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

^ wenn du mich nicht vergiften willst gerne
< bekommt gleich Besuch
v bekommt kein Besuch weil es keine Freunde hat


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^hier.Umvergif6tet!
< Es ist morgen, Lethi!
v findet den Spitznamen blöd


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ Nö ^^
< hat Hunger und geht jetzt erstmal was essen
v trinkt was kaltes


----------



## Totemwächter (30. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> ^ Nö ^^
> < hat Hunger und geht jetzt erstmal was essen
> v trinkt was kaltes


 ^hat recht
< Guckt jetzt simpsons
v guckt auch simpsons


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

^nö, suchts Scannerkabe
< weiß warum
v weiß auch


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ hm.. weil du was einscannen willst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< fragt sich was sie einscannt
v weiss es


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

êin Tattoomuster
< sucht verzweifelt
v ält das für unnötig


----------



## OneManShow (30. August 2009)

^ Findet Zam geil
<Zam hat seinen Tread geclosed also mag er Zam nich mehr^^
v Hat Straußeneier im Arsc*


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

^ öhm... nope
< hätte den Thread auch geclosed
v weis nicht um welchen Thread es geht


----------



## OneManShow (30. August 2009)

^ Weiß auch nich um welchen Tread es geht
<Fand es war ein geiler Tread
v Zockt n Mmo


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2009)

^ hat Recht, wenn auch nicht mehr wirklich aktiv
< weis dass es um diesen Thread geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hört gerade Musik


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

^ Momentan grad nicht, ev in 15 Minuten oder so
< Fliegt morgen los und sitzt heute nur die Arbeit im Geschäft ab, ohne was Sinnvolles zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v Tut sehr viel Sinnvolles


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2009)

^jup, lesen^^
< ärgert sich , dass das DIB Forum nicht geht
v bei dir gehts auch ned, oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

^keine Ahnung mir auch egal^^
<Liest seine Leviten^^
vHat Angst vor der Zahl 3


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

^ drei ... drei ... drei ... DREI!!! AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
< versteckt sich vor der drei
v nimmt < in Schutz!


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

^ Nein ^^
< muss morgen seinen Zivildienst antreten
v wünscht mir viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

^ viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht gleich zum chinesen und dann ALL YOU CAN F*CKING EAT AAAARRRGHHHHHHHAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v wünscht mir nen guten hunger ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

^wünscht nicht nur guten Hunger sondern auch nen guten Schiss^^.
<fliegt in 80 Tagen um die Welt
vruft nen Telefondienst an um seine eigene Telefonnummer rauszufinden.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

^ öhm...nö!
< muss jetzt nur noch 1 Stunde rumspammen und absitzen, bis Feierabend und Ferienanfang!
v unterhält < ein Bisschen


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2009)

^ och ne mach das mal selber
< hat Hunger,aber nichts zu essen im Haus
v bringt mir was vorbei


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

^ Was willstn?^^
< schaut grad so ne Wohnungssendung auf Vox und kann nicht verstehen, wie ein kleiner Schoßhund der Mittelpunkt im Leben eines Menschen sein kann -.-
v ist selbst der Schoßhund seiner Freundin/Freund/Mann/Frau/Mama/Papa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2009)

^ Nein
< möchte Pommes mit Ketchup haben
v bringt sie mir in spätestens einer Stunde


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

^Frag mich nochmal in einre Stunde
<will mal Hodenarzt werden
v findet das schwul


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2009)

^ sagt lieber garnichts dazu...
< guckt Family Guy
v findet Simpsons besser


----------



## Tokenlord (31. August 2009)

^ Jop das stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Musste 3 Minuten überlegen um herrauszufinden das "v" einfach nur ein "v" und keine "Pfeilnachunten"-Taste ist...
v Mag Linkin Park


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

^ Allerdings
< hat grade Isch kandidiere geschaut
v würde HSP wählen


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2009)

^ was denn sonst?
< geht jetzt schlafen
v spammt hier noch ein bisschen rum


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

^Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! Ja, genau! 
<Spamt weiter: SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
v ist altmodisch und hat noch die Vogelgrippe^^


----------



## jolk (31. August 2009)

^ schwachsinn, ich bin bei BSE geblieben
< denkt, dass Schweinegrippe nur so schlimm ist, weil die Medien es verdramatisieren
v kennt jemandem der mit jemanden um 3 ecken verwandt ist, dessen nachbar eine katze hat die mal von einem mann gestreichelt wurde dessen frau eine cousine hat, die an der Schweinegrippe gestorben ist


----------



## Tokenlord (1. September 2009)

^ Hmmm das wäre mir neu... Kann mich aber auch irren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Spielt gerade das "^-<-v-Spiel"
v Hat sich den Nacktscanner runtergeladen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

^Jo
< Hat deswegen ein unkündbares Abo am Hals.
v hat 6 Finger an einer Hand


----------



## Fogbob (1. September 2009)

^ hat gelogen, es sind 7 pro Hand
< ist hundemünde und macht gleich Feierabend
v hat heute 1000 Glühbirnen auf Vorrat gekauft


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (1. September 2009)

^stimmt nicht, es waren 999 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (gakeine)
<hat langeweile
v weiß was man gegen laneweile tu kann


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2009)

^heavy metal hören
<
v hasst das lied


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2009)

^ no way! Hammerfall <3
< hat jetzt auch wieder Lust auf Hammerfall *iTunes anwerf*
v mag Hammerfall auch


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2009)

ûnd wie
< will ein paar CDS,hat aber nur Youtube
v hat CDs von der Band oder von Slayer


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

^ leider nein hab auch nur youtube =/
< mag slayer
v mag slayer auch


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. September 2009)

^ Selten und nur wenns sein muss, wobei ich Hammerfall mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ham gute Balladen
< Mag seinen Kaffee schwarz wie seine Musik (höre fast nur Black Music)^^
v mag weder Kaffee noch Black Music, sondern ist stupider "Ich-hör-nur-Metal-alles-andere-ist-doof"-Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

^ ich höre !FAST! nur metal aber auch anderes zeug wie z.b ärzte,ohrbooten,tenacious D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat leckere vivil bonbons
v hätte auch gern welche


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2009)

^ <3 Kaffee und höre fast alle Genres ausser Folksmusik
< hat 4 Hammerfallalben auf CD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v trinkt lieber Tee als Kaffee


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2009)

^ Is mir egal was ich trinke(naja fast)
< hätte heute in Musik kotzen können als das Thema "Hip Hop tanzen" an die Tafel geschrieben wurde
v bemitleidet mich


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. September 2009)

^ Nein warum denn? 
< mag Breakdance
v Headbanged lieber


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

^*hadbang* \m/
< isst sich grad ein leckeres buko salami brot
v mag salami nicht =/


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. September 2009)

^ Doch, mit schön Butter auf ner Stulle ^^
< Trinkt gleich n Glas Ayran
v findet auch, dass es mit dem Döner und dem Bauchtanz zusammen das beste der Türken ist^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

^ jop =P
< mwhahaahahah nurnoch 2 tage bis wochenende
v mag wochenende gar nicht =O


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. September 2009)

^ Doch, hab sogar ein verlängertes diese Woche^^
< mag verlängerte WEs
v mag generell verlängerte Dinge


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

^Hat keine Verlängerung nötig
<Testet ob ein Fön in der Badewanne wirklich tödlich ist
vprobierts auch aus und kann deswegen nicht mehr schreiben


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2009)

^ Also meiner Katze hats nicht gut getan
< hat keine Lust auf Schule
v findet Schule super toll


----------



## Fifus (3. September 2009)

^ hat mit seiner aussage recht, dass ich schule super finde
< ist nämlich 27 jahre alt und schon längst aus der schule draussen
v spielt regelmäßig einen wow-leichen-camper


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. September 2009)

^ Nein, ich spiel net mal regelmäßig WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat Füße (@Horst Schlämmer)
v hat Rücken


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

^ und Kreislauf
< denkt das Gauloises ein Horst Schlämmer Fanatiker ist
v denkt das auch


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

^WTF wer dass?
< hört Musik
v weiß was für welche


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

^ metal?
< hat heute amon armath für sich entdeckt ODIN!!11
v mag melodic viking death metal gar nicht =/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

^was der Bauer net kennt,...^^
<tbierhcs sträwkcür
vWirft mit Steinen in nem Glashaus.


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

^ nein,mit Elefanten,die sind handlicher
< geht gleich ins Bett 
v ist auch müde


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

^nope
<findet " ZUm goldenen Drachen " War eine Gute Idee
v meint das auch.


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

^Ja^^
< schreibt fleißig mit
v schreibt auch irgendwas


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

^jup, im rachen spiels sich grad ne heiße Lovestory ab
< spielt mit
v liest sofort


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

^ hat schon lange weitergeschrieben 
< übernachtet morgen bei nem Kumpel
v ist verheiratet


----------



## jeef (4. September 2009)

^ nöö
< hat hunger
v könnte mir mal was kochen ;9


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

^ kann leider nicht kochen
< will fernsehen
v sagt was ich gucken soll


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. September 2009)

^ Shaft! Noch Fragen?
< hat wunderbar ausgeschlafen
v holt mir Zigaretten!


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

îch bin nchtraucher
<ist mit Lethior zerstriten
v weiß warum


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. September 2009)

^ Nein, aber btw musst du kein Raucher sein um mir Kippen zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< macht sich mal was zu essen
v wird auch bald was essen


----------



## SicVenom (5. September 2009)

^ nöö
< hat zu viel geld für zu wenig jägermeister ausgegeben xD
v trinkt nur bier


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. September 2009)

^ Ne, aber ich fange meistens mir Bier an, bevor ich zum Hartgas übergehe
< bla
v blubb


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< weiß, wie lange das gedächtnist von denen hält
v tippt auf 5 Minuten


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2009)

^ Nein,das ist nur einGerücht,es hält glaub ich 3 Monate oder so
< will nicht mehr mit Sola zerstritten sein
v findet streiten doof


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

^jup.VERSÖHNEN!!!
< Weiß, das das Gedächtniss von Goldfischen 3 Sekunden hält
v versteht jetzt, warum er seinem Goldfisch nicht beibringen kann, durch den Reifen zu Schwimmen


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2009)

^ hab keinen Goldfisch
< hat Langeweile
v macht Langeweile tot


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

^* lässt den goldenen Drachen auf Lethior los*
< grins
v grins grins


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2009)

^ grinst
< hat Angst vor Drachen
v glaubt das nicht


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

^lass doch einfach dein Eichhörnchen auf ihn los
< kicher
v heul


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2009)

^ *richtig abgrundtiefböse guck*
< kommt nie mehr in den Drachen
v raubt gleich einen Supermarkt aus


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

^woher weißt du das?
<bettelt Lethior an, in den drachen zu kommen
v kommt auch in dn Drachen


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2009)

^ Nein
< denkt,dass Soladra nichts gelernt hat
v findet das doof


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

^wir sind hier nict im drachen
<hier darf ich das
v kommt in den Drachen. Punkt.


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2009)

^ Neinoppelpunkt
< ist bald weg
v ist auch weg


----------



## :Manahunt: (5. September 2009)

^ Bin grad erst da
< Hallo zusammen!
v Liebt Toastbrot!


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2009)

^ Lecker
< ist doch in den Drachen gegangen
v sagt das war eine schlechte Entscheidung


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

ês war die beste
< ghouts!... Ghouts.... TOAST!
v Muhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

^112
<Kann pfeifen
vIst selbst ne Pfeife^^


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

^110^^
< liest gerade "Per anhalter durch die Galaxis
v *42!*


----------



## SicVenom (6. September 2009)

^ !!!!!
< hat übelsten muskelkater von 4 std moshen
v steht nur auf Standardtänze^^


----------



## jeef (6. September 2009)

^ hmm, dnbsteps ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht pennen
v steht gerade auf


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

^^bin shcon lange wach
<hat nen Knall
v weiß dasaus erfahrung


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< geht im oktober vielleicht auf ein cannibal corpse konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v freut sich für mich


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. September 2009)

^ Klar, warum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat sehr gut und lange geschlafen heute
v schläft im stehn


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

^ nur manchmal =O
< geht gleich mit der familie essen
v geht heute nicht essen hat dafür aber tiefkühlpizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2009)

^ hatte grade Tiefkühlpizza
< ist schwer müde
v ist fast am schlafen


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. September 2009)

^ Nö, ich mach mir grad nen chilligen vorm TV  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< schaut Two and a half men
v findet die Serie auch genial


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2009)

^jo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoFced3zsh8
<Kowabanga
vIn 36/50 Staaten der USA gesucht


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2009)

^ Nicht das ich wüsste
< erfreut sich am Bullytag
v sucht den heiligen Kral


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

^nope,d en scwarzen
< ist imm der Gruppe "Rollenspieler und Rolenmspielerinen"
vis auch drin.


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2009)

^ Nein
< freut sich auf einen spannenden Kampf
v weiß auf welchen


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

^klaro
< emphiellt Lethoir dieGruppe,ist rollenspiel und das teht was rin was dunicht weißt!
v liest auch


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2009)

^ Kannst du den Mittelteil nochmal wiederholen bitte?
< hat Durst
v Muss morgen um 6:23 aufstehen


----------



## SicVenom (6. September 2009)

^ nope hab frei
< geht vielleicht gleich noch einen trinken =)
v ist grade voll im stress, weil er/sie bis morgen noch etwas fertigstellen muss


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

^jup, den neunen teil meiner Geschichte.
< empfiehlt es Lethior, ist Rollenspiel und da steht was drinn, was du noch nicht über soladra weißt
v hasstseine Tastatur genau wie ich.


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2009)

^ nope
< hat alles gelesen was über Soladra da stand
v geht gleich feiern und wacht morgen mit einem riesen Kater in Moskau auf


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

^nö
<in dem ding oder in meiner geschichte?
v mag kein RP?


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2009)

^ Doch ich wurde von jemandem überzeugt mal mitzumachen und es ist ganz witzig^^
< will Herbstferien
v findet RP nicht gut


----------



## SicVenom (6. September 2009)

^ spiele larp, noch fragen?
< geht doch nicht weg, müde und muskelkater *.*
v freut sich auf morgen


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2009)

^ Worauf soll man sich an einem Montag freuen?
< will eine Zeitmaschine
v kann auch eine gebrauchen


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. September 2009)

^ Auf jedn!
< schaut gleich noch Zurück in die Zukunft 2
v hat die Trilogie schon öfters gesehn


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

^Nur den ersten Teil
<Sitzt in der Arbeit und langweilt sich
v ist bestimmt ein schüler und hat gleich aus


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

^nö, bn schüler und hab noch die Woche freien
<hört ein coolles Lied
v tut dasselbe.


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

^stimmt hat nen mp3 player in der Arbeit
<langweilt sich immer noch zu tode
v schreibt grad an ner rp geschichte


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

^wtf, woher weißt du das???
<sreibt an DER Geschichte
v weiß nicht was das ist


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

^weiß es doch
<Schreibt grad an seiner eigenen
v hat meine noch nicht gelesen findet sie aber trotzdem schlechtxD


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

^ jop
< ODIN!!111
v ^


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. September 2009)

^ Ganz deiner Meinung! (?) ^^
< Isst gerade leckere Keckse
v Möchte auch welche.


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

^stimmt
<hat gleich feierabend
v ist gerade am wow zocken


----------



## Lethior (7. September 2009)

^ Ne,spiele nicht mehr
< findet Schreibblockaden doof
v hat eine


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. September 2009)

^ Ich schreibe grad nix
< hat grad ne Tüte Mikrowellen-Popcorn (leicht gesalzen) verdrückt ^^
v mag sein Popcorn lieber süß


----------



## Lethior (7. September 2009)

^ Ne,salzig ist schon gut
< schreibt was
v will wissen was


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

^weiß ich
<hat eine Blockande und findetn sie saudooof
v muntert mich auf


----------



## Dyranè (7. September 2009)

^bekommt nen blümchen
<hat gleich feierabend
vhat nachtschicht


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. September 2009)

^ Nein, sowas gibts bei uns net ^^
< fragt sich, wer um 20:41 Uhr noch kein Feierabend hat Oo
v stellt eine These auf


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2009)

^ jemand mit ungewöhnlichen Arbeitszeiten würde ich mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hört gerade Alestorm <3
v mag Alestorm auch


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

^kennt alestorm nicht
<sitzt wieder in der arbeit
vist ein fauler schülerXD


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

^ jep
< in 4 tagen ist wochenende !!!!!
v !!!


----------



## Lethior (8. September 2009)

^ !!!1eineinsdrölf!!lololol
< schreibt
v nix


----------



## brudersicarius (8. September 2009)

^ doch ich bin da
< fernsehen!!
v hat keine freunde und suchtelt / zockt n ganzen tag


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. September 2009)

^ Wär traurig wenns so wäre
< hat heute seinen Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS @24" bekommen und ist begeistert
v hat noch nen 17" CRT


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

^Brauch keine". Hab von Natur aus genug^^
<Bestes Video Ever
v Ist nach dem Video gebasht


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

^nö isser net
<ist wieder am arbeiten
verfreut sich seines lebens


----------



## Lethior (9. September 2009)

^ Ja
< hat Probleme mit Word
v kann mir helfen


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

^fragt welches problem er hat
<ist schrecklich müde
v holt mir einen kaffee


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. September 2009)

^ Ich wollte mir eh gleich einen holen
< *geht kaffee holen*
v will auch einen


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (9. September 2009)

^ ist kaffee junkie
< will nen bier
v hat schon eins heute getrunken


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

^ leider nein =/
< ^
< ^


----------



## Lethior (9. September 2009)

^ Nein...wirklich...vielleicht doch...Nein ernsthaft hab ich nicht
< Hat sein Problem gelöst
v hat immernoch Probleme


----------



## d3faultPlayer (9. September 2009)

^hat auch ein problem

<fragt sich grad, wann und wo das nächste coole konzert/festival ist

v kaffee?


----------



## Artherk (10. September 2009)

^gern
< ist noch müde
v schläft noch


----------



## Lethior (10. September 2009)

^ Nein
< hat es nicht geschafft Schweinegrippe zu bekommen, hat aber immerhin normale Grippe
v mag Hunde


----------



## brudersicarius (10. September 2009)

^ glück gehabt
< hasst hunde, die dreckigen drecksköter
v domina


----------



## Artherk (10. September 2009)

^nope
<stellt sich meinen vorposter mit ner domina vor
v holt seine reitgerte raus


----------



## Lethior (10. September 2009)

^ Ne nicht wirklich
< ist faul
v findet faul sein schlimm


----------



## Artherk (10. September 2009)

^nein
<ist selber faul
v ist ein süßkram junkie


----------



## brudersicarius (10. September 2009)

^ richtig 
< iss grad schoko
v mag teletubbys


----------



## Artherk (10. September 2009)

^stimmt aber nur zum erschießen siehe killertubbis...
<freut sich auf den feierabend( 1 std noch!!!)
v überlegt grad was er antworten könnt


----------



## Lethior (10. September 2009)

^ *grübel*
< *überleg*
v fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. September 2009)

^ Öhhm nein, irgendwie nicht...
< ist grade sau langweilig und hat kb auf mathe lernen für die schule...
v hat auch kb auf mathe lernen...


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. September 2009)

[Doppelpost]


----------



## Artherk (11. September 2009)

^braucht kein mathe mehr zu lernen
<hat gleich feierabend
v sitzt nackt vor dem pc


----------



## PewPew_oO (11. September 2009)

^ Ich sitze während der Arbeit doch nicht nackt vor - WAS ZUM TEUFEL?! xD
< Hat Kleidung an!
v Hat ein Röckchen an =D


----------



## HGVermillion (11. September 2009)

^ Jeans
< Sucht was
v Hat gefunden was er gesucht hat


----------



## SicVenom (12. September 2009)

^ sry hab nix gesucht^^
< geht jetzt in die rheinaue auf einen geburtstag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v macht sich einen gemütlichen abend mit seiner freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. September 2009)

^nö, bin selbst ein Mädel
< macht nacher ihren ersten DSA versuch
v weißnicht was das ist


----------



## Lethior (12. September 2009)

^ weiß ich sogar ohne Google zu benutzen
< hat Kopfschmerzen 
v ist Arzt und hilft


----------



## Kvick (13. September 2009)

^ ist offenbar kein Arzt
< ist auch keiner, weiß aber trotzdem was hilft
v wüsste gerne was..


----------



## Lethior (13. September 2009)

^ weiß inzwischen was hilft
< ist müde
v schläft schon


----------



## leorc (14. September 2009)

^ fast
< hat keinen bock morgen früh aufzustehen
v kann morgen ausschlafen


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2009)

^ sowas von gar nicht : /
< muss morgen früh wieder um 5:30 raus...
v muss noch früher aufstehen


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. September 2009)

^ Ne, erst um 6:15 Uhr 
< ist müde
v ist erst vor kurzem aufgestanden


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

^ hehe nein nicht so ganz
< hat morgen die erste frei
v geht gar nicht mehr zur schule


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (14. September 2009)

^  pusht seinen Postcounter (so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
<  geht heute wirklich nicht mehr zur Schule...aber morgen
v  hat ne Peitsche auf dem Schreibtisch liegen


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

^ nein, unterm Tisch!

< arbeitet grade, und hat tierisch langeweile

v isst gerne schokobons


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

^ Ess ich eigentlich nie, aber gut schmecken se, keine Frage ^^
< freut sich tierisch aufs WE
v dito


----------



## EspCap (17. September 2009)

^ oh ja... endlich wieder ausschlafen.. need wieder Ferien : / 
< ist diese Woche jeden Morgen müder obwohl er jeden abend früher pennen geht Oo
v hat Ferien und kann ausschlafen


----------



## Lethior (17. September 2009)

^ Leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Hat Langeweile
v Hat sowieso nie was zu tun


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. September 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> ^ Leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^ Nicht ganz... Schule wieder angefangen...
< Findet Schule öde...
v Mag Schule auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (18. September 2009)

^ Ich gehe nicht mehr in die Schule
< Freut sich schon auf das Wochenende
v Muss am Samstag Arbeiten


----------



## PewPew_oO (18. September 2009)

^ Zum Glück nicht!
< Plant gerade einen Urlaub nach Finnland. =D
v War da schon.


----------



## Lethior (18. September 2009)

^ Ne, aber ich würd mitkommen^^
< Endlich Wochenende!
v Geht jetzt zu [insert random Fastfoodkette]


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

^ ne, eben erst Mittaggegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat die erste Woche Schule nach den Sommerferien hinter sich und fühlt sich als wären es 8 Wochen gewesen...
v hat bald wieder Ferien


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. September 2009)

^ so ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


> hat keine lust auf klausuren
v hat im mom nix zu tun


----------



## SicVenom (19. September 2009)

^ doch, fertig machen für sauftour 
< fertig machen für sauftour (kirmes)
v macht sich fertig für eine sauftour/disko besuch


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

^konnte nicht ahnen, dass wir sie absagen mussten.
<hat extrem schmerzhafte Vadenkrämpfe.
vist gerade aufgestanden, als er in diesem Thread was tippt.


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. September 2009)

^ Nein
< Freut sich auf seinen Dad, der morgen kommt
v will von seiner Mom oder seinem Dad nichts wissen


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

^hatta recht
<sitzt in der arbeit
vschmiert sich gerade ein brot


----------



## Marvîn (24. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> ^hatta recht
> <sitzt in der arbeit
> vschmiert sich gerade ein brot



^ Falsch, esse Chips 
< *schmatz* lässt sich die Chips schmecken
v sucht ne passende Antwort auf das hier


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

^stimmt grübel
< ist schon wieder arbeiten (gähn)
v liegt faul im bett


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

^schön wärs 
< ist schon wieder arbeiten 
v hat heute frei!


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

^würd mich freun
<zählt schon die stunden 
vwill nicht heim


----------



## MagicDarrok (25. September 2009)

^ bin daheim, hab Semesterferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< zieht morgen um
v spielt das Keks-Spiel mit


----------



## Alion (25. September 2009)

^ Nee die verwenden da begriffe wie komplexometrisch. Ich war in Chemie immer ne Niete
< War in Physik viel besser
v War in Physik eine Niete


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

^hatta recht
< war dafür ein bio ass
v hat mit bio nix am hut(und ich mein alles in bio *hust*)


----------



## MagicDarrok (25. September 2009)

^ hat nicht ganz unrecht (was die Theorie angeht bin ich nicht fit aber die Anwendung gewisser biologischer Dinge geht da schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
< hat schon fleißig gepackt
v hat Probleme mit Höherer Mathematik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

^hatta schon wieder recht
<hat mathe gehasst
vmag sicherlich mathe


----------



## MagicDarrok (25. September 2009)

^hat recht ^^
< findet Zahlen und Statistiken toll
v hält mich für verrückt


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

^stimmt verrückter kerl da über mir...
<mochte frauen immer lieber als zahlen
v hat nix für frauen über


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2009)

^ doch, durchaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür hab ich für Zahlen nix über (hab nicht umsonst den sprachlichen Zug genommen...)
< hat vorhin ne Viertelstunde mit nem Lehrer darüber diskutiert ob man Oberstuflern noch Hausordnungen gibt... muss sie aber trotzdem schreiben (ob ichs mache ist ne andere Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
v hat noch nie ne Hausordnung abschreiben müssen


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. September 2009)

^ Richtig, dafür musste ich mal zur Strafe ein Gedicht auswendig lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat nichts für klassische Gedichte übrig und mag lieber gute Reimformen im Rap
v hat seine Liedtexte lieber bis zur Unkenntlichkeit gegrölt oder geshoutet


----------



## MagicDarrok (26. September 2009)

^ iiiieeeeh, hört Hiphop
< hört meistens instrumental-Musik oder wenn irgendwas wo der Text auch en Sinn hat also zB Subway2Sally - Die Trommel oder Sonata Arctica - Caleb
v hört auch lieber Metal/Rock


[OT]: lol, ich seh grad das in den Youtube-Comments ein Daarook gepostet hat und das war NICHT! ich und ich dachte eig. Darrok wär ne Eigenkreation


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. September 2009)

^ Nö, ich gehöre nicht zu den Menschen die sich in ihrer Identität ausschließlich über ihren Musikgeschmack definieren (Hier im Forum häufig Metal). Und wie gesagt, ich höre gerne HipHop!
< ärgert sich über die Mückenstiche an Arm und Bein -.-
v hat auch welche


----------



## MasterXoX (26. September 2009)

^ fällt nix ein xD
< hat wirklich Mückenstiche
v trinkt milch, balanciert auf einem bein, den Kopf nach rechts gedreht, Finger ab, regt sich über noobs auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. September 2009)

^ hat mich auf ne tolle Idee gebracht
< geht in die Küche um das mit der Milch mal zu testen. Die Finger bleiben allerdings dran.
v Ist ein Zombie, will aber keine Gehirne fressen.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. September 2009)

^ Nein, ich tu nur so
<mag kekse
v hängt hier ab, weil er inner warteschlange zu nem aion server hängt


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. September 2009)

^ ne, ich hab Aion nicht mal
< wartet erstmal ein paar Monate ab, wie sich das entwickelt...für AOC hab ich damals auch 50€ für 2 Wochen spielen ausgegeben -.-
v kann das so unterschreiben


----------



## Breakyou9 (27. September 2009)

^ spiel keine Rollenspiele mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat grad in Age of Empire III einen Freund plattgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat eine Logitech Tastatur


----------



## Kvick (27. September 2009)

^ stimmt, G15 um genau zu sein
< ist totmüde vom we, hat aber keine Lust ins Bett zu gehn
v macht morgen einen auf krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. September 2009)

^ Hmmm *überleg*
< muss trotzdem zur Arbeit ^^
v kann ausschlafen


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

^nicht wirklich wenn man die uhrzeit vom post sieht
<ist genervt von der arbeit
v hat frei


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

^schön wärs
<ist ebenfalls genervt von der arbeit
v will frei!


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

^ja gern
<bekommt nicht frei
v spielt heute einen auf krank


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. September 2009)

^ ist wirklich krank -.-
< hasst seine Apotheke um die Ecke 
v mag Dr.House


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. September 2009)

^ kA schau ich nie an...
< Will wieder ausschlafen
v Hat gestern Star Wars angeschaut


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

^ nur n paar minuten
< hat gestern ne rechnung über sein neues auto bekommen
v hat gar kein auto


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

^hat doch eins
<liebt seinen mazda 2
v mag keine mazda


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

^hat grad nen neuen bekommen
<liebt seinen neuen mazda ist aber unzufrieden mit dem radio (das man NICHT austauschen kann verfickte höllenscheiße!
v findet suzuki richtig schlecht!


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

^hatte ncoh nie einen
<will auch keinen
v spielt mit seiner karera bahnXD


----------



## Alion (29. September 2009)

^ Das Schreibt man Carrera und ja ich hab noch so n Ding auf dem Speicher. 
< Aber seit Jahren nicht mehr aufgebaut.
v Spielt mit seiner Modelleisenbahn


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

^hat sie vor jahren geschrottet
< ist gerade voll gelangweilt in der arbeit
v sitzt zu hause vorm pc


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

^schön wärs
< ist gerade voll gelangweilt in der arbeit
v wäre gerne auf hawai jetzt grad so...


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

^ach ja da wärs jetz so schön warm... träum
<träumt von hawai
vmöchte die hula mädchen vernaschen


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

^hrrhrrh >.>
<träumt von hula mädels
vfindet das die themen auf buffed grad total langweilig sind


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

^jap 
<findet die themen auf buffed besser als sich in der arbeit zu langweilen.. heut mal gar nix los
vhat viel zu tun... mit oder ohne hula mädchenxD


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

^nicht wirklich
<sitzt auf der arbeit und hat nix zu tun
vhätte gerne weniger zu tun


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

^hat sowieso so wenig zu tun
<hätte gern mehr zu tun oder gleich frei
v hat frei


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

^nein aber nächste woche
<findet das wir uns in diesem Thread im kreis drehn
v findet das auch


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

^stimmt dem zu
<findet das nach 176 seiten nicht verwunderlich
vist ganz erstaunt darüber


----------



## Saladarxyz (30. September 2009)

^ meine fresse ja
< will nicht arbeiten
v auch nicht


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

^ ich würd gern arbeiten
< langweiligt sich zu tode
v ist neidisch!


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

^auf was?
< schläft gleich am tisch ein
vschläft schon


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

^chhhhpüüüü...
< chhhhpüüüü...
v chhhhpüüüü...


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

^schnarch
<aufwach
vhat sich den wecker schon gestellt


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

^so wie jeden morgen
<hat voll den nervigen weckerklingelton
v hat voll den kewlen weckton


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

^nich wirklich
<ist unter der woche ein morgenmuffel
vist frühaufsteher


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

^voll garnicht
<wäre gern langschläfer muss aber immer um 6 raus
vsteht später auf als 6


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

^steht vor 6 auf
<manchmal sogar am we
v versteht das überhaupt nicht


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

^Oo stimmt
<steht am WE nicht vor 11/12 auf
v versteht das auch überhaupt nicht


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

^versteht es
<kann es meistens nicht weil er vergisst den wecker umzustellen
vdenkt immer an alles


----------



## Alion (30. September 2009)

< Ich sehr vergesslich
v Hat heute Morgen verschlafen.

Edit: "^" hab ich vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

^hab ich nicht
<schläft jetz halb
vist wach


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. September 2009)

^ Jup
< muss gleich wieder zur Arbeit fahren
v hat bald Feierabend


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

^in 3 stunden
<hat grad ein paar akten
vnimmt sie mir ab


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

^ Immer her damit, dann hab ich was, um im Winter den Ofen anzuheizen!
< Hat heute seinen ersten Arbeitstag nach den Ferien und will zurück in die Ferien
v Hasst Ferien und macht nie welche


----------



## Artherk (1. Oktober 2009)

^liebt urlaub bekommt nur keinen
<wartet ungeduldig auf den feierabend
v ist schon daheim


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

^ klar
< hat 4 Wochen Ferien
v ist neidisch


----------



## Artherk (1. Oktober 2009)

^stimmt
<haut den vorposter
v hilft mir dabei


----------



## PewPew_oO (1. Oktober 2009)

^ Gerne
< Ist hundemüde und mag nicht mehr arbeiten.
v Ist top-fit und macht Überstunden bis zum geht nicht mehr!


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Oktober 2009)

^ Nee, so motiviert war ich heute nicht 
< ist froh, dass Feierabend ist
v muss für die Schule lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

^ne arbeitet schon wieder
<freut sich das heute um 1 schluss is
v muss bis abends arbeiten


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2009)

^naja bis nachmittag
<freut sich jetzt schon auf den feirabend
v freut sich aufs wochenende


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

^riesig
<ist in feierlaune
vmacht schon ohne uns party


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2009)

^schön wärs mein WE wird leider die hölle werden
<ist in panik
vist das scheißegal


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

^stimmt
<fragt sich warums die hölle wird
vweiß es auch nicht


----------



## Davatar (2. Oktober 2009)

^ Korrekt, da das WE von < super wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Vermisst Scrätcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Auch


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Oktober 2009)

^ Hat Recht, auch wenn ich nicht weiss warum er weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Macht zum ersten mal bei diesem Forenspiel mit 
v erklärt mir warum Scrätcher weg ist :>


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

^kennt scratcher nicht
<grübelt darüber nach wer das sein könnt
vsagt es mir


----------



## $n4re (2. Oktober 2009)

^ ne, selber keine Ahnung
< interessiert es nicht oO
v isst gerade Pizza =)


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

^ hmm ne
< geht gleich schlafen
v schläft schon, aber ist ein Schlafwandler


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

^nope 
<ist wach
v fragt sich warum er bei diesem spiel mitmacht


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Oktober 2009)

^ Aber sowas von.
< ist geistig abwesend
v kann besser Schach spielen als ich


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Oktober 2009)

^ Hab vor 2 Jahren oder so das letzte mal Schach gespielt...war aber die Variante mit Alk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< macht sich nacher ne Bratwurst
v brät lieber Soja-Burger


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

^bäh nein
<ist angeekelt
visst auch lieber fleisch


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2009)

^ Jau
< Füllt Tabellen tabellarisch aus und wartet auf den Pizzaservice
v Denkt, das Leben sei wie eine Tabelle: wenn sie Leer ist sagt sie überhaupt nichts aus, aber selbst wenn sie gefüllt wurde, tut sie das nicht immer!


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Oktober 2009)

^ Beruf verfehlt...du solltest die Texte in den Glückskeksen schreiben ^^
< wird als Zivi ständig für die Fehler von anderen angekackt -.-
v wurde ausgemustert


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

^ wenn ich ein Mann wäre, sicherlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< war trotzdem sowas wie ein Zivi udn hat ein FSJ gemacht
v hat auch mal was soziales gemacht


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

^ Korrekt, war Leiter in nem 4-wöchigen internationalen Camp für 11 jährige Kids (unbezahlt versteht sich)
< Wartet schon wieder auf den Pizzaservice und stellt fest, dass < sich bis jetzt die Woche recht ungesund ernährt hat mit reichlich Fastfood
v Hat grad Gemüsewoche


----------



## Artherk (8. Oktober 2009)

^vergiss es
<isst grad seine brotzeit
vhat auch hunger


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

^ joa, könnte auch mal langsam frühstücken
< drückt sich noch davor endlich das Chaos in der Wohnung zu beseitigen
v hat einen Ordnungsfimmel


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. Oktober 2009)

^ Manchmal schon...teilt sich bei mir aber 50:50 mit Unordnung^^ Je nach Laune halt...
< freut sich auf ein Wiener Schnitzel
v War schon mal in Wien, mag aber kein Schnitzel


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

^ Oh doch, Schnitzel ist suuuuuper, hab mich sogar mal an nem Kilo-Schnitzel versucht, aber hab nach 800 Gramm + Salat aufgegeben.
< War auch schon in Wien, ist aber lange her.
v War erst grad in Wien oder wird bald dorthin gehn.


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_^Nein bin in meinem land gefangen 
<Guckt sich ALF an
v Liebt auch ALF_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2009)

^ habe alf immer gehasst
< hat grade bööööse langeweile
v kann das nicht von sich behaupten


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

^ exakt nach ner woche urlaub kommt schon mal bissl was zusammen
< ist froh wieder was zu tun zu haben ständig feiern ist ja auch langweilig
v schüttelt den kopf über diese aussage


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

^ Ne, das Gefühl kenn ich. Das ist am schlimmsten, wenn man arbeitslos ist (was ich keinem wünsche)
< Ist erkältet *sniff*
v Ist kerngesund


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

^ Ka imho hab ich augenschmerzen und daraus resultierend kopfschmerzen ich hoff bloß meine augen habi ch nicht irgendwie kaputt gemacht *panik schieb*
< *PAAAAAAAAAANIK*
v *PAAAAAAAAAAANIK*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

^ SHIT MEIN HERD IST AN!!!
< das wars dann mit der pizza
v wird bekocht


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

^ von der kantine
< hatte gerade spätzle mit soße
v hungert heute


----------



## Sebastian1804 (12. Oktober 2009)

^ sollte sich etwas zu essen machen, da 3/3 punkten sich um essen drehen
< hat wirklich hunger...
v Isst ebenfalls gerade etwas


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

^ ich wünschte dem wäre so
< wartet auf seinen neuen pc damit er endlich zocken kann >.<
v hat schon eine high end kiste


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

^ Ne, bestell ich Ende Monat, aber das Budget ist gewaltig diesmal, wird ne Hammer-Maschine werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat grad gesehn, dass es in der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag -1 Grad kalt werden soll o_O
v Ist Freezer höchstpersönlich


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

^ scheißverfroren triffts eher 
< friert im büro obwohl die heizung läuft
v zittert aus solidarität mit


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

^ wie du willst, Bierminister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< testet mit LoD zusammen Bier
v ist neidisch und verwirrt


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2009)

^ 17
< 42
v 89


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Oktober 2009)

^ Mein Baujahr
< genießt heute den letzten Tag seines verlängerten WEs
v überzeugt mich, dass ich mir ein iPhone kaufen sollte


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

^ nä lass es lieber das geld kann man sinnvoller verwenden
< hat rückenschmerzen
v darf bald verreisen


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

^ wär schön
< hat feriööööön & und feiert das mit schöner musik *g*
v feiert mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2009)

^ Ne, aber ich niesse gern mit Dir
< Hat grad genossen
v Ist Genosse ^^


----------



## Ænim (14. Oktober 2009)

^_&#1053;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1079;&#1077;&#1088;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086; &#1087;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1080; &#1088;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072; &#1082;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;
< freut sich wenn um 7:30 uhr der wecker klingelt..
v hat mehr geschlafen als <
_


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

^nein wie man an der uhrzeit des posts erkennt
<ist noch total müde
vist schon fit


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

^nä selbst nachm capo nich :/
<ist noch total müde
v kann sich heute ausruhn


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

^schön wärs
<ist schon auf arbeit
vwill nicht arbeiten


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

^ kannst du laut sagen
< hat grad ne total stumpfsinnige arbeit
v findet seine arbeit grad hochinteressant


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

^ne dämliche akten
<will frei haben
vist krank


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

^nur geistig
<ist am einschlafen
v will auch schlafen


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

^ nö hab ich grad ^.^
< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Oktober 2009)

^ Eher nicht^^
< muss nämlich in 5 min wieder zur Arbeit fahren
v zockt irgendwas, oder macht etwas spaßiges und ist schadenfreudig über alle, die keinen Urlaub/Ferien haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

^ NOOOT
< bin aufer arbeit
v ist auch aufer arbeit


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

^da hatter recht
<hat noch quälend langsam vergehende 3 stunden vor sich
vist eher fertig


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

^nö spät0r
<macht heut bis 17:00 uhr
vist eher fertig


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

^16 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<versucht durch gedankenkontrolle die uhr schneller laufen zu lassen
vkann das wirklich


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

^ja aber ich brach meine finger dazu und es funktioniert nur bei uhren mit zeigern 
<versucht grad eine digitaluhr zu manipulieren
v versuchts auch


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

^nö
<freut sich über seinen 600. post
vhat weniger


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

^ MUAHAHAAHAAAHAAAAA, nö!
< Nämlich!
v Dämlich!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

^ nö!
< intelent 
v auch... *sabber*


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

^





> Suchergebnis für „intelent” 0 Treffer in der Duden-Suche
> 0 Treffer im Produktkatalog
> 0 Treffer auf der Website
> 0 Treffer im Newsletterarchiv
> ...


< Hmm...scheinbar intelent...
v Intelent?


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

^agag? ich dumm sein
<fragt sich warum sein postzähler net weitergeht
vsagt es mir


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

^ Weil man im Forenspiele-Teil den Postcounter nicht erhöhen kann
< Ist klug
v Ist K-L-U-K!


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2009)

^ Ja stimmt. Kluker als Homer.
< Hört gerade Iron Maiden
v ist hungrig und denkt gerade ans Essen


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

^ Eigentlich denk ich grad an ne Eiserne Jungfrau
< Meint selbstverständlich die Eiserne Jungfrau aus Dungeon Keeper II
v Liebt Dungeon Keeper II


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ^ Eigentlich denk ich grad an ne Eiserne Jungfrau
> < Meint selbstverständlich die Eiserne Jungfrau aus Dungeon Keeper II
> v Liebt Dungeon Keeper II




^ Ich kenn Dungeon Keeper II nichtmal^^
< ist total kalt
v mag Metal


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_^ja aber nur Power Metal ^^
<Guckt sich die Komplete Godzilla reihe an ^^
vMag Godzilla auch ^^_


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

^ stimmt kommt ja irgendwann heute oder so ?!?
< freut sich drauf
v weiß wann godzilla kommt


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

^ heut ist der nächste tag leider schon :>
< muss noch 4 std arbeiten
v ist schon in 3 fertig


----------



## Artherk (15. Oktober 2009)

^hat recht
<hat grad nix zu tun
v versinkt in arbeit


----------



## Tade (15. Oktober 2009)

^nope, nach einer Woche 10 Stunden Schichten endlich einen freien Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< extrem durcheinander weil der beste Freund unsterblich in einen verliebt ist aber man die Gefühle nicht erwidern kann
v kennt so eine Situation und hat einen Tipp für mich


----------



## Artherk (15. Oktober 2009)

^öhm äh öhm ihm sagen das es nix wird... die freundschaft aber bleibt
<überlegt grad nen besseren tipp
v hat einen


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

^ mein bester freund hat sich noch nicht in mich verliebt O_o
< hat  heute irgendwas zu machen =/
v hat auch zu nix bock =/


----------



## Artherk (15. Oktober 2009)

^hätte schon lust zu arbeiten
<findet den lachmann unsensibel
vhat ihn lieb


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

^ Ich liebe alle Buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja...ausser clamev den Deppen...aber den gibts glaub ich eh schon lange nicht mehr
< Liebt ausserdem Schokolade
v Spürt die Liebe in der Luft und glaubt, er/sie sei Amor


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

^ &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
< ist krank
v findet das gut D:


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

^ Teilweise, ich bin stark erkältet, muss aber trotzdem arbeiten, insofern bin ich fast schon neidisch
< Hat aber wenigstens morgen frei
v Hat 7-Tage-Arbeitswoche


----------



## Artherk (15. Oktober 2009)

^bin ich bekloppt?XD
<hätte gerne eine gerechte aufteilung von arbeit und wochenende...(3 tage arbeit 3 tage frei)
vfindet die idee klasse


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

^ jep wär toll aber erst in einem jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist müde
v kennt ein gutes lied , damit ich wieder wach werde^^


----------



## jolk (15. Oktober 2009)

^ hat forenspiele lastposts erobert
< überlegt welches lied gut ist um wach zu werden  
Youtubelink  hehe das ist perfekt glaub ich
v bereut es, auf den link geklickt zu haben


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

^ o jaa , das bereu ich sehr >,<
< is jetzt mies gelaunt
v hat hoffentlich ein ernstzunehmendes-metal-wachhaltelied xD


----------



## jolk (15. Oktober 2009)

^ nach dem anderen lied müssteste doch eigentlich wach sein oder?
< also ich höre gerade Heaven shall burn-counterweight
v ist dankbar


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

^ endlich mal was vernünftiges
< freut sich und ist viel wacher xD
v will in wow geworben werden (freunde werben) horde oder allianz is egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (16. Oktober 2009)

^ träumt von warmen eislutschern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< holt sich noch nen tee
v denkt warme eislutscher könnten sehr innovativ sein


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

^ kapiert das nun ned xD
< hört HEAVEN SHALL BURN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v will nun geworben werden von mir (: horde oder alli wurst


----------



## NamenloserHeld (16. Oktober 2009)

^ will anscheinend unbedingt soo ne komische schwarz weiße giraffe als mount
< denkt er könnte ja mal nen dk anfangen u bestraft sich deswegen sogleich mit körperlicher züchtigung
v mag sean connery


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

^ beschder bond ever
< spielst schon wow und will NICHT geworben werden
v findet wow doof


----------



## Tade (16. Oktober 2009)

^ failed, ich liebe WoW
< hätte am liebsten Kaffee intravenös um die 10 Stundenschicht zu überstehen (und hört auch Heaven shall burn)
v schläft bei geschlossenem Fenster


----------



## Artherk (16. Oktober 2009)

^da in der arbeit schlafen nicht so gern gesehen ist ne...
<möchte sich jetzt gerne in sein bett kuscheln
vmöchte lieber daddeln


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

^ jenau , grad aufgestanden und nun gehts mal sofort ans Cod4 geballer (:
< is heut gut drauf
v mag diesen tag ned


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

^ muss heute nen schrank ausm erdgeschoss in die 3etage hochschleppen =/ aber sonst mag ich den tag xD
< ey mein bier is leer!was slayer?SLAAAAAYER!!!!!
v!!


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Oktober 2009)

^ Bleib weg von mir :O
< durfte sich heute 4h lang ein Seminar über Kommunikation am Handy reinziehen
v kommuniziert ausschließlich über urzeitliche Laute (Besoffener Metler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ichselbstenst (16. Oktober 2009)

^ naja besoffen derzeit nicht
< schon wieder 2 tage her sollte mal wieder saufen gehn
v is grad dabei


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

^ schön wärs ;(
< hat feriööööön
v hat keine feriööööön haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (16. Oktober 2009)

^ nay, aber urlaub
< überlegt ob er nich doch noch saufen gehn soll
v hatte noch nie nen vollrausch


----------



## SicVenom (16. Oktober 2009)

^ hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
< hat sich grade draußen den arsch abgefroren
v mag den winter lieber als den sommer


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

^ ohja 
< hats grad schön kalt <3
v mags nicht kalt :<


----------



## Ichselbstenst (18. Oktober 2009)

^ allerdings
< hatt heut nacht in einem halb verfallenen haus (daher offen und ungeheizt) geschlafen (bzw. versucht)
v schläft in der kühltruhe


----------



## Davatar (19. Oktober 2009)

^ Naja, nur im Sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Braucht ne gewaltige Veränderung, schiebt sie aber ständig vor sich her...
v Verändert sich am laufenden Band


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

^ nö
< hat damit aufgehört bringt eh nix
v hört auf zu atmen wenn der tag so weitergeht


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

^ Naja...Pizza kommt gleich, insofern was, worauf man sich freuen kann
< Arbeitet sich heute zu Tode -.-
v Ist Bauarbeiter


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Oktober 2009)

^ Ne, Zivi. Bauarbeiter ist einer der letzten Jobs die ich machen würde
< isst n paar American Cookies
v liebt cookies, aber nur die von Oma


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

^ jap
< hat angst vor der zombie apokalypse :/
v hat mit mir angst


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Oktober 2009)

^ Dir muss verdammt langweilig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< benutzt Toilettenpapier fürs Naseputzen
v benutzt was grade zur Hand ist oder im Notfall sogar die Hand selbst dafür^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

^ *hust* neeeee
< hat nichtmehr lange ferien :/
v hat noch lange ferien


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

^kann man so sagen!
<Zockt den Freitag durch
vkann zocken und christliche Erwerbssteuersatzerhöhungsministerexgattin nicht zusammen sinnvoll in einem Satz verknüpfen.


----------



## Tade (21. Oktober 2009)

^Doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Heute wurde bekannt gegeben, dass die Erwerbssteuersatzerhöhungsministerexgattin des verschollenen Benjamin Dollar, mit den Worten "Zocken, Zocken, Zocken" kreischend und mit medizinischer Begleitung, aufgrund einer erheblichen Spielsucht, in die Nervenheilanstalt eingewiesen wurde. 
< hat nur scheiße im Kopf und freut sich heute abend singhalesisch schlemmen zu gehen
v weiß nicht was singhalesisch ist


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Oktober 2009)

^ Richtig! Es besteht Erklärbedarf (google hat grad Pause)^^
< freut sich auf sein iPhone 3GS
v hält mich für irre, so viel Geld für ein "Handy" auszugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

^weiß nicht wie teuer die sin
<hält dich trotzdem für irre
vist auch irre


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

^ MUAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA! Stimmt, denn ich hab meins über die Firmenrechnung nehmen können und musste keinen Cent dafür bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Ist einfach toll
v Ist eher tollwütig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

^ aber nur an wochenenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag piraten und vikinger
v mag die auch


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

^ Heh, jeder Junge mag die!
< Ist ein grosser Junge...nur nach Feierabend nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v Trägt noch Windeln


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

^Ja, ich kann sie mir schon seit 1 Jahr selber wickeln!
<Hat SVR 2010 schon, obwohl es erst übermorgen rauskommt (Gamestop gekriegt, Mutter sollte heute vorbestellen, die haben es heute gekriegt angerufen und das Spiel klei gegeben. Hat nur 30€ gekostet die PS2 Version! Die anderen müssen bis Freitag warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.)
vIst jetzt geownt von meinem Doppelluck (wegen früher SVR 2010 hab und weil es billiger ist wie normal)


----------



## SicVenom (21. Oktober 2009)

^ sry SVR interessiert mich leider nicht mehr^^
< geht morgen zum piercer, snake bites xD (d.h. nicht das ich ein emo bin^^)
v würd sich gerne piercen, darf aber nicht wegen arbeit, eltern oder alter


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

^ hätt lieber nen tatto 
< ist im NS
v ist da nicht


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Oktober 2009)

^ Ne, Piercings gefallen mir net (naja bis auf Ohrstecker)...ein Tatoo hab ich mir aber schon überlegt^^
< ärgert sich über sein langsames DSL 3k
v ist deutlich schneller unterwegs


----------



## SicVenom (21. Oktober 2009)

^ nope xD
< wartet auf den stichtermin für sein tattoo (mischung aus http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu105/s...by_supersik.jpg 
                                                              und http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs21/f/2007/307...by_Zyankali.jpg )
v geht jetzt schlafen


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

^ Nö, aber gleich in den Feierabend
< Laaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig
v 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Oktober 2009)

^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillorius (23. Oktober 2009)

^  sucht stress

<  will stress

v  bekommt stress


----------



## jeef (23. Oktober 2009)

^ nicht durch forengimps^^
< macht sich kaffee
v hasst kaffee!


----------



## SicVenom (23. Oktober 2009)

^naja hassen, ich mag ihn einfach nicht xD
< hat jetzt snakebites  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v langweilt sich auch der arbeit


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

^wie soll man sich langweilen, wenn  man ins SCHULKLO kotzen musste?
< ist mir sxhlecht
v muntert mich auf


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

^ 
< sitzt grade vorm pc
v macht das auch


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

^DANKE!!!!!!Number of the beast mag ich aber auch!
< hört Subwayto Sally
v kennst nicht


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2009)

^ Subway to Sally? Klar kenn ich die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat noch immer kein Win7 und ärgert sich über Otto bzw. Hermes
v hat Win7 schon längst installiert


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Oktober 2009)

^ Ne, immer noch den RC^^ Ich werds mir erst in Verbindung mit nem neuen PC holen...muss halt warten bis HWV die 5850 auf Lager hat :/
< konnte seit 10 Tagen erstmals wieder richtig ausschlafen 
v schläft eh jeden Tag aus


----------



## jeef (24. Oktober 2009)

^ hm jor kommt hin
< hat hunger und durst^^
v geht bald ins bett


----------



## SicVenom (24. Oktober 2009)

^ ne du
< geht jetzt zum abschluss der ferien einen trinken...
v braucht urlaub


----------



## Magickevin (25. Oktober 2009)

^Hat Recht
<kann nicht Schlafen und Schaut sich Awesome Teile von Thetrueblacky auf youtube an
v kennt die Teile nicht


----------



## jeef (25. Oktober 2009)

^ jo und wird auch so bleiben ^^
< guckt CoG aber suckt nach dem x. mal
v kommt gerade vom feiern


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

^ nö, vom PES zocken
< spammt jetzt das Forum zu
v hat das gesehen und denkt sich nur "wtf"


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

^ jap das dachte ich mir 
< zockt fall out 3
v tut das nicht :/


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

^ weils bei mir ständig hängen bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spielt stattdessen (wie gesagt) PES2010 - geniales Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v scheißt auf Fußball


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

^ nö fußball is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< findet das serjmetal ne gute idee war 
v findet das auch


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

^ ehrlich? So ein Blödsinn ... aber für einen Lacher ist es immer gut. Und wir können damit Leute verarschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wird vielleicht gleich abhauen
v überlegt, das gleiche zu tun


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

^ nö ich denke mal ich bleib bis 5 hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< braucht ne idee für nen neuen avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat ne idee


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

^ klar :O
< hat immer ideen für avatare
v wird diese idee gefallen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

^ ööhhh...äääähhhh...eeehhhh.......jaaaaa......
< ^
v ^


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

^ hat sich bestimmt grade die gurke geschält
< hat da heut kein bock drauf
v muss lachen ... und weinen, weil es stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

^ ach der tag ist noch lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat ne idee was er nehmen soll als avatar.... irgwndwas mit metal allgemein aber findet nix
v hat dazu was gefunden


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

^ immer doch
< findet Google prima
v findet das auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

^ mhh nö... nicht metal genug D:
< sucht mal weiter
v k.p


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

^ k.p.
< n.p.
v o.m.g.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

^ zomfg wtf lolololo
< hat jetzt nen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v bwhahaha


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

^ moah?
< sieht den noch nicht, muss noch warten.^^
v häh?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

^ hier iss0r
< war beim neuen avatar sehr einfallsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v danke danke


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

^ Naja, zumindest etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt pennen, muss nachher noch viele Tore schießen
v geht deshalb auch pennen


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

^ an meinem letzten ferientag schieß ich gar nichts außer paar ghule in fallout 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< jap jap
v jo


----------



## Soladra (25. Oktober 2009)

^MOIN!
 <ist schon seit 6e.. äh 5e wach
v glaubts nicht


----------



## Irongnom (25. Oktober 2009)

^ dir ganz bestimmt 
< muss Morgen wieder zur Schule
v muss Morgen auch zur Schule und hat kein Bock darauf


----------



## X-Zero (25. Oktober 2009)

^soll sich freuen so lange er noch in die Schule geht.
<geht morgen in die Uni die Uni und freut sich drauf
v hat vergessen die Uhr umzustellen


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Oktober 2009)

^ Nein, haben fast alle Technischen Geräte hier von selbst erledigt (Bis auf den DVD Player)
< ärgert sich mit OSX86 rum
v ist froh, wenn er den Power Button am PC findet


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2009)

^ das bekomm ich dann grade noch hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< fragt sich womit Gauloises OSX installiert... Chameleon? 
v braucht kein OSX86 weil er einen Mac hat


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2009)

^ Gehts noch? Mac? Ich? Nee, auf keinen Fall! Äpfel isst man, die nutzt man nicht als elektronische Werkzeuge!
< Ist genervt, weil er nicht weiterarbeiten kann und auf Infos warten muss...
v Ist Schüler und kennt solche Probleme nicht, hat dafür aber viele Hausaufgaben und übers WE keine gemacht


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

^ICH HAB FERIEN!!!
< Hört gute muke
v will auch ferien


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

^stimmt
<möchte nicht arbeiten...
vfreut sich auf sein geld


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

^jop, taschengeld
< ließt im Drachen
v kommt auch in den Drachen UND DAS IST EIN BEFEHL!


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

^bin doch längst dabei
<ist grad gelangweilt
vhat was interessantes für mich


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

^im dracvhen passiert was interesanntes
< stelht im Mittelpunkt
v Kapierts nicht


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

^stimmt
<soladra hat mich verwirrt
vklärt mich auf(aber net so wie ihr wieder denktXD)


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

^nö, ioch klärs mit den nächsten Posts auf
<überlegt, obs klug war
v sitzt grad am Rechner


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

^stimmt
<möchte das soladra postet
vist genauso gespannt wie ich


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

^nö, ich weiß es ja schon
<legt gleich ein großen geständniss ab
v muss dafür im Drachen lesen


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

^liest gerade
< ist voll gespannt
vspannt mich länger auf die folter


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

^nö
<hats geschickt eingefähdelt, mit dem 1000 Post wissens alle
v will mich fürs umbiegen der Lore hauen


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

^findets spannend
<hat endlich was um sich die zeit zu vertreiben
vmacht auch mal beim drachen mit


----------



## jeef (26. Oktober 2009)

^ nö macht er nicht^^
< ist ziemlich gelangweilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hatte nudeln zum mittag ^^


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2009)

^ Nö, Reis mit Geflügel-Stroganov
< Hat heute seinen Chef von ner tollen Zeiteinsparungsmassnahme überzeugt und kann so mehrere Arbeitstage einsparen
v Ist stolz auf <


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Oktober 2009)

^ Ja, fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< musste heute @zivi den Heizungskeller sauber machen (ca. 1cm Dreckschicht auf Böden und Rohren)...naja, wenigstens haben wir gefühlte 100 Jahre alte Mundschützer bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v wollte nicht mit mir tauschen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

^ ne du lass mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat ab morgen praktikum 
v hatte noch nie ein praktum


----------



## jeef (26. Oktober 2009)

^ Jo!
< geht kippen kaufen
v ist kettenraucher/kiffer ^^


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

^ Nö bi Nichtraucher bzw. ich zieh alle 2-3 jahre mal an ner zigarette und denk mir "ja jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich nichtraucher bin
< muss arbeiten --.--
v muss nicht arbeiten


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

^guter witz
<ist auf arbeit
v hat heute geburtstag


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2009)

^ Ne aber ne Freundin von mir
< Hat heute einer dieser elenden Misttage, an denen alles schief geht
v Hat heute nen Superglückstag


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

^ne ein superglückstag beginnt nicht mit der arbeit
<baggert gerade ein mädchen an
vhat ne freundinn


----------



## jeef (27. Oktober 2009)

^ jo =)
< hat hunger,aber herd ist kaputt ^^
v macht mir was und bringt es vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2009)

^ Kommt drauf an wo Du wohnst und wie lange Du warten kannst, bis ich vorbeikomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Wundert sich grad über viele Dinge...seltsame Dinge...mysteriöse Dinge...verrückte Dinge...unerklärliche Dinge...übernatürliche Dinge...vielleicht sogar ausserirdische Dinge...
v Bekommt Angst!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

^ hör auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt hab ich angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hatte heute seinen ersten arbeitstag im praktikum und durfte 1 std lang schokolade raspeln (mit nem messer!!11) und 2 std lang zwiebeln schälen und schneiden :/
v hatte nen besseren arbeitstag/schultag


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2009)

^ Davon abgesehn, dass ich verpennt hab und morgen oder übermorgen 3 Stunden länger bleiben darf ist der Arbeitstag...akzeptabel...und zugleich auch sehr seltsam und mysteriös :O Ah und ich hoffe ja, dass Du zuerst Schokolade geschnitten und danach erst Zwiebeln verarbeitet hast und nicht umgekehrt, sonst möcht ich nicht die Person sein, die den Nachtisch kosten muss ^^
< fragt sich grad, wie mysteriös wohl eine Parallelwelt sein könnte-
v Mag keine Parallelen und ist sowieso eher der Kurven- und Wellentyp!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Oktober 2009)

^ ohja kurven *sabber*
< ist tierisch geschlaucht weil er abends nich mehr pennen kann
v pennt zuviel


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2009)

^ Ausser heute normalerweise nicht, sondern genau ok. Falls Dein Problem aber ist, dass Dir zuviele Gedanken durch den Kopf schwirren und Du Dir über zu viele Dinge Sorgen machst ist mein Tip: Schwing Dich aufs Fahrrad, Inline Skates, etc oder einfach in Deine Sportschuhe, such den nächstbesten Wald oder See mit ruhiger Promenade auf, fahr da 1-2 Stunden rum, lass Dir dabei alles durch den Kopf gehn, das Dir Sorgen bereitet und abends wirds Dir dann vermutlich besser gehn beim einschlafen, vor allem, nachdem Du das ein paar Mal gemacht hast. Das mach ich auch ab und zu, wenn ichs wirklich nötig hab.
< Hat derzeit aber grad andere Sorgen: < hat grad gemerkt, dass er heute Abend an nen Geburtstag geht, aber völlig vergessen hat, ein Geschenk zu organisieren...nur bleibt jetzt keine Zeit mehr dafür :S
v Hat ne Lösung für das Problem


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (27. Oktober 2009)

^ Ja hat er -> WoW Gametime bezahlen, wer braucht das nicht xD
< ist vermutlich jetz eh zu spät dran als dass der geschenkvergesser das liest
v Spielt einen Schurken namens Schadowdeth oder Schattenpriest Facemeltor


----------



## jeef (28. Oktober 2009)

^ spielt son crap game nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< gucken ob was im tv kommt (weiss die antwort schon)
v ist müde


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Oktober 2009)

^ Geht so, bin gestern sehr früh ins Bett
< freut sich auf Feierabend
v freut sich mit


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

^ Türlich, geht bei mir aber noch viele, viele Stündchen
< Wartet immernoch auf Pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Ist Pizzaiolo von Beruf


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2009)

^ schüler...aber das ist ja fast das gleiche
< hätt lieber ein ordentliches schnitzel mit knödeln und rotkohl
v mag exotischere gerichte


----------



## Soladra (28. Oktober 2009)

^joar... aber nix gegn Spätzle und Linsen mit Seidenwürstle
<hate grad Makkaroni
vmag wieder BCzeiten zurück


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2009)

^ classic ohne bgs wär mir noch lieber
< weiss nich was er zocken soll
v hat schon eine idee


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

^ Was steht denn zur Auswahl?
< [Insert random text here]
v [Insert different random text here]


----------



## Soladra (28. Oktober 2009)

^xxx
<[hier sinvoller Kommentar einfügen oder Bananenbrei mit zu großen Löffeln staubsaugen]
v BUUUUUHHH!


----------



## jeef (28. Oktober 2009)

^ ahhhh
< spammt gerade durchs forum
v postet nur sinnvolle beiträge^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2009)

^ kommt auf deine definition von sinnvoll an^^
< ist schon wieder müde...
v macht mir nen kaffee


----------



## Artherk (29. Oktober 2009)

^hol dir deinen kaffee selber
<ist gelangweilt
vschaut im goldenen drachen vorbei


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

^NAIIn!
<lacht sich grad über einen dämmlichen studenten kaputt der hier in der Firma n Praktikum machen muss und es sich gerade rausgestellt hat das dieser ach so tolle studierte ein rießen depp mit übergroßem ego ist Oo
v hat selber studiert


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2009)

^ Richtig, in der Zeit hatt ich den grössten Stress meines Lebens, gleichzeitig aber auch die wildesten Parties meines Lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Schwelgt in Erinnerungen
v Ist viel zu jung, um in Erinnerungen zu schwelgen


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

^ geht so
< hört zu wie sein arbeitskollege mit seinem kleinen sohn telefoniert :>
v hat selber kinder und ist froh wenn er die mal n paar std nicht hört


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

^ öhh...nö O_o glaub nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hatte heute nen harten tag
v hatte nen angenehmen tag


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2009)

^ Im Vergleich zu gestern schon, ansonsten wars eher ein mühsamer Tag als normal.
< Sitzt die letzten Stunden vor dem Wochenende ab.
v Muss morgen noch arbeiten/schulisieren


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2009)

^ ja leider schule + arbeiten...ich leite ne kindergruppe
< fühlt sich krank und schwach
v macht mir endlich mal nen kaffee


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

^ wenn die hölle einfriert vll
< fühlt sich auch krank und schwach und möchte von einer schönen frau gepflegt werden
v ist leider gottes KEIN schöne frau -.-


----------



## jeef (29. Oktober 2009)

^ du vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spielt Torchlight
v kennt das nicht


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

^ habs gestern gezogen
< finds geil
v findets auch geil


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_^Error ^^
<Macht gerade sein erstes Let´s Play uber Zelda
vFindet Zelda auch cool_


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

^ Isst Schokolade mit Senf

< hat tatsächliche fast alle Zeldateile durchgespielt

v Schneidet sich beim rasieren immer


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Glaube du hats da was falsch verstanden oder geschrieben xD _


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Aha? Man kann doch einfach irgend nen kreative Blödsinn schreiben? Was hab ich da jetzt falsch gemacht?


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Kreativen Blodsin ???




			Huhu zusammen (:

Wie habe ich diesen Forenbereich herbeigesehnt :>

In Anlehnung an ein Spiel, das ich in einem offiziellen Realmforum gefunden haben hier das:
^ < v Spiel

Hier kommen die Regeln:
^ Hier sagt Du etwas über die Peron über Dir (oder z. B. ob seine 'v-Aussage' zutrifft)
< Hier sagst Du etwas über dich selbst
v Hier sagst Du etwas über die Person unter Dir - auch wenn man nicht weiß wer der oder die Nächste sein wird
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Und genau das hab ich doch gemacht. Ich versteh nicht wo das Problem ist.

Ich hab was über die Person über mir geschrieben.
Etwas über mich selbst
Und etwas über den Nachposter. 

Es gibt keine Regeln über den Inhalt der 3 Dinge also hab ich absolut nix falsch gemacht.
Und das meinte ich auch mit "kreativem Blödsinn". Man kann sich irgendwelche Albernheiten aus den Fingern saugen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Oktober 2009)

^ Sollte besser bei ^ auf v eingehen und eher nicht zusammenhangslos antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat endlich WE!
v genießt sein letztes WE, bevor die Schule wieder losgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

^ hat viel Spaß in der Schule während ich Arbeiten muss.
< hat ein Priatenkostüm für Morgen gekauft. ARRRRR
v Is der rosane Powerranger


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Oktober 2009)

^ Nein und ^ checkt das spiel wohl immer noch net ^^
< hatte grade ne Pizza
v hat 7 mal die Woche Pizza


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Doch ich checke das Spiel und halte mich an die Regeln. Was man neben die jeweiligen Pfeile setzt ist der kreativität überlassen. 


Xelyna schrieb:


> ^ Hier sagt Du etwas über die Peron über Dir (oder z. B. ob seine 'v-Aussage' zutrifft)
> < Hier sagst Du etwas über dich selbst
> v Hier sagst Du etwas über die Person unter Dir - auch wenn man nicht weiß wer der oder die Nächste sein wird


Und genau das hab ich getan. Man muss nicht zwingend darauf eingehen was der Poster über einem sagt.

^ Ne nich 7 ma die Woche aber Heute ausnahmweise mal
< muss dringend aufs Klo
v Kann Handstand


----------



## jeef (30. Oktober 2009)

^ nö
< ist ziemlich langweilig
v sagt mir was ich dagegen tun kann^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. Oktober 2009)

^ Zimmer/Wohnung/Küche etc aufräumen und/oder sauber machen; Festplatte(n) aufräumen; Lernen/Fortbilden, sei es in Punkto Schule/Beruf/Sprache - oder einfach nur chillen ^^
< war grade im Saturn und hat sich n bissl Zubehör fürs iPhone gekauft (AUX Kabel fürs Autoradio, Ladegerätadapter, da iPhone aus England)
v geht heute abend feiern/saufen


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

^ ich wäre.....aber hatt sich erledigt...grmml... -.-
< trinkt sich nen chvchbvring skvllfisting gore eating trve melisse apfel tee \m/
v ^


----------



## Andoral1990 (31. Oktober 2009)

^sein u is kaputt XD

<hat nen eimer wasser aufem fensterbrett fürd ei blagen die heute abend klingeln.

v rennt heute abend von tür zu tür und fragt nach süßigkeiten.


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2009)

^ Nein. Schon lange nicht mehr.
< Findet Freitage gut.
v Auch.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

^ v
< v
v v


----------



## Skatero (1. November 2009)

^ Hat eine technische Störung.
< Macht sich Sorgen um die Gesundheit vom Lachmann.
v Findet Iron Maiden gut.


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. November 2009)

^ Kann ich nix zu sagen, da ich kein Metal höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< wird sich bald nen neuen PC kaufen
v hat sich grade erst einen gekauft


----------



## Andoral1990 (1. November 2009)

^ naja is schon ein Jahr her
< Bananen
v redet in schlaf


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

^ nicht das ich wüßte D: und mir gehts gut skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< mag sonntage
v ist nur auf buffed weil er keine freunde hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (1. November 2009)

^ Ist schlecht im schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< Geht gleich schön mitn paar Kumpels rumchillen, genau die richtige Temperatur fürn Bier^^

v Ist unter mir


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

^ g4r n1cht w4hr!
< m4g r3g3n
v k4nn m1t r3g3n n1chts 4anf4ng3n


----------



## Mikroflame (1. November 2009)

scheiß l33t Sprache ^_^

^ rofl du boon l2p spreching dutch hahahahha boooon knuuuub hahahha roflcopter btw first im imba imba yo yo yo yo

< ähm,yojojo. 999er Post ^^

v Muss morgen zur schule ^^


Edit:

Werden immer Posts von mir gelöscht oder warum hab ich seit 3 posts 998 posts? ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. November 2009)

^ die posts bei forenspiele werden nicht gezählt und ja ich muss morgen zur schule
< hat kopfschmerzen
v weiss ob heute abend was gutes im fernsehen läuft


----------



## Mikroflame (1. November 2009)

^ Kein Plan, aber manche gucken gerne Fox nachts ^^

< Hab echt jedes Rollenspiel auf meinen Rechner, tjo muss man nur einmal nen Kumpel fragen ^^

v Weiß,ob ich mir fürn PC mitn Gamepad lieber Fußballmananger oder Grid hollen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (2. November 2009)

^ jo keins von beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt pennen
v ist gerade aufgestanden


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

^ Nö ist schon lange her
< Hat Sonntag in der Nacht um 3 zuerst eineinhalb HotDogs, dann ne Currywurst und zuletzt nen Döner gegessen und war danach immernoch hungrig
v Wär nach dem ersten HotDog schon satt gewesen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

^ in letzter zeit i-wie schon...ich kann kaum noch was essen
< vermisst die essens eskapaden
v vegetarier


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

^ AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHHAAAHHAAH
AHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAAH
   nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< freut sich auf gleich zum chinessen gehen und dann all you can eat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v freut sich mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

^ Tu ich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Kramt Schokolade aus der Truhe
v Heisst Long Jon Silver und besitzt ne Schatztruhe


----------



## Soladra (2. November 2009)

^ich fühl mikch beobachtet
< versteckt die Truhe
v weiß wo


----------



## Tassterloster (2. November 2009)

^ nö
< weiß nicht wer Long Jon Silver ist
v wird mich über Long Jon Silver aufklären


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

^ das awr einer der Piraten aus dem Roman "Die Schatzinsel"
< alalalalalalonglonggelonglonglong
v weiß welches lied das ist


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

^ Klingt nach "Alalalingdingdingdigidigingding, alalalengdengdengdegedegengdeng, alalalonglonglonglogododongdong, alalalongdongdongdodooooooooong"
< Ist sich aber nicht sicher
v Auch nicht


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

^ nein es ist "Baby i make you sweat..." irgend son Rastamann singt das
< ist langweilig
v dito


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

^ bisschen...
< weiß nicht ob er equilibrium gut oder schlecht findet...
v sagt es mir


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

^ Equilibrium? Der Film? Der ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Christian Bale rockt!
v Heisst Christian zum Vornamen


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

^ nö ^^ und ich meinte die band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< muß gleich noch ne bewerbung schreiben
v weiß nicht was eine bewerbung ist


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

^ ich hätt christian geheißen mensch lachmann :< doch ich weiß was ne bewerbung ist hab viele genug geschrieben
< hat arbeit
v sucht arbeit


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

^ne vermittelt sie
< will heute nach hause (beschissener tag)
v hat nen guten tag


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

^ Ist bis jetzt ganz nett, ja
< Hatte heute ne Sitzung mit Lichtblick
v Sieht ständig schwarz


----------



## X-Zero (4. November 2009)

^denke eigentlich immer nur positiv^^
< hat heute furchtbar viel zu tun
v Arbeitet bestimmt auch den ganzen Tag hart


----------



## Varghoud (4. November 2009)

^hat noch immer Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<hat eben eine halbe Stunde Klavier geübt
v hofft dass Dragon Age:Origins noch diese Woche bei ihm eintrudelt


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

^ Eigentlich nicht, Morgen war anstrengend genug, jetzt geh ichs locker an
< Klo't
v Ist rot!


----------



## Vicell (4. November 2009)

^Hat unrecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist Pink !
v ist grün (:


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

^nö
< welche drogen nehmt ihr?
v nimmt viele drogen!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. November 2009)

^ ausschließlich gummibärchen
< fällt grad nix ein
v macht mal weiter


----------



## jeef (4. November 2009)

^ jo macht ich
< trinkt bier und kriegt dadruch ziemlichen hunger
v ist langweilig deshalb spammt er hier


----------



## Ichselbstenst (5. November 2009)

^ hatt mich durschaut
<spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
v macht weiter


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

^ Looooooos jemand muss mich unterhalten!
< Halbe Stunde bis Wochenende, aber was noch viel wichtiger ist: Halbe Stunde bis Bier! Morgen gibts dann Hardcore-Kochrunde mit anschliessendem Bier-Met-Honigrum-Besäufnis und am Samstag ist Party pur angesagt!
v Unterhält mich!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. November 2009)

^ try this Motten
< langweilt sich auch
v unterhält weiter


----------



## Captain Jack (5. November 2009)

^verlangt zuviel
< Spielt Luftgitarre
v verlangt nach besseren Online-Rollenspielen


----------



## $n4re (5. November 2009)

^ hat recht
< weiß nicht was er machen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v geht gleich schlafen


----------



## jeef (5. November 2009)

^ nee nen bissi bleib ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist gelangweilt braucht neue spiele
v der geht aber pennen ;P


----------



## Tessa1 (6. November 2009)

^ Nee, bin schon vor 3 Stunden aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hätte viel lieber ausgeschlafen
v schläft noch


----------



## Trangdìl (6. November 2009)

^
lügt !
< ist hundemüde
v Ist informatiker (ich weiß, eigt sollte ich hier net beleidigen xD)


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

^ Nächstes Jahr fängt meine Ausbildung als Informatiker an. Was soll daran eine Beleidigung sein?
< Gleich Schule :<
v Mag die Schule


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. November 2009)

^ ja manchmal schon...ausser im Französischunterricht
< kann wegen unmenschlicher Rückenschmerzen leider nicht hin
v hat auch Probleme mit dem Rücken


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

^ nach dem Sportunterricht gestern ein wenig
< kann lesen und schreiben
v möchte gerne Barbie-Puppen haben


----------



## Captain Jack (6. November 2009)

^LÜGT
< will zoggen
v zoggt


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. November 2009)

^ Nope
< hat grade 50&#8364; fehlinvestiert
v ist mit mir zusammen ne Runde depressiv


----------



## Palasch1994 (6. November 2009)

^ hmm nö^^
< musik höhren
v freut sich auf wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. November 2009)

^ dank meinem rücken leider net
< kriegt gleich immerhin ein ordentliches schnitzel
v hat schon gegessen


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

^ gleich ne thunfisch,ananas,zwiebeln mit schinken und knoblauchsoße pizza :3
< mjam mjam :3
v *rülps*


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

^ hat keine Manieren
< hat gerade Morrowind installiert
v hat keine Hosen an


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. November 2009)

^ ohhh jaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< morrowind ist knorke
v mag morrowind auch


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

^ das läuft bei mir nicht D:
< wartet auf seine pizza  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v hat gestern einem vogel den letzten zweig geklaut den er brauchte um sein nest fertig zubauen... phöser user unter mit :/


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

^ nein hab den Vogel geklaut und gebraten
< hat langeweile
v hätte gerne die ganze Woche frei


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2009)

^JAP hoch 3
< hat grad in travian eine ganze alli geownt, obwohl alle ihre mitlieder genauso gross wie ich sind.
v kennt travian


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. November 2009)

^ ja, spiele es aber nicht
< wünscht sich, dass seine seine youtube Abonements endlich wieder was hochladen
v sähe gerne aus wie Darth Vader


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

^ ja aber so wie er bevor er es wurde (verwirrend ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
< spielt jetzt CS
v spielt JETZT kein CS


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

^ spielt nie cs
< hätt mehr bock auf cod
v geht nu schlafen


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

^ gleich
< haut sich noch ne Folge Immer wieder Jim rein /morgen erst zur 2. XD)
v kennt Immer wieder Jim


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. November 2009)

^ Ja
< kennt auch Still Standing
v kennt Still Standing nicht


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

^ richtig
< falsch
v besitzt nen "richtig-falsch"-Würfel


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

^ nein
< hab nen Skill für sowas
v liebt Schokolade


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. November 2009)

^ Jup, 5 mal richtig, 1 Mal falsch
< trifft sich gleich mit ner alten Freundin
v ist das wayne


----------



## X-Zero (9. November 2009)

^hatte bestimmt Spaß mit der alten Freundin und es ist mir wayne
< langweilt sich gerade
v hat bestimmt auch Langeweile


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

^ ja
< müsste eigentlich noch Französisch lernen
v kann kein Französisch


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

^ hab seit 4 jahren französisch unterricht...und kanns trotzdem nicht^^
< hält französisch für eine seuche
v hasst die sprache auch


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. November 2009)

^ sprech es nichtmal
< spricht relativ gut englisch, außerdem ein wenig polnisch
v beherrscht keine Fremdsprache


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

^ englisch gut, französich mangelhaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< muss morgen eine frz Arbeit schreiben
v hat morgen keine Schule


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

^ riiiight...war schweinegrippe doch zu was nützlich
< freut sich über freie tage
v hatte die schweinegrippe schon


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

^ nein 
< sollte evt. mal schlafen gehn
v geht in den nächsten 2 Tagen mind. 1 mal aufs Klo


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. November 2009)

^ das wäre mal eine Herausforderung
< überlegt sich ob er die Herausforderung annehmen soll...
v hört gerne HipHop


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. November 2009)

^ öhm...NEIN!
> bevorzugt Oldschool Punk
v ist Musik egal


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

^ ihh musik :x
< isst sich grad nen apfel
v hat ne banane


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. November 2009)

^ ohhh jaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< langweilt sich
v langweilt mich


----------



## Hackseputt (10. November 2009)

^ musst du wissen
< ist Narzist
v kennt meine Englisch Lehrerin nicht


----------



## Soldus (10. November 2009)

^ ja, er ist ein narzist!
< kennt seine englisch-lehrerin nicht
v kennt sie auch nicht


----------



## jeef (11. November 2009)

^ wohl auch besser so
< geht gleich in die heia
v er wohl nicht


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

^sie wenn ich bitten darf
<höt grad ASP
v Kennst Asp nicht


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

^ Natürlich kenn ich Active Server Pages
< Hat Muskelkater in den Armen
v Hat ne Katze, aber keinen Kater


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

^hab ich
< 
v hört sixhs an


----------



## Ghorgoroth (11. November 2009)

^ nö tu ich nicht
< langweilt sich zu tode
v muss gerade arbeiten, haha


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. November 2009)

^ Jo stimmt, musste ich
< hat Feierabend mit Rückenschmerzen
v hat Rückenschmerzen, aber noch keinen Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. November 2009)

^ dank rückenschmerzen ist mein gesamtes leben ein feierabend-.-
< gruselt sich vor dem abendessen
v darf sich aufs essen freuen


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2009)

^ freue mich wirklich auf abendessen
< Hat einen Hund
v Hat keinen Fisch


----------



## $n4re (11. November 2009)

^ hat recht, hab nur schildkröten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< findet die Schildkröte in dem Film "Kung Fu Panda" cool 
v mag den Film "Kung Fu Panda" auch


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. November 2009)

^ Klar, der is echt witzig^^
< schaut sich grade xXx an und genießt ein Bier
v wurde grade von mir inspiriert ^^


----------



## jeef (12. November 2009)

^ Ja das bier ist ne gute Idee, der Film is mal nen Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer du meinst mit den X'n PORN XD
< kocht sich einen leckeren tee aus sri lanka
v mag keinen tee


----------



## Dragonique (12. November 2009)

^liegt falsch! Ich LIEBE Teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. (Ein Tee kann nie genug e haben.)
< muss gleich in die Uni und hat keine Böcke. *hinauszöger*
v Hat auch keinen Boch früh aufzustehen und in die Uni, zur Arbeit oder zur Schule zu fahren.


----------



## Artherk (12. November 2009)

^ist schon in der arbeit
<will wieder heim (scheißekalt hier)
v friert auch


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

^ nö
< hat heute ne seltsame Rechnung beglichen o_O
v hat noch nie seltsame Rechnungen bekommen


----------



## Ghorgoroth (12. November 2009)

^ ned das ich wüsste
< geht gleich laufen
v total unsportlich^^


----------



## Alion (12. November 2009)

^ Sport kann man das essen?
< Ich habe gerade gegessen
v Verhungert fast, hat aber nichts zu essen.


----------



## $n4re (12. November 2009)

^ ne, hab grad Reis gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< gönnt sich gleich ein Toastbrot
v mag keine getoasteten Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

^ dochdoch
< ist grad erschrocken, weil im Büro nebendran jemand in voller Lautstärke in ein Telefon brüllt :O
v brüllt sowieso immer ins Telefon, egal ob zu Hause, im Büro, auf der Strasse oder in der Bahn


----------



## Ghorgoroth (12. November 2009)

^ nein ich hab ein ganz ruhiges gemüt
< kommt grad vom laufen und is frisch geduscht
v hat noch nie im lotto gewonnen


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

^ Lotto weiss ich nicht, glaube nicht, aber Bingo schonmal in Spanien in den Ferien, da gabs spanische Pesetas im Wert von umgerechnet ca 75 Euro
< Hat bald die vermutlich unproduktivste Woche hinter sich, seitdem er in diesem Job begonnen hat...aber nächste Woche wirds besser, wenn ich endlich die Infos bekomme, die ich brauche
v Ist sowieso n fauler Sack und mag keine Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. November 2009)

^ bist du ein Stalker,oder woher weißt du das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< ist verwirrt
v kennt EarthBound nicht


----------



## Ghorgoroth (12. November 2009)

^ jo stimmt
< guckt fernsehen
v hat nen priest auf lvl 80


----------



## jeef (12. November 2009)

^ nee 70,spiel seit wotlk net mehr
< macht sich ne leckere pizza
v weiss was drauf muss damits schmeckt!


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2009)

^ auf jeden Fall Oliven. Ich hab irgendwie erst vor nem halben Jahr entdeckt wie geil die auf ner Pizza schmecken ^^
< hätte auch Lust auf ne Pizza, hat aber keine fertige mehr da und ist jetzt zu faul sich eine zu backen
v kann Oliven auf der Pizza nicht ausstehen


----------



## Hackseputt (13. November 2009)

^ habs noch nie probiert
< ist krank
v ist nicht krank


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. November 2009)

^ ich war schon seit ~5 jahren nicht mehr krank, fieber etc.^^
< geht heute ins u4 - addicted to rock!
v totaler techno mukke freak


----------



## jeef (13. November 2009)

^ jo stimmt obwohl der begriff Techno nicht das ist was die meisten denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< schranzt gerade ab^^
v mag nur mainstream musik!


----------



## Malondil (14. November 2009)

^ hat recht
< sitzt gerade vor dem pc und schreibt in komische foren
v hat genau so ne langeweile wie ich


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. November 2009)

^ nicht wirklich
< ist ein Kefka-Fanatiker
v mag Sephiroth aus FF VII NUR wegen seinem Aussehen und hält sich für einen "Die Hardcore Final Fantasy Fan", weil dies das einzige FF war, das er je gespielt hat.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (14. November 2009)

^ nicht. cloud ist viel cooler,tidus is auch einer meiner favoriten und ich habe seit FF V jedes gespielt ausser 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< nimmt das leben locker und nicht so ernst wie manch anderer

v sagt mir wie ernst das leben doch ist


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

^ leben soll man nicht zu ernst nehmen^^
< will frühstücken -_-
v liebt kekse und katzen^^


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2009)

^ Wer liebt schon keine Kekse? Kekse sind wie Wasser und Luft: die braucht man zum überleben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Weiss, es ist Montag...warum? Weil < seit 25 Minuten ein Meeting hätte, aber irgendwie ausser < noch keiner da ist...ausserdem ist draussen übelstes Herbstwetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v Ist Fan von Garfield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tessa1 (16. November 2009)

^ jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa^^
< findet dafür Odie doof
v mag Odie auch nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

^ ich hasse odie!
< hat keine ahnung
v liebt mich


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2009)

^ Ich liebe Euch doch alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Wartet auf Pizza Prosciutto mit Knoblauch und extra scharf!
v Ist extra scharf, isst aber nicht gerne extra scharf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2009)

^ viel spass aufm klo *lach*
< erstellt bald einen abschiedsthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v wird mich unendlich vermissen!


----------



## mookuh (17. November 2009)

^ vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist gesund...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2009)

^körperlich schon im kopf aba nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<langweilt sich
vwird mich unendlich vermissen xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

^ nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< ist langsam wieder gesund
v trinkt gerne Bier


----------



## jeef (17. November 2009)

^ und wie
< wird heute dem wieder beiwohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v mag nur sekt ^^


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

^ NEIN
< hat keine Lust morgen früh aufzustehen um mir das gemotze von diversen Lehrern an zu höhren 
v hasst alle Menschen diser Welt außer sich selbst


----------



## $n4re (17. November 2009)

^ ach ne du, sowas würd ich niemals machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< schaut gleich den Film "Eragon" -.-
v findet den Film genau wie ich zum kotzen


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

^ hab ihn noch nicht gesehn
< weiß jetzt was er morgenfrüh macht XD
v weiß nicht was ich morgenfrüh mache


----------



## $n4re (17. November 2009)

^ hat völlig recht
< weiß, was er selbst Morgenfrüh macht, nämlich die Schule Raiden (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
v Raidet anstatt Schulen lieber riesige Instanzen in Online Spielen


----------



## jolk (17. November 2009)

^ natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<denkt, dass $n4re einen Amoklauf plant (oder sollte auf seine Wortwahl achten, wir leben in gefährlichen überwachungszeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
v weiß, dass "raiden" in diesem zusammenhang anders gemeint war


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2009)

^weiss nich so xD
<geniesst die letzten stunden seines Freien Lebens (siehe http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=132675 )
v chillt grad


----------



## Hackseputt (18. November 2009)

^ stimmte bis er deinen Link angeklikt hat
< ist traurig
v ist auch traurig über seanbuddha abschied


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. November 2009)

^ Ne, ich kenn ihn nicht
< will aber trotzdem nicht mit ihm tauschen
v tauscht lieber Pokemon-Karten


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

^ bah nein
< tut sich noch ein paar Folgen Immer wieder Jim rein
v liebt Immer wieder Jim


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

^häää?
< Hört gad ein Musical
v mag keine musicals?


----------



## Hackseputt (21. November 2009)

^ nö nicht wirklich
< geht gleich in die Kirche
v war schon lange nicht mehr in der Kirche


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. November 2009)

^ Ja, seid meiner Kommunion nicht mehr (ca. 4 - 5 Jahre)
< hat hunger
v hat noch nie italienisch gegessen


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

^klar hab ich da
<liebt italienn
v mag Spanien lieber


----------



## Hackseputt (21. November 2009)

^ ja
< war langweilig in der Kirche
v geht brav jeden Sonntag in die Kirche


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. November 2009)

^ Das wäre so ziemlich das letzte, was ich an einem Sonntag machen würde
< ist  von seinem MacBook begeistert
v hatte noch nicht das Vergnügen, mit einem Mac zu arbeiten


----------



## Hackseputt (21. November 2009)

^ nein
< kann auch drauf verzichten
v will mir jetzt die Vorteile von nem MacBook aufzählen


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. November 2009)

^ Nein, da es dich augenscheinlich nicht tangiert...also wozu die Mühe?
< isst gleich ne Suppe
v ist ein Suppenkasper


----------



## Hackseputt (22. November 2009)

^ nööö
< *belibigenTexteinfüg*
v hat Langeweile


----------



## Lethior (22. November 2009)

^ Nein
< Regt sich grade auf
v Regt sich immer über alles auf


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

^RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Ist deine Frage damit beantwortet
< Schreibt eine <3
v schnallts ned


----------



## Lethior (22. November 2009)

^ Natürlich, du schreibst halt eine <3
< Ist fertig mit installieren
v weiß was installiert wurde und will auch


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

^JAAA JJAAAAA!!! 
<hat jezt schlechte laue und keine lust mehr auf <3
v ist traurig oder schnallts ned


----------



## Lethior (22. November 2009)

^ Vertseh ich du bist traurig und hast kene Lust mehr auf <3 ist das normalste auf der Welt
< Hat seine CD von Forzen Throne verlegt
v bemitleidet mich


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. November 2009)

^ nö. Fang wohl eher an mit meiner Frozen Throne CD vor dir rumzuposen
< guckt sich gerade ein "Lets Play Project Zero" an
v guckt gerne Lets Plays


----------



## Hackseputt (22. November 2009)

^ geht so
< dröhnt der Kopf vor Chemie lernen (scheiß polares und unpolares Zeugs )
v weiß nicht was unpolare Stoffe Sind


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. November 2009)

^ Hab damals Chemie abgewählt und dafür nen Physik LK gehabt...ohne zu googlen weiß ich es net^^
< schaut noch "Bourne Identity" und da < morgen frei hat kann < das ohne schlechtes Gewissen tun
v muss morgen in die Schule oder zur Arbeit und freut sich richtig drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

^ nö
< muss noch Hausaufgaben machen
v macht bzw. machte immer brav seinen Hausaufgaben


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

^jop. ich übversetzte sogar grad freiwillig
< hört iron maiden
v wird ghesteinigt, weil ers nicht kennt


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

^ nö kenn ich nicht, will ich auch nicht XD. Ach und wenn wer gesteinigt wird dann du. N811 spielen ist ja schon schlimm genug, aber dann auchnoch nen Avatar machen gehört verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hätte nicht übel lust alle N811en die Ohren ab zuhacken und sie in die Minen arbeiten schicken
v macht das irgendwann mal


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

^ Würde ich nie *hust* Tod den Elfen, jedenfalls den männlichen^^
< Ist grad voll Freu
v Hat Hunger


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

^ hab grad gegessen
< hört gerade Clawfinger
v spielt WoW


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. November 2009)

^ Seit paar Wochen nicht mehr...aber das kommt sicher wieder (die Lust)^^
< hat sich grade den Film 2012 angeschaut
v hat ihn noch nicht gesehn, kann aber auf diese Techdemo verzichten^^


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

^ ne hab ihn noch nicht gesehn, ist er gut ?
< muss mal aufs klo
v kommt grad vom Klo


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. November 2009)

^ Ne...aber nochmal zum Film: Effekte sind gut gemacht, aber Storytechnisch einfaches Popcornkino! Kann man sich mal anschauen ^^
< geht dafür jetzt aufs Klo
v hat Windeln/Katheter und kann sich diesen Gang sparen^^


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

^ Nur in den Sommerferien, da gibts wichtigeres, als auf Klo zu gehen^^
< Wartet auf Weihnachten
v Hört schon Weihnachtslieder und hat einen geschmückten Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. November 2009)

^ Weihnachtslieder ja (Chris Rea - Driving home for christmas is mega-geil), bin schon bissl in Weihnachtsstimmung (siehe Avatar^^), aber der Baum kommt erst in 1-2 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< raucht noch eine und liest dann ein Buch
v macht weder das eine, noch das andere


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

^ Rauchen ist ganz pöhse, sowas macht man nicht
< findet den neuen Avatar von Gauloises super
v hat auch einen neuen Avatar


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

^nö, ich mag nachtelfen
< ich mag auch illidan
v wer ist dein Lieblingsbösewicht?


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

^ Kael
< Fragt sich warum Kael als Bösewicht durchgeht
v erklärts mir


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

^weil er vor lauter machthunger sein Volk angelogen und im Stich gelassen hat
< kann im Drachen nix schreiben, weil sie mehr oder weniger tot ist
v kann mir nicht helfen, weiß aber dafür, wer Kaels Liebste ist


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

^ Dir komme ich nichtmehr helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Redest du von Fräulin Muss-lernen-habe-keine-Zeit-für-Beziehungen-nur-mit-anderen-Prinzen?
< Fand das jetzt sehr umständlich zu schreiben
v geht jetzt schlafen


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

^vermutlich, aber ja, ich meine die
< mag von den Weibern irgendwie insgesamt die.... 
v fragt sich, wwas los ist


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

^ Was ist los warum geht der Satz nicht zu Ende
< Geht irgendwann mal schlafen
v Hat noch Lust auf ein bisschen Matrazensport vorm zu Bett gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

^vielleicht...
< hat grad gemerkt, dass sie nur männliche caras gut findet... o O
v weß nicht, welche idee ich hab


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

^ Haste doch grade gesagt Matrazensport^^
< In dem Alter, also die Jugend von heute
v Früher war alles besser, was?


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

^Blutelf Magier ,der rot mag und eine hübsche Wohnung in Outland besitzt, sucht Mensch Magierin aus einer Hafenstadt, um der (Mana)durst nach mehr zu stillen.
<"Blauhaariger Dämon mit ausgebrannten Augen sucht nette Mondpriesterin, die ihm dem Exorzismus unterzieht."
v hält mich für pervers


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

^ Ich habe grade deine PM bekommen
< Hat Angst...
v Klein, aber gemein xD


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

^Rrrrr!
< Fauch!
v Knurr!


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

^ Der musste kommen sorry^^
< Hätte sich fast vor Lachen bepinkelt
v Ist Wütend


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

^nö
< kichert wie ne irre
v fragt sich warum... oder will es lieber gar nicht wissen


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

^ Lieber nicht...
< Schläft jetzt
v Ist auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen


----------



## jolk (23. November 2009)

mnt5frrrrrrrrrrrrrrtfr5bl0ot5d7uouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuujjjjjjjjj
jj


äh was? huch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v geht jetzt schlafen


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. November 2009)

^ Bin ich zu der Zeit
< schaut grade Pastewka Staffel 4 und findet es göttlich
v liebt auch die Pastewka Folgen^^


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

^ Jup
< Muss für Geschichte lernen und hat keine Lust
v Findet Geschichte super


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

^ heut geschichts test mit note 3 zurück bekommen -_- sonst hat ich die immer 1 ...
< freut sich schon auf weihnachten 
v ho ho ho ho


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2009)

^ho ho ho and a bottle of rum... ähh falscher text
<fragt sich wo soladra heute steckt
v verrät es mir


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

^ Hinter dem Kamin und wartet auf den Nikolaus
< Ist mit dem Nikolaus nicht verwandt
v Heisst Nicolas


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2009)

^nö
< hätte jetz gerne feierabend
v geht nachher noch ins puffXD


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

^ Nein, Ich glaube nicht
< Findet nix im Fernsehn
v Hat Superkräfte


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

^ Jau! Ich habe die Macht zu Flamen, die Gerissenheit dieses Smilies: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nen gewaltigen Charme, aber keinen Schirm und auch keine Melone
< Will nach Hause
v Isst zu Hause


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2009)

^in wenigen minuten
<zählt schon die minuten bis zum feierabend
v muss noch stundenlang werkeln


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

^ Schüler von daher nix mit lange arbeiten^^
< Hat was leckeres gegessen
v Hat Feierabend


----------



## Hackseputt (24. November 2009)

^ Schüler, als nix mit Feierabend XD
< hat ne 5 in der französisch Arbeit bekommen -.-
v ist/war auch schlecht in französisch


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

^ Die schlimmste Sprache, die unterrichtet wird
< Hat wieder Hunger
v Isst was


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. November 2009)

^ Hab ich vor ner halben Stunde
< hat sich Pommes gemacht
v hat eine Vorliebe für fettiges Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

^ ehh....neeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat schon wunschzettel für weihnachten
v kriegt zu weihnachten nix D:


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

^doooch, alle WCteile!
< kann trotzdem die Lore aus dem ff
v glaubts ned


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

^ ich glaubs dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< kennt sich auch relativ gut in der warcraft lore aus
v warcraft lore? wtf?


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

^JEEE
< weiß ned, wie man die Waffe von maiev nenen soll, diesen komischen Ring
v sagts mir


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

^ Komischer Stachelring? Keine Ahnung.
< fühlt sich ignoriert
v ignoriert mich


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

^jup
< verblutet
v kennt beißwütige meerschweinchen


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

^ Nein, findets aber gerecht, wenn Leute die ihn ignorieren von ihnen gebissen werden
< Hätte Katzen, die Meerschweinchen fressen würden
v Findet Katzen doof


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

^hab ich selber welche
< hört sich grad cats an
v hält mich für eione katzennärrin


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

^ Eher für eine Illidannärrin
< Weiß nicht warum er ignoriert wird
v erklärts mir


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

^du hast mich verarscht, und zwar übelst
< Srt+ V Macavity: The Mystery Cat
v iusfisdöygiarhödiohs


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

^ Meine Meinung...glaub ich.
< Ist traurig und bittet um Verzeihung
v Ist fröhlich


----------



## Hackseputt (24. November 2009)

^ Jahhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hatte auch Pommes XD
v macht Diät


----------



## jolk (24. November 2009)

^ ne ich will mich nicht umbringen (untergewicht ftw)
< geht jetzt gleich off noch ein wenig Vokabeln lernen
v muss keine Vokabeln lernen, da er arbeitet


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

^ Muss leider doch lernen
< Schafft es nicht sich zurückzuhalten
v bestraft mich deshalb


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

^ Nimm DAS und DEN und DAS auch noch! so!
< Ist gestern unglaublich früh ins Bett und hat 10 Stunden gepennt o_O
v Hat nur 4 Stunden gepennt


----------



## jeef (25. November 2009)

^ fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5 1/2h ca.
< kommt von MW2 nimmer los
v findets doof!


----------



## Lethior (25. November 2009)

^ Ich hätte es gerne, aber meinen Eltern findens doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Hätte besser mehr für Geschichte gelernt...
v Geht jetzt nackt durch den Garten tanzen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. November 2009)

^ Würde ich machen wenn ich 20 Kilo weniger auf den Rippen hätte und einen Garten mein Eigen nennen dürfte.
< ist 14 Jahre alt.
v ist auch nicht viel älter.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

^ ist 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< könnte nackt durch den Garten tanzen, ist aber zu nüchtern um es zu tun
v ist auch nüchtern


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. November 2009)

^ Nach dem Arbeitstag heute: ja -.-
< haut sich gleich noch bissl vorn TV und geht dann pennen
v beneidet mich kein Stück um diesen Abend xD


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

^ würd lieber arbeiten, als in die schule zu gehn
< hat keine lust auf schule
v gehts genauso


----------



## Lethior (25. November 2009)

^ In den nächsten 5 Schultagen 5 Arbeiten. Nein, nicht wirklich Lust auf Schule
< Hat Langeweile
v muntert mich auf


----------



## EspCap (26. November 2009)

^ naja.. muntert es dich auf wenn ich sage dass es mir genau so geht?
< hat bis Weihnachten jede Woche 3 Klausuren und darf dazu noch einen Praktikumsbericht schreiben...
v hat sich bis Weihnachten frei genommen


----------



## jeef (27. November 2009)

^ so in der Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< freud sich zum erstenmal nach ein paar jahren auf Weihnachten
v ist der Grinch


----------



## Cyradix (27. November 2009)

^  Ähm ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Guckt gleich die OP folgen von letzter woche 
v Kennt kein OP (one piece)


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2009)

^doch kenn ich
<fragt sich grad warum die schüler keine lust auf schule ham
vstimmt mir zu das arbeit viel schlimmer isXD


----------



## Cyradix (27. November 2009)

^ Da kann ich zustimmen :>
< Is müde 
v is auch müde


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2009)

^jep
<noch 2 1/2 stunden bis feierabend
vis schon zu hause


----------



## Cyradix (27. November 2009)

^ Hat wieder recht
< geht gleich pennen
v geht gleich einkaufen


----------



## Tade (27. November 2009)

^will, aber kann nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<hat ne neue Bude und zur Begrüßung gleich einen Rohrbruch (deswegen nix mit Einkaufen, muss auf Mario und Luigi warten)
vhat Mitleid mit mir und würde für mich einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. November 2009)

^ Boah ne, bitte nich xD
< hat Wochenenddienst -.-
v würde liebend gerne Samstag und Sonntag an meiner statt arbeiten, ist aber zu schüchtern mich zu fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. November 2009)

^ oh ja ich bin ein arbeitstier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hatte heute mit den blagen vom kinderkreis schon genug arbeit
v arbeitet auch im pädagogischen bereich


----------



## Tade (27. November 2009)

^totally correct, bin Heilerziehungspflegerin
<hat grad Urlaub und macht heute mal soooo garnichts
v weiß nicht was ein HEP is


----------



## EspCap (27. November 2009)

^ laut Googel der Halleschen Einkaufspark... aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht dass du den meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< beneidet sie um ihren Urlaub weil er nicht weis für welcher der 8 Klausuren in den nächsten 3 Wochen er zuerst lernen soll
v sagt mir ob ich zuerst für Mathe oder für Geschichte lernen soll....


----------



## jeef (28. November 2009)

^ das sage ich dir sonntag abend ;P
< geht jetzt ne runde tv gucken und dabei einpennen....
v macht durch/hat durchgemacht


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

^ nicht wirklich
< braucht nen neuen Avatar
v stimmt mir zu


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. November 2009)

^ Joa, ich persönlich find den nicht so schön^^
< überlegt, was er heute abend unternehmen soll
v weiß es schon lange


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

^ ja, das selbe wie immer
< braucht dringend Hobbys
v ist viel ernstererer als ich


----------



## Shadowforce2 (29. November 2009)

^ no way,dude

< hat endlich freude an seinem dk gefunden

v mag keine dk's


----------



## Tade (29. November 2009)

^ ach hmm naja die sind ganz ok....ich...muss....sie..alle...umbringen...muss...vernichten!!!
< gibt sich gleich zum Frühstück das Trashfestival "Flesh eating mothers"
v findet Splatterfilme doof


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

^ hell naw
<ist zuhause
v ist ein troll


----------



## Tade (29. November 2009)

^eine Trolldame von Welt, mit Verlaub^^
< hat grad nen Schokokuchen gebacken und bindet sich die Hände fest, damit der Kuchen ne Chance hat bis meine Ellis vorbei kommen
v will auch Schokokuchen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. November 2009)

^ nope, hatte gerade Mittagessen.
< geht jetzt wieder Morrowind spielen.
v ist ein schlechter Morrowind-Spieler.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. November 2009)

^ Habs ganz früher mal gezockt...ob ich ein schlechter Spieler war, weiß ich nicht mehr
< hat grade seine WE-Schicht beendet und genießt nacher den 1. Advent mit der Familie
v freut sich auch schon auf Weihnachten


----------



## jeef (29. November 2009)

^ jo das erstemal wieder seit langem
< ist total im sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war zuviel bier gestern ^^
v hat auch noch nen kater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. November 2009)

^ nope, ich trinke nicht.
< hat das Wochenende genossen und hat keine Lust auf die Schule morgen.
v freut sich auf die Schule.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

^ guter Witz... 
< muss heute noch jede Menge für die Geschichteklausur am Montag lernen
v weiss nicht was Partikularismus ist


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. November 2009)

^ nein, aber ich fühle mich jetzt wie vol der Gangsta! /ironie off
< hasst Leute die im Bus ohne Kopfhöhrer Musik hören
v ist solch eine Person


----------



## Hackseputt (29. November 2009)

^ .... die solche leute schlägt, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hasst am meisten die wannabe Hopper mit ihrer Musik
v mag auch keine Hopper


----------



## Captain Jack (29. November 2009)

^genau
< muss Latein lernen, für Latein Schulaufgabe
v geht nicht mehr zur Schule und ist stolz drauf


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. November 2009)

^ Jup, bin schon Stolz auf mein Abi ^^
< schaut sich gleich Bourne Ultimatum an
v schaut Spongebob


----------



## Captain Jack (29. November 2009)

^nö zoggt jetzt WoW
< isst Spekulatius
v will Kekse backen


----------



## Hackseputt (29. November 2009)

^ ja ist aber zu spät dafür
< liebt Kekse
v gehts genauso


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. November 2009)

^ Wer tut das nicht
< hat nur noch 3 Wochen bis zum Urlaub
v hat schon früher Urlaub/Ferien


----------



## Captain Jack (29. November 2009)

^leider nein x.x( schule erdrückt mich)
< WILL FERIEN
v erdrückt die schule auch und will auch ferien


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. November 2009)

^ naja...
< geht gleich schlafen
v findet Luigi viel cooler Mario


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

^ Nie
< ist krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist gegen Schweinegrippe geimpft


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

^lol, aber von nem becher met^^
< lernt geschichte
v mag geschichte nicht


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

^ Geschichte ist toll, da kann man die meisten Referate machen
< Lernt jetzt für Französisch
v Lernt lieber wie man Bier am schnellsten aus der Flasche bekommt


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

^ Nein, eher strikt gegen Rauchen
< Ist zu faul zum lernen
v Hat das selbe Problem


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

^jup
< will, dass lethior in den Drachen  kommt
v kennst den drachen


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

^ Eher nicht
< Flüchtet jetzt lieber vor Soladra aus dem Forum
v Guckt Popstars


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

^träum weiter
< versperrt alle forumsausgänge
v will raus


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Dezember 2009)

^ Ein 12 jähriges Mädchen werd ich ja wohl noch schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat Verspannungen
v massiert mich (nur wenn weiblich, vollbusig, 18+!)


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

^ Bist du pervers, also wirklich...Ich nehme einmal das selbe
< Sieht sich grad Simpsons an
v findet Simpsons doof


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

^wir habn was gemeinsam
< ürde beide massierne
v überlegt es sich anders


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

^ Du bist sowieso keine 18 
< Sollte sich mal wieder bei Soladra einschleimen
v Findet auch, dass die Haare von Soladra heute super aussehen


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

^schmarn schmarnschmarnschmarnschmarnschmarnschmarnschmarn
<So?
v kukt nen Film über Oddo!


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2009)

^ Oddo? Nope
< hat Geschichte schon gestern geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v geht jetzt pennen


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

^ NEIN!
< hat dank dem Bierkasten jetzt eine Gänsehaut
v hört jetzt Metal


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

^nö, Saltatio mortis
< mag das neue album, aber aus der asche mehr
v kennts ned


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

^ nee ich schau grad n film
< hat gerade pizza gegessen
v ist langweilig


----------



## Mandolid (1. Dezember 2009)

^nö
<schreibt den 4000sten Beitrag zum Thread
vgeht gleich schlafen


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

^ Dauert noch ein bisschen
< Hat Schmerzen in seinem rechten Bein
v Will amputieren


----------



## jeef (2. Dezember 2009)

^ Jo *stumpfe Schere such*
< müsste eigentlich mal pennen gehen ist aber einfach nicht müde -.-
v ist ein frühaufsteher


----------



## mookuh (2. Dezember 2009)

^ wenn du 6.30 früh nennst joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht gleich auf nen geburtstag
v hat noch diesen Dezember geburtstag


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

^ Ne, erst im August
< Hat ein böses Aua  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
v Ist Aua im Kopf


----------



## mookuh (2. Dezember 2009)

^ Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt
v muss noch irgendwas lernen, weil er morgen eine arbeit schreibt


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

^ Jo, Französisch
< Will nicht in die Schule
v war schon seit Jahren nichtmehr draußen


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

^stimmt, siet gestern
< muss geschichte lernen
v ha kalte füße


----------



## Tade (2. Dezember 2009)

^ Ja leider, trotz Kuschelsocken und Heizungsnähe
< macht sich jetzt nen Kaffee und ein Kippchen
v ist Anti Koffein und Nikotin


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2009)

^Weg mit den Kippen! 
< Lernt gerade für Erdkunde
v wird für mich die Erdkunde arbeit morgen schreiben


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

^ nein, das ist langweilig!
< regt sich auf das er in der Bio Arbeit eine 2 schreiben muss -.-
v hat sich innerhalb der lezten 3 Wochen etwas gebrochen.


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

^ Hab mir erst einmal im Leben was gebrochen, irgendwann mit 5 mal den Arm
< spammt das Forum voll
v Spammt mit


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<ist das ofer des mutterdrachen
v reitet aus, um mich zu retten


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

^ könnt ich machen, tu ich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< haut seinen Kopf vor lauter Dummheit gegen den Tisch
v isst gerade Pommes.


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

^ würd ich gern
< verhungert
v weiß warum?


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

^ weil der pöse Mutterdrache dir kein Essen geben will?
< hört sich gerade kranke Musik an
v lebt in Unterschraubingen


----------



## Lethior (3. Dezember 2009)

^ Was für ein Ding?
< Muss jetzt für Latein lernen
v Kann fliegen


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

^jep aber leider nur die treppe runter...
< hat verdammte kreuzschmerzen
v massiert mich (vorraussetzungen weiblich 16 + warme hände und genügend gleit... ähhh massageöl*kicher*)


----------



## Lethior (3. Dezember 2009)

^ Ne, sag aber Bescheid, wenn du jemanden findest, ich bin ja auch so total verspannt^^
< Ist gelangweilt
v Hat heute Geburtstag


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

^ ne
< hat erst nächsten februar geburtstag
v ist der weihnachtsmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (3. Dezember 2009)

^ nö, der Typ der mit dem Weihnachtsmann WoW zockt
< hätte gerne so nen Job wie er, nur 1 Tag im Jahr arbeiten und alle lieben dich
v mag Ostern lieber


----------



## Lethior (3. Dezember 2009)

^ Nö, Weihnachten ist super
< Hat heute einen richtigen Scheißtag
v Ist super drauf


----------



## Hackseputt (3. Dezember 2009)

^ mir tut alles weh
< AUA
v gehts wirklich super


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

^nich wirklich
<is grad mies drauf
vgehts schlechter als mir


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. Dezember 2009)

^ Weiß ich net...kann eigentlich nur über Rückenschmerzen und Müdichkeit klagen
< bekommt gleich Besuch
v will heute nur noch in Ruhe gelassen werden^^


----------



## jeef (5. Dezember 2009)

^ Jo,bins Leid das hier ewig besoffene Kumpel um 2-5Uhr Nachts mich wach klingel weil sie meinen ich komm nochmal mit^^
< geht gleich MW2 daddln
v würds gern spielen hats aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (5. Dezember 2009)

^ no way 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ist gerade aufgewacht
v auch


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2009)

^ japp.. und damit ca. ne Stunde zu spät... warum bin ich nur so gut im Wecker-ignorieren...
< muss sich jetzt verdammt beeilen
v muss heute gar nichts machen


----------



## Nawato (5. Dezember 2009)

^ doch aber erst in 10 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< freut sich aufs Frühstück
v ist gerade sehr aufgeregt


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Dezember 2009)

^ Weder im positiven, noch im negativen Sinne 
< konnte endlich mal wieder ausschlafen...Handy über Nacht ausmachen sei Dank
v begnügt sich immer mit 6h Schlaf


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2009)

^ unter der Woche meisstens weniger : /
< freut sich darauf morgen endlich mal wieder ausschlafen zu können
v hat gerade gefrühstückt


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

^Joa, Butterkekse mit Nutella xDD
< Hört gerade K.I.Z
v Mag Ostern


----------



## Raaandy (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ^ Jaaaaa
> < Hört gerade Cradle of Filth
> v Mag keine kleinen Kinder



^ ich mag kleine kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< spielt gerne fußball
v mag apfelkuchen


----------



## mookuh (7. Dezember 2009)

^klar
< ist müde
v muss heute abend/nacht arbeiten


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Dezember 2009)

^ Ne, zum Glück nicht
< ärgert sich über das Sauwetter hier
v kriegt in seinem Keller eh nichts vom Wetter mit


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

^ Doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< bemerkt das es dunkel ist draußen^^
v lebt in China


----------



## El Homer (10. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ^ Doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^Nö
<schaut grad Two and a half Man
vmag Immortal


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Dezember 2009)

^ Kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich nichts von Immortal kenne
< hört sehr gerne classic Soul
v kann mit "Negermusik" nichts anfangen


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

^Haddu kalten Kaffee?
<Haddu kalten Kaffee?
vHaddu kalten Kaffee?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Dezember 2009)

^ Haddu einen an der Klatsche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< isst erstma was...hab noch nix gegessen heute :/
v hat heute für mich mitgegessen


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

^Haddu rescht.
< Hadd du klaten Kaffee?
v Haddu kalten Kaffe?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. Dezember 2009)

^ Äh...NO?!
< *geht jetzt erstmal mit Kefka Geschenke klauen* Kefka ist awesome!!!!!111einseinself
v denkt ich spinne


----------



## jeef (11. Dezember 2009)

^ biste bestimmt^^
< guckt SGU <3
v hat mal wieder verschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (11. Dezember 2009)

^nö hab Urlaub und war um halb 11 wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<genießt seinen Urlaub
vhat auch bald Urlaub


----------



## Nawato (11. Dezember 2009)

^leider krank, xD nichtmal richtig schlucken kann ich -.-
<würde am liebsten ne Bakterie sein und alle Viren in seinem Körper, und auch den Lymphknoten verprügeln
v freut sich auf Morgen


----------



## Routa (11. Dezember 2009)

^wer freut sich nicht auf den samstag
<will nach hause gehen. bin müde
v will umbedingt ein haustier haben


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2009)

^ nö
< sitzt in der Weiterbildung noch bis 17 Uhr an nem Samstag *kotz*, hat aber nur noch 30 Minuten Saft auf dem Laptop und Kabel zu Hause vergessen *heul*
v bringt Saft vorbei


----------



## Toraka' (13. Dezember 2009)

^ nein
< will nen keks, die leckeren sind aber schon weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v will auch einen keks


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

^ Ne, ich bin eher jemand der auf Salziges steht...wobei...war der Keks in eine Salzlake? Dann würde ich den nicht essen, obwohl er salzig ist.
< kanns kaum bis Weihnachten erwarten
v dreht sich jetzt 3-mal im Kreis, baut sich aus einem Affen und einem Bindfaden eine Orange und ruft laut
 "THIS...IS...SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!"


----------



## Toraka' (13. Dezember 2009)

^ nein...leider...ich hab keine lust auf orangen.
< mag nicht noch eine woche schule gehen bis es ferien sind
v auch nicht


----------



## Vrocas (13. Dezember 2009)

^ ist Schrecken der Moderatoren
<hat auch hunger
v spielt Schurke


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

^ OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!! ZOMFG WTF HAX!!!! Ne, im ernst ich spiel kein WoW.
< muss morgen wieder zur Schule *kotz*
v trägt LAVENDEL-FARBENDE Unterwäsche


----------



## Vrocas (13. Dezember 2009)

^ Hat ein komisches Avatar o0
< trägt keine lavendel farbene unterwäsche
v ist uncool


----------



## jeef (14. Dezember 2009)

^jo,da kewl is kewler als cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht pennen
v spammt hier rum^^


----------



## Toraka' (14. Dezember 2009)

^öhm...ein bisschen
< hat montags frei für selbststudium (akad rox!)
v nicht


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Dezember 2009)

^ Nö
< muss nur noch diese Woche arbeiten, dann Urlaub
v hat ein unordentliches Zimmer


----------



## Vrocas (14. Dezember 2009)

^hat recht
< geht nachher vielleicht lecker italienisch essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v beneidet mich!


----------



## Petersburg (14. Dezember 2009)

^ beneidet dich nicht
< hatte ne pizza
v hatt hunger auf ne pizza


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Dezember 2009)

^ Ne, hatte vorher lecker Bratkartoffeln mit Tzatziki <3
< geht bald pennen
v ist erst kürzlich erwacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

^ wär schön
< hat heute seine weihnachtsgeschenke gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat niemandem der ihm was schenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Dezember 2009)

^mag recht haben.
<wird mal wieder leicht melankolisch
v ist in bester Laune


----------



## El Homer (15. Dezember 2009)

^ Ich denke doch !
<Ist heute  Krank 
vmag Faxe


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2009)

^ Wer ist Faxe?
< Kann sich kaum wach halten, sollte aber eigentlich noch 2 Stunden arbeiten...
v Ist hellwach


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Dezember 2009)

^ Nein, musste heute einen Teil einer Deutscharbeit nachschreiben, weil ich am eigentlichen Tag krank war.
< freut sich darüber, dass er morgen mit seinem Religionskurs auf den Dortmunder Weihnachtsmarkt fährt, anstatt in die Schule zu gehen
v wünscht sich auch das er/sie einen Ausflug macht anstatt zur Schule zu gehen


----------



## jeef (16. Dezember 2009)

^ ich wünschte ich würde wieder zur schule gehen^^
< geht jetzt pennen
v ist um punkt 6:30Uhr aufgestanden^^


----------



## El Homer (16. Dezember 2009)

^ nö um 6:00
< nur noch 2 Tage arbeiten !!!
v sagt mir wie lang er noch arbeiten muss


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2009)

^ Heute vermutlich bis irgendwann zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr
< Hatte grad nen lustigen Telefonanruf: < Nahm den Hörer ab und wollte grad den Standard-Firmenspruch aufsagen, als plötzlich jemand am andern Ende in Englisch ins Telefon geflucht hat, weil er sich verwählt hat. Offensichtlich hat die Person am andern Ende aber nicht gemerkt, dass < bereits den Hörer abgenommen hat. Denn ca ne Minute später kam nochmals ein Anruf von der selben Person, nur diesmal ohne fluchen ^^
v Hatte heute noch keinen lustigen Telefonanruf


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Dezember 2009)

^ hat recht
< geht jetzt endlich schlafen
v sollte das besser auch mal wieder tun


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

^Nöö, bin doch grad mal ne Stunde wach
<macht sich jetzt Frühstück und schaut gemütlich Futurama
v findet Bender ziemlich cool


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2009)

^hat recht.
<Hearts on Fire! 
  Hearts on Fire! 
  Burning, burning with Desire!
vkann was damit anfangen.


----------



## Breoal (21. Dezember 2009)

^ ist Hammerfall Fan
< möchte auch Metal bei der Arbeit hören (ja ich bin noch am arbeiten -.-)
v ist schon zu Hause


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2009)

^ Ne, noch bis 19 Uhr im Büro
< ist grad ein kleines Spürchen demotiviert
v ist maximal motiviert!


----------



## jeef (22. Dezember 2009)

^ könnte man fast so nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< sucht nen neues Game zum daddln
v kann mir eins empfehlen!


----------



## Malt (22. Dezember 2009)

^ Borderlands
< muß zur abrbeit
v schläft sich aus


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. Dezember 2009)

^ Nö noch keine Ferien
< ist gerade langweilig...
v wartet auch auf Ferien und Weihnachten^^


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2009)

^ Ferien nehm ich mir erst irgendwann Mitte nächstes Jahr wieder, aber auf Weihnachten wart ich sehnlichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Wird Mi-Fr 3 Nächte Party machen und durchfeiern und dann am Samstag den ganzen Tag verpennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Ist Partymuffel


----------



## jeef (26. Dezember 2009)

^ Nö, ich hasse halt nur Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht jetzt auf Plätzchensuche ^^ 
v backt mir nen paar falls ich keine finden sollte


----------



## Raheema (2. Januar 2010)

^ nö hat selber keine =) 


< mag metal seid seine freunde in da rein gezogen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



v hört auch metal


----------



## Hackseputt (2. Januar 2010)

^ joa 
< hat plätzchen
v mag backen


----------



## Raheema (2. Januar 2010)

^ relativ 


< findet call of duty world war geil =) 


v hat das spiel auch shcon gespielt ?


----------



## Tade (3. Januar 2010)

^Nee, leider net
< zockt sich gleich bei Tekken die Daumen blutig
v liebt seine Playse


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Januar 2010)

^ Nö, aber meine xbox 360 ^^
< wird krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist alle 2 Wochen krank...zumindest um der Schule zu entgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (4. Januar 2010)

^ nein 




< geht gerne in die schule (abern nur wegen freunde und so ^^ ) 



v macht das nicht gerne


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. Januar 2010)

^ manchmal bin ich gerne in die Schule...aber meistens hatte ich kB^^
< ist jetzt für die ganze Woche krank geschrieben
v hat eh Urlaub/Ferien


----------



## D'eater (4. Januar 2010)

^ Seit heute leider nicht mehr...
< hält sich nach 3 Stunden Schlaf langsam für nen Zombie
v Ist total ausgeschlafen und motiviert


----------



## pixelgott (4. Januar 2010)

^ sollte mehr schlafen oder kaffee trinken und sonnenbrille tragen
< muss gleich arbeiten -.-
v wünsche ich ein frohes neues


----------



## nemø (4. Januar 2010)

^ lebt als herr der grafik in seiner traumwelt
< kauft wäsche bei kik und sieht trozdem gut aus
v hat ja mal so ganix zu sagen ^^


----------



## Tade (5. Januar 2010)

^...
< sucht sich jetzt ne eigene Wohnung, die alte stinkt
v lebt auch allein


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2010)

^ mutter&vater&oma Opa  GMBH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



<  Hat ne groß famile und noch 2 geschwister =) 



v  ist/war ein einzelkind


----------



## ExtremDoc (5. Januar 2010)

^ Hat halb  recht, da ich 4 Jahre Einzelkind war, bis meine kleine Schwester geboren wurde.

< Ist müde, da er einen anstrengenden Tag hatte

v hört Justin Biber


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2010)

^  hat noch nicht ein lied ovn den gehört 



< hört ROCK!! 


v mag metal ?


----------



## jeef (6. Januar 2010)

^ ums verrecken net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< elektroid ^^
v hiphopper und stolz drauf ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (6. Januar 2010)

^ hat recht^^
< hatte gerade ne Spätschicht hinter sich und hört 2 Pac (R.I.P)
v ist fasziniert von Metal odr Techno


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Januar 2010)

^ stimmt, von Metal 
< hört zum 743 mal das neue Hegenberg Album
v hat noch Ferien


----------



## nemø (6. Januar 2010)

^stimmr genau
< Hört auch Jan hegenberg
v hat mittlerweile n Job und  1-5 Kinder


----------



## PewPew_oO (6. Januar 2010)

^ Warten wir da mal mit 1-5 Kindern... =O
< Ist nach einem wunderbar kalten Urlaub in Finnland zurück, ach war das toll.
v Mag die Kälte nicht


----------



## Tade (6. Januar 2010)

^Ja! Ich hasse den Winter und werde ihn irgendwann töten!
< muss heute einige klärende Gespräche führen die das Leben verändern
v hält Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis für das genialste Buch dieses Sonnensystems


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Januar 2010)

^ negativ.. lese leider nicht, verliere die Lust zu schnell, egal wie spannend :/

< muss morgen erst um 8 anfangen *yehaa* 

v macht mir mittagessen..^^


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2010)

^ Wenn Du mich besuchen kommst kann ich das schon mal machen, muss aber am Wochenende sein.
< Hat grad nen leckeren Berliner verputzt
v Kommt von Berlin und behauptet, Berliner seien Pfannkuchen


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Januar 2010)

^ negativ .. 
< hatte ne Pizza grad..
v hat keine Hobbys (WoW zählt nich)

PS: Wo wohnstn du, würd ich doch glatt mal in Anspruch nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (7. Januar 2010)

^ jap
< Davatar möchte uns allen Mittagessen kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v du bist Davatar


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (8. Januar 2010)

^ Nö bin Paladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< Geht gleich ins Spital und lässt sich operieren =(
v Lässt sich in Davatar umtaufen damit er für uns ein Mittagessen kochen kann


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

^für teuer geld ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat Ferien
v geht nicht mehr zur schule


----------



## Mankind.WWE (9. Januar 2010)

^ derzeit nicht, bin im Praktikum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< langweilt sich zu Tode.. 

v zoggt grade


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Januar 2010)

^ nö

< muss morgen wieder arbeiten (gäääääähn^^)

v ist schüler


----------



## Hackseputt (10. Januar 2010)

^ ja, und morgen mit dem 1. Schultag in diesem Jahr
< schreibt morgen gleich mal einen Französisch Test
v will mir so viel Geld geben, dass ich nie arbeiten muss


----------



## Tade (11. Januar 2010)

^leck mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<muss mal dringend wohin will aber nicht weils zu kalt is
v trägt Unterhemden


----------



## Hackseputt (11. Januar 2010)

^ nö
< hätte heute eigentlich ins Fitnessstudio fahren sollen 
v wiegt 129 Kg


----------



## mookuh (12. Januar 2010)

^ nein
< hat heute sushi gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v ist raucher


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2010)

^ Nö
< Wünscht sich, morgen wäre Januar vorbei
v Wünscht sich das auch


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

^ jap
< hat keine Lust noch 2 Jahre in der Schule rumzugammeln
v ist in der 10. Klasse oder höher


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2010)

^ jepp, 11.
< sollte eigentlich Chemie lernen, ist aber unglaublich unmotiviert... 
v hat Chemie nach der 11. abgewählt


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

^ nö, ich wähl nächstes Jahr Physik ab...
< will Bio-Leistungskurs belegen
v hätte Angst davor


----------



## Marvîn (14. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ^ nö, ich wähl nächstes Jahr Physik ab...
> < will Bio-Leistungskurs belegen
> v hätte Angst davor



^ Angst nicht, nur keine Lust
< riesen großer Musikfan (naja bis auf Klassik)
v Kennt sich nicht besonders gut aus mit Musik, hört sie aber


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Januar 2010)

^ Doch, ich denke ich kann behaupten mich etwas "auszukennen" (find ich unvorteilhaft gewählt, diese Wortwahl)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat überhaupt keinen Bock mehr auf den Zivi-Shice
v motiviert mich


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

^ haha
< hat sein Ipod wieder
v findet ipod doof


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

^ stimmt ist einfach überteuert und kann nicht mehr als andere mp3 player
< hat vermutlich nen hörschaden und angst vorm HNO arzt jetzt:/
v bedauert mich


----------



## Hanfgurke (15. Januar 2010)

^ ein bisschen vielleicht
< packt Klamotten für die Heimreise
v findet das neue Forendesign total toll


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Januar 2010)

^ Ne, fand das alte besser
< hat Pause
v will Pause


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

^ hat schon aus und ist daheim
< freut sich auf ein paar runden LoL
v spielt lieber Heroes of Newerth


----------



## Powerflower (15. Januar 2010)

^ kenn ich ncht das spiel
< PC INC!
v hat nen pc für mehr als 1500€


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

^ nein
< findet Seether geil
v findet Seether auch geil und hat ein Album von denen.


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

^ kenn ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Spielt jetzt STO Beta
v findet Startrek nicht gut


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

^ lügt
< hat endlich shawnshank geguckt
v hat shanwshank noch nicht geguckt


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Januar 2010)

^ Stimmt
< Geht jetzt Paper Mario (N64) spielen
v Findet Paper Mario (N64) absolut genial


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

^ Ich hab zwar ne N64 aber das Spiel nicht
< geht bald zur THW- Jahresabschlussfeier
v findet das neue Forum toll


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (16. Januar 2010)

^besauft sich an der Jahresabschlussfeier
<Bereitet sich für den Ausgang vor
v Läuft gerne in einem Dirndl rum


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Januar 2010)

^ na klar *ironie*
< chillt grad mitm kumpel und geht gleich rauchen
v raucht auch gern nachts


----------



## Mankind.WWE (18. Januar 2010)

^ rauche nicht mehr
< muss gleich mit Lungenentzündung zum Doc
v Geht mit zum Hurricane


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

^ nö lieber nach wacken
< ist saumüde
v will auch wieder ins bett


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2010)

^ oh ja
< geht jetzt ins bett
v geht jetzt nciht ins bett


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (19. Januar 2010)

^ hat recht 
< geht gleich arbeiten (dämmliche nachtschicht bei der Polizei)
v hab ich mal rausgenommen im Dienst XD


----------



## Senkarios (19. Januar 2010)

^ Mein Handy
< Nur noch 30 min dann endlich Dienstschluss
v Verwendet gern eine andere Schriftart


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

^ eigendlich nicht
< will endlich das wochenende ist
v kann sich mir nur anschließen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

^ stimmt
< is zu faul nen neuen avatar zu suchn
v hat seinen ava auch shcon ewig


----------



## Crystania (21. Januar 2010)

^ wird auch zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
< kann nicht schlafen (und ne der is noch nich so alt ;D)
v kann auch nicht schlafen.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Januar 2010)

^sollte ins bett
< guckt nen film
v mag keine schokolade


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

^ Ist ein Mod *erschreck*
< mag Schokolade nicht so sehr.
v ist KEIN mod


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

^ ja leider :>
< findet Mod sein genau bis zu dem zeitpunt lustig wo er dann arbeiten muss
v mag kein mod sein


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

^ naja öhm ja
< sst schokolade
v guckt gerade keinen film


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

^ wie auch ich bin ja in der arbeit
< trinkt etwas tee in der arbeit
v trinkt auch tee


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2010)

^ stimmt wasser kocht
< liest beim tee schlürfen
v kocht kaffee


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ^ stimmt wasser kocht
> < liest beim tee schlürfen
> v kocht kaffee



^Nö, isst weiße Schokolade
< hat kalte Finger
v war heute als allersrstes auf Buffed.de


----------



## Mankind.WWE (24. Januar 2010)

^ da es meine Startseite ist: Ja

< schaut gerade Scrubs

v liebt ebenfalls Scrubs


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

^ne, mag aber die WWE au XD.
<Ist politisch links orientiert
v hat nen Vokuhila


----------



## Mankind.WWE (24. Januar 2010)

^ lass sie mir grad wuchern also mehr oder weniger xD
< schrammelt ein wenig auf seinem bass
v spielt ebenfalls ein Instrument


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

^ hab ich früher aber irgendwie hats keinen spaß gemacht war wohl das falsche :/
< hat kopfweh
v fühlt sich auch nicht ganz wohl


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2010)

^ Doch eigentlich schon
< Macht jetzt mal ne Ausnahme und postet wiedermal in ein Forenspiel, obwohl < sich eigentlich ne Forenspiel-Abstinenz auferlegt hat, solange so übermässig viel Arbeit ansteht
v Mag keine Abstinenzen und lebt sein Leben kurz, aber heftig aus


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Januar 2010)

^ ich mag es ruhig und gemäßigt
> weiß nich so recht was er machen soll : /
v weiß das auch nich


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2010)

^ Was DU tun sollst? Also ich wüsste tausend Dinge, die ich grad gerne tun würd, aber hab ja auch gleich Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat grad entdeckt, dass Soladra nen Fan hat "awon" und fragt sich, wie sie zu dem gekommen ist
v Kann < das erklären


----------



## Soladra (27. Januar 2010)

^ Er sagt, dass er mich mag
< Telefoniert grade mit dem tollsten Jungen der Welt
v kennt Lethior nicht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

^Ja, brauch ich auch nicht kennen. Und irgendwann wird er nicht mehr der tollste Junge der Welt sein :/. Dr. Sommer Ende.
<Put the gun in my mouth and pull the trigger
 I feel so alive here
 Put the gun in my mouth that tastes so bitter
 I feel so alive here
vIst links eingestellt und weiß ohne zu googeln, aus welchem Lied der Ausschnitt oben kommt.


----------



## Soldier206 (27. Januar 2010)

^ nö kA was das sein soll (also ohne google^^)
< sollte eig schlafen gehen, aber verschwendet seine Zeit hier mit Forenspielen (o.O) und hört Ill Nino
v hat noch nie von der Band gehört, findet sie aber bestimmt toll, nachdem er sich ein Lied angehört hat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ8Cu0lHRWE


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

^ youtube geht auf der arbeit nicht und ich nien ichkenn die band nicht
< friert ohne ende bei dem sauwetter
v ist heut schon ordendlcih gerutscht mit dem auto


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Januar 2010)

^ da ich leider noch keinen führerschein hab hat sich die frage wohl erledigt^^
> ist mächtig angepisst weil schon wieder schnee fällt
v mag diesen üblen sch***schund Schnee


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Januar 2010)

^ ne ich hasse Schnee und den Winter auch^^ soll endlich wieder warm werden
< schaut gerade South Park
v ist wie Eric Cartman aus South Park


----------



## Mankind.WWE (31. Januar 2010)

^einige meiner alten Klasse meinten das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< arbeitet an seinen Praktikumsberichten -.-

v ist ebenfalls Schüler


----------



## TheDoggy (31. Januar 2010)

^ Nope, bin Student. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< Lernt grade trotzdem

v lernt auch


----------



## Soldier206 (31. Januar 2010)

^ öhm ne eig nicht. Aber was machst du im Buffed forum wenn du eig lernst?^^
< weiss nicht mit was er sich heute seine Zeit vertreiben soll
v ist genauso ratlos wie ich


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Januar 2010)

^ jop allerdings ._.
> glaubt er zockt nochmal ne runde oblivion
v spielt heut nen shooter


----------



## Soldier206 (31. Januar 2010)

^ jo mir war so langweilig das ich CSS gezockt hab
< findet hier im Forum ist zur Zeit deutlich viel zu wenig Aktivivät!
v hat heut in der Nase gebohrt und was tolles gefunden.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

^ leider kein rohöl aber dafür ne goldader
< findet auch das  hier im Forum viel zu wenig Aktivivät herrscht
v hat heute keinen bockmehr und will wieder ins bett


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

^hat heute ebefalls keinen Bock mehr
<würde sich auch nur mit Frei begnügen
vhat keine Sinnvollen <^v Beiträge mehr


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

^ über sinn und unsinn lässt sich streiten^^
> muss gleich wieder schnee schippen : /
v lebt in nem tropischen land und kennt keinen schnee


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

^ hat merkwürdige Vorstellungen, wo die Buffies überall so herkommen
< lebt aktuell in einem "Kühlschrank"
v würde gerne in den Tropen leben


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2010)

^ Wer nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Wird ab morgen outgesourct und lässt sich erst irgendwann in ein paar Wochen wieder hier blicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Wird dem Forum weiterhin erhalten bleiben


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

^ klar werd ich dem Forum erhalten bleiben
< findet es schade, das Dava outgesourct wird...
v hofft auch, dass Dava bald zurückkommt


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

^ ou ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< findet es auch schade, das Dava outgesourct wird...
v hofft auch, dass Dava bald zurückkommt


----------



## Soldier206 (11. Februar 2010)

^ ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheiss egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< kam diese woche nie pünktlich zur Schule
v kommt auch öfters zu spät zur Arbeit/Schule


----------



## ibbi (11. Februar 2010)

^ da hast du wirklich recht mein wecker will mich abundzu manchmal einfach nicht aufwecken

< hat grad eben sein wow acc wieder aktiviert und loggt sich ein

v hat liebeskummer


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

^ naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< sitzt wiedermal vor Pc mit Musik laut aufgedreht *g*

v holt auch das maximum aus seinen Boxen raus.


----------



## ibbi (11. Februar 2010)

^ nein leider nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schläft grad wer im nebenzimmer mit kopfschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< spielt wow und langweilt sich grad total...

v muss früh schlafen gehen


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

^ sollte ich, werd ich aber nicht tun *g*

< weiss was ibbi meint mit langeweile in WoW

v überlegt sich, seinen acc wieder zu freezen


----------



## ibbi (11. Februar 2010)

^ erst nachdem ich die ersten 4-5 bosse in icc gesehn hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 < freut sich auf cata und hofft das es dann nich so langweilig is

v spielt wow obwohls in langweilt


----------



## Soldier206 (12. Februar 2010)

^ ne nichtmehr. Hab aufgehört, nachdem ich am Ende eig nachm einloggen nur etwa 10mins lang in sw rumgerannt bin, bissle mit der Gilde gechattet hab und mir überlegt hab was ich machen soll.

< freut sich das er endlich ferien hat

v Hat keine Ferien und ist traurig darüber


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2010)

^ doch, endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<hofft dass sein Mugen 2 morgen kommt und wird sich dann erstmal ans OC machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v schafft SuperPi 1M unter 10 Sekunden


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

^ ich frag mich grad was SuperPi 1M ist...

< ist sich sicher, die 10 Sekunden NICHT zu schaffen

v erklärt mir gleich was das ist


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2010)

^ http://www.computerb...marks/super_pi/ Quasi ein CPU-Benchmark, die CPU rechnet dabei Dezimalstellen von Pi aus und je schneller sie dabei ist desdo besser (1M heisst dass 1 Million Dezimalstellen ausgerechnet werden)
< versucht gerade die Virenüberreste der letzten Lan loszuwerden
v geht heute noch auf eine Lan


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Februar 2010)

^ leider keine lan in aussicht
< liest jetzt noch eragon weiter
v liest keine bücher


----------



## DasX2007 (16. Februar 2010)

^ Sehr, sehr selten.
< Fährt dieses Jahr zur CeBit.
v Würde auch gern dort hin gehen, kann es aber nicht.


----------



## GangsterBoy111 (18. Februar 2010)

^ stimmt nicht
< sitzt den ganzen tag vorm computer
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]v hat auch hungerxD[/font]


----------



## Hellrider (19. Februar 2010)

^nicht um 04:48 Uhr
<geht gleich schlafen
v ist verspielt


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Februar 2010)

^ ja i-wie schon^^
> geht morgen feiern
v verbringt das wochenende mit der familie


----------



## Soldier206 (25. Februar 2010)

^ ne so verzweifelt bin ich noch net^^
< hat heut nur etwa 1 stunde geschlafen, weil er die nacht (fast) durchgemacht hat und morgens um 5:30 ins Kino in den Film "Shutter Island" ging und danach in die Schule
v würde sowas nie machen, will aber auch gerne den Film sehen (zu ner anderen uhrzeit)


----------



## Miss Mojo (9. März 2010)

^ hat recht - sowas würde ich echt nicht tun!
< trinkt gerade den Tee "Innere Ruhe" und probiert das Konzept "Glaube versetzt Berge"!
v hat sich gerad mit seiner Freundin gezofft - es ging um das Fernsehprogramm!


----------



## Neyru (9. März 2010)

^ liegt total daneben, einen freund hab ich nich, und TV is sowieso doof

< macht gerne musik

v macht auch gerne musik


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. März 2010)

^ hat vollkommen recht
< schlägt sich schon seit zwei Tagen mit Kopfschmerzen herum
v ist glücklich das nicht sagen zu können


----------



## DasX2007 (9. März 2010)

^ Stimmt, habe ich sonst recht häufig...
< Müsste mal wieder die Software aktualisieren...
v Arbeitet noch mit Windows XP.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (9. März 2010)

^und bin stolz drauf

< hat 6 Wochen Disco und Konzertverbot

v hat Mitleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krudi (10. März 2010)

^ ist ein böser Bengel :O
< muss Zeit totschlagen wegen Patchkram
v mag Kuchen


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

^ liebe Kuchen
< hofft das bald Feierabend ist
v macht heute frewiillg Überstunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (11. März 2010)

^ hätte das wohl gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hat schon Wochenende!
v ist tierisch neidisch


----------



## Dominau (11. März 2010)

^ da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch WE 
< kaut auf einem flaschen deckel rum.. *om nom nom*
v wird diesen text hier nie lesen!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

^ ich würd niemals den Text lesen...oh mist schon getan T_T
< hört grad In Extremo
v hört auch gern In Extremo


----------



## villain (12. März 2010)

^ hat unrecht. kenne in extremo zwar, aber ist nicht gerade das, was ich sonst so höre
< zieht sich je nach lust und laune lieber irgendwas zwischen rammstein, DeMo, trance, rock oder auch mal klassik rein,  wenn es gerade läuft .. (also weitgefächert)
v guckt komisch bei meinem musikgeschmack


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (16. März 2010)

^ hat seltsame Vorstellungen ... Warum? Jedem das seine.
< ist hundemüde
v ist genauso genervt wie man selbst


----------



## Pepsi07 (16. März 2010)

^ Verwirrt alle mit seiner Rechtschreibung
< Sitzt am Arbeitsplatz
v Isst gerade -.-


----------



## Enira (17. März 2010)

^ scheint trotzdem Zeit zu haben, um auf ein Forenspiel zu antworten ^^
< hat Hunger, isst aber gerade nix
v wartet genauso sehnsüchtig auf den Feierabend wie ich


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

^ Als Schüler habe ich den Feierabend nicht nötig ^_^
< Chillt grad und fängt an sich ein Brot zu machen
v Guckt gerade Family Guy


----------



## Pethry (18. März 2010)

^nö guck nicht mehr viel Fernsehn
< programmiert lieber
v muss morgen früh raus


----------



## Mankind.WWE (20. März 2010)

^Negativ
< gammelt nur rum heut =/
v schaut auch nebenbei fern


----------



## 0815Engel (20. März 2010)

^ Hat recht^^
< Liest nebenbei auch noch
v Spricht etwas japanisch^^


----------



## Jormungand1 (21. März 2010)

^ Wundert sich über neue Sprachkentnisse
< Wartet auf Sommer
v Wird demnächst im Lotto gewinnen


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

^ Nein, das liebliche gegenteil! ^_^
< Guckt grad American Dad
v Blub!


----------



## Neyru (25. März 2010)

^ Nya!

< Hat zuviel lasagne gegessen

v Unya?


----------



## Tschambalaia (25. März 2010)

^ Unya kenn ich nicht^^
< Bald ist wieder Montag, ich hasse Montage!
v Sollte sich mal wieder duschen.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (27. März 2010)

^hab heut morgen geduscht
<hat heut nix zu tun
v hat nen vollen Terminplan


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2010)

^ Ich plane nicht, ich mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< hört grade Bon Jovi
v hört mit überragender Leidenschaft Deutschen Gangsta Rap YO! XP


----------



## Mankind.WWE (31. März 2010)

^ Never
< will gleich erstma das "Aktuelle" Narziss Album durchhören
v hört vorwiegend elektronische Musik


----------



## Mankind.WWE (31. März 2010)

^ Never
< will gleich erstma das "Aktuelle" Narziss Album durchhören
v hört vorwiegend elektronische Musik


----------



## Skillorius (31. März 2010)

^ Hat sogar recht
< danct gern mal 3h am stück
v denkt jetzt bestimmt an drogen '.'


----------



## Tschambalaia (31. März 2010)

^ Hat völlig Recht, mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass ich gerade nicht daran denke, sondern .....*paff-paff-paff*...daran ziehe....*hust-hust*.
< Freut sich auf die Angel-Session am Freitag
v Will den Rekord im Langsam-Kacken brechen.


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

^ nein danke
< Ist total aufgeregt
v Langweilt sich halb tot


----------



## Quentaros (31. März 2010)

^ hab gleich Feierabend, und langweile mich nicht wirklich :-D
< überlegt den Sinn des Freds hier^^
v spannt grade seinem Freund die Freundin aus


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (6. April 2010)

^ Ist n Ar%$ç *neidischbin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Mitten in meiner Abschlussthese (Wirtschaftsschule letztes Jahr) + langweilen + buffed.de
v schwitzt beim Kacken


----------



## Soldus (10. April 2010)

^ Das ist harter Männerschweiß!
< geht jetzt eine Traube essen.
v Kann kein Blut sehen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. April 2010)

^ wundert sich woher der das weiß
< gelangweilt wegen offline loginservern
v ist auch hier weil wow mal wieder nicht geht


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

^nope
<packt gleich Kartons und freut sich aufs Umziehen
v würde auch gern umziehen


----------



## ibbi (17. April 2010)

^ im moment nich da mein letztes ma 2wochen her is
< kann atm kein wow spielen
v würde mir jez gern seine acc daten geben?


----------



## Ralevor (17. April 2010)

^ Träumt zuviel
< Ist gelangweilt
v Springt im Dreieck


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

^ jap =(^_^)=
< Hat sein Hirn wieder Beruhigt
v Mag auch Children of Bodom


----------



## Tade (18. April 2010)

^YES!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Are you dead yet?!
< genießt endlich mal einen freien Sonntag
v sieht manchmal rosa Elefanten


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

^ Besonders beim Braufest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
v blub


----------



## Tade (18. April 2010)

^ BOOM!!! Splash! Boing!! Zoink! PENG!! Klick. KAMUMM! Paff!!!
< lässt sich gleich die Sonne aufs Haupt scheinen
v gammelt heute rum


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

^Willkommen im Club!
< 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wQPNJE2YIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Offizielle Gammelhymne
v gammelt mit!


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

^ Boxxyfan
< Chillt lieber anstatt zu gammeln
v Hat keine Lust auf nervige Kinder die vorm Fenster rumschreien.


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

^ Hat Recht
< Muss sich schon aus Ehrengründen bei CoB anschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Spamt 1mal täglich im Buffed-Forum


----------



## Ulgi (26. April 2010)

^ nich ganz, schaue immer nur vorbei XD
< habe gerad gegessen
v hatt keinen Plan vom Programmieren^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

^ Hab ich auch nich >.<
< Sitzt gerade im Mathe-Informatik Unterricht (Soviel zum Programmieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
v Trinkt gerne Rivella


----------



## Tade (27. April 2010)

^ muss beschämt eingestehen, nicht zu wissen was das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< fährt morgen auf eine 3-tägige Abschlussfahrt der Ausbildung ins wunderschöne Oer-Erkenschwick
v würde gerne an meiner Stelle dahin fahren


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

^ lügt
< möchte wochenende
v lügt auch


----------



## Ralevor (4. Mai 2010)

^ Häufiger als du denkst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Zockt im Informatik-Unterricht Star Craft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v Guckt alle 5min aufs Handy, in der Hoffnung ne SMS erhalten zu haben (und wird enttäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Mai 2010)

^ nicht wirklich oO
< haut seinen Kopf ständig irgendwo gegen.
v kennt Ace Attorney nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Mai 2010)

^ Ich bin google also weiss ich alles
< Kopf->Tisch und hat dämliches Halskratzen
v Mag die Katholische Kirche genausowenig wie ich


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Mai 2010)

^ Hat sowas von recht, gestörter Kinderfickerverein
< Genervt von der Arbeit
v Reportet mich weil ich Kinderficker geschrieben hab...


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

^ Humpelschatzy ich würd dich nie Reporten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< ZEIT DAS SICH WAS DREEEEEEHT [Freut sich auf die WM endlich mal wieder die Schweiz anfeuern zu können]
v Dreht sich während er das liest


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Mai 2010)

^ Bei mir dreht sich wirklich grad, liegt aber nicht an dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Schlecht gelaunt, angepisst, lust alles hinzuschmeißen und n bisschen angetrunken
v Fragt sich vllt warum es mir dreckig geht. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Mai 2010)

^ tu ich auch....was los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< weiter immer weiter Drehn...
v dreht sich mit mir!


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (10. Mai 2010)

^erzeugt mit seiner Dreherei ein schwarzes Loch, welches sofort implodiert.
<dreht sich so schnell, dass ein schwarzes Loch im schwarzen Loch entsteht, was dazu führt das der Benzinpreis steigt.
v hat kein Geld für Benzin und sitzt deswegen in der Pampa fest.

Onkel Edith sagt: Kommasetzung fötöwö!


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2010)

^ Doch hat < 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Hat heute tatsächlich das erste Mal seit nem Jahr oder so kurz Zeit für Forenspiele (da < auf jemanden warten muss, der offenbar erst am Nachmittag erscheint und ohne diese Person kein Weiterkommen möglich ist...)
v Ist unglaublich fleissig


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

^ total *hust*
< freut sich aufs verlängerte wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v hat kein verlängertes wochenende


----------



## Skatero (13. Mai 2010)

^ Nein weil das Wochenende nicht verlängert werden kann.
< schaut gerade TV Total
v schaut auch TV Total


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. Mai 2010)

^ Nö auch nicht geschaut

< Zockt gleich SC 2 Beta

v Auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2010)

^ Gerade nicht!
< Drückt grad beim [Un]freundlichen Herrn Hiepko im Informatikunterricht die Schulbank
v Rettet mich aus Hiepkos' Klauen!


----------



## refload (18. Mai 2010)

^ hab Ihn hoffentlich retten können
< braucht driiiiingend neuen Kaffee
v wird der Azubi sein, der meinen Kaffee holen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2010)

^ bewirft das Forum mit Papierkügelchen

v konnte ausweichen



...

leider wurde < kritisch vom Kügelchen kritisch getroffen und ist tot umgefallen :<


----------



## Leikath (28. Mai 2010)

^ fängt an zu schimmeln< lacht ^ aus ;Dv mag katzenbabys ..


----------



## Drackun (30. Mai 2010)

^ ja mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< Mag Splinter Cell und zoggt Aion

v Ist bestimmt ein WoW Süchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (30. Mai 2010)

^gw.

< kann nicht schlafen.. sauer ins bett gehn klappt einfach nicht >.<

v isst gerne kinder.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2010)

^ neee
< hälp Hiepko! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
v Wünscht sich wie ich auch nen Kaffee


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

^mag keinen kafffe, tut mir lei
<hat ich gerade ne Blausäurevergiftung geholt
v will wissen wie das passiert ist


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

^ hört sich interessant an   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Ich bin wieder da   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

v kennt mich sicherlich nicht von früher


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

^sicher doch
< hat zu viele mandeln gegessen 
v weiß,dass mandeln Blausäure enthalten


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

^ jap das wusste 

< fragt sich wie viele kilos du verdrückt hast

v mag ab jetzt keine Mandeln mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

^doch ich mag sie immer noch
< hat bloß 300g verdrücjkt, hat aber trotzdem Bauchweh
v hatte noch nie ne Vergiftung


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

^ right

< hat grad den Schreibtisch geputzt & aufgeräumt und gleich geht es raus zum spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v will bestimmt mitkommen zum Spielplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

^wenn ich auf die schaukel darf
< mag schaukeln
v schaukelt auch gern, obwohl schon erwachsen


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2010)

^ Bin noch nicht wirklich erwachen und schaukeln tu ich eigentlich auch nicht so gern.
< Spielt League of Legends
v hat gerade gegessen


----------



## Silmyiél (2. Juni 2010)

^ 26er Salami + Schinken für 4,20 < ist nicht satt v hält den Preis für ...


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. August 2010)

^ hat langeweile....
< hält den Preis für.... die größte einfallslosigkeit
v hat was gutes zu abend gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisphoenix (30. August 2010)

^ Abendessen ist bei mir schwer zu definieren
< durchstöbert gerade die Foren
v schläft gerne


----------



## Sunyo (31. August 2010)

^ sehr gerne, und vor allem lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< geht gleich schlafen
v ist frühaufsteher


----------



## Sagito (31. August 2010)

^
 Tori Black

<Ashlynn Brooke

	v
 Tory Lane


----------



## Alion (18. September 2010)

^ Was? Muss man die kennen? Hat glaube ich ein sprung in der Schüssel
< Springt jetzt auch gleich auf die Schüssel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v Hat heute noch nicht Geduscht


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

^ Stimmt, ich geh abends duschen. Werden meine Haare heute eben zweimal gewaschen, war vorhin beim Friseur.

- Hat heute auf den Cent genau für 20 &#8364; Lebensmittel eingekauft. Das muss mir erstmal einer nachmachen!

v Guckt morgen Abend gepflegt Dr. House


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

^ so halb, ist schwer Two and a halfe Man und House gleichzeitig zu schauen :/

< hat keine Lust auf die Fahrschule :<

v haut sich gleich hin.


----------



## Kuya (6. Oktober 2010)

^ Ne sorry.. ich hasse Schlafen, außer in Gesellschaft. 

<Ist ziemlich generft von der selbstgefälligen ignoranz der Handelschannel-Spammer

v könnte (genauso wie ich) jetzt nen dreifachen hochprozentigen vertragen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

^ hatte schon nen dreichfachen 

< freut sich aufs MCR-Konzert

v schaut grad TV...


----------



## Multiverres (7. Oktober 2010)

^ Nee momentan nicht.

&#9668; Hat Durst auf Cola


v hat langeweile


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

^ holt sich grad ne cola

< hat langeweile

v ist ein alien


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

^ Niemals :O

< guckt grad How I Met Your Mother

v hat noch NIE WoW gespielt o.O


----------



## schneemaus (23. November 2010)

^ Doch, drei Jahre lang.

< Hört gerade "Raise your Glass" von P!nk

v Hat eine Katze.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (1. Dezember 2010)

^ wünschte, sie wäre Pink
< hat schon wider kein Feuerzeug dabei
v schuldet mir noch 50 Euro


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Dezember 2010)

^ hab die mit Deinen 100€ Schulden verrechnet
< geht heut Abend in die Kneipe
v steht auf Justin Bieber


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Dezember 2010)

^ never ever 
< braucht neue Wintersachen 
v  geht nie ohne Mütze


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Dezember 2010)

^ und zwar mit der Mütze von Ellesmere's Avatar
< guckt den Schneeflocken zu
v popelt in der Nase


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Dezember 2010)

Meine Mütze bekommst du nie  

btt:
^ selten und nur wenn´s erfolgsversprechend ist  
< Hat kalte Ohren 
v möcht gerad vorm Kamin sitzen


----------



## Luminesce (1. Dezember 2010)

^ oh ja.. und wie gerne 


< Hat sich in eine Decke gekuschelt

v Fiel heute auf die Nase


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2010)

^ wurde von einer hübschen Frau gerettet
< isst grad ne Nuss-Stange
v will 2 Wochen offline bleiben


----------



## Euphemia (2. Dezember 2010)

^schneidet meine Internetleitung durch damit ich 2 Wochen offline bleibe
< stopft sich gerade mit Nüsschen und Schokolade voll
v hat heute verschlafen und wird er Morgen nochmals tun


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Dezember 2010)

^ will heute noch in den Buchladen
< hat heut keine Lust zum arbeiten 
v fährt sein Auto noch mit Sommerreifen


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

^ schlittert durch den Schnee
< sehnt sich das Wochenende herbei
v will mir heut einen ausgeben


----------



## Euphemia (3. Dezember 2010)

^Orangensaft trinkt er am liebsten
<hat kalte Ohren und spiel jetzt WoW
v schläft mit Plüschteddy in einem Bett


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2010)

^ mit nem pinken Plüschteddy   
< schaut nu Scary Movie 4,3&2
v findet Schnee toll


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

^ ja vor Allem das Schnee schippen..oO
< futtern grad ne Nussstange
v will Veganer(in) werden


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Dezember 2010)

^ isst Fleisch morgens, mittags und abends.
< hat bald Urlaub.
v hat auch bald Urlaub


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

^wenn bald März 2011 ist...
< hat n neuen Fernseher und wird es allen tagelang erzählen, ob se wollen oder nicht
v hat am Wochenende zu viel Glühwein getrunken


----------



## Euphemia (6. Dezember 2010)

^War im Schwimmbad
< ärgert sich über Amazon 
v Sein Pc stürzt ab und geht 3 Wochen nicht mehr


----------



## Luminesce (6. Dezember 2010)

^Zum glück hab ich einen mac

< hat grad geduscht, frisch für cata!

v Hat was vergessen


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2010)

^vergisst immer was
< holt sich heut abend Cata...oder morgen...keinen Stress...
v muß sich heute wieder waschen - eine Woche ist rum...^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Dezember 2010)

^ findet heute Abend oder morgen einen vollkommen verwüsteten MM/Saturn/Gamestop vor, bei dem Cataclysm ausverkauft ist.
< hofft, daß er mehr Glück hat.
v spielt gar kein WoW, so daß ihn/sie das gar nich interessiert


----------



## Euphemia (8. Dezember 2010)

^lebt in einer Parallelwelt in der keiner WoW spielt
< hatte gerade einen Kampf mit ihrem Mittagessen
v hat vor lauter Cata spielen den Zug zur Arbeit verpasst und hat sich dann krank gemeldet


----------



## schneemaus (9. Dezember 2010)

^ schließt wohl von sich auf andere ^^
< fährt gleich ins Krankenhaus
v musste heute bei dem megavielen Schnee auf den Straßen auch Auto fahren


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

^ hat Winterreifen also kein Problem
< muß noch ein 10m HDMI Kabel kaufen - das wird wieder teuer
v isst heut mal wieder zu ungesund


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Dezember 2010)

^ Jau kann sein 
< Geht diese komische Siggi aufn Sack da sich die Bilder stapeln.
v Findet es schade das der Schnee am schmelzen ist.


----------



## Euphemia (13. Dezember 2010)

^haha nein bin froh 
< macht einen Freudentanz weil der Schnee weg ist 
v findet heute alles doof und wäre am liebsten daheim geblieben


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

^ jo dann könnt ich weiter mim neuen TV spielen
< sucht sich aber erst nach Weihnachen ne andere Signatur^^
v hat Hunger auf Gurkensalat


----------



## Luminesce (17. Dezember 2010)

^ fast, Petersiliensalat
< Versucht mal wieder Mangas zu zeichnen
v Schiebt Aufgaben von heute gerne auf morgen


----------



## Euphemia (19. Dezember 2010)

^verwechselt mich da mit sich
<spielt gerade wow
v isst einen Salat mit Hühnchenstreifen


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2010)

^ Habe noch nie in meinem Leben welchen gegessen

< Ist heute mit den Mathekorrekturen fertig geworden, und muss nun Stunden aufschreiben

v Geht immernoch zur Schule


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

^ is schon seit 6 Jahren nich mehr in der Schule, schoen waer's...

> wuenscht sich ein neues Auto um moeglichst unbeschadet durch den Winter zu kommen...

 l is diesen winter richtig fies hingefallen
 l
\/ 

(mein handy hat keinen pfeil nach unten sorry  )


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2010)

^ Nö und das ist auch gut so!
< Hat Urlaub und kann nicht mehr schlafen.
v Hat noch kein Weihnachtsgeschenk besorgt.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Dezember 2010)

^ wollte das am 24. früh machen...
< denkt mit WoW für immer aufzuhören
v beschmeißt die Leute immer vom Versteck aus mit Schneebällen


----------



## Euphemia (20. Dezember 2010)

^ kann anscheinend Gedanken lesen (Meine Schwester musste am Donnerstagabend dran glauben als sie vom Bus kam)
< freut sich auf den 23.12 weil sie dann endlich Ferien hat
v hatte heute früh einen Wutanfall bei dem sein Fernseher in dir Brüche ging


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. Dezember 2010)

^ ist hinterhältig
< würde seinem Fernseher keinen Draht krümmen
v rutscht heute noch mindestens dreimal aus


----------



## Euphemia (22. Dezember 2010)

^wünscht anderen manchmal schlechtes (haha bin nicht ausgerutsch trotz Turnschuhen auf Eis)
< Freut sich auf Morgen, 12 Uhr wenn sie endlich Ferien hat
v Hat sich heute so erschreckt dass ihm/ihr der Kaffee aus der Hose ausgekippt ist


----------



## Emrath (22. Dezember 2010)

^*wisch,rubbel, so ein mist* 
<hat ab morgen URLAUB!!!
v hat gewartet bis ein passender vorposter was schreibt


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2010)

^ Nö, tut mir Leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen.
< Ist immernoch Fasziniert von dem Film Apokalypse Now.
v Hat ihn auch gesehen.


----------



## Kuya (29. Dezember 2010)

^ stimmt, sogar schon 2 mal.

< freut sich schon auf den Gehaltseingang, um es wieder mit beiden Händen zum Fenster rauszuwerfen

v kann auch nicht mit Geld umgehen.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Dezember 2010)

^ du kennst mich gut genug  geld verplempern hab ich in den genen

< hat schon wieder angst vorm naechsten monatsende ^^

\/ freut sich genauso wenig auf silvester wie ich...


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2010)

^ stimmt nicht denn alles ist für den Besuch schon vorbereitet
< geht heute (!) Abend auf ne Hochzeit 
v will morgen um Mitternacht im Buffed-Forum posten...wie öde :-)


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

^ wenn ich dann Alkohol-technisch noch dazu in der Lage bin, (ich glaube nicht ).

< hat noch immer keinen Plan was er Partytechnisch an Sylvester machen will. 

v Wird Sylvester verschlafen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

^ da ich mit Freundin feier wohl nicht...

< wird Sylvester nüchtern bleiben ... 

v ist total cool


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte ja nicht so dicht hintereinander Posten, aber du lässt mir mit der Vorlage einfach keine Wahl.

^ Ohh Jaa.. 

< weiß nicht ob er sich Amaretto oder Rum in den Kaffee schütten soll.

v ist mit abstand am coolsten (und wehe du Postest jetzt nicht Eg0 ).


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2010)

^ muhaha wenn du mich kennen würdest....
< postet jetzt getarnt als Ego
v wird morgen Nacht einen Knaller in die Hose gesteckt bekommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

^ je nach dem, wat du mit Knaller meinst nä 
< Hat sich ne 10er Packung Knallerbsen gekauft \o/
v ist Pazifist


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2010)

^ Jein. Ich stehe Neutral dazu!
< Feiert Silvester doch jetzt Allein 
v Stösst für mich an am 31.12 um 23:59


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Dezember 2010)

^ ich werd an dich denken ^^
< mag silvester nicht 
v fühlt sich morgen schlecht


----------



## Dominau (31. Dezember 2010)

^ Werden wir morgen ja sehn 
< Freut sich auf sein Bier
v Hat kein bier !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

^ hat doch Bier, wird die nächsten Tage aber nix trinken Q.Q
< muss morgen zum Seminar
v ist grade total beschissen drauf...


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Januar 2011)

^ ja denn hat sich heut früh mim Auto festgefahren
< Schnee Schnee ich kann nicht mehr.....waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh 
v geht heut abend nackt durch die Stadt


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Januar 2011)

^ hättest Du wohl gern  
< sitzt in einem kalten Büro
v macht sich gerade "warme Gedanken"


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (3. Januar 2011)

^ hat die warmen Gedanken wohl nötiger @kaltes Büro
< hofft, daß der Wagen genau so von selbst aus der Parklücke herausrutscht, wie er hineingeerutscht ist
v hat sich vorgenommen, dieses Jahr weniger zu spielen


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Januar 2011)

^ stimmt darum kein WoW mehr
< ißt gleich Schnitzel + Salat
v muß 5 Kilo abnehmen


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

^ Bloß nicht, dann würde man mich als Magersüchtig abstempeln und in eine Klinik einweisen. 

< ist seit dem 1. extrem Erkältet, und hat seine Nasenschleimhäute bereits im Garten beerdigt.

v hätte nichts dagegen wenn Sylvester 1x im Monat wäre.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (6. Januar 2011)

^ hätte mal lieber ne Nasendusche probieren sollen.
< meint, daß die Vorfreude auf Silvester verschwinden würde, wenn man es zu oft feiert
v kann ohne Licht nich einschlafen


----------



## Kuya (6. Januar 2011)

^ uääh Tageslicht... geh weg... geeeh weeeeg! 
 Naja, bin totaler Nachtmensch und trage an hellen Tagen eigentlich sogar immer Sonnenbrillen, ich kann bei Licht nichtmal nen Film schauen oder Zocken, geschweige denn Schlafen, dafür seh ich selbst in einem Stockdunklen Wald wunderbar, die Augen haben sich an die dunkelheit gewöhnt, dafür beißt Licht in den Augen. 

< Mampft gerade eine seltsam anmutende Suppe, die mir meine verehrte Frau Erzeugerin bei ihrem kleinen Besuch vorbeigebracht hat. 
 schmeckt skuril, sieht noch skuriler aus, aber wirkt wahre Wunder. 

v hätte auch gerne das Rezept für die geheime Zaubersuppe meiner Erzeugerin.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Januar 2011)

^ klar ich koche nämlich gerne
< hat letztes Wochenende Schnitzel mit bayr. Kartoffelsalat gemacht
v wir heut abend um 21 H ins Bett gehen


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Januar 2011)

^ nicht wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.
< hat sich heut morgen fast lang gemacht (Dank Eisregen!)
v hat gleich Feierabend.


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Januar 2011)

^ hat gleich wieder Feierabend
< ißt heut Abend Raclette
v ißt nur ne 5 Minuten Terrine...


----------



## Kuya (7. Januar 2011)

^ ja, chinesiche Suppenterine (ist nach 3 Minuten schon fertig Huhn und Curry for the win). 

< ist gerade aufgesanden, und trink zum Frühstück ein Glas Rotwein! (Ich bin ja so Dekadent.. ).

v hat gerade totale Langeweile.


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

^nö- hab schon WE und da habsch nie Langeweile^^
< trinkt schon das 1. Feierabendbier ^^
v ärgert sich, weil noch am Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

^ Nö war heut nich arbeiten 

< liegt immer noch im Bett 

heißt Kuya und hat Bock später was zu machen... 
 l
\/


----------



## Kuya (7. Januar 2011)

^ Da stimme ich beidem voll und ganz zu 

< War seine Eltern besuchen und hat ernuet begriffen das es hoffnungslose Zeitverschwendung ist! 

v ißt Heute ne Pizza zu Abend!


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2011)

^jo eventuell
< fotografiert momentan alles was vor die Linse kommt
v will auch gern fotografiert werden


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

^ Ja, als "Langhaar-Model für den EMP-Katalog, beworben hab ich mich schon, und nicht nur dort.
 Wär auch nicht das erste mal das mir sowas gelingt. Hab schonmal vor einigen Jahren für Neckermann und Otto gemodelt. 

< Hatt vor 10 Minuten die Zeugen Jehovas an der Haustür abgewimmelt und ist sich Gewiss, dass die hier nie wieder Klingeln werden.

v iist auch Anhänger des Atheismus.


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Januar 2011)

^ irgendwie schon 
< hat noch nie Zeugen Jehovas abwimmeln müssen die kommen zum Glück gar nicht erst
v will unbedingt ein Foto von Kuya als Model sehen !


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. Januar 2011)

Falls Kuya eine sexy Schwedin mit japanischen Wurzeln, naturroten Haaren und grünen Augen ist, gerne - ansonsten nein danke...

^ Fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad
< kaut Kaugummis so lange bis sie sich auflösen
v ist ne ganz patente Frau


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> v will unbedingt ein Foto von Kuya als Model sehen !






Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Falls Kuya eine sexy Schwedin mit japanischen Wurzeln, naturroten Haaren und grünen Augen ist, gerne - ansonsten nein danke...
> 
> ^ Fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad
> < kaut Kaugummis so lange bis sie sich auflösen
> v ist ne ganz patente Frau



...ich bin ja auch kein Unterwäsche Model... 
und so wie ich im EMP oder ähnlichen Katalogen abgelichtet werden würde, 
sehe ich auch aus, wenn ich Sonntag Morgens Brötchen holen gehe. 
Ist "jenen unter Euch, die den Katalog lesen", schonmal aufgefallen, dass die für den ganzen Katalog nur 3-4 verschiedene Models haben,
obwohl die Bezahlung im Vergleich zum Arbeitsaufwand nach deren Aussage eigentlich Top ist?
Wundert mich, dass es da so wenig Bewerber gibt. 
Aber ist ja nur von Vorteil für mich.

Ach "von hinten" wurde ich schon einige male von "älteren Mitbürgern" für ne Frau gehalten.
Mich hat sogar schonmal ne Oma in der U-Bahn von hinten auf die Schulter getippt, und gefragt: "junges Mädel, würden sie mir vielleicht helfen meinen Einkaufswagen rauszutragen?"
Der Gesichtsausdruck von ihr, als ich mich dann umdrehte war unbezahlbar.^^

^ will seine vollschlanke Figur auch in engen Lederklamotten betonen. 

< Raucht schon die 10. Zigarette seit 12 Uhr, und ist immernoch ziemlich "durch den Wind", wegen dem Traum den er hatte. 

v hat Lust, mit Kuya heute ein paar Bier zu Kippen.


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Januar 2011)

^ mit männlichen Models trink ich nicht...
< will Urlaub
v will auch Urlaub


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Ich mag den Begriff "Model" irgendwie nicht, nennen wir es lieber "Lebender Werbeartikel für alternative bekleidungsformen". 

^ Oh ja, ich brauch wirklich dringend Urlaub um mich von all dem Urlaub zu erholen, Urlaub ist einfach sooo anstrengend.
 (November die Resturlaubstage verballert -> Dezember Umzugsurlaub genommen, dann Krankgeschrieben, dann Kündigung -> Warten auf meine Weiterbildung im Februar (oder war's März!? ich muss mal die	
 Unterlagen raussuchen xD) -> ich hab 3 Monate Urlaub am Stück wenn man so will. 

< ist vor 15 Minuten aufgestanden, und sucht verzweifelt seine Zigaretten, (irgenwo muss ich die Gestern doch hingeschmissen haben ).

v sucht auch ständig irgendwelche Dinge, die er vor kurzem noch hatte, und nicht mehr weiß, wo sie jetzt sind.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2011)

^ japp - sozusagen das kreative chaos in person
< hat den idealen Link für Kuya gefunden Kuya link^^
v hat heute noch die gleiche Unterwäsche an, wie gestern^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

^ nope ...
< hat grad voll die gute Laune...
v steht auf Frauen...


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Januar 2011)

^oh jaaaaaa
< kocht heut abend irgendwas mit Schweinefilet...
v wird sich morgen verlieben


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2011)

^ ich hoffe nicht!
< liest gerad ein schönes Buch.
v ist gerad frisch verliebt.


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Januar 2011)

^ ja in eine neue Spiegelreflexkamera ---jaaa Männer können sich in technische Dinge verlieben so wie Frauen in Handtaschen !
< lutscht Fishermans Friend
v will heut Abend fasten


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> < hat den idealen Link für Kuya gefunden Kuya link^^



Ach Mist, der Link endet bei mir in einer Fehlermeldung.
Ich versuch gleich mal raus zu finden, woran das liegen könnte. 

^ ne mit fasten das wurde heute nix.
 War den ganzen Tag am fasten, und hab unmengen Deko-Artikel für meine Wohnung eingekauft.
 hab vor ner halben Stunde eins von diesen ominösen: 
"XXL-Schnitzeln mit Bratkartoffeln und Schinkenwürfeln in Pfefferrahmsoße" gegessen, ~Yammi~. 

< ist durch Ellesmere's Link gerade eingefallen, dass er seit 4 Tagen nicht mehr am Briefkasten war. 

v macht sich jetzt auch einen großen "Eiskaffee mit Amaretto ~on the Rocks~" (inkl. geschlängeltem Cocktail-Strohhalm).


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Januar 2011)

^ lieber nicht mag keinen Eiskaffee und Amaretto kann man besser so trinken
< XXL Schnitzel klingt gut für heut mittag....
v fand daß Inception der beste Film des Jahres 2010 war...


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Januar 2011)

^ehrlich gesagt nein, ich bin bei dem Film eingeschlafen.
< fährt zur zeit mit dem Fahrrad ins Büro.
v wünscht sich einen neuen Monitor.

@kuya
Gestern nachmittag ging der Link noch, nun bekomm ich auch eine Fehlermeldung. War ein Link für EMP, die suchen zurzeit Werbedarsteller^^


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> ^ehrlich gesagt nein, ich bin bei dem Film eingeschlafen.
> < fährt zur zeit mit dem Fahrrad ins Büro.
> v wünscht sich einen neuen Monitor.
> 
> ...



Achso, naja die Fotomappe und Bewerbungszeug ging schon vor ner Woche raus.
bei "Aderlass" hab ich mich auch beworben.^^
(Hab früher auch mal für Neckermann und Otto gearbeitet, ist wirklich ne feine Möglichkeit sich was dazu zu verdienen,
wenn man aufgrund von Fortbildung nur wenig Freizeit für extra-Arbeiten aufbringen kann, (und will, weil man ja auch noch ein Leben hat^^), aber etwas extra Geld benötigt).
Außerdem bekomm ich dann vermutlich ein wenig Rabbat auf Kleidungsartikel von denen. *Grins*.

(Inception fand ich auch etwas enttäuschend. Was mich irgendwie mitgerissen hatte, aber das lag vermutlich an den Medikamenten oder dem Alkohol, war Avatar,
schon traurig, wie dieser Resen-Lebens-Baum da verschwunden ist).


^ Neuen Monitor hab ich erst gekauft, aber ein zweiten würde ich mir wünschen, damit ich nebenbei Buffed und Co. laufen lassen kann. 

< Hat Gestern noch über Aspirin und Kopfschmerzen geredet, und hat Heute zur Strafe welche bekommen und keine Aspirin mehr daheim.

v Hast Kopfschmerzen auch wie die Pest, weil sie beim denken stören.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

^ ja genau, allerdings hindern mich meine eher am schlafen denken tu ich eh kaum... ^^

< hat ein technik problem und macht dadurch die ganze zeit doppelpost OHNE das sie schuld daran hat...


heißt auch ego und ist sein doppelpost?
  l
 \/


(@ kuya: so n wettbewerb für emp models läuft auch grad auf faceb. guck dir mal das profil von der simone an da fällste vom stuhl ^^ )


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2011)

^ ne heiße Dracun von und zu und bin nicht dein Doppelpost 
< hat grad tierische Langeweile
v hat grad keine langeweile oder?


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> (@ kuya: so n wettbewerb für emp models läuft auch grad auf faceb. guck dir mal das profil von der simone an da fällste vom stuhl ^^ )



Wie was, Wettbewerb`?, für 'nen Katalog? seit wann, was zum Teufel!? Deutschland sucht den Super Gothic oder was!? 
(Hätte vielleicht doch nix in ein Forum schreiben sollen, wenn da plötzlich so ein Andrang ist). 
Hoffe wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst, gilt auch bei denen, (und naja, ansonsten hab ich noch 2-3 Alternativen, wenn die da auch noch aufkreuzen, dann "Auf ich Lamok"). 

Und wieso auch noch Simone.. (Na toll, am Ende auch noch Claudi.. dann will ich da aber nicht Arbeiten, und am ende nerfen die mich auch noch mit ihren Bildern "im" Katalog). 
Jetzt sehen wir uns so gut wie garnich mehr, und trotzdem klauen die meine Ideen! (Paranoid umdreh* Spione.. überall, irgendwo.. ich werde verfolgt). 


^ Langeweile? was ist das? 

< Ist total entsetzt das Jahrelang kein Schwein sich beim EMP bewirbt und man im ganzen Katalog immer die selben 3 Gesichter sieht, und "Urpötzlich" gibts da 'ne DSDSG-Staffel auf Facebook! 

v ist jetzt ne Rinds-Curry (mit Extra-Extra Curry^^).


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Januar 2011)

^ mir egal ob Rind oder Schwein, nur ohne Darm sollte sie sein
< muss mal wieder zum Friseur
v schneidet sich die Fingernägel mit den Zähnen


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> ^ mir egal ob Rind oder Schwein, nur ohne Darm sollte sie sein
> < muss mal wieder zum Friseur
> v schneidet sich die Fingernägel mit den Zähnen



^ nene, dafür bin ich mir dann doch zu Eitel. 
(Je nachdem wohin ich Feiern gehe, und worauf ich Jagd mache, lakiere ich sie mir sogar schwarz, ist bei mir aber nicht standard weils ein "Mehraufwand" ist). 

< ist es heute nacht gelungen, mittels von Eg0 empfohlenen Tipps bezüglich "Klarträumen", die Kontrolle an sich zu reißen, schon interessant wozu etwas mentale Vorbereitung, 
 Willenskraft und Logik in der Lage sind.
 (Bin Eg0 dafür zu großem Dank verpflichtet! -*Huldvoll verbeug*). 

v hat nur zur Hälfte verstanden, wovon genau ich da eigntlich rede.


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Januar 2011)

^wenn es wenigstens die Hälfte wär...*seufz*
< vermutet, daß Kuya das Ego von Ego ist...oder so...
v wir heut abend mit Freunden weggehn, einiges trinken, neue Leute kennenlernen, feiern, länger machen als geplant, woanders aufwachen und nicht mehr wissen was heute Nacht war, dann in Erklärungsnot geraten gegenüber der Frundin/des Freundes


----------



## Kuya (15. Januar 2011)

^ Abesehen davon das ich nicht in ner Beziehung bin, und keine Erklärungsnot habe, 
 wäre der Abend Optimal, wenn er "exakt" so ablaufen würde! 
 ( ...ach... wäre es nicht viel "logischer" wenn "Ego" das "Ego" von Kuya wäre, heißt ja immerhin Ego?) 

< Hat keinen Plan was er jetzt Essen sollte, und ist verärgert darüber, dass sein DEAMON-TOOLS streikt? 

v Wohnt auch in FFM, läuft uns Heute Abend im "Final Destination Club" über den Weg, und besäuft sich dann mit uns die ganze Nacht lang an der Bar!


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Januar 2011)

^ ich weis nicht mal was FFM ist?! 
< guckt heut abend DSDS 

v findet DSDS voll Assi und versteht nicht, wie man sowas gucken kann^^


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2011)

^ richtig, versteh ich wirklich nicht 
< erklärt Ellesmere das FFM Frankfurt am Main bedeutet
v kennt John Sinclair nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Januar 2011)

^ doch wissen ja, interessieren nein... 

< war heute im stadion und ist empört über die schlechteste leistung der saison von ihrer mannschaft -.-


ist kein hannover 96 fan ^^
 l
 l
\/


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

^ stimmt, kennt aber welche die sich momentan n Ast freuen und sogar gestern die Videotext-Tabelle geknipst haben...*knips*
< wollte eig. nach FFM fahren am Freitag Abend aber unsere Freunde kommen nun zu uns...
v will ein Foren-Treffen in FFM organisieren


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2011)

^ äääähhhhhm........ nein!

< Hast Semaphore unter Unix

v Muss dieses Jahr zum TÜV


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

^ *guckt nach* nö alles gut
< trinkt schon die 4. Tasse Tee
v hat auch soviel Durst


----------



## Kuya (18. Januar 2011)

^ Jup, könnte 'nen ganen See aussaufen! 

< leidet unter Partyentzug und brauch umgehend eine exzessive, laute, alkoholüberflutete Party, oder ein Konzert!

v kann das näcste Wochenende auch kaum erwarten!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2011)

^ trinke keinen Kaffee... :O
< überlegt sich eine E-Gitarre zuzulegen...
v hat schon ne E-Gitarre


----------



## Kuya (18. Januar 2011)

^ sogar schon 2, weil mein Vater mir die schenken (bei mir verstecken) musste, damit meine Mutter nicht ausratet, weil er daheim (bei denen) noch 4 andere hat. 

< hat von der elenden Kälte die Nase voll. 

v wünscht sich auch endlich T-Shirt/Cabrio/Grillparty/Freibad Wetterbedingungen.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Januar 2011)

^ oh ja ab +20C fängt das Leben an....
< hat auch eine E-gitarre + 1 Akustische, sind aber schon angestaubt :-(
v will heut Abend ne Jam-Session machen und richtig abrocken


----------



## Kuya (24. Februar 2011)

^ sollte mit mir zusammen Jammen! 

< hat auch eine E-Gitarre 

v will sich uns als Drummer anschließen!


----------



## jolk (24. Februar 2011)

^ weiß wohl nicht, dass ich kein taktgefühl habe
<hat gerade gemerkt, dass er gestern ausversehen seine facharbeit überspeichert hat
v lacht mich dafür aus


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Februar 2011)

^ nein
< muss um 1 Uhr nachts noch abwaschen 
v hat das Glück nicht abwaschen zu müssen!


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Februar 2011)

^ stimmt ich bin der Abtrockner im Hause
< geht heut abend fett essen mit Kunden und kann zu Fuß hin...prost !
v will heut auch essen gehen


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Februar 2011)

^ nein, das war ich gestern. Heute gehts auf ne private Semester´s-Out-Party
< Soll bei dieser Party verkuppelt werden :x
v Hat seine/ihr aktuelle/letzte Frau/Freundin/Partnerin bzw. Mann/Freund/Partner anders kennen gelernt und möchte mich für 10 Optionen in einem Satz erwürgen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2011)

^ jaein, war auf ner Weihnachtsfeier. hätte wissen müssen, dass Beziehungen unter Arbeitskollegen tödlich sind (besonders wenn sie in die Brüche gehen ) 
< hat erstmal genug von Beziehungen und überlegt sich stattdessen ne XBox 360 zuzulegen... 
v hat ne XBox 360 ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Februar 2011)

^stimmt - seit letzten Weihnachten zusammen mit der Kinect.
< braucht eine neue Geschirrspülmaschine.
v schlägt mir das "ultimative, muss man unbedingt haben Spiel" vor.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. Februar 2011)

^ hmmm, Counterstrike !! Für die xBox fällt mir nix ein 

< hat keine xBox

v hat auch keine xbox


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Februar 2011)

^stimmt bin PS3ler
< freut sich auf Killzone 3
v findet daß Ballerspiele die Wurzel allen Übels ist !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2011)

^ kommt drauf an welchen Übels  da gibt es ja auch noch WoW 

< hat bald Urlaub

v hatte erst Urlaub


----------



## Hackseputt (28. Februar 2011)

^ nee hab bald Ferien

< Freut sich derbst auf die Ferien !!

v geht auch noch zur Schule


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. März 2011)

^ Ne, das Abi hab ich schon länger in der Tasche 
< snackt gleich noch n belegtes Brötchen
v isst Abends keine Kohlenhydrate mehr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2011)

^ ähm... doch ^^

< hat heute FREI!!!!

v hatte/hat heute nicht frei


----------



## Wolfmania (1. März 2011)

^stimmt :-(
< aber am Freitag...
v findet Justin Bieber süß


----------



## Ellesmere (1. März 2011)

^sicher - fast alle Babys sind doch niedlich  
< isst gerad eine Tütensuppe
v hat heute einen Praktikanten


----------



## Hackseputt (1. März 2011)

^ nee, leider nicht... wär aber schön, der könnte für mich im unterricht aufpassen xD

< sollte jetzt Bio lernen

v muss jetzt nicht Bio lernen


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. März 2011)

^ Ne, aber Personalmanagement
< macht sich den Rest vom Mittagessen warm
v isst rohe Eier mit Ketchup zu Abend


----------



## Kaosu (1. März 2011)

^ Ne, heut mal nicht. =D Sandwich mit Tomatenmark war mal wieder nötig.
< haut sich gleich hin 
v wird morgen im Lotto gewinnen und den Gewinnschein verlieren =o


----------



## Wolfmania (2. März 2011)

^ oh ja habe mal wieder gelottet aber den Gewinnschein gaaanz nah bei mir für die 2,50€ :-)
< hat heute früh einen großen roten Ball am Himmel gesehen, super Anblick auf die Sonne bei -3 Grad
v mag auch Naturschauspiele


----------



## Alion (14. März 2011)

^ Naturschauspiele ja, sofern sie mir nix tun und ich genug abstand dazu habe um sie zu bewundern.
< Setzt sich seit 5 Jahren das erste mal wieder mit Linux auseinander
v Steht auf Pinguine


----------



## Wolfmania (14. März 2011)

^ jo sind witzige Tiere
< wird heut mittag chinesisch essen *mjam*
v isst auch gern chinesisch


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. März 2011)

^ Ja, aber nich so wie in China chinesisch gegessen wird. *würg*
< Befürchtet daß Godzilla bald wirklich existiert.
v Trinkt Bier mit Strohhalmen.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (2. Juni 2011)

^ Ne nächste woche aufm rock hard gibs dosenbier
< hört gerade violator
v hört thrash metal


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2011)

^ Tue ich
< Kauft sich Fable 3 DLCs
v Spielt auch Fable 3


----------



## Magogan (3. Juni 2011)

^ Ne, was ist das?
< zockt wow
v ist weiblich


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2011)

^ Fable 3 ist das beste RPG ever & hat unrecht
< Freut sich über die 2 gekauften Questpakete und den Industrial Knight für Fable 3 
v hat viel Müll auf dem Pult/Tisch


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2011)

^ durchaus
< ärgert sich mit der Technischen Mechanik ab
v kann besser Flansche berechnen als ich


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

^ Flansche?
< Sollte lieber lernen.
v Geniesst Hotel Mama


----------



## Aventhor (5. Juni 2011)

^ ist doch nur neidisch
< war im Freibad 
v war nicht im Freibad! HA!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2011)

^ nö ^^
< hört SOAD
v tanzt im Regen


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juni 2011)

^ stimmt das wär was
< hat momentan immer Hunger
v isst auch zuviel zur Zeit


----------



## Velynn (8. Juni 2011)

^ zuviel süsses..
< ist mit einem Kaugummi eingeschlafen - bäääh
v Wünscht sich heimlich ein Digimon


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2011)

^ Ich habe Digimon nie gemocht
< Freut sich aufs Wochenende
v Findet die Sperrung des Kinos aus Tongo amüsant


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2011)

^ nö.  
< zockt Dragon Age Origins
v freut sich ganz hart auf TES4 Skyrim *-*


----------



## Scharamo (8. Juni 2011)

^ nö
< schaut SC II Replays
v muss sich eine neue streaming Seite suchen


----------



## Petersburg (8. Juni 2011)

^ Schau eh keine filme online also nö 
< sollte eigentlich für englisch lernen
v sollte auch für irgendwas lernen


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Juni 2011)

^ man lernt nie aus
< war gestern abend noch spontan unterwegs und is heut müde
v is heut auch müde


----------



## Alion (10. Juni 2011)

^ Ich bin immer müde... zumindest am Morgen
< Freut sich auf das lange Wochenende
v Muss am Samstag oder Sonntag arbeiten.


----------



## Valdrasiala (10. Juni 2011)

^ Naja, wenn Du ausschlafen als Arbeit bezeichnest...
< ist gerade auf Arbeit, langweilt sich aber etwas
v Sitzt gerade nur in Unterwäsche vorm PC


----------



## Velynn (10. Juni 2011)

^ nö, in meinem zimmer ist es bitterkalt
< isst grad zwieback
v Würde am liebsten in Hogwarts leben


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Juni 2011)

^ besuchen ja, leben nein
< glaubt an außerirdische Lebensformen
v glaubt auch an außerirdische Lebensformen


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2011)

^ Ich muss ja gezwungenermaßen an mich glauben 
< hat eine ganze Woche Pfingstferien für Druckkesselberechnung verwenden müssen -.-
v Beherrscht die AD-Merkblätter auswendig


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Juni 2011)

^ .......hä ??
< hat gestern Augustiner Edelstoff getrunken 
v will das auch gern trinken


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

^ hätte mir lieber ein "romulanisches Ale" anbieten sollen! 

< hat gerade keinen Plan, womit er sich beschäftigen soll 

v fühlt sich innerlich auch Ruhelos und gelangweilt..


----------



## Delso (27. Juli 2011)

^ hat gut erkannt das ich mich langeweile

< fragt sich wie er die nächsten 5 Stunden Arbeit rumkriegen soll obwohl keine Arbeit da ist

v putzt hier nur


----------



## Wolfmania (22. September 2011)

^ ja aber is nun fertig
< morgen kurze Geschäftsreise nach Bayern - juhu Bier ich komme 
v trinkt nur fades Wasser


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. Oktober 2011)

^ ne, ich gönn mir auch ab und zu was anderes 
< Hat tierischen Hunger
v Hat auch Kohldampf


----------



## Ghorgoroth (9. November 2011)

^ 24/7
< langweilt sich zu tode
v total im stress


----------



## llcool13 (12. November 2011)

^ Sollte was gegen seine Langeweile tun.
< Sitzt grade am PC seiner Mutter und ärgert sich darüber das das Ding so langsam ist.
v Muss hoffentlich an einem Samstag abend nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2011)

^ Zum Glück nicht 
< ärgert sich dass er keine Ps3 +RDR + Uncharted 3 + Skyrim hat
v ägert sich auch über etwas


----------



## Geology rocks! (17. November 2011)

^ ja, das ich doofe Reverate verfassen muss 
< fragt sich warum Kneipen fast nur 0,3l Biere verkaufen
v hat seinen/ihren Eltern noch nicht gesagt das sie/er heterosexuell ist ^^








[Edit: nein, ich habe mich bei "v" nicht verschrieben oder "verdacht"... es ist der Slogan auf einem Plakat gegen sexuelle Diskriminierung^^]


----------



## cefear (27. November 2011)

^ hat recht...aber ich hoffe sie wissen dass xD
< ist ein wenig betrunken		
v findet sich selbst erotisch


----------



## MrOrokto (5. Dezember 2011)

^ auf jeden fall
< hat hunger
v isst nie etwas


----------



## Capparc (9. Dezember 2011)

^ doch, seit langem mal wieder ein Apfel
< freut sich auf baldigen Feierabend
v redet gern mit sich selbst


----------



## Velynn (12. Dezember 2011)

^ Jo, jeden Tag
< Trinkt aus einer roten Tasse mit weissen Punkten Englischen Tee
v Hat ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## iKitten (25. Mai 2012)

^ hat keinen Grund warum ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben sollte
< Meow
v Mag Dunkelviolett


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Juni 2012)

^ als Frauenunterwäschenfarbe bestimmt
< hat EM-Spiele getippt (oha das wird nix)
v hat keinen Plan von Fußball


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

^Fast aber nur fast 
< Freut sich aufs Spiel heut abend
v Mag Einhörner (jeder mag Einhörner!)


----------



## d00ksta (8. August 2012)

^nur Charlie
<will nen Kaffee
v spielt mit Puppen


----------



## Manaldheilungl (17. August 2012)

^ ist ein Newbie
< HEY woher weißt du das?!
v Würde gerne in der Zukunft leben


----------



## Hackseputt (1. November 2012)

^ ja, am besten im 41 Milennium  
< hört grad Subway to Sally
v mag auch Subway to Sally


----------



## Schrottinator (2. November 2012)

^stimmt

< wartet auf das Abendessen

v existiert


----------



## zerre (9. November 2012)

^ich glaube er hat recht ,warte ich schau mal nach... ja er hat recht.
< fängt wieder an mit swtor und zahlt auch das abo
v mag eis


----------



## Magogan (9. November 2012)

^ ja, aber ich weiß nicht, welches ich am liebsten mag ^^
< muss gleich zur uni
v mag kekse


----------



## Schrottinator (9. November 2012)

^ Wenn du jetzt noch errätst, welche ich am liebsten mag, wird's unheimlich

< War gestern in einem Zugunglück involviert

v Ist ein Akolyt, der dem allmächtigem Cthulu huldigt und ihn erwecken möchte.


----------



## zerre (9. November 2012)

^mag schoko kekse !
< macht sich langsam fertig zum feiern
v geht heute auch feiern


----------



## Trollmops (22. März 2013)

^war wahrscheinlich verkatert
< geht heute nicht feiern weil krank
v wird hoffentlich nicht so lang für eine antwort brauchen


----------



## Thainification (2. April 2013)

^ hetzt andere Leute
< ist seit 2h wach!
v ist noch auf der Arbeit


----------



## Schrottinator (2. April 2013)

^ stimmt.
< hat sein "Mittagessen" zum Frühstück gegessen
v mag Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Trollmops (11. Juni 2013)

^war im postmoment wohl ein wenig auf essen fixiert
< stimmt, aber nur den von mutti und omi 
v ist ein alien


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2013)

^ nein ich bin soldat
< schreibt uhrzeiten lieber in hunderter schritten
v macht das zum abkürzen auch


----------

